# Quo vadis "Hardcore"-WoW?



## Nayfal (11. März 2008)

World of Casualcraft, so hat die US-Hardcore-Gilde Risen provokant die aktuelle Lage in WoW bezeichnet und damit ihren Ausstieg aus dem "professionellen" Endgame-Raiden begründet. Ein sehr brisantes Thema, wo jede Diskussion leicht in bodenlose Flamerei ausartet. Trotzdem soll dies hier ein Versuch einer sachlichen Diskussion sein.

Was genau steckt dahinter? Spieler der ersten Stunde erinnern sich noch an die Situation vor Burning Crusade. Dort konnte man getrost von einem World of Hardcorecraft reden. Gelegenheits- und Solospielern wurde wenig bis gar nichts geboten, Epic-Items lagen in weiter Ferne. Jeder ergötzte sich in den Hauptstädten an den feinen Rüstungen und Waffen der Raidspieler. Neid und Frust kam auf und es hagelte viel Kritik. Zurecht! Blizzard musste reagieren, so ist der Anteil der Casual-Gamern doch mit Abstand der größte. Hier die falschen Signale zu setzen bedeutet konkret zahlende Kundschaft zu verlieren. 

Mit dem ersten Addon Burning Crusade änderte sich dies. Es wurde auch für kleinere Spielgruppen Content geboten in Form von Heroic-Instanzen und 10er Instanzen. Auch die Reduzierung der großen Raidinstanzen auf 25-Mann ermöglichte mehreren Gilden diesen Content wahr zu nehmen. Mit den Heroic-Badges wurden qualitativ sehr hochwertige Epics für Casuals ins Spiel gebracht. Das Arena-System brachte ebenfalls qualitativ sehr gute Items ins Spiel, die bei den Waffen zumindest sogar noch Quali eines PvE-Items übersteigen. Abgerundet wurde dies durch schöne Itemdesigns. PvP-Arena-Sets sehen nicht viel anders aus als ihre PvE-Pendants. Mit 2.4 treibt Blizzard dieses Spiel noch etwas weiter. Epic-Gems, die bisher nur für Raidgilden im Black Temple und Hyjal erreichbar waren und eine gute Einnahmequelle darstellten, werden nun für jeden für Heroic-Marken verfügbar sein. Neue Items für Heroic-Marken, die auf T6-Niveau und drüber liegen, werden ins Spiel eingefügt. 

Worin unterscheiden sich nun organisierte Raidgilden von Casual-Spielern? Sie können den Endgame-Content erleben. Aber das wars auch schon. Optisch fällt man nicht auf, in Zeiten der Arena-Sets sieht eh jeder Spieler gleich aus. Epics sind auch für jedermann schnell zugänglich. Nen Vorteil im PvP hat man durch Hardcore-Raiden auch nicht wirklich. Im Gegenteil, man wird sogar in den BGs immer öfter als scheiß PvE-ler bezeichnet. Ein Spieler in PvP-Equip hat oftmals sogar bessere Karten. Was also erarbeitet man sich durchs Hardcore-Raiden? Oder was erarbeitet man sich überhaupt durchs Raiden?

Ich stell mir diese Frage auch seit einer Weile. Ich bin zwar nicht in einer Gilde, die vergleichbar wäre mit Nihilum, Risen und Co. Aber wir raiden auch intensiv, farmen seit mehr als 4 Monaten die T6-Instanzen. Selbst nach 4 Monaten hat nicht jeder sein Wunschequip. Manche Dinge wollen einfach nicht droppen. Warum also organisiert man sich in Gilden, versucht 30-40 Leute bei Laune zu halten, kümmert sich um DKP, Gildengeschäfte und dergleichen, wenn man als Casual ähnlich ausgestattet sein kann? 

Das Kernstück in einem MMO ist die Weiterentwicklung des eigenen Charakters. In WoW liegt der Schwerpunkt hierbei sehr stark bei der Ausrüstung. Neue Skills gibt es nicht, wie es z.B. in Dark Age of Camelot der Fall ist. Es gibt hier nur den Weg über Items. Leider ist die Differenzierung verloren gegangen. Casual-Gamer müssen bei Laune gehalten werden und im Moment geht das zu Lasten der Hardcore-Gamer. Jeder sieht gleich aus, jeder kann gleich stark sein. Der eine mit viel Aufwand, der andere mit weniger Aufwand. 

Wie seht ihr das Ganze? Neue Spieler sehen die Sache sicherlich etwas anders als die alten WoW-Hasen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS
Ich will hiermit nicht sagen, dass es wieder so werden soll, wie vor BC. Das ist das andere Extrem. Aber es muss einen Weg geben, wo beide Fraktionen zufrieden sein können. Nur wie kann der aussehen?


----------



## dunkelschwarz (11. März 2008)

Ich glaube das es im Moment deshalb so "extrem" aussieht, weil Blizz den Mainstream auf das neue Addon vorbereiten bzw. dafür gewinnen will. Wirst sehn das Hardcore und die Items für die Raider die für den Mainstream nur schwer zu erreichen sind werden mit dem Addon wieder kommen.


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Und schon wieder ein Thread in dem sich jemand beschwert, wie leicht es die Casuals haben.
Und wieder meine 2 Standardantworten zu dem Thema

1. Wer in WoW den Raidcontent *ARBEITET* macht etwas bei dem Spiel falsch, denn ein Spiel soll Spass machen und keine Arbeit sein

2. Wer es noetig hat sich in Orgrimmar/Ironforge mit seinem T6 auf den Marktplatz zu stellen um sich bewundern zu lassen, hat ein noch viel groesseres Problem, da er dann imho an massiven Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidet, die er dadurch versucht zu kompensieren.

Sorry aber das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



okay
bin dafuer: alle casuals sofort raus aus deinem Spiel
dann zahlst du halt 60 Euro im Monat und 200 Euro fuer jedes neue Addon
aber das ist dir ja egal
hauptsache die casuals sind weg

so ne einstellung finde ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
such dir ein singel player game !!!!!


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Da ich auch nur casual und nich mehr (wie früher zu 60er zeiten) hardcore spiele, bin ich durchaus der Meinung das es gerecht ist, was blizz macht. Schliesslich bezahlt ein jeder für das Spiel und es soll deshalb auch jeder die Gelegenheit bekommen alles zu sehn.

Was meiner Meinung nach jedoch geändert werden sollte, wären zumindest die styles. So das es den Highend - Spielern immerhin vergönt ist einzigartige Styles zu besitzen. Das Einzige was mir derzeit einzigartig an style erscheint sind die Illidanklingen. Den Rest (ausser noch den Stab bei Illidan Zhar'Doom oder so) findet man bereits im s3 vor. Doch auch hier muss ich sagen, dass blizz es geschickt anstellte mit den Wertungen die benötigt werden hierfür. Denn auch so kommt nich jeder daran.

Was das PvP anbelangt so müssten die bgs in Kategorien aufgeteilt werden. Je nach rating / PvP Spielzeit sollte es so eingeführt werden, dass nur gleichwertig equipte aufeinander treffen.

Dies meine Meinung hierzu. Und lasst den Scheiss mit: Dreckscasual kriegen alles nachgeschmissen. Denn ganz so ist es auch nicht!


----------



## Martok (11. März 2008)

ihr müsstet das mal anderst rum sehen.

für die neu (wieder) einsteiger 
(dazu zähle ich auch! ja ich war auch mal in einer Naxx,aq40 raid gilde, hatte auch server 1st kills usw.)

also für diese neu-wiedereinsteiger ist es schwer an die leute heranzukommen, die nicht wie ich nach bc-erscheinung aufhörten.

geschweige denn nen raid bzw. ne raid gilde zu finden.
über gutes lila pvp equip kann man evtl. wieder anschluss an den high lvl raid content finden. und die raid gilden erhalten so mit durch die nach kommenden casual (die ja nicht schlecht zoggen müssen) nachwuchs.


----------



## Konradio (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...


Öhm was du das sagst hat doch schon viel an Realitätsverlust...
NEID in einem COMPUTERSPIEL geht ja mal garnicht!


----------



## Moonshire (11. März 2008)

@Grivok: Du hast ja so recht.

Die Leute die darüber so erbost sind, haben irgendwo zwischen dem 50 und 150 Karalauf (oder wo auch immer) vergessen, dass WoW ein Spiel ist. Dieser enorme Spielzeiteinsatz, der ja zwangsläufig was damit zu tun hat, dass im RL irgendwas mit weniger Zeit bedacht wurde, muss einfach einzigartig (Episch) belohnt werden. 

Ich bin Casual-Spieler und ich weiß einfach, dass ich niemals Zul'jin Farmstatus haben werde, wahrscheinlich werde ich ihn bis WoW abgeschaltet wird gar nicht zu sehen bekommen. Ich für meinen Teil brauche dafür keine "Ausgleichsbelohnung".

Die Extremen Spieler sollten auch die extremen Loots bekommen


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (11. März 2008)

also ich hab bisher noch nie nen raid gemacht
aber ich würde mich auch net als casualplayer betrachten weil ich jeden tag spiel
ich bin jetzt oft in hero inis unterwegs die richitg spaß machen
man kann da gute items bekommen
nebenbei mach ich pvp und hol mir da auch die items
weil das is erstmal besser als nichts

das nun die casualplayer alles hinterher geworfen bekommen is so ne sache an sich
klar is es sicher mühsam wenn gute gilden raids machen und sich ihre items schwer "erarbeiten"
und nun bekommen die normalen leute das auch alles

aber das kann den raidgilden doch egal sein sie haben doch ihre items auch bekommen
und machen die raids doch nicht weil sie es müssen sondern weil es ihnen spaß macht

was wirklich ein wenig nervt is das nun wirklich fast jeder 70er einer klasse gleich rumläuft
(hab mich neulich gefreut nen krieger mal mit nen schwert zu sehen was ich net kannte^^)

das blizzard es vereinfacht is ok aber es sollte auch net zueinfach sein
ein bißchen anspruch will man ja in jeden spiel und net alles hinterher geworfen bekommen


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

ich hab nur gelesen "World of Casualcraft"

schon wars mir genug, den rest muss ich nichmal lesen

genau so leute machen spiele kaputt! ich hab mal ein super super geiles Browsergame gezockt mit damals einigen Tausend Leuten. Das hat Spaß ohne Ende gemacht. 

Heute spielen es noch knapp über 200, weil die Casuals es eben zu schwer hatten. Jetzt macht das Spiel keinem mehr Spaß!

Das isn Spiel und sonst nix! mach dich mal locker TE


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



Dies sollte eine SACHLICHE Diskussion werden und Du hast es geschafft im Nullkommanix das Niveau auf Null zu ziehen. Glückwunsch.

An der beeindruckenden Liste Deiner 70er kann ich sehen, das Du sonst kein Leben bzw. Hobbys hast. Auch hierzu: Glückwunsch.

Nun zum Thema.

Ich war vor BC auch in einem erfolgreichen Raid und es hat mich wirklich total runter gezogen, daß das gesamte Equip für den A... war. Mit Level 65 hatte ich glaube ich noch ein altes Epic an und eine PvP Waffe.

Als dann die Epic-Spirale ständig angezogen wurde und es nur noch Kara - Gruul - Schlangenschrein - Hyal und BT hieß, hat mich die Lust verlassen. Ich bin seit August raus aus WoW.
Der einzige Grund, mich wieder zu motivieren wäre solch eine Änderung wie mit 2.4 angekündigt. 

Leider befürchte ich aber, daß dies nur ein angleichen der Ausrüstung werden soll um alle gleich zu frusten.
Die Logik dieses Denkens ist leider nur einem Blizzard-Mitarbeiter abzugewinnen.

Ich denke, das der Lichkönig im Oktober in den Regalen stehen soll. Bis dahin können sich selbt langsame Normalspieler (Casuals finde ich, sollte zum Unwort des Jahres gewählt werden) gut eindecken.

Ich kann nur folgendes empfehlen:

Der Frühling kommt. Geht mal wieder raus. Besucht mal eure alten Freunde in der Welt da draussen und kündigt den Account. Wenn dann das Addon kommt, ist der Frust darauf, das die so "coole" Ausrüstung Schrott ist, nicht so groß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> 1. Wer in WoW den Raidcontent *ARBEITET* macht etwas bei dem Spiel falsch, denn ein Spiel soll Spass machen und keine Arbeit sein



man kann auch bei arbeit spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem wenn man nicht für den Raid arbeitet, dann sieht man keinen progress, das gleiche haben wir letztens erst in der Gilde diskutiert zw. ich will nur Spass spielern und Erfolg und Spass Spielern.

Dabei kam heraus, das die Leute, die eben nru Spass wollen, sich viel weniger anstrengen und auch weniger bereit sind, zu geben. Die anderen haben aber genau so viel Spass am raiden, aber hängen sich eben rein und wollen auch fortschritte sehen.

Wenn du lieber ne schnulli-spass-raidinstanz möchteste wo man kein skill braucht und es öde ist, dann geh DM zu 10.

Wichtig wär einfach mal zu sagen, das man den 'Casuals' (klingt ja imer so abwertend) nicht einfach alles schenkt, sondern sie sich eben bessere epic gems aus BT Hyjal aus heroics beim Endboss holen, anstatt sie sich zu kaufen per herobadges. Die Rezepte sollten auch en bissel über die Fraktionen verteilt werden, damit auch hier nicht, shattred sun offensiv alles hat, weil da ist man in 2 Wochen exalted.

Zuletzt noch die neuen Items. Warum? Wer braucht die denn wirklich? Keiner. Alle die Raide bekommen auch übern raid nach und nach ihr equip. Dauert zwar länger, aber das ist ja der Spielanreiz. Und alle die nicht raiden, brauchen es nicht.
ALSO, sollte man doch, statt sinnlos equip wegschmeißen, lieber mal ein paar Anforderungen damit verdinden usw

World of Causalcraft is so wahr wie noch nie, kein anderes Spiel geht so auf die 'ich hab keine Zeit, will aber alles haben' Menge ein. KEINES, nciht mal offline games.

Sicherlich, Content nur für HC Raider (pft, son sinnloser begriff, ich geh 3mal die Woche raiden für ca 3h und bin dennoch in BT und MH) ist auch unsinn, aber im Endeffekt kann man es auhc nciht viel einfacher machen, außer es gibt nen 5-10Mann modus und das wär mal oberpeinlich.

Blizz und somit WoW macht derzeit seeeehr viel falsch. Aber es ist ihnen ja eh egal, so lange die Masse glücklich ist und wieder 2-4 Wochen Ruhe gibt. Dann geht das gejammer eh wiederlos bis WotLK


----------



## Moktheshock (11. März 2008)

dunkelschwarz schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es im Moment deshalb so "extrem" aussieht, weil Blizz den Mainstream auf das neue Addon vorbereiten bzw. dafür gewinnen will. Wirst sehn das Hardcore und die Items für die Raider die für den Mainstream nur schwer zu erreichen sind werden mit dem Addon wieder kommen.




Naja warten wir mal auf wotlk ich freu mich auf das neue naxx da wird wohl nur wieder die hardcore profis, nen fuß in die tür bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann sehen wir ja wenn Die 80ervon denn 70ern wieder bewundert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich hab nur gelesen "World of Casualcraft"
> 
> schon wars mir genug, den rest muss ich nichmal lesen
> 
> ...



ich rate Dir alles zu lesen.

Mir scheint der TE nich vorwerfend sondern er nimmt das eher lockerer, als andere. Er nimmt eine ernsthafte und sachliche Stellung zum ganzen ohne sich gleich über die casuals herzumachen.


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2008)

zum thema neueinsteiger noch was:

wenn ich früher neu war, (ich kam kur vor BC) musst ich mich auch durch T0-T2 Instanzen schleifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun würde man eben neu sein und Kara/Gruul usw machen müssen. Alles sieht man als neuer eh nciht mehr, ich sah auch nie AQ oder BWL.

Aber nein, alle wollen ja nach möglichkeit alles sehen. Das führt allerdings wieder dazu das Content unnütz wird (kara/gruul) usw. aber wayne, WotLK kommt eh bald raus, dann gibt erst ma wieder herausforderungen, bis alles wieder verschenkt und generft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...


Ich sag's nicht gerne und ich sag's nicht oft, aber manchmal ist es von Nöten: mimimi?

Desweiteren schließe ich mich Grivok an und stelle die Behauptung auf, daß die Situation vor BC gar nicht so viel anders war für die Raider.
Nur hat sich für Casuals viel verbessert.
Aber mir ist schon klar, daß die Hardcore-Raider rummeckern, wenn für andere was getan wird und nicht mehr jedem Casual so langweilig ist, daß er seine Zeit damit vertrödeln muß in irgendeiner Hauptstadt rumzustehen und das Equip der Raider zu bestaunen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

Ich gebe Grivok recht. Ich weiß nicht was die für Pobleme haben. Ich spiele für mich und nicht für andere. Ich bin derjenige der Stolz ist das Item durch Koordination, Teamplay, super Absprachen verdient zu haben. Die Gilde ist Stolz auf mich, dass ich so gut mitgearbeitet habe. Was bitte sehr interessieren mich die anderen, die ihre Items durch Soloquest etc erhalten haben. Die können zwar auch Stolz sein und behaupten dass jemand der mehr tu blöd ist (ist ja auch im Real so). Allerdings fühle ich mich besser, meine Items durch eine faszinierende Raid-Instanz erhalten zu haben.

Ich glaube alle die was dagegen haben, dass andere nur gering schlechtere Stats haben, obwohl sie weniger getan haben, haben ein Problem.


----------



## McFly215 (11. März 2008)

Hardcore-Spieler gehen auch von falschen Voraussetzungen aus, wenn sie glauben, dass normale Spieler alles "in den Arsch geschoben bekommen".

Der normale Spieler braucht normalerweise immer noch sehr lange, bis er sich 60 Hero-Marken oder 17.000 Ehre Punkte erspielt hat. Und dann bekommt er ein Item dafür. Oh, ja... ne Frechheit.

Hardcore-Spieler kommen immer noch schneller an tolle Sachen dran. Schon allein, weil sie mehr spielen und wahrscheinlich immer eine passende Gruppe parat haben. 

Also weiter so Blizzard. Denn tolle Sachen = viel Spielzeit!


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

@pymonte: Es gibt diese: "nichts tun, aber alles wollen" spieler durchaus. Doch musst auch sehen, dass es spieler gibt die: "ich möchte gerne etwas von, aber durch mein RL hab ich nich so viel Zeit" Arbeiten etc.. ich hab zur zeit pro abend auch nur noch ca. 2h zeit.. ma abgesehn von Weekend. Ich würd auch mal sehr gerne BT, MH etc sehn, doch leider fehlt mir die Zeit dafür. Ich bin auch nich dafür, dass man alles super easy bekommt. Doch ausgleich muss sein. Und ich bin auch bereit etwas zu geben um an was gutes ranzukommen.


----------



## c!r0x (11. März 2008)

hm Blizz wandert da aufn schmalen grat.

entweder du entscheidest dich für die Qualität eines spieles, dh du konzentriest dich nur auf einen kleinen zielmarkt, der halt dann um einiges mehr blechen muss für diese qualität, hast deinen highend storymodus der es nur ermöglicht den Großen Raids die "story" bis zum ende zu sehen, vernachlässigst dann die Casuals die auch fun an Wow haben aber nie die chance haben mal TK oder gar BT zu sehen.

oder du machst Quantität. dh. du hast viele und schnelle möglichkeiten gutes equip zu bekommen und gibst den casuals die möglichkeit auch die 25er inis zu sehen.
( nur kurzen einwurf von mir: finds schade, dass s3 so overpowerd ist ^-.-)

für Casuals ist es bereits schwer in gute Raids zu gelangen, da die Aktivität vorraussetzten und unter der woche ihren fixen raidplan haben. Casuals spielen meist wochenends und haben da nicht wirklich die möglichkeit in guten raids zu gelangen. stellen maybe ne rnd grp auf, packen grad mal so attum, haben id und weiter gehts nicht weil grp zu schlecht equipped ist ( omg ich befürchte schon patch 2.4 ^-.- )

man kann ewig dran herumkauern. jedoch ist es für BLizz kein spiel sondern arbeit und somit Geldeinnahmequelle. 
Weiß ja nich wie ihr es machen würdet. Ne kleine Zielgruppe die 50&#8364; ausgeben im monat, oder ne breite masse die kontinuirlich (schreibt man das so oO, glaub nich) geld reinbringt.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (11. März 2008)

Hm, schwieriges Thema...

Ich seh mich selbst einfach auch mal als "Casual", da ich nebenbei noch 40 Stunden die Woche arbeite... Hab meinen Priester mittlerweile gemütlich in Kara etabliert, bin fast komplett epic und das (quasi) ohne Gilde. Es ist durchaus möglich, sich z.B. durch Random-Gruppen u.ä. einen guten Ruf auf dem Server zu etablieren, so dass man von verschiedenen Gilden immer mal wieder gern mitgenommen wird.
Und ich weiß, dass z.Zt. SSC oder gar der Tempel unerreichbar für mich sind, und das ist soweit auch OK für mich - das Spiel macht mir Spaß, durch gelungenes Gruppenspiel, die Freude über was schickes neues aus den "niedrigeren" Inzen und auch durch so mehr oder weniger sinnlose Sachen wie Angeln auf 375 skillen - um Spaß an WoW zu haben muss ich nicht zwangsläufig auch den Endcontent abfarmen...

Ich war damals unheimlich glücklich und auch ein bißchen stolz, als ich endlich die Kara-Pre fertig hatte, weil ich damit für mich etwas erreicht hatte, was ich mir lange als Ziel gesetzt hab - und ja, etwas zu "erarbeiten" kann auch Spaß machen (nur mal so zu der These, dass man in einem PC-Spiel nicht von "Arbeit" sprechen darf). 
Ich denke, dass die Leute, die viel Zeit und Organisationstalent darin investiert haben, mit ihrer Gilde SSC oder den Tempel oder was auch immer zu besuchen, dafür auch mit besonderen Items belohnt werden sollten, die mir auf meinem Status nicht zur Verfügung stehen.

Mal ernsthaft, wenn jemand sich ne Villa in der Karibik erarbeitet hat, dann mecker ich doch auch nicht, dass ich die gleiche Villa auch ohne Arbeit haben will, oder?


----------



## Healadin (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> okay
> bin dafuer: alle casuals sofort raus aus deinem Spiel
> dann zahlst du halt 60 Euro im Monat und 200 Euro fuer jedes neue Addon
> aber das ist dir ja egal
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Genau meine Meinung (EDIT: Ich habs verstanden, IRONIE!!!), ich Arbeite vollzeit und kann es mir, neben "normaler" Freizeitbeschäftigung (Frau, Hund, Auto, Kollegen etc...) nicht leisten noch tagelang hinter der Kiste zu sitzen. Und dennoch bezahle ich seit 3 Jahren jeden Monat mein Geld wie jeder andere auch! Und desshalb finde ich das ok wenn ich auch was geboten bekomme. Ich verlange nicht, dass mir T5 / T6 einfach geschenkt wird. Aber ich will genau so die Möglichkeit haben an Equip zu kommen wie andere.

Gut finde ich, dass sich PvP / PvE Gegenstände unterscheiden. Und ich wäre auch dafür, dass mit dem neuen Addon für HC-Gamer und für Casuals wie mich etwas geboten wird!


----------



## Velc (11. März 2008)

was hat sich denn für casuals geändert nichts. wenn nicht raiden kannst bedingt durch rl gruppen zu finden vergiß es sogar als holypriest und versuch mal mit solch verskillten chars items zu farmen und im bg´s bist kannonenfutter


----------



## gebra (11. März 2008)

Leute - die sagen, dass der 50ste Kara Besuch noch Spass macht haben meiner Meinung nach ein leicht ver-rücktes Weltbild oder ein sehr eingeschränktes Interessensfeld.

WOW ist ein (tolles) SPIEL, ich spiele es seit Release und werde es weiter zocken, aber nur als casual player. Ich werde sicher nicht mein Privatleben dauerenden Raiddterminen opfern. Eingeloggt wird dann, wenn ich Zeit und Lust hab zu Spielen - das mit den Terminen und Verpflichtungen hab ich den ganzen restlichen Tag, dafür brauch ich kein WOW. 
Insofern begrüsse ich die jetzige Entwicklung von WOW sehr.

Und vergesst nicht - nach dem dem nächsten Addon sind die jetzigen Items wieder Schrott.


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, wenn jemand sich ne Villa in der Karibik erarbeitet hat, dann mecker ich doch auch nicht, dass ich die gleiche Villa auch ohne Arbeit haben will, oder?



das ma ein vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: ich war dazumals auch froh endlich kara pre gehabt zu haben. Mittlerweilen bin ich total glücklich weil ichs endlich nach über nem Jahr ma hingekriegt hab mir den Drachen zu erarbeiten.

So letzter Comment von mir:
Das Spiel soll SPASS machen. Kein STRESS. An alle Casual flamer: Gz zu Euren Erfolgen doch lasst Euer gemecker von wegen dreckcasuals habens zu easy.
Oder habt ihr in Eurer Kindheit jemals darüber gemeckert, dass Casual Monopoly Spieler es zu easy haben mehr Häuschen zu bauen oO


----------



## Lumpi667 (11. März 2008)

Mir scheint es nicht wirklich ungerecht zu sein...
Sicherlich wird es nette neue Ausrüstung für Heroische Marken geben, aber habt ihr euch auch mal angeschaut wie viele Marken die haben wollen? Für jeden einzelnen Gegenstand? Und wenn Ihr Casual mit "geht nicht raiden und hat nicht so viel Zeit zu spielen" gleichsetzt dann sind 100 Marken mal ne ganze Menge. Ich bräuchte für meine Wunschausrüstung, bei gleichbleibender Anzahl Marken/Woche etwa ein Jahr um alles beisammen zu haben. 
Ich denke das Problem ist eher das einige Viel-Raider, die ein Spiel mit einem Wettbewerb verwechseln, ein Problem damit haben, das andere ja aufrücken könnten und sich ihre Wunschausrüstung gezielt zusammenstellen können. Im Gegensatz zu dem Raid-Gänger, der auf das Glück der Würfel angewiesen ist.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (11. März 2008)

wenn wotlk raus kommt 
meckern sowieso erstmal alle raidleute mit super equipt
das die erste questitems wieder besser sind als was sie so als "super" equipt tragen

und das muss nun mal so sein sonst gibt es ja keinen reiz 
wenn man super equipt hat und die gegner dann ruckzug umkloppt 
und man wieder schnell 80 is und von den items alles wegeworfen hat weil man ja das alte equipt hat

daher macht blizzard schon es so halbwegs richtig jetzt den leuten alles zu verfügung stellen solange 
noch kein wotlk draußen is und dann geht die itemjagd von vorn los
und alles alte wird verkauft entzaubert weggeworfen in eine vitrine ins regal gestellt

und wenn dann die super items von wotlk die raidleute haben kümmert die das alte equipt auch net mehr


----------



## Useyl (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...




Also ich denke , ich kann deinen Unmut ein wenig verstehen , ABER ich hätte es doch ein wenig "sozialer" ausgedrückt.
Und sind wir mal ehrlich , das PVP-Set mit allem drum und dran ( Heromarken - Items , Verz , Steine , Rufverz etc ) ist soooo leicht auch nicht zu bekommen ... Fakt allerdings im erweiterten PVE-Content jedoch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Fakt wiederum ist auch allerdings : Arbeit und Fleiss ( Taktik , Planung etc ) sollte belohnt werden 

Aber viele vergessen auch : Es ist immernoch ein Game


So far


----------



## Slavery (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...




Ok wenn du´s freundlich ausgedrückt hättest...naja...dann würd ich sagen ja die Hardcore-Gamer hätten was besseres verdient...aber da ich so ein "Drecks-Casual" bin...der arbeitet, Freunde und RL hat würd ich sagen ohaaa recht so Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gilt aber nur für dich "Drecks-Andarus" , weil im Grunde is es mir recht egal, der Spielspaß steht im Vordergrund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Andarus such dir Arbeit, Freunde, etc. und du wirst bald merken wie toll RL ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


GL & HF


----------



## Khaosgöttin (11. März 2008)

Velc schrieb:


> was hat sich denn für casuals geändert nichts. wenn nicht raiden kannst bedingt durch rl gruppen zu finden vergiß es sogar als holypriest und versuch mal mit solch verskillten chars items zu farmen und im bg´s bist kannonenfutter




Ääääähm... bin, wie gesagt, selbst Holypriester. Wenn man gut spielt, findet man verdammt schnell Gruppen die einen mitnehmen wollen - musst dich halt ein bißchen etablieren. Gutes Benehmen, gutes Spielen und "einfach mal nett sein" macht da direkt ne ganze Menge aus. Hab mittlerweile drei oder vier Gilden, die mich sehr häufig nach Kara, Hero oder auch normale Inzen mitnehmen wollen.
Items zu farmen ist selbst als Holy dank des letzten Patches kein so großes Problem mehr - OK, es macht nicht so wahnsinnig viel Spaß wie mit nem DD, aber so die üblichen Farmstellen (Konsortium, Mag'har, Skettis, Ogri'la etc) stellen für mich eigentlich kein Problem dar.
Und Kanonenfutter in BGs? Da kann ich nur lachen. Es ist klar, dass der Heiler eigentlich immer erstes Ziel der Gegner ist, aber auch hier gilt - wenn du gut genug heilst, wird deine Gruppe schon bald kapieren, dass es Sinn macht dich am Leben zu halten. Klar stirbt man auch mal in einem BG, aber das geht wohl jeder Klasse so, oder? 

Und ganz im Ernst - wenn dir dein Holy so wenig Spaß macht, skill einfach um. Wenn du so schon keine Gruppen findest, wirds als Shadow wohl auch nicht schlimmer werden, und farmen und PvP macht dir dann bestimmt mehr Spaß...


----------



## Healadin (11. März 2008)

/signed


----------



## Thoschty (11. März 2008)

Achja,
diese sogenannten Hardcore Gamer:-)))
Naja, eure Meinung ändert sich auch noch, wenn ihr einen Job habt, wenn ihr die erste freundin/Freund habt oder euch der Arzt wieder erlaubt, ins Sonnenlicht zu gehen:-)))))
Man, jeder soll zocken, wie es meint, machen zu müssen. Und die Sache mit den Items ist schon in Ordnung so, und wem es net paßt: Account kündigen und gut ist: So einfach ist das

In diesem Sinne
Schönes Leben noch


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. März 2008)

Ich find es wirklich sch...! 
Für mich ist es World of CloneCraft geworden! Jeder sieht gleich aus!
Früher waren T-Sets was besondres, inzwischen liest man im Handelschannel zu 90% Leute die andere für die Arena suchen! Danach kommt zu ca. 8% Heroics/Kara und die letzten 2% suchen für 25er!

Ich finds erbärmlich, wenn man Leute such und es meldet sich jemand mit "Ich bin Full-EpixXx!!"... Dann folgt der Invite, in der Instanz bemerkt man dann, das es eine völlige Niete ist und weiß sofort auch, dass er sich sein PvP-Set irgendwo zusammengeleecht hat!

Epics sind kein Zeichen mehr für den Skill eines Spielern! Ich war mit Blau/Grünen in Heroics die mehr Damage gemacht haben wie so manche PvP'ler.

Ich will andere Styles für den PvP-Müll und/oder die Sachen nur benutzbar in Arena und BGs!
Dann würden 90% der Spieler nahezu NACKT dastehen!

Ich frage mich wirklich, warum Blizzard dem MIMIMI der "Casuals" nachgibt!

Btw: Ich selbst stehe am Anfang der 25er Instanzen, habe halt zu spät mit BC angefangen, weil ich nach MC/BWL erstmal die Schnauze voll hatte vom Raiden.


----------



## Calathiel (11. März 2008)

> Leute - die sagen, dass der 50ste Kara Besuch noch Spass macht haben meiner Meinung nach ein leicht ver-rücktes Weltbild oder ein sehr eingeschränktes Interessensfeld.
> 
> WOW ist ein (tolles) SPIEL, ich spiele es seit Release und werde es weiter zocken, aber nur als casual player. Ich werde sicher nicht mein Privatleben dauerenden Raiddterminen opfern. Eingeloggt wird dann, wenn ich Zeit und Lust hab zu Spielen - das mit den Terminen und Verpflichtungen hab ich den ganzen restlichen Tag, dafür brauch ich kein WOW.
> Insofern begrüsse ich die jetzige Entwicklung von WOW sehr.
> ...



Wieso soll mir die Instanz nicht mehr Spass machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KLar , die Bosse sind ab einem gewissen Itemstand ziemlich lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem machts mir Spass mit einer gut equippten Gruppe da durchzurennen, oder wenn ich random gehe uach mit ner schlechten Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist für mich immer noch eine der schönsten Raidinstanzen.

Mit verrücktem Weltbild oder eingeschränktem Interessenfeld hat das nichts zu tun.
WEnn du Tischtennis spielst spielst du auch die ganze Zeit auf den langweiligen Blauen Tishcen in der gleichen Halle sry ....
Ich geh raiden und Instanzen machen, weil ich Spass daran habe mit Leuten zusammen zuspielen. Klar gibt es immer wieder nervige Situationen oder motivationslöcher, da mach ich dann einfach Pause und gut ist ...


@ topic

hmm is schwer ... 
Schade finde ichs für all die guten Gilden die ihre Zeit opfern um vorne dabei zu sein. Ich finds auch schade, dass man als Casual den gleichen Equipstand kriegen kann.
Das soll nichts gegen casual sein, ich bin so ne Mischung zwischen Casual und Hc Zocker (kommt immer ein wenig auf die Freizeit an)...
Jedoch verbringt ihr nunmal viel weniger Zeit ingame, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde XD (man sollte alles in Massen geniessen auch WOW) jedoch gibts halt auch die, die 5 mal in der Woche in irgendwelche Raids gehen (minimum)...
Das euer Equipstand angeglichen wird für ziemlich wenig Aufwand, ist ok... NUr, das gewisse Items gleichgut oder sogar nochn bisserl stärker sind als Drops in den Highend instanzen finde ich auch krass.

Vorallem sehe ich das Problem: Für was braucht ihr das ? Ich meine für Hc Instanzen wenn ihr da mit all den super items rumläuft, wird es für euch langweilig. Einen wirklichen Ansporn werdet ihr dann auch nich tmehr haben, da die Items ja besser als eure möglichen Drops sind.
Das heisst ihr steht dann mit Super Equip da und könnt nix mahcen (für pvp is pve equip müll / für raids habt ihr als casuals zuwenig zeit). 

Das gibt bei mri einfach wenig Sinn. N Hc Raider z.b. braucht das Equip um die anderen 24 Leute auszustatten oder helfen auszustatten und sich auf neue COntens vorzubereiten :S


DIES SOLL KEIN ANGRIFF GEGEN CASUALS SEIN !!! NUR EINFACH EINE FESTSTELLUNG DIE ICH GEMACHT HABE !!!


----------



## blackrose1987 (11. März 2008)

Ich kann nur zustimmen: Das Spiel ist nicht nur für Hardcore Gamer gemacht. Die Gründe wurden hinreichend genannt.

Außerdem kann ich als Gelegenheitsspieler selber sagen: 150 Marken für eine neue Waffe? Dann noch 100 für irgendein Brust Teil?

Jaja, ich weiß, 250 Marken sind schnell erfarmt. Sicher. vor allem wenn man so 2-3 Inzen die Woche machen kann, den Rest mal mit Farmen verbringt. Dann kann ich mir das schon nach 30 Wochen leisten.

Oder: Ich habe selber eine PVP Waffe. Dafür habe ich so 4-5 Wochen PVP gemacht, bis ich die Ehre zusammen hatte. 

Stimmt, ihr habt Recht: Gelegenheitsspieler bekommen alles hinterher geschmissen.

Ich finde solches Gejammer: "Wir sind gar nicht mehr viel toller als alle anderen auf der Welt!" sowas von zum kotzen.

Ich kann mich da nur dem Tipp über mir anschließen: Spielt ein Offline Spiel, da seid ihr der beste Spieler.


----------



## Martok (11. März 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Wenn dann das Addon kommt, ist der Frust darauf, das die so "coole" Ausrüstung Schrott ist, nicht so groß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt eigentlich^^

mit level 72 haben dann alle Tier6 bzw. vergleichbares zeugs an ^^


----------



## Calathiel (11. März 2008)

> Achja,
> diese sogenannten Hardcore Gamer:-)))
> Naja, eure Meinung ändert sich auch noch, wenn ihr einen Job habt, wenn ihr die erste freundin/Freund habt oder euch der Arzt wieder erlaubt, ins Sonnenlicht zu gehen:-)))))
> Man, jeder soll zocken, wie es meint, machen zu müssen. Und die Sache mit den Items ist schon in Ordnung so, und wem es net paßt: Account kündigen und gut ist: So einfach ist das
> ...



So ich war genug lang HC Raider

WIESO DENKT JEDER, NUR WEIL ER BT CLEAR HAT DASS MAN ARBEITSLOS IST?

Ich sags dir knallhart und unmissverständlich .... Es gibt solche Leute und es gibt auch solche Casuals

Ich arbeite ca. 42 Stunden pro Woche, bin in Ausbildung (darf also für Schule noch lernen), habe n super RL (leider keine Freundin) aber viele gute Kolleg/innen...

So und ich sag dir x-Personen die HC raiden werden dir so etwas sagen...
Es lebt nicht ganz hc raidgilden von hartz4 und so

also geh du erstmal deine verflucht eingeschränkte Lebenseinstellung ändern..
/spit


----------



## Mastacy (11. März 2008)

Man muss es mal so sehen. Ich als Casual zahle für ein Spiel bei dem ich nie das Ende sehen werde.

Alle die sagen das man es sich verdienen muss kann ich nur sagen das sie zwar rechthaben aber es trotzdem unfair ist.

Bei WoW ist es nunmal extremer als in anderen Spielen. Am liebsten wäre es mir wen mit WotLK die ersten Blauen Items gleich T4 Niveau haben. So kann man die Schere etwas schliessen. allerdings nur eine Zeit lang.

Mir geht es sehr gegen den Strich das nur die Top Gilden auf den Servern  den Endcontent zu sehen bekommen. Dort sind nur Chars dabei die 4 Mal die Woche Raiden können und das ist einfach zu viel.

Nur es gibt halt keine Gilde die sagt, wir Raiden nur 2 mal die Woche. Blizz sollte ein System einführen wo jeder Raids planen und sich anmelden kann. Wie GroupCalendar halt für alle auf dem Server. So lassen sich auch einfach ohne Gilde endcontet Raids zusammen stellen.

Danke für das Zuhören.


----------



## Antilli (11. März 2008)

gebra schrieb:


> Leute - die sagen, dass der 50ste Kara Besuch noch Spass macht haben meiner Meinung nach ein leicht ver-rücktes Weltbild oder ein sehr eingeschränktes Interessensfeld.



Kommt darauf an. Ich habe 3 70-er (Heal-Pala, Hunter, Schurke), und mit jedem Char ist es für mich ein ganz neues Erlebnis gewesen, durch Kara zu rushen.
Als Heiler sieht man meist ja nur grüne/gelbe/rote Balken, die man grün halten will. Als Schurke ist man meist hinter dem Boss/Mob und kloppt rein. Als Hunter ist man weiter weg und schaut mehr auf die Gruppe (Autoshot bedarf ja keiner Aufmerksamkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Somit hat man andere Aufgaben, die Boss-Fights sind aufgrund verschiedener Perspektiven und Aufgaben im Raid auch wie was "Neues".

Aber back to topic:

Dass Casuals (und ich zähle mich auch dazu) zu gutem Equip kommen finde ich nicht so schlimm. Ich gehe zwar auch Kara/Gruul/SSC und ZA, bin aber auch im PvP viel unterwegs.
Wenn jemand BT oder MHT geht, dann wohl nicht nur, um mit seinem Equip zu posen?! Sonst soll Blizz für Raid-Drops einfach ein andres Design machen, damit dann sofort jeder erkennt, dass man in so einer Ini war...

Wie oft schon beschrieben: manche Leute wollen nur PvP machen. Wieso sollen die dann kein gutes Equip bekommen? Genauso wie manche nur PvE machen wollen.

Ich lache zwar innerlich, wenn ich die S1 equippten Leute sehe, weil ich weiss, dass die wahrscheinlich eine Arena nie von Innen gesehen haben, aber das ist mir Schnuppe.

Jeder sollte auf seine Leistung stolz sein können, ohne ein Schild umgehängt zu haben: Big-Roxxor-BT-Raid-Profi oder was auch immer...


----------



## Ronma (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...




Dieser Satz von dir und dann noch deine ganzen equipten 70er dazu zu posten. Sag mal wenn dir das nicht Saupeinlich ist, was dann?

Das is ja wohl die absolute Bestätigung dafür das Blizzard gut daran tut mehr für die ach so bösen Casual Gamer zu verbessern. Wenn ich so einen Mist wie deinen beschissenen Spruch da lesen muss hab ich echt die Nase voll so 5% Hardcore Raider (...bemitleidenswert...) immer mit zu finanzieren. Such dir richtige Arbeit du Kellerkind! echt hier es reicht absolut. Sowas gestörtes-,-

Und wieder gebe ich den Tipp an den Thread Ersteller:

FALSCHES FORUM !!! Das offizielle HARDCORE HEULER Forum findest du unter www.wow-europe.de

Ach und diese Gilde Risen hat aufgehört... tz... 1. werden diese Suchties unter Twink ganz schnell wieder im Spiel sein, ohne das es wer mitbekommt und 2. seh ich zur Zeit eigentlich nur Vorteile darin mit WoW aufzuhören. Also ist dieser ganze Mist darum ob die aufhören oder nich total überflüssig.

Tut net immer so wenn eine selbsternannte "Elite Gilde" aufhört als wären das Götter... wenn die auf's Klo gehen stinkt's genauso wie bei den Casual Gamern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxic-dust (11. März 2008)

Bin auch der meinung, das das spiel zu einfach geworden ist.

Nach wiedereinstig mit einer relativ guten gilde in 4 monaten (nach dem der char 70 geworden ist) bin ich mit abgeschlossener BT und MH pre unterwegs. Früher hätte das 2x so lange gedauert, und das war gut so.

Das blizzard aber weder die ehre(punkte) preise anhebt noch irgendwas anderes macht um den zugang zu den items zu erschweren.


Als lösung könnte man eben für den endcontent schwer lösbare quests einfügen, die nicht pflicht snd, aber einen starken anreiz bieten. Belohnung: extrem gute items mit eigenartigem design. Oder bei sunwell z.B. einen NPC der mit einem "editor" für rüstungen versehen is, ähnlich wie der für gildenwappenröcke. Sobald man die q da gelöst hat, kriegt man die möglichkeit T6 und höher umzugestalten, ohne die grundzüge der ausrüstung zu ändern.
Viel mehr fällt mir aber jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## wernigeroeder (11. März 2008)

Blizzard ist kein "Verein zur Befriedigung elitärer Raidgilden" sondern ein knallhartes Geschäftsmodel mit jetzt schon ueber 1 Milliarde Euro Jahresumsatz- wenn wenn ihr ein solches Geschaeft bertreibt, welchen Spielertyp wuerdet ihr halten und auch neugewinnen wollen?
Die Hardcoregamer sind nunmal begrenzt verfuegbar und gleichzeitig viel weniger pflegeleicht als Casuals.
Das ist keine Non- Profit- Gesellschaft, war es noch nie, macht euch das endlich mal klar!


----------



## crescent (11. März 2008)

ich verstehe das problem nicht... gibt doch eine lösung für hardcore als auch für casuals. warum muss man sich denn darüber beschweren, wie wer an welches equip kommt? ist es nicht viel interessanter, wie man seinen eigenen char entwickelt? 

wenn wer raiden will, kann er das in den meisten fällen tun und hat dabei noch das glück, den endcontent storytechnisch mitzuerleben. casuals haben oft nicht die zeit, 3-4 mal die woche mit einem raid mitzugehen, wollen das spiel aber trotzdem auskosten und können dies nun wenigstens im equipbereich auch - die raid-pve-inhalte bleiben ihnen aber leider trotzdem verschlossen. 

daher denke ich, dass der hardcore gamer sich heutzutage kaum vom equip, aber von der raiderfahrung vom casualplayer unterscheidet. 

/wave


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

> Wie oft schon beschrieben: manche Leute wollen nur PvP machen. Wieso sollen die dann kein gutes Equip bekommen? Genauso wie manche nur PvE machen wollen.



Genau das ist es. Jeder soll die Möglichkeit haben, das beste zu erreichen , in dem Spiel, dass er gerne macht. 

Wenn man aber das Design ändert, werden die wieder meckern, dass die Stats gleich sind. Allerdings finde ich die Idee nicht so schlecht. Wäre net schlecht, wenn man sehen kann, mit was sich jeder mehr beschäftigt. Wieso sollte jemand der in PVP die gleiche Zeit reinsteckt, oder in PVE, wie jemand der Raids macht, nicht auch Items bekommen die gleichwertig sind? Das ist halt was ich nicht kapiere?


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Für mich ist es World of CloneCraft geworden! Jeder sieht gleich aus!


Das kann ich auch verstehen.
Wenn man sich freut, daß man was besonderes bekommen hat, und stellt dann vorm AH oder sonstwo fest, daß  jeder zweite genauso aussieht, auch wenns vielleicht andere Stats hat, kann ich verstehen, daß man das doof findet.
Nicht mehr fast gleiche Optik von PvE- und PvP-Sets wäre da schon schick (andererseits stell ich mir das auch nicht einfach vor, da neue noch nicht dagewesene Sachen zu designen, die trotzdem noch passend und stimmig aussehen und sich auch noch deutlich von den anderen unterscheiden)
Aber dann dürften zumindest die "Hardcore-Gamer" zufrieden sein, die sich jetzt ärgern, daß es optisch nicht mehr auffällt, was sie schon alles umgehauen haben, genau wie auch alle die glücklich sein müßten, die meinen, PvP-Items sehen zu ähnlich aus wie PvE und man würde erst zu spät merken, daß der andere im PvE evtl nix kann.

Die Ansicht aber, man komme als "Casual" aber zu schnell an Epics, kann ich auch nur bedingt teilen.
Für Marken braucht man erstmal nen gewissen Equipstand, sonst wirds in Kara oder Heroics nicht einfach und dann muß man auch noch eine passende Gruppe und Zeit dafür haben. Für "Casuals" sieht das nämlich nicht so aus, daß man da mal eben so durchrennt. Und dann sind 60 Marken schon verdammt viel ...
S1 - auch mit schlecht spielenden Fraktionskollegen, ohne Stammgruppe und ohne Ahnung vom PvP zu bekommen, weil man ja auch etwas Ehre und jeweils ein Abzeichen bekommt, wenn man verliert, das stimmt - aber wie lange dauert das dann? Vor allem, wenn man noch wenig Zeit haben sollte und die Wartezeiten im BG lang sind, braucht man dann auch für diese vermeintlich leicht zu bekommenden Epic relativ lange als "Casual" ...
Und selber herstellen? Wird ja auch gerne mal als Beispiel genommen, daß "Items in den Arsch geschoben" werden. Zum einen sind diese Epics von den Werten her zwar besser als blaue Sachen aber oft schlechter als andere Epics, zum anderen gibts die ja auch nicht umsonst. Diverses Urzeugs, was gefarmt oder gekauft werden will, Stoffe mit 4 Tage CD bei den Schneidern, Urnether oder gar Nethervortex bei den Waffenschmieden ... Auch alles Sachen, die Zeit und/oder Gruppen brauchen, egal ob jetzt Items oder Geld dafür gefarmt werden muß (auch wenn ab 2.4 Urnether und Nethervortex nicht mehr seelengebunden ist, wird es ja trotzdem sicher keiner verschenken sondern sich bezahlen lassen)


----------



## c!r0x (11. März 2008)

hmm geilste wäre ja für die sg. elite Gilden/player nen HC modus einführen alla Diablo 2.
etwas geändert aber da würden sie dann herumbeißen.
wenn man da dann nen 60 (ach 40) sieht weiß man das der was draufhat.
braucht da nicht mal nen casual gamer sein oder n "profi"


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Ok, mal was provozierendes von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spieler 1: Läuft 1x mit der Gilde durch BT und bekommt ein geiles Epic. 
Aufwand: 1 Abend

Spieler 2: Farmt sich ca. 75 Marken zusammen für ein brauchbares Epic. 
Aufwand (Casual, daily Heroic): 10-15 Abende

Das Epic von Spieler 2 ist nicht annähernd so gut wie das vn Spieler 1.

Und nun beschwert sich Spieler 1 darüber, daß Spieler 2 "so leicht" an ein viel schlechteres episches Ausrüstungsteil gekommen ist?
Ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige dem das etwas sehr abwegig vorkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (11. März 2008)

Dalmus

Du hast was ausgelassen

WIEVIEL RAIDZEIT man investieren muss um überhaupt bt zu können..

Während Heroic jeder blau equippte gimp reinkann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens, WIE lange man hat um BT zu clearen von Anfang an

Das kommt auf verdammt viel mehr stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

ich denke das war zu 60er zeiten anders rum ^^ wer da full epic hatte hatte durchaus auch skill. Zudem fand ich die bonis ziemlich nice. Die t4 / t5 sets bestehn nur noch auf 5 teilen, die boni sind teilweise low. t3 <3

Und im übrigen werden t6 spieler nich mit 72 wieder blau rumlaufen. Schau Dir ma die blauen 70er sachen an und vergleich se mit t3. Du wirst sehn, dass die so ziemlich gleichwertig sind.

und die full epic boons.. Ebay chars >.<

Die Sache ist doch die, dass alle nur am meckern sind. Casuals ziehn über HC her. So nachm Prinzip scheiss Hartz4 suchtis. Und HC ziehn hinter casuals her weil dies zu einfach haben sollen.

Für etwas hat man ingame ne Ignore und Friendlist. Spieler die man kennt und die was können = FL, die boon mit welchen man nix zu tun haben möchte IL. So einfach is das.

Spielt mit Euren Leuten. Habt Euren Spass! Und ignoriert einfach den Rest. Kein Stress, kein Streit.
Isses sooooo schwer?

edit: @Cala: Wer blau ne hero geht liegt ziemlich schnell wieder draussen. Rein gehen als blauer "gimp" ja. Durchkommen nein!


----------



## SohnDesRaben (11. März 2008)

Wie weit sind wir gesunken, dass man sich von nem GayElf-Dotter flamen lassen muss.

"Wie sieht deine Bewerbung aus?" ... Ohhh Sorry, du scheinst mein RL wirklich gut zu kennen. Trotz Raiden und WoW hab ich ein astreines RL mitsamt Familie und Job. Tut mir echt leid, dass du anscheinend ärmlicher gesegnet bist.


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



naja wow ist wohl offenbar nicht für drecks nerds die wie du kein rl/arbeit/schule haben!


----------



## McFly215 (11. März 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich, warum Blizzard dem MIMIMI der "Casuals" nachgibt!



Ich hab eigentlich das Gefühl, dass die "Hardcore-Gamer" viel mehr rumheulen, lol.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedo979 (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> okay
> bin dafuer: alle casuals sofort raus aus deinem Spiel
> dann zahlst du halt 60 Euro im Monat und 200 Euro fuer jedes neue Addon
> aber das ist dir ja egal
> ...




/signed


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

Der Satz: BC und die damit verbundenen Erleichterungen für Casuals machen das Spiel kaputt fällt sehr häufig.

Aber für wen macht es denn das Spiel kaputt? 
Für die Hardcore Gamer und deren offensichtlich vorhandenes Geltungsbedürfnis.
Wenn der Sinn eines Spieles für jemanden nur darin liegt, sich sichtbar von anderen abzuheben, dann ist das meiner Ansicht nach (!) eine sehr merkwürdiges Verständnis eines Spieles.
Ich vermute mal das solche Spieler niemals ein Offline Spiel spielen könnten, außer es gäbe irgendwelche Highscorelisten die man mit anderen vergleichen könnte.

Und rein ökonomisch ist die Sache doch super einfach:

Halte ich die 5% Hardcoregamer bei Laune, die mir 5% Einnahmen bescheren, oder halte ich die 95% Ganz- oder TeilCacuals bei Laune die mir 95% der Einnahmen bescheren. (etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt natürlich)

Wenn ich versuchen würde mit einer Firma Geld zu verdienen und das nicht aus Idealismus betreibe, kann es da nur eine Antwort drauf geben.


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. März 2008)

Nun lasse uns sachlich diskutieren ok!

Es stimmt mit bc wurde vieles vereinfacht in sachen Epic equi!

Nun zähle ich mich zu den gamern die Wow spielen (noch) aus Spaß an der Freude!
Heißt mal Pvp mal Hero mal 25 Raid.

Warum sollten spieler die dauerraiden mit 25 Mann bevorzugt werden in diesen sachen,gutes bis sehr gutes Equi kann doch auch hero spielern frei stehn oder eben pvp gamern.

Hätte blizz nicht diesen schritt gemacht (weil eben WOW ein erfolgs basierendes game ist) hätte sie zum beispiel nie auf 10 mio gamern kommen können.

Aber es ist wie im Reallive du kannst es nicht jeden Recht machen,des wäre ja ein super leichtes leben ohne streß und flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (11. März 2008)

Wer extrem (viel und gut) spielt, verdient auch Belohnungen, welche andere nicht haben sollten. WoW ist ein Item basierendes Spiel, daher kann ich diese Elitegilde schon verstehen. Aus dem selben Grund brach vor einigen Wochen oder sinds schon Monate? auch meine Gilde auseinander. 

Das Argument "ich zahle, also will ich das und jenes und am besten sofort" - zählt überhaupt nicht.  JEDER zahlt die selbe Gebühr, dennoch ist nicht einzusehen, dass man auch mit weniger Einsatz das bekommen kann, was Leute haben, die sehr viel Einsatz und Skill mitbringen. 

Oder geht ihr im RL zu einem Profisportler und beschwert euch über seine gesponserte Superausrüstung bzw. den monatlichen Gehaltsscheck? Wohl kaum. Nichts anderes es ist in einem MMO es gibt Topspieler, gute und weniger gute. 

Zeit spielt nunmal in einem MMO eine wichtige Rolle, ohne Skill nützt aber auch Zeit nichts. Daher nervt mich dieser ewige Neid und die Weinerei einiger Casuals enorm. Ich kann derzeit auch nicht viel zocken, aber ich erwarte nicht, dafür irgendwo gefördert oder belohnt zu werden, im Gegenteil ich werd mir später den Weg "zurück" erkämpfen, wer was geschenkt haben will soll Glücksbärchis Online oder das bald erscheinden Lego-MMO spielen!

WoW schiebt den Leuten eh schon fast alles in den Allerwertesten, einfacher und sumpfer geht es kaum noch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

wernigeroeder schrieb:


> Blizzard ist kein "Verein zur Befriedigung elitärer Raidgilden" sondern ein knallhartes Geschäftsmodel mit jetzt schon ueber 1 Milliarde Euro Jahresumsatz- wenn wenn ihr ein solches Geschaeft bertreibt, welchen Spielertyp wuerdet ihr halten und auch neugewinnen wollen?
> Die Hardcoregamer sind nunmal begrenzt verfuegbar und gleichzeitig viel weniger pflegeleicht als Casuals.
> Das ist keine Non- Profit- Gesellschaft, war es noch nie, macht euch das endlich mal klar!



Auf den Punkt gebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoofDilla (11. März 2008)

mal wieder ein reiner NEID thread, wie schon zich davor.

Mal ne frage an die "Elite" Leute. Was ist denn euer Problem ausser Neid das jemand anderes etwas hat wie Ihr und VERMEINDLICH weniger dafür getan hat?

Wird euer Raid einfacher/schwerer weil Casuals auch gutes Equip haben? Wir euer WOW schlechter weil andere auch was gutes haben? Habt ihr weniger weil andere auch was gutes haben? 

Also ausser das geheult wird "Papa Papa der Hans hat mehr Cola in seinem Glas als ich" kann ich wirklich kein Problem erkennen was durch die Casuals enstehen soll.

Denkt mal bitte ganz ehrlich und mit ein bischen Selbstkritik drüber nach, ob euer Problem nicht in Wirklichkeit nur das ist, dass ihr dadurch nicht mehr ganz so Elite seid wie ihr es gerne hättet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Um euch dummen Casuals bei Laune zu halten hätten auch Epics auf Itemlevel128-138 gereicht, das ist immernoch Loot auf Niveau von SSC/TK.



Hmm dumm ist wer Dummes schreibt.

Und wie Blizzard seine Casuals bei Laune hält, müssen die schon selber wissen, nicht umsonst betreiben die offensichtlich eine Mörder erfolgreiche Firma.

Und wenn ein schlauer Pro (du) geht weil er nimmer so schön angeben kann, aber dafür 10 dumme Casuals kommen, na dann wird Blizzard dich doch fröhlich ziehen lassen. *winke winke*


----------



## DoofDilla (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Um euch dummen Casuals bei Laune zu halten hätten auch Epics auf Itemlevel128-138 gereicht, das ist immernoch Loot auf Niveau von SSC/TK.



Was hast du denn für ein Recht mich als "dumm" zu bezeichnen? Unverschämtheit!


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> ...
> Um euch *dummen Casuals  * bei Laune zu halten hätten auch Epics auf Itemlevel128-138 gereicht, das ist immernoch Loot auf Niveau von SSC/TK.



1. bitte sachlich bleiben, nur weil man nicht so viel zeit oder lust hat bis BT zu raiden ist man nicht dumm
2. wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: wir casuals zahlen euren spielspass

wenn es nur noch hardcore-raider gibt: wieviel willst du im monat zahlen?
vor wem willst du prahlen?
am ende bist DU sogar der, der am wenigsten geschafft hat und damit casual....und dann?

bleibt mal bitte alle auf dem teppich und erspart euch kommentare zu den raidern, dass sie kein RL haben und kommentare wie dumme oder drecks casuals
das ist kein diskussionsniveau
beleidigend wird nur, wer keine Argumente zum diskutieren mehr hat


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Wer jetzt BT / MH clear hat hats in WotLK einfacher wieder ne Raidgilde zu finden.

Wer dann Bewerbungen schreiben kann: BT / MH etc clear hat Raiderfahrung.

Wer dann daherkommt: Heromarken Epix gehabt =/= Raiderfahrung = eher nein.

nu stellt Euch ma nich so an. Sobald WotLK raus is seid ihr wieder die Non plus Ultra Elite >.<


----------



## Zangoran (11. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Satz: BC und die damit verbundenen Erleichterungen für Casuals machen das Spiel kaputt fällt sehr häufig.
> 
> Aber für wen macht es denn das Spiel kaputt?
> Für die Hardcore Gamer und deren offensichtlich vorhandenes Geltungsbedürfnis.
> ...



/signed

Für wen macht es denn wirklich das Spiel kaputt? Für niemanden. Nur weil einer Full Epic equipped ist heißt das noch lange nicht dass er guten Skill hat. Und wenn man raiden geht sollte es einem darum gehen den Content  in den Raidinstanzen zu sehen und wie die verschiedenen Encounter geschaffen sind. Und nicht nur damit mein Equip besser ist bzw schicker aussieht und man damit in den Hauptstädten prahlen kann. 
Jeder soll doch so spielen können wie er will. Wenn er raiden möchte soll er raiden und die Zeit investieren, andere die weniger Zeit haben bzw. investieren möchten sollen halt dann PvP machen oder Heroinis abfarmen. 
Aus genau diesem Grund gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten in WoW Erfolg zu haben.

Von daher kann ich das geheule net verstehen.

MFG Zangoran


----------



## Marrhoth (11. März 2008)

Hmmm... ist jetzt wohl das erste mal das ich hier einen Kommentar schreibe.

Ich bin also ein "Drecks Casual" weil ich halt 3x abends die Woche spiele und Spass dabei habe?

Also Prinzipiell finde ich Möglichkeiten in BC in der Tat besser, es gibt halt viele Wege um an Ausrüstung zu kommen, Heroics, Raids, Arena, PvP, Rezepte, Marken. 

Im Classic WoW fand ich halt den Weg einfach zu einseitig, erst mit Blue ausrüsten dann T1 aus MC, dann T2 aus BWL usw. Ich finde mit BC hat Blizzard es wesentlich geschickter angestellt und mehr Möglichkeiten geschaffen.

Und ich versteh die Aufregung garnicht, in hohen Raidinstanzen enscheidet doch neben der Ausrüstung doch die Taktik und Vorbereitung und Gruppenspiel und Disziplin. Selbst wenn jetzt einigen über Marken T6 qualitative Items erhalten, werden diese mal nicht eben in den Black Temple spazieren geschweige denn in das Sonnenplateau (hab gerade versgessen wie die neue 25er Ini nun genau heisst).

In Classic haben wir (halt ne drecks Casual Gilde) MC, ZG, AQ20 und BWL (leider nicht ganz) geschafft, Aq40 und Naxx habe ich leider nie gesehen was ich schade fand, aber widerum auch nicht so schlimm. Und hier wird es wahrscheinlich ähnlich sein, trotz besseren Equipments werden wir die letzten beiden Raid Instanzen wohl nicht schaffen, kommt halt drauf an wann das nächste Addon kommt. Ich denke Blizzard will halt zumindestens theoretisch die Möglichkeit schaffen das mehr Spieler die Möglichkeit haben sich hohe Raidinstanzen anzuschaun, und ich finde sie tun gut daran (alle bezahlen...je mehr desto besser).

Ausserdem finde ich nun nicht das mann über Marken und PvP die Sachen nun hinterher geschmissen kommt. Die "alten" Sachen die man für 50 - 75 Marken bekommt waren von der Qualität wohl etwa T4 - T5 wenn man bedenkt das mann bei einen Kara Run so um die 15 Marken (etwas mehr glaube ich) musst du 4x - 5x Kara komplett schaffen um ein Teil zu bekommen (also 4 -5 Wochen), andererseits kannst du Glück habe und an einem Kara Abend mal 3 Items zu bekommen. Ausserdem jeder kennt das bestimmt, das eine Item will und will nicht droppen so hat man zumindestens die Möglichkeit sich ein anderes gleichwertiges Teil  zu besorgen. Für die neuen Teile braucht man 100 - 150 Marken, also ungefähr 10x Kara wenn mann ein Teil haben will (also ca. 10 wochen, bzw. mann kann auch jeden Abend in ne Heroic rennen). Das bedeutet  sagen wir mal nach ca. 8 Wochen habe ich ein tolles Epic Teil, aber den Content immer noch nicht gesehen... 

Alternativ gibt es die Möglichkeit über PvP Arena sich nette Teile zu erspielen, auch für denn "Casual" Spieler nach einer gewissen Zeit. Aber hier wurde für gewisse Items eine Rating Barriere eingeführt, ist doch auch voll ok, es ist eher unwahrscheinlich das Casual Spieler dieses Rating schaffen.

Ich denke für Hardcore Player gibt es mit der neuen 25er Instanz und der Arena genug Möglichkeiten oben mitzuspielen (also z.B. sich einen der oberen Ränge erkämpfen). Und dann kommt sowieso das neue Addon und alles beginnt von vorne (und darauf läuft es halt hinaus warum jetzt diese Sachen ins Spiel integriert werden).

Was man sich evtl. wünschen könnte wäre das so wie man PvP Epics auch in Raid Instanzen benutzen kann (nicht das komplette Set, aber zumindestens 2 -3 Teile als Ergänzung), das es in Raid Instanzen auch Teile droppen die für PvP zu gebrauchen sind, bzw. mit Marken kann mann sich auch PvP Teile kaufen (ist ja auch so geplant), damit Spieler die viel Raiden auch die Möglichkeit haben PvP teile zu kriegen...

In diesem Sinne

schöne Grüsse von einen "Drecks Casual"


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

Hmm.. das frage ich mich jetzt auch.

Mag sein, dass Hardcore Raider normal arbeiten, was auch so ist, allerdings wie kriegen die das denn mit ner Familie unter? Oder heißt Hardcore-Raiden 2 mal die Woche? Aber man muss sich auch darauf vorbereiten und das braucht auch Zeit.

Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass man Familie und Hardcore-Raiden unter einem Hut bekommen kann. Jedenfalls nicht so intensiv, wie ein Familienvater, Mutter, der nicht online spielt.

Die meisten die ich kenne, haben immer Streß mit Ehefrau oder Ehemann, da sie zuviel spielen. Mir kann also kein Hardcoregamer vormachen, dass er alles unter einen Hut bring. Spätestens wenn die Frau oder Mann genug hat, gibt es Probleme.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2008)

Es ist doch egal, ob casuals ein vergleichbar gutes Equipt bekommen können oder nicht. Bei einem Raid geht es (zumindest für mich) darum, die Instanzen zu erleben und die Bosse zu legen. Bin auch Mage kurz vor T5 Niveau und würde am liebsten noch die Instanzen der alten Welt machen, wie NAxx oder MC anstatt nur an T6 zu denken. Schade nur, dass Naxx, MC BWL usw. ein Traum bleiben werden, weil kein Mensch hingehen will, oder zumindest fast niemand.


----------



## Wizzbeast (11. März 2008)

erstmal: Grivok for president  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich versteh das gejammer auch nicht, ich hab ne Menge Spass an dem Spiel, und der wird dadurch das auch andere Spass am Spiel haben nicht vermindert, sondern im Gegenteil: Wir haben letztes WE gemeinsam mit ein paar aus der Gilde den Elite Orc für die PreQuest der Netherdrachen gelegt. Absolut nix besonderes und ich bin mir sicher das es ne Menge Leute gibt die den in Nullkommanix alleine umhauen. Aber wir waren mit 5-7 Spielern zu Gange, hatten Spass, haben gelacht und es genossen WOW zu spielen. Und das ohne Hi-Endcontet. Ich bin totaler Dreckscasual, und ich habe keine Ahnung wie weit ich noch im BC Content komme bevor WotLk rauskommt, aber eins weiss ich ganz sicher: Ich werde bisdahin VIEL SPASS mit diesem game haben. Und der einzige Grund warum ich mich an den Rechner setze und zocke ist das ich entspannen will und Fun haben will. 

Und zum eigentlichen Topic:

Ist ein schwieriges Thema, aber Blizz ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen und muss sich nunmal nach den Wünschen der Mehrheit richten. So ist das nunmal. Und die Mehrheit sind halt einfach die Gelegenheitsspieler, Funspieler oder auch Dreckscasuals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Übrigens ein Post der alles sagt was es über solche HC Spieler die meistens bei solchen Themen rumjammern zu sagen gibt... ich meine hier übrigens den "Dreckscasual" Post) Ich als solch ein Dreckscasual finde es auch absolut richtig das HC Spieler belohnt werden und etwas bekommen was nicht jeder hat/bekommt. Und wenn es gewissen Leuten wichtig ist zu posen und anzugeben (wozu ich auch mal meine eigene Meinung habe) von mir aus, dann soll es halt Titel geben die sich cool anhören und die man nur bekommt wenn man den Obermotz gekillt hat. Oder man heizt die Inflation weiter an und bringt noch ein oder zwei legendäre Waffen ins Spiel, für die man 50 mal den 25er Raid-endboss umgehauen haben muss. Oder von mir aus auch das Design der Rüstungen ändern. Alle die BT und Hyal equipped sind, bekommen ein gelbes Blinklicht auf den Helm und eine zusätzlichen Buff, der bewirkt das alle denen man in OG, TB, IF oder Shatt begegnet auf die Knie  fallen und "Hoch lebe der größte WOW Spieler aller Zeiten" rufen. Oder erst mit diesem Titel erhaltet Ihr Zutritt zu der Halle der Götter, in der nackte Elfen eure gestählten Körper massieren und Eure Rüstungen wieder zum glänzen bringen.
Sorry fürs übertreiben, aber ich versteh diesen Neid nicht. Würde es euch vielleicht helfen wenn im Arsenal noch ne weitere Statistik eingeführt wird: XYZ, Mage der Gild ABC hat 1245mal Hyal gecleart und steht damit auf Platz 1 der WOW Hitparade, dicht gefolgt von Hexer ZYX, aus der selben Gilde der es nur auf 1243mal bringt? Dann habt Ihr wieder einen Anreiz zu zocken und könnt den "normalen" Spielern, die Euch wie schon häufiger erwähnt das Spiel finanzieren, Ihren Spass und Ihre Freude am Spiel lassen. 

Mhm eigentlich wollte ich nur ganz neutral und sachlich meine Meinung posten, ist mir leider nicht ganz gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatso (11. März 2008)

erstmal finde ich die unterscheidung casual/ hardcore saublöd. ich gehe 2-3x die woche abends in die 25er instanzen (auge und ssc) und investiere im durchschnitt an 1-2 tage wenige stunden zum farmen, sofern überhaupt nötig - in repkosten intensiven zeiten z.b. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
damit würde ich mich auch nicht als hardcore gamer bezeichnen, weil ich den größeren teil meiner freizeit dann doch anders gestalte. 

mir ist auch egal, was andere wofür bekommen oder wie das aussieht. 
ich hatte bisher, was waffen betrifft wenig dropglück. glücklicherweise werde ich mit 2.4 für marken eine bessere waffe bekommen und ich sammel schon fleissig.... meine motivation ist der ehrgeiz, meinen char bestmöglichst auszustatten (weswegen ich hauptsächlich an raids teilnehme) - egal wie das aussieht oder woher das kommt. einfach das optimale zeug finden und sich zu erarbeiten. von daher finde ich es gut, dass man nun mehrere möglichkeiten hat, dies zu tun. 

aber ein bisschen nachdenklich stimmt mich das schon: es lässt eben auch die leute ein wenig blöd aus der wäsche kucken, die sich die mühe machen, mehrmals wöchentlich 25 leute so zu organisieren, dass eine fähige truppe zusammengestellt wird. leute, die sich mit taktiken beschäftigen und auch wochenlang daran rumfeilen, wenn es nötig ist... um mal kräftig zu übertreiben: wenn in zukunft gleichwertige oder gar höherwertige items außerhalb von 25er raids zu erhalten sind, wer wird sich dann in zukunft noch die arbeit machen? 3x wöchentlich oder mehr "trainieren", wenn man sich ähnliche items auch im gelegentlichen solo/ gruppenspiel erarbeiten kann? das rechnet sich nicht. und grade in den hohen instanzen bt und hyjal wird man, glaub ich, nur sehr langsam vorankommen, wenn man allein aus lauter bock und laune einmal die woche da vorbeischaut. da muss man schon öfter hin. in dem moment, wo der zusätzliche anreiz auf die topitems verlorengeht, sind spielspaß an instanzen und der dafür benötigte zeitaufwand, um erfolgreich zu sein, in keiner balance mehr - finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

raids sind mehr arbeit. in irgendeiner form muss das honoriert werden, der reine spielspass gleicht diese mehrarbeit nicht aus (ja, es macht ja auch großen spass, aber es ist eben auch arbeit^^). 

hoffe, dass mein post jetzt nicht beantwortet wird mit: ja, dann hör doch auf, du heulsuse oder so. 
außerdem möchte ich noch drauf aufmerksam machen, dass der großteil der wow spieler normalspieler sind, und dass viele von ihnen auch die großen instanzen besuchen  - in gilden oder gildenübergreifenden raids organisiert. von daher ist es blödsinnig, die "raider" als hardcore auf die eine seite und die "casuals" als memmige neider auf die andere seite zu stellen.


----------



## Mecdaddy (11. März 2008)

Also zu der ganzen Casual / Hardcore Thematik,

ihr wisst schon, dass es ein Leben neben WoW und so was Arbeit gibt.

Ich spiele auf jede verfügbare Minute aber was versteht ihr eigentlich unter HC?


----------



## BimmBamm (11. März 2008)

Der Sinn hinter WoW ist es, Geld zu verdienen - somit muß die Mehrheit der Spieler zufriedengestellt werden. Wenn die Mehrheit zufrieden ist, dann hat Blizz nicht etwas falsch, sondern ganz im Gegenteil eine Menge richtig gemacht. Auf die sog. Hardcore-Raider ist das Spiel (bzw. der Umsatz von Blizzard) in keinster Weise angewiesen. Wenn die sog. Top-Gilden meinen, sie müssten aufhören, um "Druck" auf Blizz auszuüben, so interessiert das spätestens in einer Woche keine Sau mehr - und der Nachwuchs steht bereit, um sofort die Lücken aufzufüllen.

Manche Leute sollten sich verdeutlichen, daß WoW quasi das Online-Spiel-Gegenstück zu einem Dieter-Bohlen-Song ist: Leicht verdaulich; erzkommerziell; darauf zugeschnitten, der Masse zu gefallen und möglichst viel Geld zu machen. 

Was den Itemverfall betrifft: T5/T6 kann man nicht kaufen (es sei denn bei eBay). Diese Items unterscheiden sich immer noch klar von ihren "Hero-Marken-Gegenstücken". Raider zeichnen sich immer noch durch ihre Sets aus, die allen anderen vorenthalten bleiben. Es ist mir unverständlich, warum offenbar immer nur auf Stats bzw. Farbe der Items geschaut wird, nie aber auf den Namen, die ganz klar die Herkunft verraten. Offenbar reicht das manchen HC-Raidern als Statussymbol nicht.

Die Leichtigkeit, mit der man angeblich an superbe Items herankommt, ist keine: Für den Casual bleiben 100 Marken teilweise unerreichbar. Wer am Tag allerhöchstens 2 Stunden Zeit hat, für den bleibt nur die heroische Tagesquest, um das gesteckte Ziel (genau 1 Item) in ein paar Wochen zu erreichen. Casual heißt in der Hauptsache: 2 bis 3 Abende in der Woche eventuell mal eine Heroic in Angriff nehmen. 

Persönlich ist es mir scheißegal, sollte Blizz morgen auf die Idee kommen, meinen Jäger als Standard zu nehmen, mit dessen Equip jeder Neuling anfangen kann. Mich interessieren Items nur so weit, wie sie mich im Content weiterbringen. In 5 Jahren interessiert es keine Sau mehr, ob jemand ein superrares Teil in WoW ergattert hat oder dort im PvP der große Macker war (siehe Diablo2 - meine Chars sind schon lange gelöscht und es hat mich nicht die Bohne gekratzt).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

Ausserdem mal ein ganz anderer Aspekt:
Wenn ich Designer bei Blizzard wäre und würde mir richtig Mühe geben ne schicke Instanz zu entwerfen und sie zu balancen und sie dann Black Tempel nennen und weiss aber genau: Verdammt, 90% der Spieler werden mein Meisterwerk nie zu sehen bekommen, da würde ich doch bittere Tränen weinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxic-dust (11. März 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> mal wieder ein reiner NEID thread, wie schon zich davor.
> 
> Mal ne frage an die "Elite" Leute. Was ist denn euer Problem ausser Neid das jemand anderes etwas hat wie Ihr und VERMEINDLICH weniger dafür getan hat?
> 
> ...





VERMEINDLICH passt hier nicht wirklich rein. Wer T6 content von innen sieht, weiss das es arbeit war, somit zeit gekostet hat.
In einem spiel, wo am ende nur noch erfolg als belohnung steht und eben die ausrüstung, müssen die leute, die ARBEIT in das spiel investieren, auch belohnt werden, und zwar so, das es für die leute, die KEINE arbeit ins das game stecken, unerreichbar bleibt.

Im RL kriegt man auch keinen sportwagen, wenn man nur das macht, was einem fun macht.

Und wer mir jetzt kommt das pvp auch arbeit sei... na gut, ihr habt koordination mit 1/2/4 leuten zu spielen, um die nötige wertung zu haben für s3. Das ist auch arbeit.
Aber 24 leute aufzustellen, und dafür zu sorgen das diese auch das machen, was man braucht um den boss zu legen, ist mehr arbeit, wenn man DKP systeme und raidleitung usw mit einbezieht.


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

> Ich spiele auf jede verfügbare Minute aber was versteht ihr eigentlich unter HC?



Das frage ich mich halt auch, weil wie gesagt, wirklich Zeit bleibt nicht für Familie. Allerdings wenn man 1x die Woche Raiden als HC bezeichnet, dann ist das wieder was anderes *gg*


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Alle die BT und Hyal equipped sind, bekommen ein gelbes Blinklicht auf den Helm und eine zusätzlichen Buff, der bewirkt das alle denen man in OG, TB, IF oder Shatt begegnet auf die Knie  fallen und "Hoch lebe der größte WOW Spieler aller Zeiten" rufen. Oder erst mit diesem Titel erhaltet Ihr Zutritt zu der Halle der Götter, in der nackte Elfen eure gestählten Körper massieren und Eure Rüstungen wieder zum glänzen bringen.



Rofl Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super Beitrag
Ich bin für das Blinklicht


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

> Ausserdem mal ein ganz anderer Aspekt:
> Wenn ich Designer bei Blizzard wäre und würde mir richtig Mühe geben ne schicke Instanz zu entwerfen und sie zu balancen und sie dann Black Tempel nennen und weiss aber genau: Verdammt, 90% der Spieler werden mein Meisterwerk nie zu sehen bekommen, da würde ich doch bittere Tränen weinen



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich das von Anfang an weiß, würde ich unbewusst nicht soviel Mühe machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (11. März 2008)

Ich find´s so wie es momentan ist eigentlich ganz gut. 

Muss mich einigen Vorpostern allerdings anschließen. Die Leute, die mit viel Mühe den Highend Content raiden sollten einzigartigere Styles bekommen.

S3 unterscheidet sich optisch nicht vom T6, und so war es bei den vorhergehenden Sets, bis auf die Farben, meist immer. Das finde ich etwas einfallslos. Und bis auf einige Waffen sind die PvP Items nicht besser als das PvE Eq.

Mit 2.4 wird mehreren Spielern einfach nur die Möglichkeit gegeben, sich besser zu equippen und vor dem neuen Addon noch MH und BT zu bestaunen. Find das Klasse.


Gruß


----------



## Orodben (11. März 2008)

Hi Leute, ich möchte gerne mal meine Situation schildern. Ob ich ein Casual-Gamer oder Hardcore-Zocker bin, dürft ihr mir gerne sagen - ich kann diese Begriffe nur schwerlich zuordnen.

Ich spiele seit Januar 2007 WoW - ein spätzünder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe genau einen 70er, "arbeite" an einem zweiten. Mein Twink is eine verwöhnte Göre, die alles in den *A* gesteckt bekommt, wird viel durch Instanzen gezogen etc. daher lasse ich den mal außen vor.

Mein Main hat /played über 45 Tage. Da ich keine Raidgilde habe, und nur Kara und ab und zu ZA ffa spiele, ist mein Equip bis auf die Brust zwar lila, aber halt keine T5/T6 Items dabei.

Ich spiele nicht gerne PvP, mein Main ist ein Pve-geskillter Elementar-Schamane, daher habe ich auch kein S2 oder was vergleichbares.

Ich suche seit einem halben Jahr nach einem stabilen Raid, weil ich den Endcontent auch sehen möchte. Aber wenn man nicht gerade Heiler/Tank ist, ist es verdammt schwierig, heute noch in einen Auge/SSC-Raid reinzukommen.

Jetzt bin ich gestern über einen Post im Handelschannel (!) zu einem Raid gekommen, der Eles für MH/BT sucht, sie wollen mit mir einen Testraid machen, und dann auch die Phiolen holen.

Wenn ich in Zukunft drei bis vier mal die Woche raide, hier unmengen an Gold für Mats, Flasks, Bufffood, Repkosten ausgebe, darf ich mich doch auch über ein besonderes Item freuen? Ich habe nie den Anspruch erhoben, mit "Markenware" den gleichen Standard zu erreichen, wie mit einem Raid.

Aber scheinbar tun viele Spieler genau das!

Ich habe bis jetzt auch mit meinem schlechteren lila equip überall meinen Spaß gehabt - muss ich als casual wirklich mit einem Raidspieler mithalten können? Ich gönne ihm für sein Engagement auch das bessere equip. 

Viele tun das scheinbar nicht.  Alsob man ohne T6/vergleichbares keinen Spielspaß mehr haben könnte...

MfG Oro


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (11. März 2008)

Ich mache raids wegen dem spass und nebenbei bekomm ich auch noch coole items, das macht doch spass denke ich mir immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoofDilla (11. März 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> VERMEINDLICH passt hier nicht wirklich rein. Wer T6 content von innen sieht, weiss das es arbeit war, somit zeit gekostet hat.



Das streite ich auch in keiner Art und Weise ab, das die Leute da massiv Arbeit reingesteckt haben. Ich selber habe riesen Respekt vor den Leuten die so weit gekommen sind weil ich weis wie viel Arbeit / Zeit / Koordination da drinne stecken.



toxic-dust schrieb:


> In einem spiel, wo am ende nur noch erfolg als belohnung steht und eben die ausrüstung, müssen die leute, die ARBEIT in das spiel investieren, auch belohnt werden, und zwar so, das es für die leute, die KEINE arbeit ins das game stecken, unerreichbar bleibt.



Na wer KEINE Arbeit da reinsteckt bekommt ja auch nichts, oder gibts t4+ jetzt für lau beim Vendor?



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Im RL kriegt man auch keinen sportwagen, wenn man nur das macht, was einem fun macht.



Ich mache für viel Geld 3D-Animationen und Videoschnitt, das macht nen riesen Fun und ich kann mir nen Sportwagen leisten.



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Und wer mir jetzt kommt das pvp auch arbeit sei... na gut, ihr habt koordination mit 1/2/4 leuten zu spielen, um die nötige wertung zu haben für s3. Das ist auch arbeit.
> Aber 24 leute aufzustellen, und dafür zu sorgen das diese auch das machen, was man braucht um den boss zu legen, ist mehr arbeit, wenn man DKP systeme und raidleitung usw mit einbezieht.



Warum vermischt du die PVP mit der PVE Item Diskussion? Das eine hat in dem Fall mit dem anderen doch garnichts zu tun.


----------



## Tja (11. März 2008)

Man sollte ev. auch mal zwischen den Casuals unterschieden. Es gibt genug, welche trotz geringer Zeit nicht alles nachgeworfen bekommen wollen und auch mal für härtere Sachen zu gewinnen sind. Die nervigen, dämlichen und. v.a lauten, sind leider jene, welche den Ruf der Casuals in den Dreck ziehen. Gekommen durch WoW zieht sich diese Gattung leider durch alle derzeit verfügbaren MMORPGS.

Das Killerargument "keine Zeit, ich zahle und ich will SOFORT" - ist dabei in jedem MMO das Selbe. Und natürlich werden HC, Profi und skillbasierte Spieler sofort als arbeitslos, rl und etc. -los verunklimpft.

Die Einzigen, welche dauernd weinen sind immer die Selben, nämlich die "lauten Casuals". Die Normalen Casuals sind da zum Glück die Ausnahme. 

Einige Besserwisser hier, würden sich ordentlich umsehen, wenn Blizzard die Elite Gilden verlieren würde, wer würde denn dann die Raidinstanzen, Hero Dungeons testen? Leute mit kaum Zeit/Skill ? Da könnt ihr das Raiden, austesten von Hero Dungeons gleich vergessen.

Erst denken - dann posten


----------



## Gias (11. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich halt auch, weil wie gesagt, wirklich Zeit bleibt nicht für Familie. Allerdings wenn man 1x die Woche Raiden als HC bezeichnet, dann ist das wieder was anderes *gg*



Hardcore wuerd ich so 5+ stunden pro tag sagen
3-5stunden ist dann mittelfeld und
1-3h casual


btw :man sollte hardcore spieler wirklich nicht belohnen -die kommen sonst noch auf die idee dass es toll sei...

bin casual seit je her und freu mich immer wieder wenn ich full epic leute staub fressen lass weil sie trotz
equip noch immer net spielen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(spiel gern arena )


----------



## Maniaccc (11. März 2008)

Moin,

junge junge was hier einige leute von sich geben ist ja der hammer. ich für meinen teil muß mich dann ja wohl als casual bezeichnen da ich zwar regelmäßig abends spiele aber nicht so die zeit fürs raiden habe.

aber ich frage mich auch wofür? virtuelles gold oder für epic items machen meine familie nicht satt oder tragen am abtrag des hauses bei also was soll das dann.
sicher freu ich mich auch wenn ich mal einen netten drop habe oder in einer hero mal was feines für mich dabei ist, aber das jagen nach items ist nicht der hauptbestandteil meines lebens.
ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus das die masse die sich am beklagen ist entweder a) noch taschengeld bekommt oder b) alg2
was zur hölle ist denn so schlimm daran das andere gelegenheitsspieler auch an einigermaßen guten equipment kommen können? wurde euch in der schule immer in der pause immer das pausenbrot geklaut das ihr euch über items profilieren müßt?
wir reden hier immerhin von einem spiel was einige leider immer gerne wieder vergessen.
jetzt kommt ne standart floskel die aber leider stimmt "wenn das spiel so ungerecht und schlecht geworden ist und man nur benachteiligt wird, warum hört ihr dann nicht einfach auf man wird ja nicht dazu gezwungen"

so das war mal mein senf dazu


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

@ Orodben
du hast den thread gelesen, oder?
ich glaube den meisten casuals hier ist es fuerchterlich egal ob sie jetzt MH/BT equipp fuer marken kriegen koennen (mal abgesehen davon, dass das immer noch ne menge arbeit pro item ist)
es geht darum, dass Hardcore spieler immer wieder der Meinung sind, dass ihr Spielspass dadurch getruebt wird, weil andere aehnlich gutes equipp haben
das ist etwas, dass ich nicht verstehe...
ich glaube das blinklicht oder ein server ranking im arsenal koennten diesen leuten helfen


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Man sollte ev. auch mal zwischen den Casuals unterschieden. Es gibt genug, welche trotz geringer Zeit nicht alles nachgeworfen bekommen wollen und auch mal für härtere Sachen zu gewinnen sind. Die nervigen, dämlichen und. v.a lauten, sind leider jene, welche den Ruf der Casuals in den Dreck ziehen. Gekommen durch WoW zieht sich diese Gattung leider durch alle derzeit verfügbaren MMORPGS.
> 
> Das Killerargument "keine Zeit, ich zahle und ich will SOFORT" - ist dabei in jedem MMO das Selbe. Und natürlich werden HC, Profi und skillbasierte Spieler sofort als arbeitslos, rl und etc. -los verunklimpft.
> 
> ...



danke Dir. Sinnvoller Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur mit einem bin ich nich ganz einverstanden: Es wird immer Elite Gilden geben. Nur kümmert es keinen MMORPG Betreiber wenn da einige davon wegfallen. Es gibt auch Pro Spieler mit Verstand, welche auch Casuals verstehen.

edit: Und es weinen ned nur die lauten casuals sonder auch die lauten HC's


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2008)

zum thema marken farmen: Wer jetzt schon die hero items hat kann locker kara/ZA gehen. Wenn man beides macht sind schon fast 40 marken. dann noch 2 mal hero: 50 marken.

ihr geht ssc und schafft 5 bosse? 2 marken pro 25ger boss gibts ab 2.4 und 3 für endboss.

Mich stört das nicht, ich hab alle T6 like Items von 2.4 in 2 Wochen... und hab derzeit nur 100 Marken. Wobei ich ja nichtmal alle brauche (derzeit noch 2, bis 2.4 vllt keins mehr)

Aber ist mir jetzt eh wayne. Die einen weinen wegen der vereinfachung, die anderen weil sie lieber ihre epics wollen für lau und sich dafür nciht angreifen lassen wollen usw usw im endeffekt sind wir doch eh alle egos und wollen nur scheiß items.

Also bis dann in WoW, beim fröhlichen langweilen -.-


----------



## BimmBamm (11. März 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> VERMEINDLICH passt hier nicht wirklich rein. Wer T6 content von innen sieht, weiss das es arbeit war, somit zeit gekostet hat.
> In einem spiel, wo am ende nur noch erfolg als belohnung steht und eben die ausrüstung, müssen die leute, die ARBEIT in das spiel investieren, auch belohnt werden, und zwar so, das es für die leute, die KEINE arbeit ins das game stecken, unerreichbar bleibt.



Wer T6-Content sieht, der bekommt auch T6. Das bekommt sonst keiner. Wo liegt also das Problem? Das Markenzeug erkennt man am Namen und an der Optik. Ihr habt also euren Ausgleich. Merkt ihr das eigentlich nicht? Ist wie bei Autos: Auch ein aufgemotzter Opel kann so schnell wie ein Ferrari sein. Er ist dennoch ein Opel. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Zeoch (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...


Noch so ein Harz4, der an Realitätsverlust leidet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist, das WoW ohne die "Casuals" schon längst geschlossen hätte, da sich ein Spiel nur mit Hilfe der Raider wohl nicht rentieren würde.
Somit es wohl ganz klar, wer die grössere Aufmerksamkeit verdient hat.
Selbst wenn alle Raider mit WoW aufhören, wird WoW noch weiter existieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (11. März 2008)

Ich hab den Tempel auch noch nicht bis Dato von innen gesehen, und ich kann nur sagen ich finds Scheisse
was Blizz da alles vorhat. Pre-Q abschaffen von BT,  Hyjal  und sogar Karazhan,  bin ich überhaupt nicht mit einverstanden! Aber ich werd ja leider nicht gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer WoW zockt sollte schon ein wenig Zeit mitbringen und auch das Verständnis, dass man im BT nix zu suchen hat wenn man netmal Kael bzw. Vashj zu Boden gestreckt hat. Die alten Pre-Qs wurden ja nichtmal abgeschafft! (siehe Onyxia, BWL, Naxx) 
Das mit den Items die es für Hero-token geben wird, hmm also wenn Sie die Preise noch ein gutes Stück anheben fände ich es Ok, dann würds doch schon lange dauern für ein Item was BT-like ist. 

Fazit: Mir wird's als alter Pre-BC Hase und Raider viel zu pissig und Casualnoobig!


----------



## Stevster (11. März 2008)

Also ich persönlich fand die Zeit vor dem Patch 2.X (Bevor S1 für Ehre, Hero ab Wohlwollend,...) war die beste BC Zeit. Damals hat man die PvP Spieler noch erkannt am aussehen. Wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich den Prinzen in Kara gelegt habe um an den T4 Kopf (hauptsächlich wegen style) zu kommen und sehe nun wie frische 70er oder Twinks kaum nach Level Up in S1 rumrennen find ichs schon bissl unfair. Für manche Klassen kann ich S1 verstehn und denen gönn ich es auch (Moonkin, Fury-Warri, Ele Schami...), da es einfach vor SSC & Co kaum Items für diese Klassen gibt und in Hero Inis auch net sonderlich viel zu finden is.
Aber im Allgemeinen finde ich, dass Blizz da was machen sollte. Arena/PvP Styl ändern. Wenn ich ein neues Rüssiteil bekommen habe, dann soll man es auch aufn ersten Blick sehen, dass es PvE is und nicht PvP. Will ja schließlich auch als PvE Spieler erkannt werden.
Sich PvP Teile als Ergänzung zu PvE equip zu holen finde ich nicht verkehrt (trage selbst S1 Brust, aber noch bevor es dieses für Ehre gab), aber sich komplett S1 Equippen und dann Leute flamen die noch Wert auf PvE legen und daher kein S1 besitzen und weniger DMG in ner Instanz machen finde cih persönlich unterste Schublade.
Naja... VOTE 4 S1 Style Änderung und dass man die PvE´ler wieder in OG erkennt und nicht jeder Krieger in T6 Style rumrennt


----------



## e2to (11. März 2008)

Mhmm, ich entnehme den meisten Aussagen das ihr nur noch zocken könnt OHNE Spaß zu haben!


----------



## Uthser (11. März 2008)

Ist doch immer das gleiche. Die HC jammern über die Casuals die jetzt auch epc haben. Die jetzt vielleicht im PVP auch mal aufs Maul bekommen und nicht per 1 hit umgenietet werden.
Mir ist es völlig egal ob ich grün blau T4 T5 oder T6 equiped bin.,
Ich geh zum Spass in Instanzen und auf Raids.
Sicherlich hat nicht jeder die Zeit an 3-4 Abenden mehrerer Stunden an nem BT Raid teilzunehmen und sich so das T6 zu farmen. Die gehen halt 2-3 mal für paar Stunden in ne Heroic Inze und farmen Marken um sich dann gutes Equip zu kaufen.
Wo is das Problem.

Sollen doch die HC Gamer auf nen eigenen Server gehen. Wo alle in S3 T6 rumrennen. Was macht kein Spass weil man damit nicht aufm Marktplatz angeben kann und niemand wegen seines blauen Equip als Kacknoob beschimpfen kann....pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW versucht es nunmal allen recht zumachen.
Das ist ok. Verstehe nicht warum die vielleicht 10% an HC Gamern sich einbilden ne extrawurst zu bekommen und 90% der Communitiy sollen in die Röhre kucken.
Kinder Freaks und Versager sorry aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## skunkie (11. März 2008)

> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



So einen dummen Spruch, muß sich keiner gefallen lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (11. März 2008)

Zeoch schrieb:


> Noch so ein Harz4, der an Realitätsverlust leidet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber selbst mit nem Job  kann man regelmässig raiden gehen, also klemm Dir solche geistlosen Äusserungen, wer nur 3 Stunden die Woche Zeit für WoW hat soll es halt sein lassen und Online-Dame von Microsoft spielen, so ist es nunmal bei nem MMORPG, man braucht bisl Zeit!


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Zeoch schrieb:


> Noch so ein Harz4, der an Realitätsverlust leidet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte sachlicvh diskutieren
auf beiden seiten, okay?

@thug
und wer immer das beste equipp haben will, dass kein anderer neben ihm hat sollte offline spiele waehlen ^^


----------



## Stevster (11. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wer T6-Content sieht, der bekommt auch T6. Das bekommt sonst keiner. Wo liegt also das Problem? Das Markenzeug erkennt man am Namen und an der Optik. Ihr habt also euren Ausgleich. Merkt ihr das eigentlich nicht? Ist wie bei Autos: Auch ein aufgemotzter Opel kann so schnell wie ein Ferrari sein. Er ist dennoch ein Opel.
> 
> Bimmbamm



Aber willst du wirklich so viel Zeit und Reppe in das Spiel investieren nur für ein bisschen Style? das die Farbe deiner Schultern anders is? Versteh mal die Only PvE´ler die sich von den PvP´lern unterscheiden wollen. Wir wollen nicht dieselbe Rüssi bis auf die Farbe tragen. Da fand cih Pre BC sehr viel besser.


----------



## strongsafety (11. März 2008)

also meine meinung: ich spiele 3 bis 6 stunden in der woche. bin also ein casual gamer

ich spiele jetzt 2 jahre und habe 2 70er und ein paar twinks. 

ich finde den zusammenhang hardcore und casualgamer fast kein unterschied macht etwas zu einfach!

lt. meinen berechnungen müßte ich ca. 7 monate spielen, damit ich 6 bis 7 ggste des pvp-sets zu bekommen. als casual hast du das problem, daß du dich entscheiden mußt: berufe/ruf oder pvp/arena. beides geht einfach nicht. heroic inis kannst nur mit randoms gehen. ich hab auch keine zeit (damit ich lila ggste bekomme) mich mit gilden herumzuschlagen, da ich ja nur selten on bin und nicht sagen kann "ich spiel das wochenende durch durch kara". also von den zeiten her, brauch ich für alles (gold epis usw.) sehr sehr lange. spiel einmal mit questitems im pvp. ein mage haut dich um in 5 sec weil der hardcore ist, alle verzauberungen (davon red ich gar nicht erst bei meinem) drauf hat. als casual wirst du NIE die end-ini's sehen (außer wenn ich 80 bin und ein paar lustige noch dort reinwollen). also von einem solchen vorteil sehe ich eigentlich nichts, außer das wir casual die chance auf ein paar monate auf ein paar equip haben (und das derzeit nur auf s1). ich glaube eher, daß es hardcoregamern darum geht, schön angesehen zu werden und durch sw zu reiten, und alle gaffen. aber das ist ja sowieso hirnkrank! ich habe die jagd nach items (und hier gebe ich dir recht mit dem blizzard-plan - itemsjagd ab 70) eher auf pvp angelegt aber ich glaub daß macht mir auch langsam keinen spaß mehr.

derzeit hab ichs mir angewöhnt in sw zu stehen und ein paar neuankömmlingen bei quest oder vor allem ini's zu helfen (mit großen einen rush zum kennenlernen oder mit meinen twinks). da macht spielen sinn. mit einer  raidgilde würd ich nicht wochenlang rumrennen - daß grenzt ja an arbeit!

das lustigste ist ja, wenn ich alle s1 teile zusammenhabe, kommt das add-on und es geht auf 80. das geb ich mir dann nicht mehr^^.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (11. März 2008)

hmmm also ich bin ja auch ein "alter hase" (war damals aber nich 60 sonder hab mit 40 wieder aufgehört, und vor 2 momnaten wieder angefangen) und  finde es so:

Jeder soll sein eigenes Ding machen, die anderen sind doch egal.... (leute mit lernschwäche müssen auch mehr lernen als leute ohne, um eine gute note zu bekommen, und die gehen sich auch nich immer beschweren)

Wenn dir die anderen so wichtig sind, bzw. du dich nicht damit abfinden kannst dass auch sie ma was "geschenkt" bekommen dann solltest du lieber mit WoW aufhören, da sich die Sache ja nicht bessern wird....


Tipp: Mach dein Ding, raide mit deiner Gilde, und vor allem *HAB SPAß*


LG


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2008)

Zeoch schrieb:


> Noch so ein Harz4, der an Realitätsverlust leidet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




niedlich die Meinung, dabei schaffen es so viele MMOs mit weniger Spielern das gleiche wie WoW zu leisten auch gewinnbringend. Dort werden aber eben keine Casuals gefördert-die Laden sich derzeit ja bei WoW ab. Und hier mein ich mit Casual gezielt Leute, die nicht tun WOLLEN. Nicht die die keine Zeit haben usw usw usw

Dort muss man eben was leisten für Erfolg. Sicherlich 10mio Abonnementen haben diese Spiele nicht, aber untergehen tun sie deswegen dennoch nicht.

Auch will ich so ein Spiel gar nicht, WoW war und ist toll mit seiner Einsteigerfreundlichkeit. ABER irgendwo muss es für Leute doch auch einen Anreiz geben und der ist nicht dummes T6 oder T6,5 oder nur ne Raidinstanz von innen zu sehen, das schafft fats jeder, wenn er etwas Zeit investiert. Wichtig ist, das es etwas ist, das nciht jeder schafft.
UND wenn Blizz schon alle Pres wegmacht, dann doch nciht son in 2min erstellten Titel verschenken, als abfindung für die Leute, die schneller waren als die anderen. En kleines Pet oder so, wär doch mal ne nettigkeit. Von mir aus auch nur für die, die Illidan auch shcon down haben (dann würd ich auch keines bekommen). Aber das eht ja nicht, dann würde das Geheule wegen dem pet/Item sofort wiederlosgehen, weil Spieler XY es nciht hat, weil er Illidan noch nciht down bekommen hat oder er nicht raidet.

Statdessen bin ich nun Hand vin A'dal... -.- und damit die Leute, die den Titel nciht bekommen nciht benachteiligt sind, bekommt man dann noch ein von der neuen Fraktion für Exalted, damit auch ja keiner Leer ausgeht und man sich beschweren kann. BTW ist der Titel der Fraktion wieder besser als 'Hand von A'dal' *würg*

PS: Sry für die grausige Rechtschreibung, aber irgendwie hab ich in letzter zeit einen Buchstabendreher


----------



## Uthser (11. März 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Fazit: Mir wird's als alter Pre-BC Hase und Raider viel zu pissig und Casualnoobig!



Dann lösch doch WoW von der Platte. OMG so ne dumme Aussage. Nicht jeder Casual ist ein Noob.
Nicht jeder HC arbeitslos.
Hör einfach auf mit WoW und verschon den Rest mit deinem geistigen Dünschiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (11. März 2008)

]





> Warum also organisiert man sich in Gilden, versucht 30-40 Leute bei Laune zu halten, kümmert sich um DKP, Gildengeschäfte und dergleichen, wenn man als Casual ähnlich ausgestattet sein kann?


Aehm, die Frage hast Du Dir doch selber beantwortet?
Und zwar hiermit:


Nayfal schrieb:


> Aber wir raiden auch intensiv, farmen seit mehr als 4 Monaten die T6-Instanzen. Selbst nach 4 Monaten hat nicht jeder sein Wunschequip. Manche Dinge wollen einfach nicht droppen.


Also, wenn ihr schon intensiv raided, und nicht alle T6 zusammenbekommt (...auf die "Schnelle"...), wie soll das dann ein Casual können?


----------



## Phash (11. März 2008)

viel bla um nix?


es geht ums individuelle spielerlebnis

mir persönlich gehts darum content zu schaffen. Im Spiel weiterzukommen. Als Raid "Erfolg" zu haben.

Ob das andere auch schaffen, oder ob wir schneller / langsamer sind als andere... mir wayne und auch kein Plan davon ^^

Wir farmen mittlerweile T6 - 7-8 Stunden für BT/MH, die Items da sind sehr leicht verdient. Denke nicht, dass es eine besondere Leistung ist 2nd kills zu machen.

Die persönlichen Firstkills sind schon was besonderes, aber danach... naja... und warum soll das nicht irgendwie jeder mal erleben?

Was bringts mir, wenn meine Kumpels aus anderen Gilden nicht so "toll" sind wie ich? Nix, eben... Man wird nur arrogant, weil man soooo viel besser ist ^^ olol



Edit:

MMOs sind lt. Aussage einiger Devs von solchen Games ab ca. 50-70k Abos rentabel


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



Ok, das geflame geht dann wohl los ^^

Ich seh das als zweischneidiges Schwert.

Einerseits finde ich sollen die, die arbeit in das Spiel stecken (nichts anderes sind diese Raidgilden für mich, mit spass hat das mMn nichts mehr zu tun) auch dafür belohnt werden. Doch auf der anderen Seite müssen die Gelegenheitsspieler auch bei der Stange gehalten werden. Schließlich wurde WoW einst als MMO für Casuals angepriesen und es hat mich dann schon gewundert das es Endcontent eben nur für Hardcorespieler gab. Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn die absoluten High-End Items weiterhin den Arbeitern vorbehalten sind und die Casuals eben abgeschwächte Versionen dafür bekommen (Ruf oder Marken muss man deswegen ja trotzdem farmen). Bin ich genauso glücklich mit.

Mir selbst sind die Items ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal. Wozu soll ich meinen 70er groß ausrüsten wenn es mit Lich King eh wieder hinfällig wird. Ich will einfach nur die Instanzen sehen und die Bosse legen. Mir machts spass die Inis auf Heroic zu schaffen. Das macht mir mehr spass als das superdupamegaepic-Item zu ergattern. Wie gesagt, früher oder später werden die Teile ja eh wieder entwertet. Wozu also groß Arbeit dafür reinstecken? Ich will spass haben und nicht arbeiten in einem Spiel.


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Dalmus
> Du hast was ausgelassen
> WIEVIEL RAIDZEIT man investieren muss um überhaupt bt zu können..


Joa, ich hab auch ausgelassen wieviel Zigaretten ein Hardcore-Raider verbraucht, oder wieviel Kaffe er trinkt.

Und warum hab ich alle 3 Dinge ausgelassen?
Weil sie unerheblich sind.

Warum? Siehe folgendes Zitat:


Frostmagier/Gilneas schrieb:


> Ich mache raids wegen dem spass und nebenbei bekomm ich auch noch coole items, das macht doch spass denke ich mir immer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. März 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Einige Besserwisser hier, würden sich ordentlich umsehen, wenn Blizzard die Elite Gilden verlieren würde, wer würde denn dann die Raidinstanzen, Hero Dungeons testen? Leute mit kaum Zeit/Skill ? Da könnt ihr das Raiden, austesten von Hero Dungeons gleich vergessen.
> 
> Erst denken - dann posten



Würden die sog. "Profi-Gilden" aufhören, so gäbe es genügend Nachwuchsgilden, die bereitwillig den Platz der bisherigen Top-Spieler einnehmen würden. Mit Sicherheit warten die Leutchen auf den nachfolgenden Plätzen schon darauf, daß die bisherigen Spitzenreiter endlich das Handtuch werfen.

Was das "denken - posten" betrifft: Schon was von Profi-Betatestern gehört? Wer testet denn sonst Spiele-Software? Blizz spart sich zur Zeit eine Menge Geld, indem sie diese "Elite-Gilden" als Beta-Tester mißbrauchen (das haben sie von Microsoft abgeschaut - warum aufwendige interne Tests fahren, wenn die Kunden das doch ohne großes Murren selbst übernehmen). Eine Instanz - ob Hero oder 25er-Raid - läuft auch losgeslöst vom Rest des Spieles; da muß man nicht unter "Real-Bedingungen" testen. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Amonarth (11. März 2008)

Was gibt es zu diesem Thema zu diskutieren? WoW ist ein Spiel und soll einfach nur Spaß machen! Hört doch auf es zu spielen, wenn es euch nicht passt so wie es ist, oder inspiriert Blizzard zu einer besseren Lösung. Außerdem: Was ändert sich denn für Gelegenheitsspieler, wenn sie bessere Ausstattung mit angeblichem "T6-Niveau" haben? Die Zeit um sich mindestens 4 Abende die Woche vor den PC zu setzen haben oder nehmen sie sich trotzdem nicht. Des Weiteren denke ich nicht, dass ein T6-Spieler weniger Aufmerksamkeit erregt, nur weil andere, vielleicht weniger spielende, vergleichbare Ausrüstung besitzen, denn ein Item, dass im BT
erspielt wurde, hat immer noch einen gefühlt höheren Wert, als eines, dass mit Marken aus Kara erworben wurde. 

Es ist doch bloß ein Spiel, also macht euch keinen Kopf und genießt es oder hört auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> bitte sachlicvh diskutieren
> auf beiden seiten, okay?
> 
> @thug
> und wer immer das beste equipp haben will, dass kein anderer neben ihm hat sollte offline spiele waehlen ^^


In WoW dreht es sich nunmal um Equipp, wie gesagt, ich war selbst noch nicht im BT und ich finds Schade, dass die Pre-Qs abgeschafft werden! Wurd mit den alten 40er Inis auch bis heute nicht gemacht! Warum fangen die damit an? hmm?



Uthser schrieb:


> Dann lösch doch WoW von der Platte. OMG so ne dumme Aussage. Nicht jeder Casual ist ein Noob.
> Nicht jeder HC arbeitslos.
> Hör einfach auf mit WoW und verschon den Rest mit deinem geistigen Dünschiss.
> 
> ...


Warum sollte ich mit WoW aufhören, das ist meine Meinung und in Deutschland herrscht Meinungsfreiheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ja nicht der einzige der so denkt also erst denken dann schreiben! Das ist ein Aufruf an Blizzard und sollte nicht dazu dienen dass du Deinen geistlosen  Senf dazu gibst...


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> In WoW dreht es sich nunmal um Equipp, wie gesagt, ich war selbst noch nicht im BT und ich finds Schade, dass die Pre-Qs abgeschafft werden! Wurd mit den alten 40er Inis auch bis heute nicht gemacht! Warum fangen die damit an? hmm?



die pres fuer die alten fallen auch weg
und es dreht sich in WOW nicht fuer alle um equipp sondern um spielspass
fuer mich zumindest


----------



## Ronma (11. März 2008)

Uthser schrieb:


> Dann lösch doch WoW von der Platte. OMG so ne dumme Aussage. Nicht jeder Casual ist ein Noob.
> Nicht jeder HC arbeitslos.
> Hör einfach auf mit WoW und verschon den Rest mit deinem geistigen Dünschiss.
> 
> ...



jo, aber sowas von signed. Ich glaub auch das der sich mit seinem Kommentar da richtig böse in die Hose geschissen hat. Das muss echt flüssig in die Schlüpfer gelaufen sein. Casual Gamer Noobig... -,- So ein Blödsinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (11. März 2008)

Tach zusammen,

habe mir wirklich alle bisherigen 6 Seiten durchgelesen und muss eins feststellen : Anscheinend gibt es nur "Schwarz" und "Weiß", dabei gibt es doch so viele Graustufen zwischen Casual/HC und PvE-Equipt und PvP-Equipt. Die Mischung machts.

Ich selbst würde mich eher als Casual bezeichnen. Aber dafür bin ich in einer tollen Gilde mit tollen Leuten. Wir haben sogar Spass im TS und das beim Farmen oder in SW rumstehend. 

Ich bzw. meine Freundin (wie stolz sie gestern war und wie sie sich gefreut hat endlich HDZ2 gecleart zu haben und endlich Karaready zu sein, war echt genial) sind gemischt ausgerüstet. PvP-Teile und PvE-Teile. Ob ich irgendwann Kara fertig habe oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht. Der Spass zählt ! Und wie der erzielt wird, sollte am Ende eigentlich egal sein !

Grundsätzlich verstehe ich beide Seiten. 

just my 2 Cents
Sean


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

> Warum sollte ich mit WoW aufhören, das ist meine Meinung und in Deutschland herrscht Meinungsfreiheit



In Verbindung mit deinem anderen beleidigenden Post von wegen Noob.. wäre es das beste aufzuhören. Im übrigen.. die Meinungsfreiheit als Ausrede zu benutzen, andere zu beleidigen ist echt ärmlich.

Ansonsten jemanden der nur seine Meinung sagt, ohne beleidigend zu werden, empfehlen aufzuhören, halte ich für schwachsinnig, genau wie bei jedem mimimi gleich mit "aufhören" geanwortet wird.


----------



## FERT (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...


/sign

und das obwohl ich selbst nur casual bin. (ok inzwischen bin ich das :E)
es wird einem viel zu einfach gemacht, ich hatte mehr spaß als ich mich noch für ein item anstrengen musste.
heute stell ich mich mit meinem grün equipten frischgewordenen 70er twink av und gammel die knappen 100k ehre ab und hol mir davon epic (fast full)

naja ) ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2008)

> Würden die sog. "Profi-Gilden" aufhören, so gäbe es genügend Nachwuchsgilden, die bereitwillig den Platz der bisherigen Top-Spieler einnehmen würden. Mit Sicherheit warten die Leutchen auf den nachfolgenden Plätzen schon darauf, daß die bisherigen Spitzenreiter endlich das Handtuch werfen.



Wenn die profis aufhören, und dazu zähle ich alle die erzeit T6 clear oder fast clear haben, dann würde es nciht mehr viele geben die Raiden. Denn nachfolger kann es nciht geben, denn die haben ja keine Zeit usw. DIe Nachwuchsgilden die du meinst können auch jetzt zu einer Profigilde werden, wenn sie den Schirtt jetzt nicht schaffen, dann schaffen sie ihn NIE. Und das ist bei vielen so.

Aber wenn alle Raider aufhören, dann wär das wohl nur zum Vorteil für Blizz. Dann müsstense nur noch 1nen schweren Raid machen, 99,9% der Leute eh nciht mehr raiden oder diese Instanz schaffen. Aber das nur mal zum Thema Posten >>> Denken^^


----------



## th3orist (11. März 2008)

es ist doch ein witz zu behaupten, dass irgendwem irgendwas in den arsch geschoben wird.
nur weil jetzt mehr casuals die gelegenheit haben epic zu tragen bedeutet es doch lange nicht, dass diese epic-items (zb die gladi-sets) von der qualität her so hochwertig sind wie t6-items oder items die generell im BT oder Hyjal droppen. Diese items sind nachwievor um einiges karasser. Dass sie dieselbe farbe haben ist doch vollkommen scheissegal.
Weiter: Es werden mit 2.4 zwar items kommen, die auf BT-niveau sind aber die kosten dann auch mal eben über 70 bis 150 marken. Angenommen dass der casualgamer seine marken in den heroics nur erfarmen kann weil er einfach keine zeit hat 4 std in einer instanzabzuhängen, dann wird er diese marken sicher nicht so schnell beisammen haben um sich das erwünschte item zu holen wie jemand der die hohen instanzen raidet.
Der casualgamer wird auch eine menge an Zeit investieren müssen um eine bestimmte anzahl marken zu bekommen und die ist nicht zu verachten.
Ich finde dass Blizzard es im moment genau richtig macht, denn BT und Hyjal sind nachwievor nur von richtigen fucking raidfreaks zu meistern und ein full-BT/hyjal und nach dem patch ein full-sunwellplateau equippter char wird immernoch um meilen "krasser" abgehen als lediglich ein full-marken-equippter oder ein gladi4-equippter.
btw: versuch mal mit gladiset im pve was zu reißen. Da wird man in kara teilweise von halb-epics/halb-rares abgehängt.
Es ist der größte witz zu behaupten, dass hardcorespieler überhaupt nicht mehr herausragen.
Schaut euch doch mal Neor von den Affenjungs an zb...und zeig mir den casual der an das equip kommen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

> Schaut euch doch mal Neor von den Affenjungs an zb...und zeig mir den casual der an das equip kommen wird.



Ich.. in 20 Jahren.. wenn es LVL 150 gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> heute stell ich mich mit meinem grün equipten frischgewordenen 70er twink av und gammel die knappen 100k ehre ab und hol mir davon epic (fast full)


Ist offtopic, aber: Solange es ein offizieller Realm ist kannste das mal locker knicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. März 2008)

Stevster schrieb:


> Aber willst du wirklich so viel Zeit und Reppe in das Spiel investieren nur für ein bisschen Style? das die Farbe deiner Schultern anders is? Versteh mal die Only PvE´ler die sich von den PvP´lern unterscheiden wollen. Wir wollen nicht dieselbe Rüssi bis auf die Farbe tragen. Da fand cih Pre BC sehr viel besser.



Ich persönlich stecke Zeit und "Reppe" in das Spiel, weil es mir Spaß macht; nicht der Items wegen. Wie andere auch hier oft und mehrfach betont haben: Items sind das Mittel zum Zweck, um im Content weiterzukommen. 

Nur mal als kleiner, aber m. E. nach sehr sinnvoller Vergleich: Welches "Item" habe ich bei "Elite" bekommen, um meiner Umwelt zu zeigen, daß ich das Spiel tatsächlich durchgezockt habe? Bekam ich bei "Monkey Island" ein T-Shirt? Bei "X-Wing" einen Orden? Bei "System Shock" ein Denkmal?

Warum haben Millionen von Spielern Solospiele durchgezockt; dort eine Menge "Arbeit" und Zeit investiert, um den "Endcontent" zu sehen? Was hatten sie davon?

Genau: Nix! Nur den Spaß, durchgekommen zu sein. Und keiner hat's gemerkt. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## L-MWarFReak (11. März 2008)

ich habe auch das gefühl für viele is ein casual hier, ein 5 std. pro spieler und ein hc , einer der 12 std. am tag spielt...

ich bin auch casual und ich spiele max. 1,5 std. am tag (am wochenende manchmal 3) und zwar weil ich mir das vorgenommen habe.... ich meine ich habe ein RL das haben HC spieler vllt. auch aber wer lieber 7 std. WoW spielt als 7Std. mit kollegen auf ein Konzert zu gehen oder mit der Freundin ma ins Kino und danach ma in die Stadt is einfach "süchtig"

So kurze anmerkung zu Casual und HC^^



LG


----------



## th3orist (11. März 2008)

@Dalmus (beitrag 120)

ja, und was bringt es diesem spieler dann im pve? rein gar nichts.
der wird in fast jeder heroic-instanz udn erst recht in raidinstanzen von pve-spieler abgehängt. sei es als dd oder heiler.
die farbe ist doch nicht das entscheidende sondern wieviel man damit machen kann und die stats.
ok, dann gammelst du halt 100k ehre im av ab aber dann kannst du auch nur pvp machen und das auch mehr schlecht als recht, denn ich habe in der arena genug teams gesehen die full s1 & nongladi-pvpepic gekleidet waren und bei 1200er wertungen rumgurkten.
hört doch einfach auf nur auf die farbe der items zu schauen sondern auf den inhalt...und da ist nachwievor ein krasser unterschied von casual und hardcoregamer


----------



## Thug (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> die pres fuer die alten fallen auch weg
> und es dreht sich in WOW nicht fuer alle um equipp sondern um spielspass
> fuer mich zumindest



Klar steht für mich der Spielspass an erster Stelle,  meine geliebte Freizeit verbringe ich nicht mit Sachen die mir keinen Spass bringen. Und trotzdem hast Du in WoW  keine andere Möglichkeit Deinen Charakter zu verbessern ausser mit neuen Gegenständen :/


Ronma schrieb:


> jo, aber sowas von signed. Ich glaub auch das der sich mit seinem Kommentar da richtig böse in die Hose geschissen hat. Das muss echt flüssig in die Schlüpfer gelaufen sein. Casual Gamer Noobig... -,- So ein Blödsinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und nee ich kack mir net in die Hose, kann schon seit 23 Jahren aufs Töpfchen gehen wenn ich denn mal muss... Ich meine das so wie ich es geschrieben hab, Übung macht den Meister, sowohl im Tennis spielen als auch in WoW, und Leute die nur nen paar Stündchen in der Woche WoW zocken  haben halt keine Erfahrung gesammelt, von den kannste nicht erwarten dass Sie Ihren Char so beherrschen wie nen alter Hase,  steinige mich für meine Meinung, davorne kommt der Wayne Train  *schnelleinsteig*


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

th3orist schrieb:


> @Dalmus (beitrag 120)
> 
> ja, und was bringt es diesem spieler dann im pve? rein gar nichts.
> der wird in fast jeder heroic-instanz udn erst recht in raidinstanzen von pve-spieler abgehängt. sei es als dd oder heiler.
> ...


Hm, warum sprichst Du mich da an?

a) Hab ich gar nicht behauptet, daß es demjenigen im PvE was bringt.
b) Hast Du meinen Post nicht verstanden.


----------



## EureDudheit (11. März 2008)

Sodala  ich äuser mich etz auch ma zu deisem shcon sehr sehr oft besprochenen thema:

Ich finds voll und ganz ok das blizzard die casuals mehr unterstützen will jedoch finde ich es unfair den leuten gegenüber die viel spielen (mit viel mein ich sehr sehr viel)
Aber wies halt so im Leben is kann man nunmal nicht jedem jeden wunsch erfüllen. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre also: man verstärkt die casual gamer, jedoch nie auf ein niveau das einem viel spielenden das wasser reichen kann     z.b.: (beziehs auf no-bc da ichs leichter find und bessere beispiele bringen kann)

Vor MC (geschmolzener kerne    erste raid ini) gab es weder +heal noch +dmg   und wenn dann in kleinen mengen, dann kahm mc und man hatte auf einma c.a. 250-300  +heal  (genaue zahlen weiss ich leider nichmehr) danach kahm dann bwl und man konnte schon bis zu 600 +heal erreichen. Allerdings wurde ungefähr 1 monat nach der einführung von bwl der loot in den non-raid inis angepasst auf etwa 100 +heal.
Dann kahm aq......   u.s.w.

Wenn man das so beibehalten würde und vielleicht den casuals ein bisschen mehr geben würde also nicht nur 100 sonder halt dann auf ein niveau das sehr sehr nahe an mc rankommt dann würde man diese leute mehr fördern und es wäre trotzdem noch der unterschied zwischen casuals und hardcore gamern gegeben 

SO und weiter gehts: PVP:  ich bin für die wiedereinführung des ränge systems (jedoch nicht so hardcore) und für die abschaffung von abhärtung sowie wieder back to the roots und hin zum schaden, weg vom leben
(als beispiel nenn ich hier einfach ma stoffis mit 11k life unbuffed) und arena muss weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ränge system (mein vorschlag):   man führt ränge ein (z.b. am anfang 7  oben gibts waffen auf ausrüstung auf mc niveau), sobald der nächste content kommt (in unserem bspl bwl) wird die anzahl der ränge um 4 oder5 erweitert und auf dem oberen rängen gibt es bwl niveau equip, natürlich wird es mit dem patch leichter auf rang 7 zu kommen...

Damit wäre es nicht so leicht an gutes equip zu kommen da man immer etwas mehr spielen muss um OBEN mit dabei zu sein, jedoch wird es leichter nach oben zu kommen, denn wenn man ohne zu raiden an 600+heal kommt ist es nunmal leichter einen ini zu machen die für etwa 300 +heal angesetzt ist, jedoch hat man nicht die  z.b. 1200 +heal der spitze. 

Natürlich wäre bei meinem system die kluft zwischen casual und hardcore gross, aber sind wir mal ehrlich es ist ein MULITPLAYER ONLINE spiel.....ein mehrspieler (achtung eingedeutscht) spiel ist für mich nicht das zusammenfinden von 5 leuten die sich nicht kennen, sondern ein spielen mit lehr leuten (ach ja bin auch für die wiedereinführung der 40er raids, aber das nur so nebenbei)



Und etz zum schluss noch zu etwas was ich öfter mal les und mir immer denk was manche leute für vorstellungen von der welt haben :    Alle zahlen für WoW das gleiche also sollen auch alle das geliche equip haben......    dieser satz hat mit sinn so viel zu tun wie eine einbetonierte gazelle mit beweglich.
wenn man sich im sportheim anmeldet zahlt man genausoviel wie alle anderen auch ist aber doch noch lange nicht so gut wie jmd der seit 3 jahren jede woche 3mal 2 stunden trainiert...oder fordert ihr auch gleichberechtigung wenn euch der hardcore cs spieler zum x-ten mal abgeschossen hat
Ganz ehrlich wer etwas länger macht ist einfach besser ob sich das im sport oder in der statistik oder im equip wiederspiegelt ist egal.....


So das wars ich hoffe keiner von euch der dies hier ganz gelesen hat fühlt sich in irgendeiner form gekränkt oder beleidigt denn war in keinster weise meine absicht falls dies so ist endschuldige ich mich und bitte euch mir zu verzeihen


P.S.: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


mfg EureDudheit (ja, der name ist aus "The Big Lebowski" geklaut)


----------



## th3orist (11. März 2008)

@dalmus
stimmt, ich habe versehentlich das was du zitiert hast als dein zeugs angesehen.
fehler meinerseits.
dann gilt mein beitrag eben dem user den du zitiert hast   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ABER irgendwo muss es für Leute doch auch einen Anreiz geben und der ist nicht dummes T6 oder T6,5 oder nur ne Raidinstanz von innen zu sehen, das schafft fats jeder, wenn er etwas Zeit investiert. *Wichtig ist, das es etwas ist, das nciht jeder schafft.*



DAS ist glaube ich ein Zitat, dass die Diskussion auf den Kern bringt!!!

Offensichtlich ist es für einige wichtig etwas zu schaffen ,was nicht jeder schafft und anderen ist das piep egal.
Und ebenso offensichtlich versteht die eine Seite nicht warum die andere so denkt.
Damit dürfte die Diskussion endlos sein fürchte ich.


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DAS ist glaube ich ein Zitat, dass die Diskussion auf den Kern bringt!!!
> 
> Offensichtlich ist es für einige wichtig etwas zu schaffen ,was nicht jeder schafft und anderen ist das piep egal.
> Und ebenso offensichtlich versteht die eine Seite nicht warum die andere so denkt.
> Damit dürfte die Diskussion endlos sein fürchte ich.



so isses. Und BT schafft nu ma nich jeder, was bedeutet das diejenigen die dies erreicht haben EIGENTLICH zufrieden sein müssten.

Heroicitems =/= BT/MH Items


----------



## prontopronto (11. März 2008)

Nayfal schrieb:


> World of Casualcraft, so hat die US-Hardcore-Gilde Risen provokant die aktuelle Lage in WoW bezeichnet und damit ihren Ausstieg aus dem "professionellen" Endgame-Raiden begründet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich danke für den Beitrag. Anhand solcher Sätze merke ich zum Glück immer wieder wie normal ich doch bin. 

Ich bete anständig für diese armen Seelen das sie erneut einen höheren Sinn in ihrem verzweifelten Dasein finden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist ein hartes Erwachen, doch auch die überzeugtesten Selbstdarsteller und krankhaft Profilierungssüchtigen merken irgendwann das selbst WoW nur ein scheissunwichtiges Spiel ist und nicht das Leben. Dauert bei manchen halt länger als bei anderen. Ok, manche scheinen auch nie aufzuwachen und rennen jahrelang irgendwelchen nichtexistenten Sachen hinterher. 

Aber hey, viele Jahre später können sie mal irgendwem da draussen erzählen das sie mal was ganz tolles waren. In WoW. Einem Online-Spiel. Wenn es Ihnen denn nicht zu peinlich ist.


----------



## Gnorgh (11. März 2008)

Ich denke der TE hat hier ein nicht unwichtiges Thema angesprochen. 
Ich selbst würde mich als eine Mischung aus Casual und "High-End-Gamer" bezeichnen. Ich denke auch, dass ich mich in beide Blickwinkel recht gut hereinversetzen kann. 

Die wichtigesten Punkte hat der TE auch schon angesprochen. Blizz hat versucht, aus einem "World of Hardcorecraft" ein für alle spielbares Spiel zu machen. Sie haben das BISHER meiner Meinung nach auch gut gemacht. Ich halte es für ein probates Mittel, jedem Spieler irgendwann möglichst viel vom Content zu zeigen, also ist das Wegfallen von Zugangsquest und auch das Nerven von Boss-Mobs eigentlich eine gute Sache. Wichtig ist allerdings, dass gleichzeitig der High-End-content vorangetrieben wird, damit richtig gute Spieler, die viel Zeit investieren, um etwas "Besonderes" im Spiel zu sein, diesen Status auch beibehalten können. 
Dass Blizz die schönen, ansehnlichen Styles der T6-Sets auch anderen Spielern zugänglich macht und auch die guten Edelsteine, ist eine gute Sache, nur sollte auch gewährleistet bleiben, dass dann auch ein anderer neuer Style und noch bessere Edelsteine eingeführt werden, die von ihrer Qualität oben drauf gesetzt werden. 

hier scheint Blizz einen Fehler zu begehen, aber so lange die Patches nur auf Testrealms zu sehen sind und nicht auf den "echten" Realms, kann man immer noch abwarten.

P.S. Ich finde schade, dass ein richtig schön ausformulierter Thread mit überlegten Inhalten gleich wieder mit "shice casual, shice suchtis" usw. bombardiert wird. Das muss doch echt nicht sein!

Grüße


----------



## BimmBamm (11. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> so isses. Und BT schafft nu ma nich jeder, was bedeutet das diejenigen die dies erreicht haben EIGENTLICH zufrieden sein müssten.
> 
> Heroicitems =/= BT/MH Items



In Listen wie z. B. http://www.wowjutsu.com/world/ zählt das Item eh nur indirekt - ein Spieler der Gilde muß ein Item eines Bosses bekommen haben, damit der Kerl als "gelegt" gilt. Der Wettstreit um die forderen Plätze dürfte für die sog. "Top-Gilden" mehr als Anreiz genug sein, zumal der Zeitpunkt ebenfalls eine Rolle bei der Bewertung spielt. Von daher ist das Gejammere um die "Casual-Epics" eh völlig überflüssig: In die Topliste kommt nur, wer Bosse schnell legt; nicht, wer "Heroic-Marken" farmt.

Wer Wettbewerb braucht bzw. darüber seine Bestätigung findet, sollte mit solchen Listen doch mehr als glücklich sein. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Hamstax (11. März 2008)

was ist daran hardcore 2-3 abende die woche sich 3-4 stunden in ne isntanz zu hocken?

das bitte mal erklären


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo ich stell mir das auch cool vor, spätestens wenn man bei der Bewerbung für die neue Stelle unter
Berufserfahrung: full BT equipped reinschreibt und sich wundert warum einen keiner einstellt, wird einem vielleicht was klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Pymonte schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wichtig ist, das es etwas ist, das nciht jeder schafft.
> ...


Aber das gibt es doch:
Optik - T6 und S3 haben eine Optik, die nicht jeder hat, daß beide recht ähnlich sehen, ist natürlich dann wieder doof, aber trotzdem sind beides Sets, die nicht jeder mal eben so bekommt
Items (bzw Itemnamen) - am Item- oder Setnamen sieht man, daß das was Tolles ist, auch wenn man dafür den Spieler betrachten muß
legendäre Waffe - gut, nicht für jede Klasse geeignet, aber die Klingen von Illidan hat ganz sicher nicht jeder
Titel - Champion der Naaru und Hand von Adal mögen Pymonte vielleicht nicht reichen, trotzdem sind es Titel, die nicht jeder Spieler kriegt
Gebiete sehen - außer in Videos sehen viele Spieler die schwierigsten 25er Inis nicht vor WotLK oder sogar gar nicht, die einfacheren 25er sieht auch nicht jeder - Raider sehen also deutlich mehr Content als Nicht-Raider
Mounts - Kael's Phönix und der Bär aus ZA, beide sehr selten und nur für Raider verfügbar, der Bär droppt zwar in ZA wo auch kleinere Gilden hingehen, aber ohne T5/T6 ist es glaub ich illusorisch das Time-Quest komplett zu schaffen und so den Bären zu bekommen
Also es gibt auf jeden Fall Sachen, die man nur bekommt, wenn man intensiv raidet, einige davon zum Zeigen und Angeben, andere eher für einen selber (wie das Gebiete und Gegner gesehen zu haben) - ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht so, daß es keine Sachen geben würde, die nicht jeder schaffen kann.


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> In Listen wie z. B. http://www.wowjutsu.com/world/ zählt das Item eh nur indirekt - ein Spieler der Gilde muß ein Item eines Bosses bekommen haben, damit der Kerl als "gelegt" gilt. Der Wettstreit um die forderen Plätze dürfte für die sog. "Top-Gilden" mehr als Anreiz genug sein, zumal der Zeitpunkt ebenfalls eine Rolle bei der Bewertung spielt. Von daher ist das Gejammere um die "Casual-Epics" eh völlig überflüssig: In die Topliste kommt nur, wer Bosse schnell legt; nicht, wer "Heroic-Marken" farmt.
> 
> Wer Wettbewerb braucht bzw. darüber seine Bestätigung findet, sollte mit solchen Listen doch mehr als glücklich sein.
> 
> Bimmbamm



weshalb beziehst Du Dich da auf meinen comment? Ich hab bei dem comment nicht auf die Items angesprochen.


----------



## Tolan (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...


Was bildest du dir denn ein,das du andere Spieler beleidigst nur weil du nix anderes im Schädel hast als WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüsse


----------



## Tatso (11. März 2008)

was mich ja richtig annervt sind diejenigen spieler, die betont lässig hier raushängen lassen, wie völlig unwichtig ihnen das alles ist, weil es sich ja nur um ein spiel handelt und ihnen das berühmte rl ja soviel wichtiger ist als den süchtigen, arbeitslosen HARDCORGAMERN, die unter völligem realitätsverlust leiden und sozial verarmt vor sich hinvegetieren. 

(was soll eigentlich die beknackte bezeichnung? die hat nix damit zu tun, ob man an raids teilnimmt oder nicht! solche leute, die jeden tag mehr als 4h on sind, die gibts auch als pvp'ler und sonst irgendwas. ich denke mal, die richtig krassen stellen vielleicht 10-20% der spieler - UND es hat NICHTS damit zu tun, ob man raidet oder nicht!) 

ätzend is dieses scheinheilige getue der *selbsternannten *"casuals", die meinen, dass sie ja sowas von auf der richtigen seite stehen, weil sie ja so nen *gaaaaanz *relaxten umgang mit wow pflegen. sie gehen auch nur wegen dem spielspaß mit randomgruppen los, alles andere interessiert sie nicht. und GANZ WICHTIG*: aber auch wirklich nur dann, wenn sie ganz sicher unbedingt lust auf wow haben, was aber totaaaal selten ist, weil das rl ja soviel wertvoller, gehaltvoller, echter usw ist. 

ich frag mich dann, warum diese meinung eigentlich so oft in diesem thread zu finden ist. es scheint ja viele leute solcher meinung zu geben, die grade nix besseres zu tun haben, also zum thema wow zu posten. 

zum kotzen scheinheilig sowas.*


----------



## BimmBamm (11. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> weshalb beziehst Du Dich da auf meinen comment? Ich hab bei dem comment nicht auf die Items angesprochen.



Du sprachst an, daß es darum geht, den Content zu sehen und endetest mit einem Hinweis, daß Epic nicht gleich Epic ist. Ungefähr das findest Du in dieser Toplist wieder: Gezählt wird der Bosskill, der durch ein Item des Bosses belegt wird. Wem es halt nicht reicht, tatsächlich diese Instanz gesehen zu haben, der kann seinen Schwanz immer noch mit Hilfe solcher Listen vergleichen. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Technocrat (11. März 2008)

Persönliche hoffe ich, die Casuals bleiben über und die ganzen Hardcore-Knallschoten verschwinden aus dem Game. Ein Spiel ist zum Entspannen da, und wer es so ernst nimmt, wied die Hardcore-Vögel, der braucht wirklich etwas Professionelles - professionelle Hilfe nämlich. 

Ist euch Hardcorelern noch nie der Widersrpch zwischen "Pro" und Spiel" aufgefallen? Wer "professionell" spielt, hat ein paar grundlegende Dinge nicht verstanden. Deswegen: je schneller Blizzard das Spiel für die Hardcoreler unattraktiv mach, um so besser für alle: für die Casuals, die nicht mehr von den Hardcorelern genervt weden, für Blizzard, weil dann mehr Leute das Spiel spielen werden weil die Nervbolzen weg sind, und zum Schluß auch für die Hardcoreler, weil die ihr Leben wiederkriegen.


----------



## Sandru (11. März 2008)

ich persönlich hasse auch die Casuals,sind doch einfach nur Noobs und haben keinen Skill.
Euch wird alles in den Arsch gesteckt für nichts.
Ich warte auf den Zeitpunkt das man bei Blizz Epics für reale Euros kaufen kann.
Dann könnt ihr von eurem hart verdienten Geld und eurer 40h Arbeit alles kaufen was ihr wollt.
Und kommt nicht immer mit der Begründung,ihr zahlt das gleiche wie die Pro gamer.
Dann macht es doch einfach nicht,wenn ihr keine Zeit zum spielen habt dann spart die 13 €.
Ihr habt meiner Meinung  nach doch garnicht das Recht Lila zu tragen.
Wenn ihr die ganze Woche arbeiten geht,dann wollt ihr doch auch am Monatsende mehr Geld haben als 
ein arbeitsloser,ODER??
und genau so ist es bei WoW, wer viel zeit reinsteckt möchte auch besseres Equip haben als einer
der nur mal 2h in der Woche im Spiel ist.
Denkt drüber nach!


----------



## Calathiel (11. März 2008)

sandru ... : schnauze


----------



## wernigeroeder (11. März 2008)

Das Hauptproblem dieses Spiels ist ja offenbar das es wenigen Leuten nur dann Spass bereitet wenn sie sich von der Menge abheben koennen, das funktioniert leider nur ueber investierte Zeit, allerdings wollen viele Leute mit wenig Zeit aber auch die selben Dinge haben und sehen  wie die Highendgamer-  Problem: nur Zeit investieren statt Grips oder anderweiliges Koennen- dieser wiederspruch laesst sich nunmal nicht aufloesen bei derartig vielen Spielern die das Game als Chat mit nem Game drumrum sehen. Genau diese braucht Blizzard aber um Geld zu verdienen. Bleibt letzlich nur mehrere ebenen in dieses Spiel einzubauen, wie genau das gehen koennte...?


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> ich persönlich hasse auch die Casuals,sind doch einfach nur Noobs und haben keinen Skill.
> Euch wird alles in den Arsch gesteckt für nichts.
> Ich warte auf den Zeitpunkt das man bei Blizz Epics für reale Euros kaufen kann.
> Dann könnt ihr von eurem hart verdienten Geld und eurer 40h Arbeit alles kaufen was ihr wollt.
> ...


Muhahaha, sehr geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bitte komm jetzt nicht an und erzähl mir, daß das _nicht_ ironisch gemeint war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (11. März 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> ich persönlich hasse auch die Casuals,sind doch einfach nur Noobs und haben keinen Skill.
> Euch wird alles in den Arsch gesteckt für nichts.
> Ich warte auf den Zeitpunkt das man bei Blizz Epics für reale Euros kaufen kann.
> Dann könnt ihr von eurem hart verdienten Geld und eurer 40h Arbeit alles kaufen was ihr wollt.
> ...


Im Gegensatz zu dir dürften die meisten hier in der Lage sein darüber nachzudenken. Solche "Pro Gamer" wie du sind es die das "Spiel" langsam lächerlich machen.
Grüsse


----------



## wernigeroeder (11. März 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> ich persönlich hasse auch die Casuals,sind doch einfach nur Noobs und haben keinen Skill.
> Euch wird alles in den Arsch gesteckt für nichts.
> Ich warte auf den Zeitpunkt das man bei Blizz Epics für reale Euros kaufen kann.
> Dann könnt ihr von eurem hart verdienten Geld und eurer 40h Arbeit alles kaufen was ihr wollt.
> ...



Junge das ist ein Geschaeft, das geht den machern nicht ums Spiel, begreif das endlich. Und Wer fuer den Veranstalter als Kunde interessanter ist bestimmt letztendlich die regeln.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Hardcore hats vor LANGER zeit schon alles ..

Die warten nur auf Neues..
Casual holt durch sowas neue Items und man kann auch neue Leute für die Gilde suchen. Einer hört auf wegen kind oder kp und ihr könnt suchen. So gibt es chansen das es leute gibt die in etwa das eq haben und noch kurz (ohne pre) durch inni gezogen werden können

Was erwartet ihr?
PRoraider (die die einfach zeit haben .. skill ist seit bc nimmer so wichtig .. ich sag nur aq40) t99?
casual t1?

ihr zahlt alle gleich viel


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> ich persönlich hasse auch die Casuals,sind doch einfach nur Noobs und haben keinen Skill.
> Euch wird alles in den Arsch gesteckt für nichts.
> Ich warte auf den Zeitpunkt das man bei Blizz Epics für reale Euros kaufen kann.
> Dann könnt ihr von eurem hart verdienten Geld und eurer 40h Arbeit alles kaufen was ihr wollt.
> ...



ich hasse full quotes, aber hier muss das sein

^ das ist der grund warum Blizzard casuals momentan ernster nimmt als Pros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

@ Technocrat
Hm, wie definierst du Casuals und Hardcoregamer?
Raider und Nicht-Raider? Sollen wirklich alle Raidspieler aus dem Spiel verschwinden? Damit wäre ein großer Teil des Spiels tot, denn auf Level 70 lebt das Spiel auch von den Raidern. Nicht nur in den Raid-Inis, auch in BGs, Arena und 5er Inis würden dann viel fehlen.
Oder muß man schon an einem bestimmten Punkt im Raidcontent sein, um ein HC-Spieler zu sein, der deiner Meinung nach ja scheinbar spielesüchtig sein müßte, weil er sonst wohl nie dahin gekommen wäre?
Und wärst du wirklich glücklicher mit dem Spiel, wenn dir dann Handelspartner in den Städten, Teammitglieder und Gegner im BG und Gruppenmitglieder für Inis fehlen würden?
Womit stören dich Raidspieler in BT, wenn du mal die lauten Idioten in den Foren weglässt? Wenn die ihr Ding und du deins machen, hindert dich doch keiner daran, so zu spielen, wie es dir Spaß macht. Diejenigen die stören sind die Schreihälse aber nicht nur bei den Hardcorespielern sondern auch bei den anderen, egal, ob jetzt geschrien wird "wäääh, die kriegen viel zu schnell viel zu gute Items" oder "wäääh, die kriegen schon wieder Content, den ich nie sehen werde, will auch haben" - beide Seiten haben ihre Störenfriede und Nervensägen, die einen wollen nix abgeben, die anderen alles haben und nix dafür tun, aber im Spiel sind beides zum Glück die Minderheit (fallen nur im Forum immer auf, weil die normalen, die nicht schreien, meist nicht oder nicht so viel in den Foren anzutreffen sind)

@ Sandru
Aber sonst ist alles klar, oder?
Wer also weniger Zeit hat, kann nix, ist ein Idiot und darf gefälligst nix von dem Spiel haben, weil er sonst ja den Abstand zu solchen "Pros" wie dir um ein klein wenig verringern könnte, oder wie?


----------



## Gnorgh (11. März 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir dürften die meisten hier in der Lage sein darüber nachzudenken. Solche "Pro Gamer" wie du sind es die das "Spiel" langsam lächerlich machen.
> Grüsse



Das klingt jetzt zwar arrogant, aber es soll auch nicht für alle zutreffen, die gut und "professionell! WoW spielen, aber es gibts Leute, die es im Leben zu sowas von GARNICHTS bringen, dass sie echt ihren digitalen Schw...z überall raushängen lassen müssen, weil sie im wahren Leben einfach nur Versager sind. Eigentlich echt bemitleidenswert, sowas.

Ich meine damit nicht alle und auch nicht viele WoW-Spieler, sondern ganz gezielt solche "ich-hasse-euch-kacknoob-casuals-Vögel"!


----------



## p0nder (11. März 2008)

ich persöhnlich kann verstehen das manche leute sich darüber aufregen 
das nun diese overpowerten items ins spiel kommen, die sich jeder einfach besorgen kann
allerdings denk ich das blizzard das nur machen um die kunden bei sich zu halten, so als zeitüberbrückung zum nächten addon
die waffen oder steine müssten nicht zwingend so stark sein nur wäre eine abstufung gegen entsprechende kosten der abzeichen auch sinnfrei da man sonst einfach ne woche länger farmt, also hat blizz einfach gleich die fetten waffen für jeden ins game gebracht
allerdings finde ich die erwartungen der leute übertrieben ich mein es ist nur nen game und nach dem addon kannste dein t6 eh in die tonne kloppen
und ab da an werden die items wieder normaler ausfallen für die menge


----------



## Artras (11. März 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> ich persönlich hasse auch die Casuals,sind doch einfach nur Noobs und haben keinen Skill.
> Euch wird alles in den Arsch gesteckt für nichts.
> Ich warte auf den Zeitpunkt das man bei Blizz Epics für reale Euros kaufen kann.
> Dann könnt ihr von eurem hart verdienten Geld und eurer 40h Arbeit alles kaufen was ihr wollt.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol made my day

Wenn das ernst gemeint ist solltest du dringend mal über einige wichtige Dinge nachdenken^^ Omg wie arm


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> ich persönlich hasse auch die Casuals,sind doch einfach nur Noobs und haben keinen Skill.
> Euch wird alles in den Arsch gesteckt für nichts.
> Ich warte auf den Zeitpunkt das man bei Blizz Epics für reale Euros kaufen kann.
> Dann könnt ihr von eurem hart verdienten Geld und eurer 40h Arbeit alles kaufen was ihr wollt.
> ...



Go Cry Emo Kid ..

Nur weil du kein Rl hast .. und wer sagt das du skill hast? Die Epix die du mit 111111 Hämmern und pot usen geschaft hast? GZZZZ ..


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Sandru wenn das keine ironie war dann ist Dir nicht mehr zu helfen tut mir Leid.

ma an alle Flamer Pros: Zockt BITTE mal 2-3 Wochen auf casual niveau zeiten. Dann überdenkt Eure Meinungen über das nochmal ok? Nehmt Euch ma Zeit für Freunde, Arbeit, Ausgehen und dergleichen. Danke!


----------



## wernigeroeder (11. März 2008)

wernigeroeder schrieb:


> Junge das ist ein Geschaeft, das geht den machern nicht ums Spiel, begreif das endlich. Und Wer fuer den Veranstalter als Kunde interessanter ist bestimmt letztendlich die regeln.


 

ach und nochwas, ein Grossteil am Zerstoerens des Geistes dieses Spiels (welcher zweifellos im Arsch ist) geht auf das Konto der ueberzogen, verbissenen Regeln von Gilden die sich nur noch auf den content konzentrieren und nicht mehr auf die Menschen.


----------



## HeinzII (11. März 2008)

ja da muß ich mich direkt mal wiederholen

Der Raider sagt : Ich hasse euch PvP´ler - ihr bekommt so einfach Items und ich muß ja so leiden
und ich hasse euch Ruf Farmer ... ieh wie einfach bekommt man denn diese Items und ach wie muß ich dafür leiden ... und ich hasse diese Questitmes ... die bekomm tja jeder und ich möchte doch der geile Roxxor sein, der einfach viel geiler ist als ihr alle .. und ich muß ja sooo leiden .. und wie unglaublich einfach ihr es doch alle habt und wie unglaublich ich leiden muß

der Arenazocker sagt : Oh wie schwer es doch ist in Raidgruppen zu kommen und wie gemein, daß ihr denkt eure AP, Spelldmg etc. wären viel besser als meine ... ich fühle mich unterdrückt und diskreminiert .. ich würd ja gern mehr inis machen, aber da hat man es leichter in Teheran eine Kirche zu bauen.

Der Casual sagt : ich nehme einfach alles mit, was ich mitmachen kann und freu mich ... ich bin der, vor dem ihr posen könnt ( wichtigster Teil der Community ) .... und wenn ich genug Ruf habe ....



Erinnert mich immer ein bisschen an den Bürgerkrieg in Afrika ^^


wenn eine komplette Gilde also aufhört zu spielen, nur weil sie jetzt nicht mehr so geil posen können, ... hat die Community einen deutlichen Schritt nach VORNE gemacht !! Richtig so ... wenn noch mehr von den Posern aufhören wird es vllt. ja wieder eine angenehme Atmosphäre und es gibt viel weniger Geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein Aufruf : hört auf ihr Poser ! ... geht alle weg .. das fällt positiv auf


----------



## Bobtronic2 (11. März 2008)

Jaja dieses Ganze Equip müll hat das ganze spiel kapputgemacht(Imba Kiddis,Du hast kein t6 also kommst net in gilde,Ne du hast ein blaues teil kommst net mit in inni usw.) 

Ich hatte selber durch arbeit kaum zeit zudaddeln aber als der ganze Equip Hype anfing konnte kein mensch der arbeitet und ein privatleben hat nicht mehr im spiel mithalten.Aber dann kam man ja toll an s1 s2 etc aber auch nur mit aufwand dem ein arbeiter und famillien mensch auch 2-3 monate braucht

Jetzt Beschweren sich leute das man zueinfach an Equip kommt?? "" wie diese tollen imba wir sinds gilden die haben nur angst das sie keiner mehr beachtet und die sich umsonst den arsch aufreissen für nix?? weil sie sonst minderwertigkeitskomplexe hat omg solangsam ist wow echt nur nöch müll.Und mit dem nächsten addon fängt der gamze scheiss wieder von vorne an.

Warhammer wo bleibst du^^


----------



## Mompster (11. März 2008)

man weiß gar nicht, worüber man zuerst den Kopf schütteln soll...

Über diese lächerliche Gilde Risen, die sich heroisch erhebt und in alle Welt hinaus posaunt, dass WoW auf einmal etwas ist, dass denen kein Spaß mehr macht ? Dass es zu etwas geworden ist, welches ca 10 Millionen Spieler an den Bildschirm fesselt ? 

Ich kann mich totlachen über die selbsternannten HC-Gamer, die uns Casuals hier beleidigen, uns Schmarotzertum vorwerfen und uns keine Epics gönnen...

Ich kann mich aber auch über Casuals totlachen(und dazu gehöre ich ja auch), die sich über die HC-Gamer aufregen. 
Herrje, wir leben in einer Zeit, in der jeder seines eigen Glückes Schmied ist. Wenn jemand nur zu Hause hocken möchte, vorm PC, bei WoW, dann ist es halt so. Sie haben es sich ausgesucht. Auch WoW ist RL, nämlich genau dann, wenn ich mich bewusst entscheide mehr Zeit mit einem Spiel als mit meinem Freundeskreis oder meiner Familie zu verbingen. 

Aus dem eigenen Standpunkt ist der genau entgegengesetzte (HC<>Casual) nicht zu verstehen, aber ist es wirklich so schwer ?

Haben wir alle unterm Strich nicht einfach Spaß an WoW? Sei es nun eine halbe Stunde am Tag, 8 oder 16 Stunden ?

Wer gibt uns das Recht, einer Fraktion etwas vorzuwerfen, wenn jeder für sich entscheiden kann und soll, wie und was er spielt ?

Das einzige was mich aufregt, sind Leute, die im RL "lol" und "gz" sagen...aber das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ma an alle Flamer Pros: Zockt BITTE mal 2-3 Wochen auf casual niveau zeiten. Dann überdenkt Eure Meinungen über das nochmal ok? Nehmt Euch ma Zeit für Freunde, Arbeit, Ausgehen und dergleichen. Danke!


Was sind "Casual Niveau Zeiten"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sind wir nämlich wieder bei der Frage, das definiert werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Sandru wenn das keine ironie war dann ist Dir nicht mehr zu helfen tut mir Leid.
> 
> ma an alle Flamer Pros: Zockt BITTE mal 2-3 Wochen auf casual niveau zeiten. Dann überdenkt Eure Meinungen über das nochmal ok? Nehmt Euch ma Zeit für Freunde, Arbeit, Ausgehen und dergleichen. Danke!



Was sind Freunde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sowas wie die Friendlist oder die Gildenliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Achtung ironie ..)
Ahja RL = da wo pizza junge herkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleib dabei .. Viele "pros" die im pve sind haben oft nur zuviel zeit. Atm ist PvP das mit dem meisten skill ..


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Jaja dieses Ganze Equip müll hat das ganze spiel kapputgemacht(Imba Kiddis,Du hast kein t6 also kommst net in gilde,Ne du hast ein blaues teil kommst net mit in inni usw.)
> 
> Ich hatte selber durch arbeit kaum zeit zudaddeln aber als der ganze Equip Hype anfing konnte kein mensch der arbeitet und ein privatleben hat nicht mehr im spiel mithalten.Aber dann kam man ja toll an s1 s2 etc aber auch nur mit aufwand dem ein arbeiter und famillien mensch auch 2-3 monate braucht
> 
> ...



Du hast was vergessen: In ein paar Jahren endet Warhammer genau gleich!


----------



## Awake7 (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein Thread in dem sich jemand beschwert, wie leicht es die Casuals haben.
> Und wieder meine 2 Standardantworten zu dem Thema
> 
> 1. Wer in WoW den Raidcontent *ARBEITET* macht etwas bei dem Spiel falsch, denn ein Spiel soll Spass machen und keine Arbeit sein
> ...



Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 1. Wär es besser wenn die Raids piss einfach wären und mann mit ner rnd gruppe in 1 stunde dadurch wer?

Grade das ist der Hauptspass am Spiele "Schwierige Boss encounter zu knacken und da muss man halt dran arbeiten den wenn es piss einfach wer würds auch keinen fun machen logisch oder?

2. Nein denk ich nicht wenn man Besondere Sachen hat bsp. t6 oder sonstiges  und mann dafür 2-3 Monate hart geraidet hat kann mann auch darauf Stolz sein ist klar das man dass als Casual Spieler nicht versteht den ihr werdet sowas auch nie machen können weil ihr halt casual Spieler seit und halt nicht soviel Zeit habt.

Ob Casual Spieler aus dem Spiel sollen nein  !!!

Aber Blizzard soll sich mal ne Vernüftige Alternative einfallen lassen.


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Was sind "Casual Niveau Zeiten"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damit meine ich 1,5h - 2,5h tag. oder 5-8h die Woche. Nich jeder casual is gleich ;o)

Aber siehs ma so:
Montag - Freitag (bezug auf mich)
5uhr raus
7:45-17Uhr Arbeit
19Uhr daheim
Essen, was für Schule etc tun
vll noch 1-2h playing. Weekend? Ausgehn, Kino, Freunde treffen, shoppen gehn weiss der Geier was. Da bin auch nich viel on.

Das mein ich damit.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Der Pc ist nur so gut wie der depp dahinter ..

Wow ist nur so gut wie seine spieler .. und die sind leider zu 80% neider .. BOA DER HAT LEGENDARY !! shit gimp ololo dreckslucker

oder die WTF ich musste kara wypen und der bekommt nun s1 4 free ZOMFG ! gimp ey

Geht mal ins blizz forum da isses noch schlimmer denn da sind die "pros die sowiso besser sind als alles andere^^"


----------



## Deasaster (11. März 2008)

> ich persönlich hasse auch die Casuals,sind doch einfach nur Noobs und haben keinen Skill.
> Euch wird alles in den Arsch gesteckt für nichts.
> Ich warte auf den Zeitpunkt das man bei Blizz Epics für reale Euros kaufen kann.
> Dann könnt ihr von eurem hart verdienten Geld und eurer 40h Arbeit alles kaufen was ihr wollt.
> ...



Es sind meist Leute wie du die dafür sorgen, dass Gelegenheitsgamer kein vernünftiges Equipment zusammen bekommen. Ihr seid einfach zu perfekt, darum verlasst ihr die Gruppen auch immer schimpfend und heulend wenn es mal nen wipe gibt. Und immer auf die "Normalos" rumhacken, aber wenn es die nicht geben würde, würd es auch kein WoW geben.


----------



## Wizzbeast (11. März 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> Und kommt nicht immer mit der Begründung,ihr zahlt das gleiche wie die Pro gamer.
> Dann macht es doch einfach nicht,wenn ihr keine Zeit zum spielen habt dann spart die 13 €.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau, ich stell mir das grade vor:

Dienstag  11 März 2008: 9.500.000 World of Warcraft Spieler kündigen Ihre Accounts auf. 
Mittwoch 12.03.08: Blizzard stellt alle Arbeiten am Patch 2.4 ein, es wird ohne weiteres Bugfixen veröffentlicht
Donnerstag 13.03.08: Blizzard gibt die Einstellung der Arbeiten an WotLk bekannt und entlässt 90% seiner Programmierer

Freitag 14.03.08: Blizzard kündigt an das wegen fehlender Finanzmittel keine weiteren Spiele mehr entwickelt werden können und am Ende des Monats alle WoW Server runtergefahren werden.


ZIEL ERREICHT: Niemand kann sich mehr über Ungleichbehandlung bei WOW beschweren


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> zu 1. Wär es besser wenn die Raids piss einfach wären und mann mit ner rnd gruppe in 1 stunde dadurch wer?


Könnte sein, daß Du den Kern der Aussage nicht verstanden hast.
Imho war die geistige Einstellung der Spieler gemeint. Wer Raiden als "Arbeit" betrachtet anstatt als spassigen Zeitvertreib, der geht vielleicht mit der falschen Einstellung an die Sache dran.
Aber das sind dann genau diejenigen, die
a) rumheulen über die gemeinen Casuals und 
b) rumjammern über den Itemverfall beim nächsten Addon.


----------



## Awake7 (11. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Könnte sein, daß Du den Kern der Aussage nicht verstanden hast.
> Imho war die geistige Einstellung der Spieler gemeint. Wer Raiden als "Arbeit" betrachtet anstatt als spassigen Zeitvertreib, der geht vielleicht mit der falschen Einstellung an die Sache dran.
> Aber das sind dann genau diejenigen, die
> a) rumheulen über die gemeinen Casuals und
> b) rumjammern über den Itemverfall beim nächsten Addon.



Sorry aber hat jemand die Doppel 0 gewählt?


----------



## theriggiboy (11. März 2008)

keine angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ab wotlk wird es wieder so sein wie bc
da gibst bestimmt wieder sowas ähnliches( vom schwierigkeitsgrad wie bt)
und da wart ma wieder ewig auf das neue addon wenn ein neues kommt
und dann stehn uns wieder super geile items zur verfügung und dann fängst wieder von neu usw usw usw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wernigeroeder (11. März 2008)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



viele coder frei die ein vernuenftiges PVE fuer Warhammer Online schreiben koennten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2008)

raiden ist aber arbeit, die spass macht. Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist, Sicherlich T4 Raids sind Soass, T5 die ersten 2-4 Bosse auch. Aber spätestens ab da muss man sich kümemrn und auch dafür arbeiten weiter zu kommen. das heißt aber nicht, das der spass zu kurz kommt.

Sicherlich nach den firtskills wirds abfarmen udn der Spass tritt wieder in den Vordergrund, aber bis dahin ist es meist auch etwas arbeit.


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich raide selber
und nen boss neu zu versuchen betrachte ich trotzdem nicht als ARBEIT!
wenn es mir keinen spass mehr macht lasse ich es (gerade erst beim VR geschehen)
wer WOW *arbeitet* und nicht spielt hat imho wirklich ein problem



Awake7 schrieb:


> 2. Nein denk ich nicht wenn man Besondere Sachen hat bsp. t6 oder sonstiges  und mann dafür 2-3 Monate hart geraidet hat kann mann auch darauf Stolz sein ist klar das man dass als Casual Spieler nicht versteht den ihr werdet sowas auch nie machen können weil ihr halt casual Spieler seit und halt nicht soviel Zeit habt.
> 
> Ob Casual Spieler aus dem Spiel sollen nein  !!!
> 
> Aber Blizzard soll sich mal ne Vernüftige Alternative einfallen lassen.




richtig ich hab nicht so viel zeit
aber wenn ihr auch ohne casuals die euch bewundern stolz seid auf eure leistung, warum stoert es euch, wenn casuals auch gutes equipp kriegen ohne das erreicht zu haben
denen fehlt dann immer noch der grund fuer den stolz


edit: danke dalmus : so war es gemeint

und zu


Awake7 schrieb:


> Sorry aber hat jemand die Doppel 0 gewählt?



wem die Argumente ausgehen, der wird beleidigend!


----------



## Thoralfus (11. März 2008)

Das einzige was was hc raider vom Mittelfeld unterscheidet ist, das sie länger mit ihren achso tollen Items in OGg rumstehen können.  Das ist  einer der wenigen  Vorteile den du als HC Raider hast und das du bis 80 abhängig von der Klasse kaum Equip durch Quests etc brauchst.

Aber jeden sollte klar sein des wenn er sein Virtuelles und vielleicht au reales Selbst nur von der Farbe bzw Güte der Items abhängig macht, daß die Macht und das Ansehen dieser Items immer weiter abnehmen je mehr Content kommt.  Besonders vor Addons kommt des wieder hoch da denn natürlich aus verständlichen Gründen der Anbieter natürlich versucht die die im Mittelfeld liegen wieder halbwegs  anzugleichen damit alle die relativ gleichen Bedingungen zum leveln haben bzw überhaupt leveln und sich des Addon kaufen, denn das kaufen des Addons von mehr als 10%  der jetzigen wow Spieler ist das Ziel von Blizzard. 

Von daher läßt sich schließen des dies immer ein kurzfristiger Ruhm ist als erster MH BT etc geraidet zu haben


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Sorry aber hat jemand die Doppel 0 gewählt?


Sorry, aber ich glaube den Satz mußt Du mir erklären.
Von mir aus auch jemand anderes - falls ihn jemand anderes verstanden hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shockatc (11. März 2008)

Also ich finde das Casuals überhaupt nicht bevorzugt werden. 

beispiel die PvP spieler:

Ein begeisterter PvPler der sich brav seine Arena 3 teile zusammen prügelt muss auch ordentlich was an arbeit investieren bis er mal das set voll hat. und damit nich genug. 
Allein die PvP-non-set-epix wie zb Stiefel, Gürtel usw sind auch unglaublich aufwändig zu erhalten. die teile kosten so im durchschnitt 14 000 Ehre (das eine teil mehr, das andere weniger aber alle zusammen kosten 78094Ehre). Wenn man das jetz mal auf ne ungefähre durchnittspunktzahl pro tag von sagen wir 2-3000 Ehre (Bonus BGs und Extrem PvPler mal ausgeschlossen) dann muss der durchnitts PvPler um sein Set voll zu kriegen 31 Tage "arbeiten" ... ein Monat..  dann hat er sein PvP set voll und is stolz wie oscar. ne passende waffe hat er dann aber noch nich, aber genauso lange gebraucht wie der PvEler (geschätzt).

da der PvPler aber nich Arena kämpfe und BGs gleichzeitig laufen kann brauch er sogar noch länger.

also ich finde nicht das "casuals" bevorzugt werden... jeder muss für seinen Lohn arbeiten. Und sei es nur Heroic Inis die Marken abstauben...

das ist meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Awake7 (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ich raide selber
> und nen boss neu zu versuchen betrachte ich trotzdem nicht als ARBEIT!
> wenn es mir keinen spass mehr macht lasse ich es (gerade erst beim VR geschehen)
> wer WOW *arbeitet* und nicht spielt hat imho wirklich ein problem
> ...



Das Problem ist einfach asu meiner sich die Leute die ernhaft und lange Pve betreiben haben keinen wirklichen Grund mehr dazu da mann sich bsp mit 2.4 t6 wertiges equip einfach kaufen kann. Wozu raidet mann dan sicherlich ist goil mal Illidan gekillt zu haben etc. aber mann raidet auch um sehr gutes equip zu bekommen das dauert halt alles seine Zeit. Nur mittlerweile brauch mann nur kara marken Farmen und zack wieder ein t6 wertiges teil das ist einfach unfair gegenüber denen die Wochen oder Sogar Monate damit verbracht haben zu raiden um so ein Teil zu bekommen.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (11. März 2008)

> Denkt mal bitte ganz ehrlich und mit ein bischen Selbstkritik drüber nach, ob euer Problem nicht in Wirklichkeit nur das ist, dass ihr dadurch nicht mehr ganz so Elite seid wie ihr es gerne hättet.



Da ist was wahres dran.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema:

Also meiner Meinung nach finde ich es ok wenn sich Casuals mit Epics zudecken dürfen solange der Raider damit belohnt wird die Storry von WoW genießen/spielen zu können.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Muradin2 (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein Thread in dem sich jemand beschwert, wie leicht es die Casuals haben.
> Und wieder meine 2 Standardantworten zu dem Thema
> 
> 1. Wer in WoW den Raidcontent *ARBEITET* macht etwas bei dem Spiel falsch, denn ein Spiel soll Spass machen und keine Arbeit sein
> ...




Irgendwie bin ich geneigt, dir recht zu geben^^


----------



## prontopronto (11. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Könnte sein, daß Du den Kern der Aussage nicht verstanden hast.
> Imho war die geistige Einstellung der Spieler gemeint. Wer Raiden als "Arbeit" betrachtet anstatt als spassigen Zeitvertreib, der geht vielleicht mit der falschen Einstellung an die Sache dran.
> Aber das sind dann genau diejenigen, die
> a) rumheulen über die gemeinen Casuals und
> ...



Habs mal erweitert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (11. März 2008)

du hast gefragt "Oder was erarbeitet man sich überhaupt durchs Raiden?" ich nenn dir die antwort >>"Spaß"<<


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach asu meiner sich die Leute die ernhaft und lange Pve betreiben haben keinen wirklichen Grund mehr dazu da mann sich bsp mit 2.4 t6 wertiges equip einfach kaufen kann. Wozu raidet mann dan sicherlich ist goil mal Illidan gekillt zu haben etc. aber mann raidet auch um sehr gutes equip zu bekommen das dauert halt alles seine Zeit. Nur mittlerweile brauch mann nur kara marken Farmen und zack wieder ein t6 wertiges teil das ist einfach *unfair* gegenüber denen die Wochen oder Sogar Monate damit verbracht haben zu raiden um so ein Teil zu bekommen.



warum ist das unfair?
verlierst du deine Items?
verlierst du das gefuehl etwas geschafft zu haben, was wir casusals NIEMALS!!!! schaffen werden?
verdraengen dich die Casuals aus irgendeiner highscore-liste?

naja what ever
behaltet eure ansichten, aber bedenkt, dass die casuals genauso viel geld zahlen wie ihr
wenn ihr elitaeren kram haben wollt, will ich weniger fuer mein abo zahlen als pros


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach asu meiner sich die Leute die ernhaft und lange Pve betreiben haben keinen wirklichen Grund mehr dazu da mann sich bsp mit 2.4 t6 wertiges equip einfach kaufen kann. Wozu raidet mann dan sicherlich ist goil mal Illidan gekillt zu haben etc. aber mann raidet auch um sehr gutes equip zu bekommen das dauert halt alles seine Zeit. Nur mittlerweile brauch mann nur kara marken Farmen und zack wieder ein t6 wertiges teil das ist einfach unfair gegenüber denen die Wochen oder Sogar Monate damit verbracht haben zu raiden um so ein Teil zu bekommen.


Zum einen: Die Waffe wird 150 Marken kosten. Um die zu farmen muß man ebenfalls sehr viel Zeit investieren.
Und das ist dann nur ein einziges Item.

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht die Argumentation, warum das ganze unfair ist.
Ich hab einen schönen weißen Tiger (als Gnom) und zusätzlich den lila-Laune-Tiger aus Winterspring.
Jammere ich rum, weil ein paar Leecher innerhalb kürzester Zeit ebenfalls einen Tiger bekommen können als Gnom?
Nö. Und warum? Man sieht den Unterschied.

Die Items sind doch gar nicht miteinander zu vergleichen was den "Poser-Level" angeht.
Und wenn ich die Diskussion richtig verstanden geht es doch darum.
Oder täusche ich mich da?
Geht's gar nicht darum wer den größten ePeen hat?


----------



## NarYethz (11. März 2008)

Ich konnte leider nicht alle beiträge lesen, da ich grad nur kurze mittagspause hab, aber trotzdem möcht ich meine meinung kund tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand es schöner zu non-bc zeiten, denn 40er inis raiden konnte jeder, der es wollte und ein bisschen equip hatte. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man die damaligen 40er Inis auch mit 25-30Spielern gehen, nur dann wäre es sehr anspruchsvoll, so wie jetzt für viele gilden fds und ssc. Die 40er Inis waren sehr lässig zu spielen, da es keiner gemerkt hat, wenn man mal 10min afk war, stell sich das mal heute einer vor, ein gruppen healer geht mitten im kampf 10min afk, der raid wäre höchstwahrscheinlich einem wipe nahe.. Was sich hauptsächlich geändert hat, so erkenne ich es zumindest auf norgannon, dass jede gilde allein die inis rocken möchte. früher kamen da halt aus 3-4gilden die 40mann zusammen und dann wurde 4stunden mobs gekloppt. Ich fand es auch schöner, dass sich PVP und PVE sets deutlich unterschieden haben und nicht nur in der Farbe.. Man konnte zeigen, he seht her, ich bin ein erfahrener pvp oder pve spieler, ich hab t2 voll. Und das -so find ich- ging ein bisschen verloren mit BC. klar is es doof, wenn pveler nich ins pvp einsteigen können, aber das hat sich blizz kaput gemacht, indem es die abhärtung erfunden hat.. Man konnte als PvPler mit gutem equip auch locker mitraiden und vllt sein equip durch pve  items noch etwas aufrüsten, siehe AQ-Sets, die meiner meinung nach sehr PVP-lastig ausgelegt waren/sind. Ich finde mitlerweile eher, dass jetzt nur noch dauerspieler auf ihre kosten kommen, als casualgamer (so geht es mir zumindest seit 1-2monaten) kann man nur PvP machen und wenn man glück hat kara oder gar ZA gehen.. PvP macht -zumindest im Serverpool Hinterhalt- auf dauer keinen spaß, da man auf andere leute angewiesen ist, die -man merkt es vor allem in AV- teilweise keine ahnung vom BG haben.. Ich möchte nicht noch mehr ausschweifen, aber ich glaub ich hab alles gesagt, was ich sagen wollte..
MFG euer Learic


----------



## Tanknix (11. März 2008)

Soll es von mir aus T6 wertiges Equip für Hero Marken geben, was solls, im Raid trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und man sieht dann wer was drauf hat und was nicht.

Equip ist ein mittel zum Zweck, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Skill ist dazu da, um das Maximum aus einem Char rauszuholen und wer kein Skill hat, kommt so oder so nicht weit, egal wieviel Lila derjenige an hat.


----------



## Awake7 (11. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Zum einen: Die Waffe wird 150 Marken kosten. Um die zu farmen muß man ebenfalls sehr viel Zeit investieren.
> Und das ist dann nur ein einziges Item.
> 
> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht die Argumentation, warum das ganze unfair ist.
> ...




150 marken also 5 mal Karazhan = 15 Stunden

Vergleichhbare Waffe Sturm des Chaos endboss hyal = sicherlich mehr als 15 Stunden.

Die Items haben "fast" die selben Werte nur das mann halt für die Hero Item nur einen mimimalen Zeitaufwand brauch und sie "fast" die selben Werte haben.
Warum überhaupt soll mann dann noch mehrmals raiden gehen wenn man bsp bt clear hat holt mann sich sein equip von Heromarken hat sein equip in 2 Wochen zu sammen un dann Ende?
Das verkürtz den Content ja noch mehr wenn mann nicht mal mehr da items abfarmen muss/kann.


----------



## Xairon (11. März 2008)

Ich bin auch Gelegenheitsspieler oder Casual Gamer, what ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin froh, dass Blizz mir WIRKLICH gute Items mit 2.4 zur Verfügung stellt. Denn wie auch schon Poster vor mir geschrieben haben, bin auch ich erst seit kurzem wieder ein Mitglied der WOW Community. Da ich bis WOTLK, BT niemals von innen sehen werde (und falls doch, dann ganz sicher nicht Illidan) und somit nicht das nötige Eq. haben werde in solchen Schlachtzügen zu bestehen, war dies das Beste, was mir passieren konnte und ich bin froh darüber. Klar verstehe ich die PRO HC ROXOR die nun neidisch darauf sind, soooo viel Zeit in das Spiel gesetzt haben und nun??!!Kommen einfach die Leute die weniger Aufwand betrieben haben, genau an das gleiche wie ich...Tja, life is hard =) Und wems ned passt, auf den weinenden Orc in der Acc-Übersicht drücken und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is halt wie in einer Demokratie, die Mehrheit bestimmt wies laufen soll und da die Mehrheit, Gelegenheitsspieler sind, wird sich Blizz auch nach denen richten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zummindes grössten Teils =)


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> 150 marken also 5 mal Karazhan = 15 Stunden


In 3 Stunden Kara komplett clear haben?
Da redest du aber nicht von Gelegenheitsspielern mit entsprechendem Equip, oder?
Mal abgesehen davon, daß man da auch erstmal genug Zeit am Stück haben muß und auch das Gruppe zusammenstellen eine Zeit dauern kann ...


----------



## Asfalot (11. März 2008)

Habe mich jetzt wirklich durch 10 Seiten gequält und muss am Ende zu dem Fazit kommen das dieser Thread bis auf wenige brauchbare Kommentare nur mimimi, wayne und flame enthält. 

Viel erschreckender als die Tatsache das ich Epic leichter bekomme, finde ich die Tatsache wie wenig Sozialkompetenz einige Schreiber an den Tag legen wenn Sie sich hinter der Anonymität des Netzes verbergen können.

Zum Thema kann ich nicht mehr sehr viel mehr sagen als ich es schon vor einiger Zeit gebloggt habe, und das wurde hier im Thread auch schon x-mal erwähnt.


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> *150 marken also 5 mal Karazhan * = 15 Stunden
> 
> Vergleichhbare Waffe Sturm des Chaos endboss hyal = sicherlich mehr als 15 Stunden.
> 
> ...



5 mal kara (Kara hat ne ID, weisst du?) bedeutet 5 wochen!!!!! fue 1 (EIN!) Item
sprich bis man komplett mit marken ueber KAra equipped waere ist dfas uebernaechste addon raus und nix in 2 wochen
oder wieviel heros willst du am tag machen fuer 3 marken pro run ( auch die haben ID)


----------



## Shênya (11. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> In 3 Stunden Kara komplett clear haben?
> Da redest du aber nicht von Gelegenheitsspielern mit entsprechendem Equip, oder?
> Mal abgesehen davon, daß man da auch erstmal genug Zeit am Stück haben muß und auch das Gruppe zusammenstellen eine Zeit dauern kann ...



*zustimm* casuals brauchen 4-5h so ungefähr. Je nachdem wieviel Erfahrung O.o
btw: Kara is nur 1x pro Woche. d.h. 5 wochen für 150 abzeichen!


----------



## Xairon (11. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> In 3 Stunden Kara komplett clear haben?
> Da redest du aber nicht von Gelegenheitsspielern mit entsprechendem Equip, oder?
> Mal abgesehen davon, daß man da auch erstmal genug Zeit am Stück haben muß und auch das Gruppe zusammenstellen eine Zeit dauern kann ...



Wieso versuchst du dem Harcore Roxor überhaupt etwas zu erklären, er weiss sowieso ALLES besser und wenn er es doch einsehen sollte, dass er falsch liegt, dann wird er es einfach ignorieren und weiter seine "dubiose" Meinung vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messenger (11. März 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> du hast gefragt "Oder was erarbeitet man sich überhaupt durchs Raiden?" ich nenn dir die antwort >>"Spaß"<<



Ich kann jetzt nur für mich selbst sprechen, aber ich möchte diesen Beitrag nun auch mal mit meinem Senf würzen.

Ich selbst bin wohl eine Mischung aus Casual/HC, in der studienfreien Zeit spiele ich recht viel, während des Semesters eher wenig. Ich bin Mitglied einer super Gilde. Wir arbeiten zwar noch daran einen Gruul-Raid auf die Beine zu stellen (wir sind alle eher Casual/Wenigspieler ) aber meine Kollegen sind allesamt sehr sympatisch und deswegen liebe ich sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Den Weg, den WoW momentan geht, finde ich im Großen und Ganzen sehr positiv. Gerade die Geschichte mit den Heroic Badges finde ich toll. An Raidcontent kenne ich bisher nur Karazhan und den Anfang von Zul Aman und wenn man monatelang in den Turm geht und Item X will einfach nicht droppen bzw. du weißt, ein Item für deine Schulter droppt hier nicht für dich, kann man sich über die Marken Abhilfe schaffen.

Jedoch haben PvP Items für meinen Geschmack eine zu hohe Auswirkung auch aufs PvE. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass diese beiden Bereiche entweder stärker voneinander abgetrennt werden Itemtechnisch, oder auch für jedermann etwas sind. Damage Dealer haben es über PvP Items relativ einfach, während für (Main-)Tanks und Heiler wichtige Stats fehlen/unterentwickelt sind und die Items aus den PvE Inhalten benötigen.
Ich gebe es zu, ich selbst "erarbeite" mir momentan für meinen Verstärkerschamanen auch eine PvP Ausrüstung, das liegt aber daran, dass Blizzard es wohl nicht für nötig hält dieser Klassenspezifikation eine über PvE Inhalte spezifische Ausrüstung zu spendieren (Ausnahmen gibt es, leider zu wenige).

Ansonsten kann ich diese gegenseitigen Vorwürfe nicht nachvollziehen, die sich Casuals und Hardcores gegenseitig an die Köpfe werfen. Ich selbst bin eher Casual, ich selbst habe vom End-Content noch nicht viel gesehen. Aber es reicht, um für mich (IMHO) den folgenden Schluss zu ziehen:

- Items gehen mir sonstwo hin, solange mein Charakter akzeptiert wird und mit meiner Gilde mitkommen darf. Mir gehts um das Erleben des End-Contents.

- Mir wäre es sogar lieber, wenn diese Verknüpfung von End-Content ans Equip entschlackt werden könnte. 

Warum das ganze? Sollen die Möchtegern-Roxxor von mir aus mit ihren Gegenständen posen, das interessiert mich höchstens Rudimentär. Sicherlich habe ich den Gedanken "Diese Items hättest du auch gerne". Aber ich beneide diesen Spieler eher darum, dass er den End-Content gesehen hat. Es ist für mich viel befriedigender und spaßiger sich mit den Mitspielern gegen einen Boss durchzuringen und ihn irgendwann fallen zu sehen. Das ist viel befriedigender als endlich das letzte Legendary im Inventar zu haben (imho).

Daher plädiere ich eher dafür, statt Epics für alle, mehr Bosse für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch sagen, dass die Abschaffung der Zugangsbeschränkungen zwar einen Schritt in diese Richtung darstellen, allerdings hätten diese meiner Meinung nach ruhig bleiben können. 
Das kann vielleicht nervig für dein ein oder anderen Raid sein, allerdings stellen diese Beschränkungen doch einen schönen Indikator dar, ob man für den Content schon bereit ist, oder ob noch an der Ausrüstung gefeilt werden muss.


Das waren mal meine Gedanken zu diesem Thema, ich hoffe, hier fühlt sich nicht jemand auf den Schlips getreten.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (11. März 2008)

Ich finde raiden sollte man nicht wegen des equips gehen, dass sollte nur der weg sein. Das Ziel sollte es sein alles zu sehen und mitzuerleben.


----------



## Thoralfus (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> 150 marken also 5 mal Karazhan = 15 Stunden
> 
> Vergleichhbare Waffe Sturm des Chaos endboss hyal = sicherlich mehr als 15 Stunden.
> 
> ...




hm in in kara  gibt es pro run 20 marken man braucht für kara als normale gilde 4- 5 h  man will ja nicht hetzen 

das heißt man braucht 40 h  um alleine nur sich die caster 1h bzw haffe zuholen.     des ganze nochmal für die hosen hände köpfe etc  da kommt auch einiges an zeit beim rum. desweitern sind diese 40 h ja auch wie beim raiden auf 8 wochen also 2 monate verteilt. 

du siehst also das es doch ein enormes potential benötigt  um über überhaupt an die gegenstände zukommen, die einigen fällen eher schlecht als recht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awake7 (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> 5 mal kara (Kara hat ne ID, weisst du?) bedeutet 5 wochen!!!!! fue 1 (EIN!) Item
> sprich bis man komplett mit marken ueber KAra equipped waere ist dfas uebernaechste addon raus und nix in 2 wochen
> oder wieviel heros willst du am tag machen fuer 3 marken pro run ( auch die haben ID)



Es gibt mittlerweile sowas wie Tägliche Heroic und normal quests .

bsp. ZH Hero Quest = sind insgesamt 7 marken für eine Inni danach noch schnell Bota rushen sind glaubisch 4 marken sind schon mal 11 marken am Tag. Und Mittlerweile dürfte jeder heromarken in einem 200 Stacks auf der Bank liegen haben gibts ja jetzt schon lang genug.


----------



## Tinytimmy (11. März 2008)

@ grivok: deine art hier zu posten und alle anders meinenden zu beleidigen ist schon fast einzigartig. als ob raiden und dafür zu 'arbeiten' nicht auch spass machen kann. wem das raiden keinen spass macht, der geht eh in den pvp content oder hört auf.
@ topic: ich sehs eigentlich ähnlich bin selber reroller und mittlerweile casual gamer und habe auch gar nicht den anspruch t6 items zu bekommen. trotzdem find ichs gut wenn besondere leistung als raidgilde auch belohnt wird. einen 25er raid zu leiten und zu planen ist halt viel schwieriger als ne 5er gruppe/arena team. belohnung muss ja net in dem megaüberitem bestehen sonden einzigartige styles tuns ja auch. halt ne pappmedaille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir spielen ja auch ein rollenspiel wo für viele eine charakterentwicklung dazugehört. mir total banane was mit dem xtem-twink von jemandem passiert. wenn man alles und zwar sofort haben will muss man halt das game wechseln. 
als deff tank frustet mich an der stelle besonders, dass mein pvp twink trotz geringer spielzeit mittlerweile viel besser equipt ist. deshalb wünsch ich mir endlich ne vernünftige trennung von pvp/pve. soll jeder machen was ihm spass macht, aber dann auch im jeweiligem bereich. früher ham sich die caster noch gefreut als beim kurator was dropte, heute wird selbst bei den rerollern alles entzaubert weil se schon die arena items haben. und ja ich geh kara weils mir spass macht!


----------



## Mokrar (11. März 2008)

@ Tanknix 

/dickes sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

           genauso ists und wer sich darüber beschwert das er angeblich "billiges" pvp eq nicht durch skill ausgleichen bzw übertreffen kann der hat halt keinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Thema : 

Also für mich ist ja an inis mit guten gruppen/gilde der spaß wichtig, wem nicht ?   Klar ist es schön wenn dabei was rausspringt was andere sachen übertrifft aber das ist doch nicht die essenz des ganzen oder seh ich da was falsch? Wer inzen nur macht um mit dem content posen zu können der hat für mich den sinn des raidens nich verstanden !!

Und selbst wenn sich der gelegenheitsspieler (klingt besser als "casual" ^^) auch gutes eq übers pvp farmen besorgen kann, kommt er dann halt nicht in den genuss der high-inis, also wo soll da jetzt genau die ungerechtigkeit liegen?


----------



## Lexort (11. März 2008)

Mal ne Verständnisfrage: Mit 2.4 kommt eine neue Raidini, neues T-Set für die Hardcore Leute, sprich Loot an den kein Causal rankommt.

Auf der anderen Seite gibts für Causals Ausrüstung die derzeit für Hardcoreraider nur verfügbar ist, die sie aber nach 2.4 ehh gegen besseres tauschen und als Causal mit ein wenig Zeit und Anschluß kann man sich mal BT oder Hyal anschauen.

Die einen haben immernoch was zum posen, die anderen haben mehr für ihr Geld.

Wo genau ist jetzt eigentlich das problem?


----------



## Antimon (11. März 2008)

Bitte weiter machen: Ich find das alles nur lustig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SpielerX raidet in Highinstanzen und trägt Tier5 / Tier6.
SpielerY raidet in Instanzen und trägt hero Epics / Tier4.
SpielerZ spielt PVP und trägt Gladi Set.

SpielerX beschwert sich über Blizzard, weil SpielerZ Gladi Set trägt.
SpielerY beschwert sich über Blizzard, weil er gerne SpielerX sein will und alles schwierig ist.
SpielerZ beschwert sich über Blizzard, weil das Spiel sehr PvE balanced ist.

Blizzard baut ne neue Raidinstanz für SpielerX und ihn zufrieden zu stellen.
Blizzard vereinfach die Raidinstanzen und schafft ein paar Zugangsquests ab um SpielerX glücklich zu machen.
Blizzard balanced die Klassen ein wenig um SpielerZ glücklich zu machen.

SpielerX verbessert sein Equip in der neuen Insatz und mutiert zum ÜberSpielerX.
SpielerY besucht neue Raidinstanzen und mutiert zum SpielerX.
SpielerZ lvlt nen neuen Char hoch, weil der nach seiner Meinung besser balanced ist.

Und schon wieder geht das gemecker von vorne los. 
Ich kann darüber nur noch lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (11. März 2008)

Konradio schrieb:


> Öhm was du das sagst hat doch schon viel an Realitätsverlust...
> NEID in einem COMPUTERSPIEL geht ja mal garnicht!



is doch ganz normal...find ich, wenn ich mir nen twink mach der nich  ganz einfach zu leveln is, priester z.b. der is jlvl 10 und läuft in sw rum, da bin ich zum teil irgendwie neidisch wenn ich einen levl 55 priest seh weil schon viel höher is als meiner, oder wenn man einen kennt mit dem man seit lvl 30 gequestet hat, und der hat irgendwann t6 und du selbst....s1? dann wird man ja auch zum teil neidisch wenn man sieht was der andere erreicht hat, und man selbst


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile sowas wie Tägliche Heroic und normal quests .
> 
> bsp. ZH Hero Quest = sind insgesamt 7 marken für eine Inni danach noch schnell Bota rushen sind glaubisch 4 marken sind schon mal 11 marken am Tag. Und Mittlerweile dürfte jeder heromarken in einem 200 Stacks auf der Bank liegen haben gibts ja jetzt schon lang genug.



casuals haben keine 200 marken, da die schon immer ihr equipp mit marken-items erweitert haben
und wenn wir als casuals keine zeit haben zu raiden haben wir bestimmt nicht die zeit jeden tag 15 heros zu machen...
also ein wenig nachdenken bevor man sowas schreibt
du sagtest in 2 wochen full t6
rechne mir das mal bitte vor, wie du da voll T6 erreichen willst... waeren ungefaehr 1500 marken (minimum)


edit:


Tinytimmy schrieb:


> @ grivok: deine art hier zu posten und alle anders meinenden zu beleidigen ist schon fast einzigartig. als ob raiden und dafür zu 'arbeiten' nicht auch spass machen kann. wem das raiden keinen spass macht, der geht eh in den pvp content oder hört auf.



wo beleidige ich? ich benutze keine worte wie drecks casuals oder dumme casuals
und ich werfe auch niemandem vor er waere arbeitslos
ganz im gegeteikl, wenn du genau liest, siehst du, dass ich dasrum bitte das ohne beleidigen ueber die buehne zu bringen
was du als beleidigung empfindest nennt man ARGUMENTATION


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

7Olorin7 schrieb:


> Ich finde raiden sollte man nicht wegen des equips gehen, dass sollte nur der weg sein. Das Ziel sollte es sein alles zu sehen und mitzuerleben.




Buuhh Ketzer, steinigt ihn, wie kannst du denn auf sowas kommen buhhh, 
du bist ja übel drauf  Alter, willste einfach wegen dem Spass und der Atmosphäre raiden gehn, lol

ITEMS alter ITEMS sind angesagt und zwar schneller und mehr als die anderen zum angeben Alter.
echt eh wenn jeder sone Einstellung hätte wie du ojeojeoje......

*zwinkert 7Olorin7 zu*


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

sorry doppelpost.


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

> Buuhh Ketzer, steinigt ihn, wie kannst du denn auf sowas kommen buhhh,
> du bist ja übel drauf Alter, willste einfach wegen dem Spass und der Atmosphäre raiden gehn, lol
> 
> ITEMS alter ITEMS sind angesagt und zwar schneller und mehr als die anderen zum angeben Alter.
> ...



Oh man wo kommst du denn her.. biste mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden oder war? Hast auch gar nichts kapiert...


ACHTUNG IRONIE.. wollte auch mal flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee ich kann die ganze Aufregung echt net verstehen. Vielleicht brauchen wir hier ein paar Psychologen oder so.


----------



## MadSquare (11. März 2008)

Ich finde, die raider, PvPler und Casuals sollten ale die selbe chance bekommen. 
d.h. die PvPler brauchen völlig andere stats (noch anders als jetzt schon) so dass sie schnell und mit fun an ihre epics rankommen, aber damit das raidin nicht umgehen.
Die Raider bekommen wieder ihre 40-man-raids wo auch hammer equipment rausspringt, auch mit super-sstyle und alles und wo (ernsthaft) jm der normal (sagen wir weniger als 3-4 std. täglich) niemals rankommen wird.
Die Casuals bekommen 5-10 mann instanzen die auch equip bekommen, auch hammer stats und auch super style, aber nen ganz anderen als PvPler und Raider. Dieses equip ist vom level her genauso hochwertig wie das der raider, allerdings nur für 5-10 instanzen nützlich.

Also ein System, wo jeder seinen Weg aussuchen kann (schneller PvP-fun, 6std-täglich-hardcore-raiden und hin-und-wieder-1stunden-5-10-mann-instanzen)

Man trennt die Spieler also von einander, jeder kann in seinem bereich ganz hoch aufsteigen, hat aber mit den anderen nicht viel zu tun. So sind die Raider glücklich, weil sie super-schwer-erarbeitetes equip bekommen was sonst fast keiner hat, die PvPler sind sowieso glücklich und die Casuals sind auch glücklich weil sie auch ihren Content bekommen.
Klar, die Casuals und Raider bekommen dadurch nicht dasselbe zu sehen, aber will ein top arena spieler illidan legen oder gegen andere spieler spielen?

gruß, Square.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Oh man wo kommst du denn her.. biste mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden oder war? Hast auch gar nichts kapiert...
> ACHTUNG IRONIE.. wollte auch mal flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



böser Lokibu, jetzt werd ich dich hier ma auf die Ignore Liste setzen...wo war die hier bloss...*such*..
Mist find ich nicht.....na gut dann verzeih ich dir eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (11. März 2008)

also - muss da kurz was sagen:

hat einer mal geschaut, wieviele marken man für ein teil auf T6-niveau bezahlen muss? hat jemand mal durchgerechnet, wieviel mal man eine hero-ino oder kara machen muss?

wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagt, dass ein casual-gamer locker an diese dinger kommt, frage ich mich, was casual genau heissen soll!

es ist auch so noch ein verdammt mühsamer aufwand, den man betreiben muss und die wirklich "echten" casual-gamer, werden da ne weile warten müssen, bis sie sich mal ein teil leisten können

alles andere sind genau so hardcore-zocker, wie die T6-Inigänger

darum: reden wir von casuals oder von hardcorezockern, finde hier muss dringend ne grenze gezogen werden - es stimmt einfach nicht, dass es so einfach zugänglich gemacht wird; es wird den hardcore-zockern noch einfacher gemacht, dass sind die fakten

das ist der gleiche irrglauben, dass man sooo einfach als casual an die s1 sachen kommt - wisst ihr, wieviele stunden ein solcher "casual" in den bg's sein muss, damit er seine ausrüstung komplettieren kann?

da stellt sich mir halt wieder die frage: was ist denn ein "casual"?

meiner meinugn nach sind die casuals die spieler, welche sich einloggen, vielleicht 2 - 3 stunden zeit haben und das machen möchten, was spass macht - mit freunden zocken, mal ein bg, etwas kleines farmen und die zeit wurde schon überzogen...aber er hat in dieser zeit, wenn er ein hardcore-casual zocker ist vielleicht 4 marken gemacht, 2k ehre und ein paar kräuter gepflückt

hat für mich aber schon nichts mehr mit casual zu tun, da er vielmehr ein hardcore-verhalten an den tag legen muss

darum mein fazit: es wird den hardcore-zockern einfacher gemacht und den casuals werden epics "ermöglicht" - aber auch mit grossem aufwand

EDIT: Ah ja, fast vergessen: ich finds gut, wie blizzard das macht, weiter so!

so, ich habe fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Therem (11. März 2008)

Über das Thema hatte ich mir auch so meine Gedanken gemacht. Die entscheidende Frage ist doch "warum raide ich?".

Natürlich auch wegen der Items. Es ist cool, cool zu sein. Es ist schön zu sehen, wie man als DD immer mehr Schaden macht, als Heiler immer mehr heilt und als Tank immer weniger einsteckt. Aber diese Freude gönne ich jedem - und wenn er nur paar Stunden die Woche spielt.

In erster Linie raide ich aber, weil ich Freude an der Herausforderung habe oder viel mehr Herausforderungen mit meinen Freunden zusammen zu bestehen. Ich raide, weil ich mehr von diesem Spiel sehen will, von den Sachen, die sich die Designer ausgedacht haben. 
Dafür braucht man natürlich ein bestimmtes Equip, denn man kann so gut spielen wie es nur geht, irgendwo gibt es ein Minimum an Ausrüstung, das man braucht um in der nächsten Instanz bestehen zu können.

Insofern freut es mich gleich doppelt, dass sehr viele Leute Zugang zu gutem Equip haben. Zum einen freut es mich für die Leute die ich mag und die so im Spiel bleiben, weil sie ihren Char noch weiterentwickeln können auch wenn sie nicht raiden. Zum anderen gibt es so die Möglichkeit Leute auch für die späteren Instanzen akzeptabel auszurüsten. Das ist gut, denn das macht es wesentlich einfacher neue Leute in den Raid zu holen wenn jemand anders aufhört.

Ich find das also super so wie es ist. Das liegt sicherlich auch daran, dass ich NICHT raide um irgendwem zu zeigen, dass ich besser bin als andere, wie es ja scheinbar auch bei einigen Schreibern hier in diesem Thread der Fall ist.


----------



## Visi0n (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> okay
> bin dafuer: alle casuals sofort raus aus deinem Spiel
> dann zahlst du halt 60 Euro im Monat und 200 Euro fuer jedes neue Addon
> aber das ist dir ja egal
> ...




schelchte argumentation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (11. März 2008)

Kurz und knapp "wayne" wer, welches Equip, in welcher Zeit, woher hat Haupsache jeder hat seinen Spass am "Spiel" denn genau das soll es sein:Ein Spiel, wer mehr darin sieht sollte mal zum Arzt gehen.
Grüsse


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Visi0n schrieb:


> schelchte argumentation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zitiere bitte noch den post darueber in dem der schreiberling ueber "dreckscasuals" gesprochen hat!!


----------



## Awake7 (11. März 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Mal ne Verständnisfrage: Mit 2.4 kommt eine neue Raidini, neues T-Set für die Hardcore Leute, sprich Loot an den kein Causal rankommt.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite gibts für Causals Ausrüstung die derzeit für Hardcoreraider nur verfügbar ist, die sie aber nach 2.4 ehh gegen besseres tauschen und als Causal mit ein wenig Zeit und Anschluß kann man sich mal BT oder Hyal anschauen.
> 
> ...



Es wird kein Neues T-set mit 2.4 geben weil es nur klassensets für die instantz sind wie z.b ZG.AQ etc.

2. Die Inni benötigt t6 status der ab 2.4 auch für Casuals verfügbar ist (hero etc. hatten  wir ja schon).

3. Der Neue Instanzen Komplex benötigt keine Pre also ist er sehrwohl auch für Casual Spieler zu betretten gut die Loots sind was anderes sind aber Teilweise nur geringfühig besser und teilweise nicht mal pve tauglisch dar auf so gut wie keinem Item hit drauf ist.

4. Blizzard denkt das durch das weglassen der pres (2.4 Bt Hyal) und das Kaufen von gleichwertigen t6 gears Casual auch mal bt Hyal sehen können, ja da haben sie recht aber sie werden nicht mehr sehen als die erste trash gruppe weil ihnen ganz klar die erfahrungen aus SSc und TK fehlen werden.


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> bsp. ZH Hero Quest = sind insgesamt 7 marken für eine Inni danach noch schnell Bota rushen sind glaubisch 4 marken sind schon mal 11 marken am Tag. Und Mittlerweile dürfte jeder heromarken in einem 200 Stacks auf der Bank liegen haben gibts ja jetzt schon lang genug.


Ich wiederhole mich nur ungerne, aber:
Gelegenheitsspieler ...
noch KEIN T-Equip ...
Gruppe finden ...

Ich find das echt lustig, wie hier einige meinen, man würd da mal eben so durch ne Heroic oder durch Kara spazieren und Marken für lau einsacken.

Mit gutem Equip und passender Gruppenaufstellung ist man in 1-2 Stunden (je nach Ini) durch eine Heroic durch, das stimmt, aber Gruppensuche dauert auch etwas, Gelegenheitsspieler haben in der Woche nicht jeden Abend mehrere Stunden Zeit, sondern vielleicht nur maximal ein oder zwei Abende die Woche 2-3 Stunden, das Equip ist noch nicht T5/T6, sondern eher nichtmal komplett Lila, die Gruppe ist evtl nicht eingespielt weil Random und die Inis sind weniger bekannt, weil man noch nicht so oft drin war.
Und dann kann eine Heroic durchaus ihre 3-4 Stunden dauern, was dann vielleicht zeitlich wieder nicht drin wäre, ganz zu schweigen von zwei Heroics nacheinander.
Und wenn ich mir dann auch noch die Gruppensuche anschaue ... selbst als gut ausgerüsteter Heiler (T4/T5/Marken) findet man nicht immer schnell eine Heroic-Gruppe, wenn man dann noch Wünsche hat entweder bezüglich der Ini oder der Gruppenzusammenstellung (und bei einer Randomgruppe gehe ich da nicht mit jeder Mischung rein, das mach ich höchstens mit der Gilde und das auch da nicht immer), dann kann es sein, daß der Gelegenheitsspieler den größten Teil des Abends mit der Suche verbracht hat und keine Zeit mehr für die komplette Ini bleibt.
Soviel zu den 11 Marken pro Tag ...


----------



## Throgan (11. März 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nur die erste Seite gelesen, hab zuviel RL für alle Seiten, lol...

Ne, Spaß beiseite...

Ich find das Thema schon berechtigt, evtl. hätte der TE für alle die der englischen Sprache mächtig sind und es noch nicht gelesen haben einen Link zur Verfügung stellen sollen:

http://risen-guild.com/

Das ist im Endeffekt der Denkanstoss um den es geht!

Nun aber mal zu meinem Statement:

Theoretisch würd ich mich auch als Casual bezeichnen, ich bin kein Hardcore Raider und habe gruul noch nicht gesehen, trotzdem habe ich 4 70er die für meinen Persönlichen "Endgamecontent" alle recht gut Equipped sind. Und ich habe sogar reallife, Familie, tochter, etc.....
Selbstverständlich freu ich mich drüber auch mal neue und bessere Items zu bekommen und "Geschenkt" sind diese ja nun auch wieder nicht, etwas Zeit muss man ja schon investieren. Ich kann aber auch durchaus die Ansichten der Raidfraktionen nachvollziehen, Wochen/Monate wurde vorbereitet, gewiped und Stunden über Stunden wurden investiert um den gewünschten Fortschritt zu erreichen und das langersehnte Equip zu bekommen. Un dann von einem Tag auf den Anderen gibt es die Möglichkeiten für fast JEDEN gleichwertiges Equip zu erlangen, ohne den ganzen Streß und ärger....

Damals waren diese (Imba)-Items halt wenigen vorbehalten, nun kann jeder auf seine Art und Weise Imba sein. Aber es ist halt auch so wie viele andere schrieben, bald kommt das neue Addon, es beginnt ohnehin wieder alles von vorn und auch der unterschied zwischen Leuten die Raiden gehen und "casual" gamern wird wieder größer werden bis es auf das nächste Addon zu geht. Es ist vorrangig nur ein Spiel, und alle die Ihren Monatlichen Beitrag zahlen wollen etwas davon haben. Blizz hat sich gewisser maßen seit BC halt überlegt mal das vergangene konzept zu überarbeiten und es auch mal andern Leuten recht zu machen. Das es halt wieder nicht jedem Recht gemacht werden kann liegt auf der Hand, doch warum sollen nicht alle die ~13€ im monat zahlen auch die gleichen Möglichkleiten haben???? Das ist doch die Frage die man sich mal stellen sollte......


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

Therem schrieb:


> Insofern freut es mich gleich doppelt, dass sehr viele Leute Zugang zu gutem Equip haben. Zum einen freut es mich für die Leute die ich mag und die so im Spiel bleiben, weil sie ihren Char noch weiterentwickeln können auch wenn sie nicht raiden. Zum anderen gibt es so die Möglichkeit Leute auch für die späteren Instanzen akzeptabel auszurüsten. Das ist gut, denn das macht es wesentlich einfacher neue Leute in den Raid zu holen wenn jemand anders aufhört.



Uiuiui noch son Gutmensch und dann auch noch einer der sein Hirn zum denken benutzt.
Da könnte man ja auf  die Idee kommen das es tatsächlich noch normale Spieler da draussen gibt, die das Ganze nicht als virtuelle Penisverlängerung verstehen.

*freu*


----------



## Visi0n (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> zitiere bitte noch den post darueber in dem der schreiberling ueber "dreckscasuals" gesprochen hat!!




lass ihn doch begib dich doch dann net auch auf so ein niveau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja b2t : von wegen heroic und so find ich eig. klasse aber was mich nervt is irgendwie die arena naja


----------



## Lokibu (11. März 2008)

> Zum anderen gibt es so die Möglichkeit Leute auch für die späteren Instanzen akzeptabel auszurüsten. Das ist gut, denn das macht es wesentlich einfacher neue Leute in den Raid zu holen wenn jemand anders aufhört.



Gibt tatsächlich Leute die mitdenken. Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings würde ich so Leute ohne vorherige Testruns nicht in ein richtiges Raid ranlassen. Ich raide zwar noch nicht, aber unsere Gilde macht auch immer Testruns um auf die grossen Inis vorzubereiten. Und das würde ich halt auch dann mit entsprechenden Leuten machen, auch wenn sie bereits gut Equipt sind.


----------



## Kujon (11. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich nur ungerne, aber:
> Gelegenheitsspieler ...
> noch KEIN T-Equip ...
> Gruppe finden ...
> ...



jop, du triffst den nagel auf den kopf - viele hier sind hardcore-zocker und reden von casuals - und das beste: die lösung der hardcore-zocker ist ne ganz einfache: sollen doch auch die casuals zu hardcore-zockern werden und gut ist!

die berechnung von therem ist ja mal das beste beispiel dafür!

und noch was wichtiges: die items sind t6-niveau - es wird aber ne ini geben, wo bereits wieder besseres zeugs droppt...fies ist ja nur, dass die casuals die ini gleich clearen und dann in og ihr equip präsentieren werden! (war jetzt ein klein wenig ironisch^^)

leute, wacht auf - betrachtet das doch mal realistisch...und noch was, habs schonmal gesagt: neid und missgunst sind eine schlechte diskussionsbasis


----------



## Wutwiesel (11. März 2008)

UNd wenn den sogenanten Elite gilden mal wieder nen paar leute fehlen dann siehts schlecht aus wenn es da andere gilden gibt die für die meisten leute den größeren reiz haben es sei den es kommt der schöne patch 2.4 und ein paar leute die etwas weniger zeit haben oder bisher nicht die change hatten weil alle raid plätze schon voll waren obwoll sie spilerisch besser sind als macher BT raider ( weil nur weil man nach BT rein geht heist das nicht  das man auch besser spielt als die meiste)

Genau diese leute kriegen ja dan wie es eine hier sagen die sachen hinten reingeschoben könnten dann diese plätze füllen weil man kann ja dann nicht mehr sagen dein equipt ist zu schlecht ( wenn doch hat hier keiner nen grund zum rum heulen) und vom skill kann man sich ja auch viva test raid überzeugen


----------



## Tharinn (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



RL schon vollkommen abgeknipst? WoW ist ein Geschäftsmodell - wer mehr zahlt bekommt auch mehr - zahlst du mehr? Wohl kaum - also hast du auch nicht mehr verdient. Das ändert sich auch nicht dadurch, dass du durch mehr spielen die Leitungen mehr beanspruchst und damit Blizz mehr Arbeit machst als es 10 "drecks Casuals" tun. Und, wer sich über die Farbe seiner Ausrüstung in einem Spiel definiert ist meiner Meinung nach eh ein ganz armer Wicht ...


----------



## Awake7 (11. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich nur ungerne, aber:
> Gelegenheitsspieler ...
> noch KEIN T-Equip ...
> Gruppe finden ...
> ...



Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nehmen wir mal an es geht wirklich nurum marken farmen in Hero Innis da nimmt mann am beste Bota-Hero die inni ist ziemlich kurz und eine der lecihtesten Hero Innis selbst mit einer Rnd Gruppe sollte man da in einer Stunde durchsein.Naja aber Randoms muss halt net sein wozu hat man ja schliesslich eine Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.2.DK Hero genau so einfach und ist mit ner gutengruppe auch kanpp 1 stunde zu schaffen.


----------



## Lexort (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Es wird kein Neues T-set mit 2.4 geben weil es nur klassensets für die instantz sind wie z.b ZG.AQ etc.



Axo - trotzdem Ausrüstung die "anders" ist und damit auffällig. 



Awake7 schrieb:


> 2. Die Inni benötigt t6 status der ab 2.4 auch für Casuals verfügbar ist (hero etc. hatten  wir ja schon).



Und bis sich jemand den man auch nur nährungweise Causal nennen kann das ganze besorgt hat ist Sunwell längst clear - und?



Awake7 schrieb:


> 3. Der Neue Instanzen Komplex benötigt keine Pre also ist er sehrwohl auch für Casual Spieler zu betretten gut die Loots sind was anderes sind aber Teilweise nur geringfühig besser und teilweise nicht mal pve tauglisch dar auf so gut wie keinem Item hit drauf ist.



Und? siehe 1



Awake7 schrieb:


> 4. Blizzard denkt das durch das weglassen der pres (2.4 Bt Hyal) und das Kaufen von gleichwertigen t6 gears Casual auch mal bt Hyal sehen können, ja da haben sie recht aber sie werden nicht mehr sehen als die erste trash gruppe weil ihnen ganz klar die erfahrungen aus SSc und TK fehlen werden.



Noch ein Grund warum kein Causal so fix an eine  Ausrüstung für Sunwell rankommt - also auch nicht weltbewegend sondern wieder ein Grund weniger zu heulen.


----------



## Awake7 (11. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> casuals haben keine 200 marken, da die schon immer ihr equipp mit marken-items erweitert haben
> und wenn wir als casuals keine zeit haben zu raiden haben wir bestimmt nicht die zeit jeden tag 15 heros zu machen...
> also ein wenig nachdenken bevor man sowas schreibt
> du sagtest in 2 wochen full t6
> ...



1500 marken Oo <---oLoL

Mal zur info es kostet nicht alles 150 marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja das seh ich anders wir haben auch viele casuals in der Gilde die teilweise noch nicht so lange 70 sind die haben ihr komplettes Equip von Hero marken und sind natürlich schon seit zirca 2 wochen wieder am marken farmen weil patchnotes etc. und haben jetzt fast wieder alle 200 marken 2 Heros am Tag und einmal die woche kara.


l2P


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile sowas wie Tägliche Heroic und normal quests .
> 
> bsp. ZH Hero Quest = sind insgesamt 7 marken für eine Inni danach noch schnell Bota rushen sind glaubisch 4 marken sind schon mal 11 marken am Tag. Und Mittlerweile dürfte jeder heromarken in einem 200 Stacks auf der Bank liegen haben gibts ja jetzt schon lang genug.


Genau, der "Casual" hat in der Regel locker 200 Badges auf der Bank liegen.
Im Normalfall liegen die rechts neben den 100 Urnethern und links von den 50 Urmächten.

Außerdem geht der Casual jede Woche nach Kara, hat die Ini in 3h clear und bekommt dafür (oja, die relati unbekannte timed-quest macht's möglich) 30 Marken, während andere nur 20-22 Marken mitnehmen können.

Gibt's noch mehr Merkmale für die Definition eines Casuals?

P.S.: Ein kleines bißchen Ironie ist durchaus beabsichtigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



Awake7 schrieb:


> 1500 marken Oo <---oLoL
> 
> Mal zur info es kostet nicht alles 150 marken
> 
> ...


Richtig, denn es gibt für jeden nur höchstens 3 neue Items (für einige - je nach Skillung - weniger).
So what?


Awake7 schrieb:


> Naja das seh ich anders wir haben auch viele casuals in der Gilde die teilweise noch nicht so lange 70 sind die haben ihr komplettes Equip von Hero marken und sind natürlich schon seit zirca 2 wochen wieder am marken farmen weil patchnotes etc. und haben jetzt fast wieder alle 200 marken 2 Heros am Tag und einmal die woche kara.
> l2P


Danke, ich erweitere meine Definition von "Casuals" also um folgendes Merkmal:

Casuals besuchen in der Regel am Tag 2 heroische Instanzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> 1500 marken Oo <---oLoL
> 
> Mal zur info es kostet nicht alles 150 marken
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen Überheblichen und überaus Sinnvollen Post =) Schreib uns doch noch bitte etwas mehr, aus deiner ach so tollen "Casual Gilde" oder what ever.


----------



## Lexort (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Naja das seh ich anders wir haben auch viele casuals in der Gilde die teilweise noch nicht so lange 70 sind die haben ihr komplettes Equip von Hero marken und sind natürlich schon seit zirca 2 wochen wieder am marken farmen weil patchnotes etc. und haben jetzt fast wieder alle 200 marken 2 Heros am Tag und einmal die woche kara.



*rofl* Ich fall mit 3-4 Raidtagen pro Woche bestimmt nicht unter Causal - aber ich spiel schonmal nicht jeden Tag, ich geh nur noch alle paar Wochen Kara, wenn ich Abends WOW anmachen renne ich bestimmt nicht noch 2x durch ne HC Ini.

Die Leute, die wirklich unter Causal fallen die ich kenne spielen 2-3 Tage die Woche höchstens und sind dabei sich ihr D3 zu besorgen.


----------



## Suina (11. März 2008)

Ich hab mir ma ned alles durchgelesen... kein bock auf 11 seiten fast nur geflame...
also ich bin t6-raider und hab nix gegen die ganzen arena/pvp/marken Belohnungen für alle, da unter anderem auch für die Raider nicht jedes t6 teil den eigenen vorstellungen entspricht und man dann eben auf ne alternative zurückgreifen kann die eigentlich fast so gut ist! 
Was ich schade find das sich die t6 items optisch praktisch gar nicht (andere farben is ja sehr kreativ von blizz) von den arenasets unterscheiden.
Und das mit 2.4 jetzt die epic gems für 15marken zu haben sind find ich auch bisschen schade da es halt wirklich auch n unterschied war von BT/MH raider war zu den casuals obwohl die epic-gems ja auch verkauft wurden und somit jeder dran gekommen ist (klar für viel gold aber das ist wohl nicht unmöglich auch für casuals)
Was ebenfalls schade ist das mit 2.4 einfach jeder in MH/BT kann...
Soll jetzt nichts gegen casuals sein aber es gibt leute (gilden) die jetzt wirklich nicht viel drauf haben... und die sollen dann also in die highend instanzen, und wenn möglich noch den algemeinchat da zusammen? naja...
Klar die werden dann auch wesentlich mehr probleme haben mit den trashmobs und bossen, was mit sicherheit wieder auf den spielspass drückt was bei manchen in geflame im algemeinchat oder in foren wie diesem endet?
Ganz Ehrlich ich weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll...
Mir wärs ganz recht wenn halt die Raider trotz allem nen kleinen Bonus haben wie zb. den Itemstlye wie schon erwähnt oder solche sachen wie der       Rang "Champion der Naruu" nur der is halt auch schon recht einfach zu holen.


----------



## Carthos (11. März 2008)

Ich habe am 29.02.2005 mit WoW angefangen, also spiele insgesamt 3 Jahre, allerdings summieren sich meine Pausen auf insgesamt 1 Jahr, also höchstens 2 jahre effektive Spielzeit. Am Ende des normalen WoW hatte ich keine Lust mehr, da ich mit lvl 60 und ohne große Gilde nicht weiter kam. Epische Ausrüstung war etwas, wovon ich mal etwas hörte und laß, aber nichts was ich bis adto besessen habe. Die Einfürhung des t0,5, welches man durch das D1 Set und mehrere Quests bekam war schon eine Revolution. Als BC erschien ließ es miche rstmal kalt, da ich ein dreiviertel Jahr vorher aufhörte mit WoW. Irgendwann fing ich dann doch mal wieder an. Nun ist mein Charakter, dank PvP fast komplett episch. Die Hardcore Zocker fühlen sich dabei jeedsmal beacnhteiligt, was jedoch totaler quatsch ist. Die Rüstungen im PvP können mit den Sachen aus den absoluten High-Content Inis nicht mithalten, mal abgesehen davon, dass man mit dem PvP Zeug im PvE ohnehin keine Chance hat. Ich war auch mehrmals in Kara, aber ich habe keine Lust mich 6!!!! Stunden hinzusetzen und Computer zu spielen. Das artet dann sehr schnell in Frust, Stress und enorme Konzetration aus. Alles Emotionen, die in einem PC Spiel eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Ich will gute Ausrüstung haben, aber nicht einen halben Tag dafür vor dem PC sitzen müssen. WoW ist schließlich keine Lebensaufgabe, sondern ein Zeitvertreib. 
Wenn sich PvEler beschweren das sie im PvP angemacht werden wundert mich das nicht. Was würden denn die BT Raider zu jemandem sagen, der mit dem Saison 2 Set sich dem Raid anschließen will? Genau, das Gleiche nur im PvE Kontext. Wer viel zeit in WoW investiert hat auch heute noch enorme Vorteile in bezug auf seine Ausrüstung. Nur weil es mehr epische Rüstungen gibt, sind diese noch lange nicht gleichwertig. Jeder Hardcore Spieler ist einem Gelegenheitsspieler überlegen, auch wenn beide epische Ausrüstung tragen. Diejenigen die dann als erste meckern, dürften diejenigen sein, bei denen WoW offenbar die einzige Möglichkeit ist etwas zu erreichen und die nun ihre langjährige Arbeit gefährdet sehen. Solche Menschen können einem eigentlich nur leid tun, wenn man sein Selbstwertgefühl über epische Items in einem Spiel definieren muss.


----------



## Uthser (11. März 2008)

Ich geh nun gar nicht mehr auf das geflame von den tollen Pros und Casual-Hassern ein.

Wenn wir das ganze auf ne Footballmannschaft umsetzen.

Das Training geht 24/7. Kleidung gibt es nur durchs Tri
Nur die Besten bekommen full Equip, also Kleidung, Schoner, Protektoren.
Das ist dann einer in der Mannschaft der quasi Full T6 is.
Dann haben wir so 20% die rennen nackt rum und en paar Typen die Shirts und so anhaben. 
Jetzt sagt der Trainer zu einem wenn Du noch länger ins Training kommst bekommst du Schuhe.
Mal gespannt wie lange das geht und der Vollequipte noch kollegen hat.
Es macht doch Sinn das das ganze Team die Möglichkeit hat sich auszurüsten. egal wie. Von mir aus kann dann der Progamer leuchtende Schulterpolster haben und nen Helm mit Laufschrift.

vielleicht hinkt der Vergleich aber vielleicht weiss jemand was ich damit sagen iwll


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> Also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok, mein erstes Mal Bota Hero:
Ich Blau/Lila-Equiped, Randomgruppe. Fand sich für mich recht schnell, weil die noch nen Heiler suchten, aber kA, wie lange die vorher gesucht hatten.
Nach ca einer Stunde: beim dritten Boss nach mehrmaligen Wipes (Pech bei der Opferung, dazu noch der eine oder andere Fehler, weil wir die Ini alle noch nicht gut kannten) aufgegeben und mit 2 Marken und Repkosten aufgehört.

Klar sind die Inis mittlerweile für mich relativ schnell zu schaffen, aber zum einen war ich da jetzt deutlich öfter schon drin, weiß also, was welcher Mob tut, und zum anderen hab ich mittlerweile wie schon gesagt T4/T5/Marken-Equip. Nur das darf man nicht als Maßstab nehmen, wenn man rechnen will, wie schnell Nicht-Raidspieler oder Kara-Raider an Marken kommen können.

Und zum Thema, Randomgruppe muß nicht sein, es gibt doch Gilde:
Gerade bei Gilden von Gelegenheitsspielern kann man nicht davon ausgehen, daß genug Leute für eine passende Gruppe online sind.


----------



## Thedynamike (11. März 2008)

Eigentlich tut Blizzard doch nichts anderes als es dem großen Teil seiner Kundschaft recht zu machen.
Es ist doch Unsatzfördernder wenn vielleicht 9mio Spieler bleiben, die Spaß haben als vllt. 1min, also der Anteil an Hardcorelern, die bleiben.


----------



## Ilunadin (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



Was regt ihr euch eig so auf? Kann euch doch egal sein ,was wir die normalen "drecks Casuals" ,die halt keine 5 Stunden am Tag für WoW Zeit haben, für n equip haben...Lasst uns doch unseren Spaß und verschanzt euch hinter euren "Pro-Gilden". Also wenn ich sowas lese würde ich sagen kündige deinen Account und geh in einen Kurs für gutes Benehmen....Kurz und knapp das Spiel soll Spaß machen!!!Und dazu müssen auch Casuals gepusht werden ob es dir gefällt oder nicht!

Ps: Bist du in deinem RL einer von denen die alleine in der Ecke sitzen und jetzt einen auf dicke Hose machen?Klingt nämlich so...


----------



## Aratorus (11. März 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Eigentlich tut Blizzard doch nichts anderes als es dem großen Teil seiner Kundschaft recht zu machen.
> Es ist doch Unsatzfördernder wenn vielleicht 9mio Spieler bleiben, die Spaß haben als vllt. 1min, also der Anteil an Hardcorelern, die bleiben.



So ist es... Blizzard richtig sich halt nach der Masse der Spieler... ganz einfach


----------



## Bergerdos (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> aber mann raidet auch um sehr gutes equip zu bekommen das dauert halt alles seine Zeit. Nur mittlerweile brauch mann nur kara marken Farmen und zack wieder ein t6 wertiges teil das ist einfach unfair gegenüber denen die Wochen oder Sogar Monate damit verbracht haben zu raiden um so ein Teil zu bekommen.



Eine T6-Wertige Waffe kostet 150 Marken, die kann man sich nicht so einfach mal kaufen. Wer 150 Marken übrig hat der hat schon sehr gutes Equip, verbessert sich also nicht sooo viel, wer nicht so viele Marken hat und die in Kara farmen muß braucht auch schon gutes Equip damit er Kara "farmen" kann und dann bekommt er gerade mal 15 Marken  für 1 Woche. Wenn man dann noch jeden Tag die Dayli Hero macht bekommt man nochmal 5 Marken, also max. 45 Marken für die Woche. Man muß für die 150 Marken nach der Rechnung ca. 50 Stunden in Instanzen rumfallen um EIN EINZIGES TEIL zu bekommen, da kann keiner sagen das Zeug wird einfach so in den Hintern geschoben.
Ach ja, und einer der so viel Zeit da reinsteckt ist für mich kein "Casual" Spieler mehr, der Gelegenheitsspieler bekommt die 150 Marken gar nicht zusammen, weil er schon mit 25 oder 40 Marken ein Teil bekommt das ihn einen großen Schritt nach vorne bringt.


----------



## Kujon (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> 1500 marken Oo <---oLoL
> 
> Mal zur info es kostet nicht alles 150 marken
> 
> ...



jaja klar - casuals, wie aus dem bilderbuch - die waren bestimmt auch nur 3 stunden online und dies vermutlich nur an 4 tagen je woche

einfach nur quatsch - es geht sicherlich besser, mit einer guten gilde im rücken, aber du willst mir/uns hoffentlich nicht weissmachen, dass du von casuals gesprochen hast, oder?

falls doch: wach auf pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

Awake7 schrieb:


> 1500 marken Oo <---oLoL
> 
> Mal zur info es kostet nicht alles 150 marken
> 
> ...



sorry ich kann spielen 
dein L2P ist also vollkommen ueberfluessig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mich nur nicht informiert, dass es nicht fuer alle slots neue items gibt
gaebe es die, waere 1500 marken wohl realistisch
und wenn in deiner gilde die leute die erst seit kurzem 70 sind und ihr equipp komplett aus hero-marken haben, dann sind das wohl kaum casuals (es sei denn ihr habt nen haufen HC-Raider die die dauernd ziehen)
nochmal casuals haben keine zeit/lust jeden tag in 5 hero inis zu gehen 
und du hast immer noch nicht vorgerechnet wie du in 2 wochen auf 300-500 marken kommen willst
will das auch schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teqtequila (11. März 2008)

Also ich kann zu dem ganzen Thema nur sagen das ihr mal überlegen solltet was man für Zeit investieren muss um Die abzeichen zu bekommen. Überlegt doch mal wieviel Abzeichen man braucht: 150 für die waffen und so weiter. Die Farmen sich ja auch nicht von alleine. Für die neuen Teile biste doch insgesamt fast 500 Abzeichen los. Wenn man die alle in den Heroic-Instanzen farmt, kann man auch Raiden gehen. Sicher die Anforderungen sind geringer als für BT und Hyal aber was solls.


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (11. März 2008)

hmm also ich seh das so, hier wird immer nur die superlative der seiten gezeigt... ein casual gamer hat auch spaß am spiel und content wenn er nix in den a... geschoben bekommt. ob er nun kara oder bt macht kann ihm doch egal sein, es geht noch nur darum das man was neues und spannendes erleben will. für mich z.b. war damals kara viel interessanter und spannender als bt heute. klar liegt auch daran das n raid was komplett neues war, aber auch ohne diesen aspekt war der 1. kara run was supertolles.

und die leute die sagen: hey der da hat ja n tolles schwert das will ich auch ohne was dafür zu tun, tun mir einfach nur leid. das könnte man sogar mit der arbeit im rl vergleichen, da kannste auch nich in ne firma einsteigen und direkt das haben was einer der arbeiter hat der schon zig jahre und energie in die firma gesteckt hat. 

und auf die leude die was gegen mein vorheriges kommentar haben könnte blizzard auch verzichten. das sind nämlich nicht die massen um die blizzard bangt. es würden zwar ein paar spieler aufhören und ihre gewinne würden evtl ein bisschen fallen aber das ist immer noch besser als wenn plötzlich der große bumm kommt und keiner mehr bock auf das spiel hat.


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Die ganzen Casuals haben ja schon alle ~1000 Marken, da die Gimps ja Kara/Heroics rauf und runter raiden, weil sie sonsts nichts gebacken bekommen.


1000? Mehr... viel mehr...
Du weißt doch: Wir Casuals machen einmal die Woche innerhalb von 3h Kara komplett (mit 30 Minuten Pause zum essen zwischendrin) und an den weiteren 4 Werktagen machen wir dann jeweils 2 Heros.
Dabei müssen wir uns aber beeilen, weil wir nicht länger als 1h für beide brauchen dürfen - sonst wären wir unseren Casual-Status los.
Am Wochenende dürfen wir dann zum Glück 2-3 Stunden am Tag spielen. Da kommen dann jeweils 4-5 Heroics bei rum.
Da kommt mit der Zeit dann einiges an Marken zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Und auch mit diesem Post hier beweist Andarus wieder, daß er in dieser Diskussion nicht ernstzunehmen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .HF (11. März 2008)

World of Warcraft ist tot.


----------



## Wutwiesel (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Die ganzen Casuals haben ja schon alle ~1000 Marken, da die Gimps ja Kara/Heroics rauf und runter raiden, weil sie sonsts nichts gebacken bekommen.



doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

davon ab frage ich mich gerade was so gehirnkniften wie du ohne vernünftige gilde machen würden?
im zweifels fall kara rauf und runter raiden weil sonst nicht viel geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. März 2008)

.HF schrieb:


> World of Warcraft ist tot.



Für deinen dritten Beitrag ist das schon ziemlich beeindruckend, Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Wutwiesel schrieb:


> [...] was so gehirnkniften wie du [...]


Normalerweise mag ich Beleidigungen nicht sonderlich, aber warum hast Du das nochmal editiert?
Ich fand das "gehirn-a_g_robaten den geilsten Tippfehler seit langem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn's nicht gar ein absichtliches Wortspielchen war.^^

Und sorry wegen ot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (11. März 2008)

Als erstes Hilfe ich lese zu langsam ich komme garnicht nach so viele beiträge werden hier geschrieben. Als zweites zu mir Ich bin ein HC-Gamer ich zocke echt jeden Tag, Ich zocke nach der Arbeit und zocke so lange wie es nötig ist. kann auch mal vorkommen das ich Morgens dann müde bin egal schlaf kann ich nachholen. Zusätzlich bin ich in einer glücklichen Beziehung die trotz des Spiels funkt, ich sags Schatz heute nicht ich muss raiden dafür lass ich die raid ein anderes mal sausen. Man kann alles Kombinieren mann muss es nur wollen. 

Alle PvEler und alle PvPler welche sich hier die Beleidigungen um die Ohren schmeißen GZ ihr seid wirklich ganz große Klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht werdet ihr auch mal irgend wann wach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den unterschiedlichen sets ist doch in aller erster Linie eins zu sagen, Blizz wir bitten dich für eine Harmonie zwischen beiden Parteien Mache ienen Optischen unterschied zwischen PvP und PvE ( und ich meine nicht nur Farben!) Ich gebe hier offen und erlich zu wenn ich einen PvP Mage mit Arena 2 Sehe werde ich neidisch aber nicht wegen tollem Epic sondern weil er so rumläuft wie ich auch gerne würde. Aber ich gönne es ihm (so langs kein Ally ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Würde man PvPler von PvElern von aussehen schon unterscheiden können und damit meine ich wirklich unterscheiden können wäre das geschrei nur halb so groß. Jeder HC-Gamer erarbeitet sich alles Hart und gibt sein bestes wir im TS zur sau gemacht wenn er die leistung nicht erbringt. Ok das hat er sich selbst ausgesucht also hör auf dich zu beschweren sondern play the Game.
Jeder PvPler der sich sein Equip zusammen hortet ist Tausend mal mehr gestorben musst Bgs ertragen in dem PvEler rum rennen und eben mal nichts drauf haben ( sorry hier von mir hab Medalion der Horde benötigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Alle erarbeiten sich etwas nur ist es Langweilig das alles gleich aussieht, das stört zumindest mich und wenn wer epic hat, hat ers eben wenn ich epic will bekomm ichs auch und wenn ich besser werden will dann werd ich das wotlk kommt balt bis dahin will ich BT clear haben also werde ich weiter zocken, Hardcor, und werde mich um mich, meine equip und meine Gilde Kümmern.

so far


>>>>>>ready to flame<<<<<<<


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

das thema ist dämlich ..

gimp gilde dies seit x jahren gibt und durch zeit und arbeit bt clear hat .. WAYNE 
sie hören auf .. kekse?

nun MIMIMI ich bin hardcore raider hab jeden abend von 18.00 bis 2uhr morgens gewyped und nun bekommt der 4 items für x mal hero hegen

WTF 

Ihr seit alle neidisch das jemand das nicht hat..
mimimi der hat legendary dabei spielt er so schlecht .. tja lucker halt


----------



## Neolus (11. März 2008)

Hallo

ich hab versucht diesen Thread bis zum Ende zu lesen, habe es aber nicht geschafft da sich alles wiederholt und daher langweilig ist zu lesen. Außerdem kam nicht 1 mal mein Gedanke bzw meine Meinung drin vor.

Ich lese immer nur ITEMS ITEMS ITEMS ITEMS....hängt es euch nicht langsam aus dem Hals raus?
Ich glaube das 95% da etwas Falsch denken! 
Diese och so schönen lila ITEMS sind der weg zum Ziel nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Klar man freut sich wenn man mal wieder ein schönes ITEM bekommt, man sieht wieder ein bischen anders aus als vorher. Vielleicht sogar ein bischen cooler...das ist auch gut so. Aber könnt ihr euch auch noch freuen wenn ein anderer Spieler, ein Freund oder sogar Fremder ein ITEM bekommt welches ihr auch gerne hättet? Bzw. könntet ihr noch verzichten auf ein ITEM weil ein anderer (Freund oder Fremder)ein schlechteres hat als ihr und es sinnvoller wäre es ihm zu überlassen?
Ich finde das was Blizz im Bezug auf die ITEMS macht sehr gut, denn jeder der kein Casual ist wird bis zum heutigen Tage schon mindestens in Hyrial unterwegs sein! Und ich finde auch das diesen Gilden die es weit geschafft haben auch ein guter Ruf nachgesagt wird! Das sie was erreicht haben! Und was ist mehr wert als ein guter Ruf? Also laut meiner Meinung ist es so das es schwer ist durch gute Taten sich einen guten Ruf zu erarbeiten aber wenn man etwas schlechtes Tut weiss es gleich jeder! Die guten Raidgilden die was geschafft haben die wissen das sie einen guten Ruf haben und wissen das auch zu schätzen. Fragt doch mal die leute aus diesen Gilden ob die nen Goldkettchen für das geschaffte überhaupt haben wollen...ich denke nein!
So und nun zu den Casuals: Lasst doch den Casuals auch ihren Spass! Seit ihr noch nicht Hyrial etc.? Dann zähl ich euch auch zu den Casuals. Und da könnt ihr doch dann froh sein das euch Die Möglichkeit geboten wird leichter gute ITEMS zu bekommen um schneller voran zu kommen. Blizzard hat sich da schon was bei gedacht. Es gibt nich nur ITEMGEILE Leute sondern auch Leute die einfach den Content auch mal sehen wollen bevor das Addon raus kommt. 

Das heisst nicht das ich nicht kritik an Blizz hab und alles gutheisse! PVE Nerfs für Arena balance, schlechte Serverbelastbarkeit (AV Laags, Arenawartezeiten)

Ich versteh nicht warum Ihr über alles meckern müsst! Es gibt Dinge die wirklich ärgerlich sind aber das sind nur 10% von dem was in den Foren geflamed wird. 
Lehnt euch mal zurück und versucht Spass am Spiel zu haben. Spass mit anderen zu teilen bzw Spass mit anderen Leuten im Spiel zu haben.

So nun hab ich genug geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mag das eine oder andere nicht ganz deutlich und verständlich dargestellt sein so bitte ich nach Nachfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morby (11. März 2008)

eines scheint ihr alle zu vergessen was nütz einen ds beste equi. ohne den skill zu haben diese richtig zu benutzen (seinen char richtig zu spielen)
ich bin auch teils pvp teils blau kann aber unter umständen nen 70er krieger voll epic legen

also nochmal was nützt die beste aussrüstung ohne skill ??


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> Ich finde das was Blizz im Bezug auf die ITEMS macht sehr gut, denn jeder der kein Casual ist wird bis zum heutigen Tage schon mindestens in Hyrial unterwegs sein!


Hey, das ist doch auch mal ne lustige Definition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war noch nie in Hyjal, also bin ich ein Casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Völlig egal, daß ich in einer aktiven Raidgilde bin und daß wir 3-4 Raidtermine die Woche haben + noch 10er Inis für alle, die Lust auf mehr haben, aber ich war noch nicht Hyjal, also bin ich Casual.
Jetzt versteh ich auch, warum so viele sagen, als Casual komme man doch so einfach an Marken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. März 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass viele es viel zu sehr an den Items fest machen.

Ich schau mir nur auf unserem Server um. Da gibts Leute, die voll Heroic equipt sind, aber einfach so grottenschlecht spielen, dass sie, egal wie imba ihr Equip jemals sein wird, nie auch nur in die Nähe des Endcontents kommen werden.

Hardcore-WoW wird heutzutage nicht mehr an Items fest gemacht, sondern an erbrachten Leistungen.

Bestes Beispiel Maghteridon. Mit dem nächsten Patch wird der Boss noch weiter generft, dass er von einer Witzfigur, was er jetzt ist, zu einem Hogger-like Boss wird.

Was solls? Man darf auf sich stolz sein, wenn man ihn vor den ganzen Nerfs gelegt hat. Das ist doch auch ein Wert an sich?


----------



## Wizzbeast (11. März 2008)

Nayfal schrieb:


> World of Casualcraft, so hat die US-Hardcore-Gilde Risen provokant die aktuelle Lage in WoW bezeichnet und damit ihren Ausstieg aus dem "professionellen" Endgame-Raiden begründet. Ein sehr brisantes Thema, wo jede Diskussion leicht in bodenlose Flamerei ausartet.




Du hast mit der Aussage das es sich um ein brisantes Thema handelt vollkommen Recht. Denn solange es solche Spinner (sorry für den Ausdruck, aber was anderes ist mir echt dazu nicht eingefallen) wie die Leute von Risen gibt, wird es auch weiterhin so ein Gehabe und geflame von Pro´s und Möchtegernpro´s geben.
Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mir die Erklärung und die Erläuterung der Gilde zu Ihrem Ausstieg angeschaut und durchgelesen. Anfangs dachte ich echt noch, hey die haben es kapiert, und habe mich fast dazu hinreissen zu lassen die Gilde und Ihren Entschluss zu bewundern. Wenn man aber mal genauer liest stellt man fest wie weltfremd diese Typen eigentlich sind. Ihre Forderung ist nämlich das Blizzard mit dem Geld das sie mit WoW verdienen gefälligst den Hardcorespielern etwas bieten sollen. Seiner Ansicht nach müsste Blizzard jeden zweiten Monat (!) 4 5-Mann Instanzen, einen 10er Raid, einen 25er Raid und ein neues BG einführen, sowie alle 2 Monate ein neues / spezielles Arena Turnier integrieren.

Desweiteren versteht er nicht das es Leute gibt, die nach 8 Monaten noch Spass am Spiel haben können, da man ja alles aber auch wirklich alles was das Spiel zu bieten hat schon zigmal gesehen hat. Da merkt man doch echt das diese Typen es einfach nicht kapieren... Warum hat Blizzard denn soviel Geld ? Weil es nur solche HC Gilden wie Risen gibt? Mit Sicherheit nicht. Und warum glauben solche Leute das sie trotzdem (obwohl sie nur einen geringen Prozentsatz der Kunden ausmachen) solche Aufmerksamkeit von Blizzard verdient haben??? WAS macht sie so besonders? 
Das einzig positive was ich der Gilde anerkennen muss, ist die Tatsache, das sie erkannt haben das sie in dem Spiel nix verloren haben, Ihre Ansprüche nicht mit denen der großen Masse der Spieler übereinstimmen,und sie haben die einzig logische Konsequenz daraus gezogen: Sie haben aufgehört!! 


Noch eine Bemerkung zu einigen Posts hier:

Alle die WOW mit dem RL vergleichen, sollten dringend mal ne Pause machen!!!! Denn DEINE Erfolge bei WOW mit Sachen im RL zu vergleichen (Villa, Ferrari,etc.) ist schon ziemlich derbe. HALLO DIES IST EIN COMPUTERSPIEL!!!!!!!!!
Und vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch noch mal die Nutzungsbedingungen durchlesen. Da steht klipp und klar, das alles, auch DEIN ganzes tolles Equip, Eigentum von Blizzard ist und bleibt und zwar für immer und ewig, bzw bis der Server abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Neolus (11. März 2008)

Ja Tirkari dich sehe ich auch als casual an auch wenn du so aktiv bist.
Ich seh mich auch als casual an obwohl ich jeden Tag wow spiele. Bin auch sehr aktiv. 
Das ist auch nicht negativ gemeint nicht das wir uns da falsch verstehen. Ich raide zum Beispiel auch gerne wobei ich sagen muss das mit BC die Community sehr schlecht geworden ist und viele nach 2 wipes die grp leaven, rumflamen etc. Da vergeht einem die Lust, weshalb ich mir auch mitlerweile andere Prioritäten gesucht hab. Ich würde auch gerne alles mal sehen. Ich spiele das Spiel ja auch um mal alles zu sehen was das Spiel zu bieten hat.

Der Beitrag mit dem Skill ist auch richtig. Skill ist vorausgesetzt um erfolgserlebnisse zu haben.
Da hab ich zum Beispiel eine Kleine Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern habe ich mit meiner 3er Gruppe Arena gespielt. 1 Schurke 1 Holypala und ich mit meinem Shadowpriest.
Wir haben viele Pve klamotten an und wenig Abhärtung. Da ich grade erst umgeskillt hab auf Shadow habe ich fast nur Healklamotten an. Auch spiele ich den Priester nicht oft und noch nicht so lange.
Trotzdem ist es uns sehr leicht gelungen eine der schwersten Kombos zu legen -> Dudu Hexer Krieger.
Das liegt einfach am Skill. Wer nicht spielen kann der bekommt auch keine Erfolgserlebenise auch nicht mit dem besten equip.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. März 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach am Skill. Wer nicht spielen kann der bekommt auch keine Erfolgserlebenise auch nicht mit dem besten equip.


Exakt. Du hast es kapiert^^

Es wird zwar erleichtert. Aber selbst mit full T6 kann man noch in Kara whipen. Glaubts, ich habs miterlebt.


----------



## toxic-dust (11. März 2008)

Ähhm.. zum thema casual.. wenn man die richtigen leute kennt, gehen innerhalb von samtag abend 15 marken durch hero in 2,5k stunden mit vll 100g ausgaben (samt reppen&all).

Wer ingame wenig zeit verbringt/hat, ist nicht automatisch gimp/noob und erfolglos.

Schnappt man sich nen T5 protpala, so wie T5 heildose oder nen heilpriest, nen (oder 2 hexer) und rennt man als shadow ZH hero in 30 min durch. CC = no need, einfach nuken was da ist. Voraussetzung - man pfeift sich alles rein was geht. rollen (int + wille nach bedarf), flask,food,öl drauf. Und Genau so siehts in kara aus, denn wipefrei (mit 1-2 trys pro boss höchstens) geht kara locker wenn leute ihr handwerk verstehen.

Ich verbringe ingame mitm shadow nicht viel mehr zeit als casual gamer, trotzdem schafft man Tempest Keep in 3 stunden clear.

Die zeit, die ich allerdings in leser von verschiedenen lehrreichen beiträgen über die skillung/rotation/equip gelesen habe und die investirten stunden (eher gesagt tage) um das maximum rauszuholen, was die klasse bei der skillung und dem vohandenen equip hergibt... Das lassen wir mal aussen vor^^

Leider gibt es sehr wenige casuals, die sich die mühe machen, 120% im PVE zu geben. Kaum jemand informiert sich über taktiken für bosse (aus der sicht vom eigenen char mit jeweiligen skillung), noch weniger klären mit raidleitung, wo und wie man am besten den char einsetzt oder welche aufgaben dieser übernehmen kann und auch soll. Noch weniger leute drücken viel gold ab, um crafted epics vor dem beginn der raidzeit zu holen.

Das ist es, was mich stört... Keiner macht sich die mühe auf der arbeit beim rauchen draussen oder allgemein wärend der pause infos reinzuziehen (zu not wirds ausgedruckt&gelesen).. Schamis, die das totem der beruhigenden winde nicht besitzen oder noch nie gestellt haben, palas, die nicht wissen das schattenschutz nicht mit der aura stackt - und die liste könnte endlos sein, wenn man solche leute nicht aufklären würde oder gleich vergessen^^

Die definition "hardcore" ist bei mir = gamer, die sich auseinander setzen mit dem vorhandenen, um das beste rauszuholen. Dies ist mit einem ordentlichen aufwand verbunden, setzt aber nur bedingt voraus, das man ingame eingeloggt sein muss.

Und mt solchen leuten spielt man doch am liebsten.

Der rest - sind wirklich casuals, auch wenn im monat eine volle woche played time steht.


Das spiel sollte wirklich härter werden - in dem sinne, das PVE&PVP komplizierter sein sollten, als bosse wo man nur einfach alles umnuken muss was eine rote umrandung hat oder arena (obwohl es da nicht an taktiken mangelt - da sollte equip nicht voraussetzung sein, bzw equip sollte helfen bei der teamauswahl als gegner, sprich PVPteile (ehre marken usw belohnungen so wie reine PVP teile aus inzen oder für heromarken) kriegen einfach ein zusätzliches "item-level", woran das system erkennen kann, wie gut der char ausgerüstet ist). dies ist dazu da, um vorzubeugen das bei 1400er wertung leute mit s3 teilen auftauchen, bzw full s2 und only PVP equip als zugabe in den restlichen slots.


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> Ja Tirkari dich sehe ich auch als casual an auch wenn du so aktiv bist.
> Ich seh mich auch als casual an obwohl ich jeden Tag wow spiele. Bin auch sehr aktiv.


Das Problem ist aber, daß es mit so einer Definition sehr schwierig wird, zu diskutieren und Argumentieren, wenn nämlich die einen alles als "Gelegenheitsspieler" (denn nix anderes heißt Casual ja, wenn man es übersetzt) ansehen, was noch nicht in Hyjal oder BT drin war, und die anderen es mehr dem Wortlaut nach interpretieren und für sie ein Casual oder Gelegenheitsspieler jemand ist, der gelegentlich spielt (also ein oder zwei Tage die Woche incl WE oder ein klein wenig mehr oder weniger) und damit nicht unbedingt die Zeit (oder Lust) hat, zu Raiden oder öfter in Heroic-Inis zu gehen.


----------



## Grivok (11. März 2008)

naja gut Definition von Casual ist schwierig:
wuerde es mal aus meienr sicht schreiben, da ich mehr twinke als raide, da man beim twinken auch mal gewissenlos im fernsehen zappen kann, icq anhat oder eben was trinken geht
auch wuerde ich mir von raid-terminen NIE RL-Termine vermiesen
sprich ich gehe raiden wenn ich zeit habe 
meine beste freundin war zu MCV zeiten Mittwochs nicht ansprechbar, mit der begruendung, dass sie den Raid nicht im stich lassen kann
sowas bezeichne ich dann eher als Hardcore da raid > privatleben


----------



## Neolus (11. März 2008)

vielleicht versteift ihr euch zu sehr auf das wort casual?!
Ich mein BC gibt es jetzt schon über 1 Jahr und selbst ein Gelegenheitsspieler schafft es in der Zeit im Tempel zu raiden.
Voraussetztung ist natürlich das man sich gedanken macht, taktiken liest, versucht das beste aus seinem char zu machen und damit auch skill hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> vielleicht versteift ihr euch zu sehr auf das wort casual?!
> Ich mein BC gibt es jetzt schon über 1 Jahr und selbst ein Gelegenheitsspieler schafft es in der Zeit im Tempel zu raiden.


Öhhhhhm.
Kommt auf Deine Definition von Gelegenheitsspieler an.
Gelegenheitsspieler = Jemand der bei jeder Gelegenheit spielt
In dem Fall könntest Du recht haben. Bei anderen Definitionen wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Tirkari (11. März 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> Ich mein BC gibt es jetzt schon über 1 Jahr und selbst ein Gelegenheitsspieler schafft es in der Zeit im Tempel zu raiden.


Hey, ich find das echt lustig, eben waren noch das Casuals, die nicht Hyjal und BT gehen, jetzt erklärst du, Gelegenheitsspieler schaffen auch BT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm, seltsam nur, daß verglichen mit der Gesamtzahl der WoW-Spieler nur so wenige bis jetzt im Tempel raiden ...
Und ich frag ich auch, wo dann das Problem mit dem Content, den Items etc ist - wenn doch eh auch Gelegenheitsspieler dort raiden, dann kriegen sie die Items doch auch so und es muß sich keiner mehr aufregen, daß es die für Marken zu einfach geben würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (11. März 2008)

vielleicht wärs einfacher, erst den hardcore-zocker zu definieren - casuals wären dann alle anderen...

oder gibts noch ne zwischenstufe? macht mir bei manchen posts so den anschein

aber eigentlich gehts ja gar nicht darum - es geht nur und ausschliesslich um neid - nein, nichtmal nur neid - viel eher missgunst!

machen wir ein beispiel: spieler A hat sämtliche raidinstanzen durch, komplett t6, massig marken (ist so, garantiert) und eigentlich gar nichts mehr zu tun, als die inis abzufarmen.

spieler B konnte ein paarmal kara, hat vielleicht das eine oder andere t4 teil und sammelt nun marken, um sein set zu komplettieren - er ist also immer beschäftigt, hat immer wieder was zu tun und noch sehr viele ziele zu erreichen.

nun meine frage: was ärgert spieler A wohl am meisten? er ist gelangweilt, denn: er weiss nicht was tun, muss aber farmen für den nächsten raid und sich zudem noch viele stunden zeit nehmen, die inis dann abzufarmen...zwischendurch vllt. mal etwas twinken oder pvp - wird für den pve'ler aber auch schnell langweilig

so und jetzt kommt blizzard und stellt allen equip auf t6-niveau zur verfügung, ne neue ini, die besseres equip droppt und schwierigere encounter hat.

was passiert jetzt mit den beiden spielern?

spieler A braucht nix mehr für hero-marken, wird sich also schnellstmöglich in die neue ini begeben und dank dem guten equip und dem eingespielten team auch ziemlich schnell erfolge feiern können.

spieler B wird weiterhin nach kara gehen, machen was ihm spass macht und seine marken für die T6-teile sparen - in dieser zeit wird sich weder spieler A noch B wesentlich verbessern

Nach 4 Wochen hat dann Spieler B mal zwei teile mit marken gekauft, hat aber noch nix vom neuen content gesehen, evtl. schaut er mal noch in zul aman vorbei

Spieler A wird sicherlich schon neue teile aus der neuen ini haben, hat die bosse gesehen und schon bald ist farmstatus erreicht...

und nun? haben wir wieder die gleiche situation wie vorher: spieler A ist gelangweilt, und spieler B hat noch immer ziele, wird besser, aber trotzdem nie so gut equipped sein, wie der raidini-gänger

dann kommt das addon: spieler A wird sich in 1,5 Tagen auf 80 leveln, alle inis durchrushen, innert kürzester zeit top equipped sein...

und spieler B? der hat noch immer spass, ist nicht so schnell auf lv. 80, sicherlich aufgrund seines equipes und den wenigen stunden, die er im spiel verbringt.

so, und nun lange rede kurzer sinn: der hardcore-raider ist völlig selber schuld, dass er ein spiel spielt, das ihn langweilt, nur wird er seinen frust auf dem buckel der "casuals" austragen, da die ja an soooo gutes equip kommen, wo er doch so viel zeit darin investieren musste!

sorry, aber wenn ich ne tafel schokolade kaufe und die in einem stück verschlinge, kann ich doch nicht auf den hinter mir an der kasse wütend sein, weil er seine schokolade noch hat, oder?

und genau so kommt mir vor: leute, wenn ihr schon in rekordzeit alle inhalte sehen wollt, müsst ihr euch nicht wundern, wenns euch auch früher wieder langweilt

ich persönlich zocke viel, raide auch, aber "noch" nicht im endgame-content - einerseits bedaure ichs, dass ich nicht alles gesehen habe, aber andereseits finde ich noch viele beschäftigungen in dem game, welche andere halt schon aus dem ff kennen und diejenigen nur noch langweilt...

wer machts dann richtig jetzt - spieler A oder B? ist ne rethorische frage, die sollte jeder für sich selber beantworten

aber eins ist sicher: wenn ich mich für einen weg entschieden habe, kann ich nicht dem anderen nachtrauern und in meiner wut alles schlecht reden - steht zu dem, was ihr euch vorgenommen habt und geniesst den sonderstatus, dinge gesehen zu haben, die nicht viele gesehen haben, bzw. sehen werden.

so, danke fürs lesen


----------



## Cador (11. März 2008)

So jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf abliefern!

1.) Kara @ Fullclear waren bei mir immer 22 Marken (ohne Keller)
2.) Kara Timedquest? Hab ich wohl verpasst! Bitte um Infos!

Sagen wirs mal so... Blizz hat das ganze Spiel mehr oder weniger kaputt gemacht, seit es S1 für Ehre zu kaufen gibt.... 

Deswegen sind die Anti-Afk Bots usw ausm Boden geschossen wie die Schwammerl! 

Das Problem liegt aber auch grundlegend in der heutigen Gesellschaft! 

Wenn einer was hat, was ich nicht habe, dann neide ich ihm dass!
Wenn ich etwas habe, was ein anderer nicht hat, dann gebe ich an damit!

Dadurch kommen dann solche Sprüche wie:

Raider = Harz4, Kellerkinder, kein RL usw.....
Casuals = Gimps, Noobs, usw....

Fakt ist momentan, dass wenn du SSC und TK Raidest effektiv mehr Aufwand für deine Ausrüstung hast, als wie wenn du dich mit PVP gear eindeckst (Stiefel, Armschienen, Gürtel, Hals, Ringe = Verteidiger; Rest S2, S3, S1).

Wenn jetzt wieder einer ankommt, und jammert und fragt, ob ich eine Ahnung habe, wie lange es dauert bis man sich ein Teil für Ehre kaufen kann......

Ja habe ich! Gegenfrage was glaubt ihr, wie lange ihr in T5 Innis reinlauft, bis ihr  z.b. in einem Pool von 25 Männern/Frauen looten dürft?

Wenn ich das ganze mal nüchtern und ohne Drop-Luck betrachte, dann dauert es momentan 12,5 Wochen bis jeder aus dieser Gruppe seine T5 Schultern hat....

Wenn wir dann noch DKP, bzw. wechselnde Gruppenmitglieder einbeziehen, ausfallende Raids einbeziehen.... wird denke ich klar, das man durch PVP besseres DMG-Equip schneller bekommt als durch PVE..

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, das man sich als "Arena-Gänger" das gefarme für Bufffood, Pots, Flasks und Gold für die Repkosten sparen kann, wird auch wieder klar, wer auf längere Zeit profitiert!

Und ich persönlich als Raider sehe es nicht ein, warum ich leute mit in eine Raidinni nehmen soll, die ausser PVP Equip nichts vorweisen können, nur weil die Pre-Quests gefallen sind? Aber solche Leute sind eh schnell wieder weg, weil sie mit Repkosten nix anfangen können ^^


Alleine schon der aktuelle Heildruiden Nerf der aus dem PVP kommt, zeigt wohin Blizzard sein Spiel bringen will!


----------



## Alphàdog (11. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich hab nur gelesen "World of Casualcraft"
> 
> schon wars mir genug, den rest muss ich nichmal lesen
> 
> ...



Naja aber so unrecht haben die hardcore spieler auch nicht.. wenn sie den ganzen tag zocken verdienen sie einfahc besseres equip. Die Casuals sollten natürlich auch angemessenes equip bekommen aber halt vllt max auf t4 oder vllt mit größerem aufwand t5 niveau. aber das es jetz schon t6 niveau überschreitet ist einfach "abnormal"


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. März 2008)

Ich sag dazu nur, dass ich das schön "kleine, schnucklige" WoW wieder haben will


----------



## toxic-dust (11. März 2008)

@ Kujon

Vielen geht es nicht darum, das einem langweilig wird... Sondern darum das das neue zeug langweilig ins spiel eingeführt wird und danach noch casual-freundlich zurechtgebastelt...

Viele encounter sind zum reinen gear-test mutiert, andere erfordern einfach nur ein gewisses level an skill und trotzdem das entsprechende gear.
Es war früher nicht viel anders, nur das neben dem guten gear (was schwerer zu bekommen war) auch noch sehr viel mehr skill gefordert wurde.

Für spieler B wird es einfacher, bzw ist es schon. Es wachsen gilden wie pilze aus dem boden, bei denen man T6  sieht und entsprechende kills in der statistik. Ist auch gut so, aber bei der tendenz vergeht bei den alten hasen jede lust, den stattdessen der taktik für die bosse wird nur die geduld+dropluck gefordert, wo früher man viel mehr spaß daran hatte, interessante und unübliche taktiken und zusammenstellungen testen musste (und die mittel dazu hatte, wie z.B. 15 man mehr im raid - deutlich mehr möglichkeiten&zusammenstellungen).

Wer die 40er raids kennt, wird mir zustimmen.


Damit das spiel für immer mehr gamer nicht zum dummen gefarme wird, sollte blizz questreihen einbauen. in zul aman ist dies gelungen mit den belohnungen für die zeit. Ist nett, aber ich persönlich halte schwere und interessante questreihen (die man auch als wiederholbar mit random-faktor machen kann) für eine deutlich bessere lösung, als den MT durch die ini zu jagen mit einem zeitfenster vor den augen.
Timequest ist immer eine nette lösung, beim raiden allerdings geht dies öfters daneben, auch durch äussere faktoren wie disconnect&co.

Es gibt einen haufen lösungen, die jedem gelangweilten gamer im endcontent was bieten würden, sie sind alle optional einsetzbar und können so geschaffen werden das man keinen nachteil hat, wenn man diese auslässt (keine übertrieben gute q-belohnungen, eher gleichwertige items mit besonderem style; vll auch klassen-bezogene sachen wie sheepen beim mage auf andere erweitern).


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (11. März 2008)

Man sollte davon abrücken, die Hardcore-Gamer als "Exklusiv"-Spieler zu sehen, welche als einzige das richtig gute Zeug bekommen. Nein es bekommt jeder, nur die Raider bekopmmen es früher und darin liegt der weserntliche Unterschied. 

Es ist das selbe Prinzip wie im wahren Leben: 
Es kommt ein neues supi-dupi-Gerät auf den Markt. Theoretisch kann es sofort jeder kaufen, doch am Anfang ist es so unerschwinglich, dass es sich nur wenige leisten können. Mit der Zeit wird es billiger und es gibt mehr davon also werden es immer mehr Leute haben können. Genauso funktioniert das mit Epicgegenständen in WoW. 

Hardcore Spieler sind nichts besseres, die exklusive Sachen verdienen. Alle Spieler zahlen die gleichen Gebühren und sind de facto gleichgestellt. Raider können sich das neue Spielzeug nur früher "leisten" als andere Spieler, über kurz oder lang aber wird jeder darauf Zugriff haben und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Amathaon (11. März 2008)

Das thema ist doch mittlerweile durchgekaut oder?

das einzige was mich an den extrem pvplern nervt ist, dass du als pveler mit sehr gutem equip einfach keine chance gegen die hast...

alles andere ,, die hocken sich gern jeden tag in ihre arena/bg und ich in mein ssc, eye und demnächst hoffentlich hyal

und zu den sachen mit den hero marken,, wenn jemand sich das zeuch holt für marken , und er die marken nich vom raiden hat weil er keine gilde hat die raidet , was macht er dann mit dem zeug ? 

im pvp is es sinnlos da keine abhärtung ,, und raid hat er kein,,, so er macht sich dann seinen raid bisschen einfacher

die einzigen die davon profitieren sind die raider find ich , die noch nicht hyal / BT abfarmen um schneller in diesen content zu kommen und noch was zu reissen bevor das addon kommt

das mit den hero marken juckt mich ned dass da tolles equip gibt , das mit den overpowerten pvp items find ich eher nen dorn im auge aber naja

 (ach ja .. auch nen raider hat lcoker zeit sich die pvp items zu holen, die kann man dann auch anziehen und den aufs maul geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Cador schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf abliefern!
> 
> 1.) Kara @ Fullclear waren bei mir immer 22 Marken (ohne Keller)
> 2.) Kara Timedquest? Hab ich wohl verpasst! Bitte um Infos!


zu 1) Die Kellerbosse droppen afaik keine Marke
zu 2) Japp, Du hast was verpaßt: Die Ironie in dem Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (11. März 2008)

Hm, mir is das ganze eigentlich so egal. Bei lesen ist mir aber folgendes aufgefallen:

1. Kommen offensichtlich wieder Anglizismen in Mode (vermischen von zwei Sprachen)
aber
2. sollten einige mal an ihrem Englisch arbeiten oder einfach deutsch schreiben
weil
3. casual = Gelegenheitsarbeiter(in) |der (die)|
soweit ja richtig, aber
casual*S* = Freizeitkleidung |die| und/oder = Slipper |der| (Mehrzahl)

Und ganz ehrlich, ich bin definitiv KEIN Slipper.
Danke *flame off*


----------



## Cador (11. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Man sollte davon abrücken, die Hardcore-Gamer als "Exklusiv"-Spieler zu sehen, welche als einzige das richtig gute Zeug bekommen. Nein es bekommt jeder, nur die Raider bekopmmen es früher und darin liegt der weserntliche Unterschied.
> 
> Es ist das selbe Prinzip wie im wahren Leben:
> Es kommt ein neues supi-dupi-Gerät auf den Markt. Theoretisch kann es sofort jeder kaufen, doch am Anfang ist es so unerschwinglich, dass es sich nur wenige leisten können. Mit der Zeit wird es billiger und es gibt mehr davon also werden es immer mehr Leute haben können. Genauso funktioniert das mit Epicgegenständen in WoW.
> ...



Genau! Darum geh ich auch morgen los und hol mir nen Porsche wie jeder andere auf der Welt......
Schließlich zahl ich auch meine Autobahnmaut (Österreich) und die Mineralölsteuer fürs Benzin!
Warum soll es mir also verwehrt bleiben auch einen Porsche zu fahren????

Wer meint, dass Raider das Zeug früher kriegen, sollte auch Bedenken, dass diese zu 99,9 % etwas mehr Einsatz bringen als ein Causal!
Wenn ein Casual den selben "Lohn" wie ein Raider hat..... warum krieg ich nicht dann auch mehr Gehalt als mein Chef? Er arbeitet weniger als ich (ergo hat mehr Freizeit), kriegt aber mehr Geld????

QQ


----------



## Dalmus (11. März 2008)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> 3. casual = Gelegenheitsarbeiter(in) |der (die)|
> soweit ja richtig, aber
> casual*S* = Freizeitkleidung |die| und/oder = Slipper |der| (Mehrzahl)
> 
> ...


casual ist die gängige Abkürzung für casual player.
Tatsächlich wird der Begriff ebenfalls im amerikanischen Forum benutzt.
Wie ist Deiner Meinung nach der Plural in dem Fall?


----------



## Bumbumlee (11. März 2008)

Nayfal schrieb:


> World of Casualcraft, so hat die US-Hardcore-Gilde Risen provokant die aktuelle Lage in WoW bezeichnet und damit ihren Ausstieg aus dem "professionellen" Endgame-Raiden begründet. Ein sehr brisantes Thema, wo jede Diskussion leicht in bodenlose Flamerei ausartet. Trotzdem soll dies hier ein Versuch einer sachlichen Diskussion sein.
> 
> Was genau steckt dahinter? Spieler der ersten Stunde erinnern sich noch an die Situation vor Burning Crusade. Dort konnte man getrost von einem World of Hardcorecraft reden. Gelegenheits- und Solospielern wurde wenig bis gar nichts geboten, Epic-Items lagen in weiter Ferne. Jeder ergötzte sich in den Hauptstädten an den feinen Rüstungen und Waffen der Raidspieler. Neid und Frust kam auf und es hagelte viel Kritik. Zurecht! Blizzard musste reagieren, so ist der Anteil der Casual-Gamern doch mit Abstand der größte. Hier die falschen Signale zu setzen bedeutet konkret zahlende Kundschaft zu verlieren.
> 
> ...




denke das was blizz vor hat ist auch richtig. denn es gibt auch normale menschen die nicht die zeit haben stundenlang zu raiden. ich als normaler mensch zahle genau so mein geld für wow wie jeder andere auch und finde es gut das ich mit weniger aufwand als raid spieler epische sachen bekomme. oder soll wow wieder so werden wie es war ?? wo man stundenlang pvp machen musste um einen rang zu steigen ^^


----------



## Fluxkompensator (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



offtopic:
Also die Bezeichung Pro-Gilde oder Pro-Gamer ist zunächst einmal falsch.

Pro - Bezeichung für jemanden der etwas proffessionell macht und damit sein Geld verdient.

Richtige Bezeichnung: Mehrzeit-Gilde oder Mehrzeit-Spieler.

topic:
Zudem schreiben bzw. sagen die so genannten Mehrzeitspieler (früher fälschlicherweise Pro-Gamer genannt) dass sie nur wegen dem Content in die diversen Instanzen gehen und das die Items nur ein plus sind, das nur dazu dient die nächst höheren Gegner und Bosse zu besiegen. Beim lesen des 1. Threads hört sich das aber anders an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Die so genannten Causalgamer (richtig wäre der Ausdruck Normalspieler) gönnen den Mehrzeitspielern die Items, diese Mehrzeitspieler aber den Normalspielern umgekehrt teilweise nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das ist sehr Schade und sollte von deren Seite her überdacht werden. Schon allein deswegen weil wir kurz nach dem Addon alle wieder gleich sind. (Ausnahme die Mehrzeitspieler haben mehr Verzauberungsmaterialien oder Gold durch das entzaubern oder verkaufen der Rüstungsteile ect.)

Ausserdem darf man nicht vergessen das die Normalspieler (früher Causalgamer oder in der Fachsprache - Dreckscausals) auch die gleiche Gebühr für das spielen bezahlen.

Hier könnte seitens Blizzard natürlich eingegriffen werden, das man pro Stunde bezahlt, zB 0,60 € pro Stunde. Das könnten sich aber viele Mehrzeitspieler nicht leisten, somit muss man froh sein das die Normalzeitspieler das Spiel WoW und teilweise sogar das Leben von Mehrzeitspielern mitfinanzieren.

mfg

Ein Dreckscausal


----------



## infadel (11. März 2008)

Also ich finde das Arena-system toll denn dort wird mehr auf skills als auf Zeit geachtet, dab 10 Kämpfe in der Woche genügen und man dadurch in ziemlich schneller Zeit gutes equip bekommt, wer abernichts kann braucht wochen um 1 Equipteil zu bekommen.


----------



## Deadlift (11. März 2008)

Weiß nicht warum ihr euch aufregt, als damals bekannt wurde das das Level Cap auf 80 gehoben wird ham alle geschrien wie geil das dann wird.

Ich hab damals bereits gesagt das es genau dazu kommen wird und dass wieder alle heulen, keiner hats mir geglaubt.

Das ist alles simples Marketing und Gewinnoptimierung.

Viele mögen jetzt kommen: Jo aber mit 80 ist dann Schluß

Das glaube ich kaum.... warum die Kuh ned melken solange sie Milch gibt.


Das wirklich traurige wie ich finde, ist wirklich was auch schon oft angesprochen wurde.
Der Einheitsbrei und die Entfremdung vom eigentlichen Kern des Spiels.

Ich fands früher echt noch genial als ich in IF stand und ein Krieger mit T2 kam vorbei.
Da hast du echt den Char Select aufgemacht und dir sämtliche Items ganz genau angesehn und dir gewünscht nur irgendwann selber son Teil zu haben.
Auch für PvP Items hast du dir nen ziemlichen Wolf gefarmt und warst damit auch im PvE brauchbar.

2 Wochen nach BC war der selbe Krieger ne Witzfigur mit seinem mickrigen Set und die PvP Sets überholt und abgeschafft.

Das eigentliche Problem im Moment ist doch, keiner weiß wann es wirklich zum Endgame kommt.
Volles T6 ist auch heute selten, und wenn mit 70 Schluß wäre und die Arena Sets etwas schlauer gestaltet worden wären denke ich würde keiner was sagen und das "Gefälle" wäre da.

Da aber keiner sicher sein kann das mit Level Cap 80 wirklich Schluß ist, fragt man sich langsam zurecht wie oft man dieses Downranking noch mitmacht und ob es sich wirklich lohnt mehr Zeit als man "Spaß" hat zu investieren (und braucht mir keiner was erzählen, jeder hat das mindestens einmal bereits getan), nur um dann etwas zu haben worüber man in 2 Wochen die Nase rümpft.


----------



## naked92 (11. März 2008)

Ich bin auch Casual gamer und hab mir irgendwie mein S3 zusammengefarmt.

Tatsache ist : 10 Spiele inner woche Arena und man hat irgendwann S3
                    Monatelanges Raiden und man hat irgendwann mal T6


----------



## Darkon84 (11. März 2008)

Uthser schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht warum die vielleicht 10% an HC Gamern sich einbilden ne extrawurst zu bekommen und 90% der Communitiy sollen in die Röhre kucken.
> Kinder Freaks und Versager sorry aber mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.



Und ich verstehe nicht warum die leute die nicht HC spielen die HC spieler immer als kiddis freack´s und versager betiteln. Es gibt nähmlich auch leute die ein MMORP auch als ein solches spielen und da ist numal auch das groß gruppen team spiel drin und ja auch ich finde es nicht fair das irgent so ein kiddi was ettliche wochen bg´s leacht und bissle arena gimpt mich dann mit s1 s2 und s3 dann ne gute stunde campt und ich der nur pve spielt und regelmässig was für sein equip tut ohne das arbeit freunde oder rl darunter leidet kann nichts machen.
Im RL gibts auch kein "es gefällt allen" wer was ordentliches haben muss was dafür tun und wer nicht machen kann/will der hat halt weniger und schlechtere karten.


----------



## fathril (11. März 2008)

ich finde es gut das man auch für hero marken equip mit t6 niveau bekommt
denn: 
1.nicht jeder hat zeit zum raiden(bei mir z.B. unter der woche wegen schule geht nicht und am we bin ich meistens feieren )
2.ich gehe raiden (in den ferien und auch da nicht oft^^) weil ich die ini von innen sehen will z.B. kara oder maggi nicht nur wegen den epics ausserdem will ich sagen können ja ich hab den prinz gelegt oder so
wer nur wegen epics raiden geht tut mir leid 
P.S. das ist nur ein SPIEL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muahdib (11. März 2008)

Sorry aber alles im allen sehen das die meisten zu einseitig ...

Als Casual Gamer mal schnell 100 Marken Farmen geht auch nicht wenn man nicht gerade ein paar Stunden dafür opfert ... das die Casuals einfach die Items abgrasen ist wirklich lächerlich ... und wer nun mein die PVP Items machen allles andere wett der hat die Prinzipien noch nicht verstanden ...

PVP Items sind auf kurzen schnellen Schaden ausgelegt Raiditems auf lange Sicht für Bossfights -> +5 Minuten
genauso wie mit der Trefferwertung .

Genauso wie mit Arena wer dort anfängt wird schnell merken sooooo schnell gehts auch nicht mit den Items ohne vorarbeit und wissen zu seinem Char steht man eh unter der 1500er Wertung und nur darüber steigen die
Arenapunkte drastischer an . Also rennt man für 1100 -> 1800 Punkte auch 4-6 Wochen für ein Item .... YEAH alles easy going .. ?  Ok 4-6 Wochen und nur ca 6 Stunden arbeit in 5vs5 aber hab erstmal nen 5er team als Casual ähm nächstes Problem ... wie bekommt man genügend Casuals die auch noch zur gleichen Zeit wenig zocken oha ..

Also definitiv hat man als Raider schneller mehr höherwertige Items zusammen als nen Casual Gamer ... denn wer Raidet nimmt sich meistens auch so noch die Zeit und betreibt ein wenig PVP / Arena und durch das Charwissen sowie die vorhandenen Epics schauts dann auch viel einfacherer aus in der Arena .

Epic ist halt nicht gleich Epic wer 12 Karaepics hat ist zwar lila angezogen aber hat auch nur den Anfang gesehen ... das schaut anders aus wenn man sich später im Auge oder in Hyal und BT die Items ansieht .
Es sind kleine Unterschiede die aber grosse Wirkung haben .

Es ist zu viel Itemdenken im ganzen Game da der Char dadurch sehr stark werden kann ok aber der wirkliche Grund ist für viele einen "Boss" taktisch zu legen um die Herrausforderung zu bestehen ... am Anfang schaffen das nur ambitionierte Spieler die dafür viel Zeit Investieren aber ich finde es gut das es
nach und nach jedem ermöglicht wird auch diesen Content zu sehen indem er sich anderweitig besser Ausrüstet und dann gestärkt in den harten Fight gehen kann . Ich sehe die nächsten Veränderungen Positiv das auch in den 25er Raids Heroic Marken droppen werden so haben "Hardcore" Gamer so auch noch einen kleinen Berechtigten Vorteil .. aber auch die Casuals die Eifrig durch die "kleinen" Instancen wuseln haben ihr Glücksgefühl und darum geht es in einem Spiel ... das Neid immer da sein wird oder Respekt vor jemanden der sich schneller besseres erarbeitet liegt nunmal an uns selbst und auch an demjenigen der obenansteht mit dem "besseren" Equip aber nicht unbedingt den besseren Manieren dafür .


Von daher zu sagen nen Casualgamer der das Spiel aus fun Spielt gehört hier nicht her und Epics soll er nicht für seine "Leistung" erhalten der denkt etwas verkehrt ... 


Eher gehören Leute nicht hierher die denken das System als "Schwanzvergleich" zu nutzen oder halt in den
BG´s Ehre "Abfarmen" durch Bot´s .

mfg Muahdib


----------



## Foudel (11. März 2008)

Also ehrlich...ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, ich spiele mit lauter Verrückten.
Das Ganze ist doch nur ein scheiß Spiel. Für einige Realitätsfremde mag es wohl realer sein als für andere Spieler, dennoch ist es was es eben ist...ein Spiel.
Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung überhaupt nicht. Ich würde mit einem Pinkelpott auf dem Kopf im Spiel herumlaufen, wenn es mir Vorteile bringen würde.
Der ganze epische High-Level-Ini-Klamotten-Mist ist mir sowas von egal. Warum auch sollte ich 50 mal In ein und dieselbe Ini rennen, um epischen Krempel abzugreifen, der mit dem nächsten großen Patch oder dem nächsten Add-On schon wieder nur Mittelmaß ist?
Schließlich ist WoW doch kein Wettbewerb Marke "Blizzard sucht den Superstar". Ich gestehe, ich habe 2 Level 70 Charaktere, die fliegen immer noch wie angeschossene Brieftauben von Punkt zu Punkt. Was mache ich mit einem epischen Flugtier, wenn ich keine Quests außer den täglichen stinklangweiligen habe, um von einem Ort zu einem anderen zu kommen?
Ich gestehe auch, ich habe mit dem zweiten Charakter nicht eine einzige Ini von innen gesehen? Für mich sind Inis wenig sinnvoll, wenn ich zigmal eine clearen muss, um vielleicht den Gegenstand zu bekommen, den ich gerne hätte.
Diese Art Wettbewerb, die hier ständig ausgetragen wird...diese Energie, die hier im Spiel verbraucht wird, die könnte einigen Spielern in der Realität sicher wesentlich nützlicher sein. Früher war es der aufgepimpte Golf, der als Geschlechtsteilverlängerung herhalten musste...heutzutage ist es der aufgepimpte Char in einem Spiel wie WoW.

Da frage ich doch mal ganz ernsthaft einige hier mit dem Titel des Themas..."Quo vadis"?


----------



## Spartaner (11. März 2008)

Moonshire schrieb:


> irgendwo zwischen dem 50 und 150 Karalauf



will ich sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxic-dust (11. März 2008)

Spartaner schrieb:


> will ich sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap, selbst wenn man nur 10x marken aus kara rausholt, hat man entweder das markending gekauft oder ehre zusammengekratzt, oder wie im besten fall, ist man schon lange in ssc/TK und macht halt  mind 3x raidini pro woche clear = wenn dabei in 2 wochen nix droppt...

Obwohl wir auch nen healschami in T5 haben mit nem blauen healerkolben aus irgendeiner non heroic^^


----------



## Nayfal (11. März 2008)

Hab doch mal alles gelesen bisher und bin froh, dass hier doch einige recht sachlich an die Sache rangehen.

Die Begriffe Casual und Hardcore sind nicht meine Erfindung, sondern haben sich anscheinend einfach in der Community eingebürgert. Ich magdie Begriffe auch nicht sonderlich, genauso wenig wie die Bezeichnung Pro-Gilde. Denn WoW ist für mich einfach keine Plattform für irgendwas in Richtung Pro (im Sinne von Esports). Dies kommt nun in Form der Arena-Server.

Bezüglich Design und Optik:
Ich möchte euch mal ein Beispiel nennen, aus der Zeit vor BC. Dort hat man noch jedem Spieler angesehen, was er im PvE erreicht hat, ohne die Betrachtungsfunktion zu benutzen. Wenn ich da an den BWL-Release denke und an die ersten Leute, die mit der Ausrüstung aus dieser Instanz rausgekommen sind und am Briefkasten in IF standen, da wusste eigentlich jeder Spieler gleich, dass diese Person wohl so einiges erlebt haben muss in diesem Spiel. Man hat ihnen gleich angesehen, dass sie wohl die übelsten Bosse gekillt haben müssen. Dasgleiche folgte mit AQ und Naxx. Es hat doch auch eine rollenspielspezifische Bedeutung! Jemand hat die übelsten Abenteuer erlebt und läuft dadurch in den schicksten Kleidern umher.

Heute laufen mehr Leute im T6-Design rum, als Leute, die tatsächlich T6 haben! S3 machts ja möglich. Ich denke auch, dass sich hier PvP-Sets und PvE-Sets stark voneinander unterscheiden sollten. Jemand, der hier Illidan und seine Handlanger in den Sand geschickt hat, dem sollte man das irgendwie ansehen können (und nicht nur in Form von legendären Waffen, beschränkt auf 2 Klassen).

Es ist ein Rollenspiel und man erlebt als Spieler die übelsten Bosse der WoW-Geschichte. Und vielleicht ist man einfach so stolz darauf, freut sich so sehr darüber, dass man das auch gerne nach außen hin zeigen möchte. Und zwar nicht in Form eines Titels, sondern in Form einer tollen Ausrüstung, die sich eben auch optisch abhebt. 

Soviel mal nur allein zur Optik.


----------



## Sir Schleuse (11. März 2008)

Ich sehe es ziemlich locker (bin auch "nur" casual) und vergleiche es mit anderen Spielen.
Überall gibt es einen steigenden Schwierigkeitsgrad und irgendwo ist ein Punkt erreicht, an dem ich! nur mit viel Mühe weiterkomme oder manchmal auch nicht.
Und bei WoW ist es genauso: 
Große Instanzen/Weltbosse o.ä. werde ich wohl kaum legen und auch nicht deren Equip bekommen (und auch kein PVP).
Gutes Equip soll denen vorbehalten bleiben, die sich richtig Mühe geben und über Wochen an einem Ziel arbeiten. Und das soll sich dann auch stark von meiner Ausstattung unterscheiden. Ich gönne es denjenigen..
Mich stellt es zufrieden, wenn ich anderen helfen kann z.B..
Gottlob ist dieses Spiel so unterschiedlich! Danke Blizzard.

Grüße
Schleuse


----------



## Faulmaul (11. März 2008)

ich finde es sehr traurig, daß hier derartig viele Verallgemeinerungen und Unsachlichkeiten in die Diskussion einfließen;

zum einen finde ich es sehr schade, wie der Begriff "Casuals" hier als Synonym für Faulheit oder Unfähigkeit gebraucht wird;

des weiteren stellt sich für mich die frage wie denn der TE mit Arena-equip im PvE erfolgreich zu sein gedenkt...

prinzipiell ist es für jene die noch nicht ein Jahr in dieser virtuellen Welt verbracht haben relativ schwer auf einem Niveau mit den "alten Hasen" zu spielen, zumal diejenigen, die hier schon länger mitmischen einen zeitlichen Vorteil genießen der nicht zu unterschätzen ist; die Wahl des richtigen Chars, die Vertiefung in die mathematischen/spielerischen Grundlagen sind Dinge, die einem nicht eben nach 2 Monaten WoW-zocken zulaufen. Nicht wenige haben so denke ich nicht mit dem ersten 70er erreicht was sie wollten sondern einiges an Zeit damit verbracht ihren eigenen Weg zu finden. Welche Klassen/Skillungen gefragt sind um den Anschluß in Richtung Hyjal/BT zu finden hat sich erst oftmals erst herauskristallisiert, nachdem man schon vieles an Zeit in "Totgeburten" investiert hat.

warum sollen jene die erst vor 6 monaten dazugekommen sind darunter leiden, daß sich eine gutorganisierte Raidgilde mit dem "passenden" Klima nur schwer finden lässt?

warum soll jemand der nicht die Zeit hat jede Woche an 4 Tagen je 6 stunden oder mehr in Raids zu investieren nicht gleich aussehen dürfen wie jemand der diese Ressourcen hat?

warum der Neid auf die PvP-gimps mit ihrem tollen Arena-equip? (mal ehrlich... nur weil das S3 aussieht wie das T6 heisst das doch noch lange nichts, oder? die Qualität des Spielers dahinter entscheidet über erfolg/mißerfolg und die art und weise wie sich diese messen lassen; wer auf stumpfes PvP in der arena steht und keinen ansporn hat zu raiden versäumt ja ohnehin das beste.... warum also soll er/sie nicht seine zeit mit lila-equip entlohnt sehen dürfen? schließlich zwingt man ja die PvE-Spieler auch nicht sich mit PvP zu beschäftigen... mal abgesehen von der Insignie der Horde/allianz vielleicht.... und wer unbedingt beides haben will darf halt seine Zeit auf beides aufteilen...)

vielleicht ließe sich diese mißgunst einfach entschärfen indem eine schärfere Trennung zwischen PvE und PvP stattfindet... kein PvP mehr auf PvE-Servern und umgekehrt.

my 2 cents...


----------



## Aplizzier (11. März 2008)

Jedem seine Meinung. Wobei ich genau der Meinung bin das Blizz nur auf die Kohle aus ist!!!!!!!Klar würde ich das als Frima vllt nicht ander smachen aber ich finds schade. Ich  fands cool mal einen mit t6 in IF zu sehen da dacht ich mir " yeahh der schaut nice aus " und hätt ich das gehabt dann würd ich es nicht andes tun. Das heißt jedoch nicht das ich mindewertigkeitskomplexe habe sondern weil man einfach iwie in nem game cool ist. Wenn du im echten Leben hübsch und erflogreich bist wirste ja auch iwie automatisch  bzw dich anders dastellen als wenn du es als iwie ein kleiner verpickelter Junge tun würdest. Ich verurteile auch die Hardcoregamer net. Der eine spielt für sien lebengern fussball und der eine WoW. Der eine wird erfolgreicher fussballspieler und der andere führt ne iimba Gilda an!!!!! Also selsbt wenn ich nie iwelche ultraepics haben werde finde ich sollten diese für die besten gilden auhc da sein


----------



## Dagonzo (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...


Also man siehts ja schon an deiner Signatur das du nichts anderes zu tun hast als WoW zu zocken. Wer solch ein verkrüppeltes WoW-Gehirn hat, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen. Du betreibst WOW als Sport und nicht zum Spaß. Scheint echt dein Lebensinhalt zu sein. Dabei gönnst du den Gelegenheitsspielern nicht auch mal ein Stück vom Kuchen? Mein Beileid. 
Wie gehts eigentlich im RL? Bist du da wenigstens halb so fleißig wie in WoW?
Wirst du eigentlich mal aus dem Fenster springen wenn es WoW irgendwann einmal nicht mehr geben wird?


----------



## Unaton (11. März 2008)

Ich denke Blizz überschwemmt uns nun mit epix, damit jeder Spieler beim Start des Addons ungefähr gleiche Chancen hat. Ich selbst bin KEIN Raider, kann die Leute aber gut verstehen. Ich schüttel schon manchmal den Kopf wenn so ein S3 Warri mit S3 Axt an mir vorbei läuft. Schon krass.
Ich vermute mal das WotLk wieder "härter" wird. BC war ein verdammt mieses Addon und allgemein die Scherbenwelt ist schrecklich, ich freu mich auf die "alte" "neue" Welt. Auch soll man durch neue Kleinigkeiten jetzt sich von der breiten Masse abheben, Rüstungen soll man ja nun färben können wie in GW. (ICH bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, meine das aber gelesen zu haben.)
Ich wäre sehr enttäuscht von Blizz wenn sie Arthas "einfach" verheitzen, das soll schon ne Herrausforderung sein. Ebenfalls bin ich dafür, das man die ganzen Arena Sachen auch nur im BG, Duell und eben in der Arena einsetzen kann, was anderes machen Gelegenheitszocker eh nicht. PvE und PvP klar trennen. Meiner Meinung nach das beste und so werden vllt. einige auch dazu animiert den "hoffentlich guten neuen" PvE Inhalt von WoW auszukosten, war ja eh schon immer mehr PvE als PvP.

Ich freu mich!

PS: Ich trage selbst S1 und PvP Items, also braucht mich keiner Flamen das ich ein "PvP Hasser" oder so was in der Art sei. Mich reitzt beides, aber zur Zeit mehr PvE, weil das rumgezerge im BG mehr als nur noch langweilt.
PPS: Nein ich bin KEIN Alli!


----------



## tHe aXe (11. März 2008)

*Auch meinen Senf dazu geb* Also, ich hab absolut kein Verständnis für die selbsternannten Hardcore Gamer die gleiche jeden der nicht T6 Content raidet oder nur ab und zu zocken als Vollpfeifen darstellen. ABER: Ich finde es auch schade von Blizz dass durch PvP einem die Epix nachgeworfen werden. Ich halte nicht viel von PvP und bin deshalb auch ausschliesslich im Raid unterwegs, zur zeit bin ich mit meiner Gilde erfolgrecih dabei den T5 content zu raiden, und das auch als eigentlich Casual spieler, weil ich halt im RL viel um die Ohren hab trotzdem bin ich zuversichtlich bis WotLK noch BT und MH von innen zu sehn.

Das einzige Problem was ich sehe ist dass sich viele PvPler versuchen sich durch das angebliche Imba Arena equip in Raids einzuschleichen obwohl ein Teil der Ausrüstung nur bedingt für Raids zu gebrauchen ist... Da macht Blizzard den falschen schritt, da PvP Items mittlerweile nur noch Sache der zeit anstatt des Skills sind.


----------



## Bavario (11. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



Hmm,

wenn ich soviel Zeit hätte wie du, dann könnte ich mich jeden Tag hundertmal ins BG stellen und Ehre und Abzeichen farmen und hätte ohne jeden Skill das selbe Equip wie einer, der seinen Char perfekt beherrscht.

Imo sollten die besseren Spieler auch besseres Equip haben, was sie im Grunde genommen auch immer haben werden. Daß man, und wenn man richtig überlegt, auch als Casual nicht so einfach an deine 24/7 Teile komme hat den einfachen Grund, daß man hier auch nicht mehr Zeit aufbringen kann. Und bis man als Casual die Zeichen zusammen hat, die man braucht um ein so ein Teil abzugraben, vergeht auch noch genügend Zeit. Von Patch bis zu Addon wird es kaum einem Casual gelingen sich von den items auf dem Niveau zu bewegen wie es ein HC-Spieler eben kann. geschweige denn Epic-Flieger usw...


----------



## Spave (11. März 2008)

Das gröte Problem der PVE Spieler ist doch, dass sie sich, auch wenn sie wesentlich mehr Zeit in WoW investiert haben, nicht mehr von allen anderen abheben / durch besseres Equip auffallen! Ich wäre dafür, dass mein eigenst für jeden T6 Raidchar eine Instanz entwickelt, wo dieser Spieler dann von sehr vielen Statisten (er soll das Gefühl haben, das wären echte Spieler) bejubelt wird und ständig whispers bekommt , woher er doch dieses IMBA-Eq habe. Dadurch könnten sich die PVE Spieler dann doch irgendwie beweisen / kämen auf ihre Kosten!

Für mich heißt es ganz klar:

KEINE MACHT DEN HARDCORE RAIDERN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyia (11. März 2008)

Hmm, ich geb jetzt au ma meinen senf dazu. 

Spiele selber seit release von WoW, und habe bis auf nax eigtl den gesamten Content erfolgreich gesehen. Die einzige Pause die ich eingelegt habe war nach dem release von Bc weil durch die krasse Entwertung der alten, im vergleich zu den heutigen high end items, äusserst hart erarbeiteten Items war die Luft raus. Mittlerweile raide ich wieder, s macht zwar spass, aber es ist schon i wie hart wenn man Leute sieht die mit ihren gekauften S3 waffen rumlaufen die gleichwertig oder besser sind wie items die sich andere erarbeiten (@ Grivok, etwas erarbeiten kann auch spass machen.) Na ja, die laune von i welchen casuals verderben lassen die mit gleich aussehendem equip rumrennen? nöö ^^ vllt macht blizz mit wotlk nen schritt weg von world of casualcraft, we`ll see.



Nayfal schrieb:


> Jeder sieht gleich aus, jeder kann gleich stark sein. Der eine mit viel Aufwand, der andere mit weniger Aufwand



vom Equip her meiner Meinung nach ja, aber skill kann man noch net gegen heroic marken kaufen ;D



Grivok schrieb:


> 2. Wer es noetig hat sich in Orgrimmar/Ironforge mit seinem T6 auf den Marktplatz zu stellen um sich bewundern zu lassen, hat ein noch viel groesseres Problem, da er dann imho an massiven Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidet, die er dadurch versucht zu kompensieren.
> 
> Sorry aber das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema



a.) OG hat keinen "marktplatz"
b.) warum entschuldigst du dich für deine Meinung?


----------



## Siiri (11. März 2008)

Dieses "Casuals haben weniger Zeit zum Spielen und haben trotzdem ein Recht darauf, das ganze Spiel zu sehen" geht mir irgendwie auf den Keks.

Was machen diese Leute bei einem Offline-Spiel? Verlangen die bei Saturn ihr Geld zurück, wenn sie's nicht bis zum Endboss schaffen?


----------



## oens (12. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> @pymonte: Es gibt diese: "nichts tun, aber alles wollen" spieler durchaus. Doch musst auch sehen, dass es spieler gibt die: "ich möchte gerne etwas von, aber durch mein RL hab ich nich so viel Zeit" Arbeiten etc.. ich hab zur zeit pro abend auch nur noch ca. 2h zeit.. ma abgesehn von Weekend. Ich würd auch mal sehr gerne BT, MH etc sehn, doch leider fehlt mir die Zeit dafür. Ich bin auch nich dafür, dass man alles super easy bekommt. Doch ausgleich muss sein. Und ich bin auch bereit etwas zu geben um an was gutes ranzukommen.



du sprichst mir aus der seele...ich habe kurz nach erscheinen von bc begonnen und habe es vor 2 wochen doch endlich mal auf lvl 70 geschafft.
ich habe einen zeitraubenden job, bin drillingspapa und habe ne frau die (verständlicherweise) abends gerne mal was von ihrem mann hat bevor sie ins bett geht. daher würde ich mich als casual-player bezeichnen der meistens erst ab 22 uhr oder noch später on ist. zum beispiel mc oder naxx habe ich nie wirklich gesehen da die raids entweder schon am laufen waren oder erst gar keine gruppe bzw. ein schlachtzug zusammenzukriegen war...frei nach dem motto: blos schnell lvl 58 werden und in die scherbenwelt da aus azeroth eh alles crap ist. wegen meiner spielzeit habe ich auch hauptsächlich nur questitems (pvp liegt mir nicht wirklich) und werde auf grund meines schlechten equips ungern mitgenommen...ich sehe es kommen das ich fds, mh und bt auch nicht von innen sehen werde...





			
				Unaton schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls bin ich dafür, das man die ganzen Arena Sachen auch nur im BG, Duell und eben in der Arena einsetzen kann, was anderes machen Gelegenheitszocker eh nicht. PvE und PvP klar trennen. Meiner Meinung nach das beste und so werden vllt. einige auch dazu animiert den "hoffentlich guten neuen" PvE Inhalt von WoW auszukosten, war ja eh schon immer mehr PvE als PvP.



nette idee die mir gefällt...nur auf einem pvp-realm etwas blöd umzusetzen wenn man wie viele am open-pvp interessiert ist (mir geht das oftmals ziemlich auf den senkel mit dem open-pvp aber egal)



			
				Siiri schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen diese Leute bei einem Offline-Spiel? Verlangen die bei Saturn ihr Geld zurück, wenn sie's nicht bis zum Endboss schaffen?



bei einem offline-spiel bist du nicht auf andere angewiesen und kannst dir für gewöhnlich auch kein besseres equip erspielen...


----------



## DocFloppy (12. März 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt schätzungsweise 90% hier durchgelesen und um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin ein bissl irritiert.

Klar, wer mehr leistet soll mehr bekommen.
Wer weniger leistet sollte weniger bekommen.

*Nur eines lässt mich hier grübeln:*

*WoW ist ein Spiel! Mehr nicht.*

In ein paar Jahren juckt das alles keinen Menschen mehr. Alles was dann zählt ist, ob man das Spiel gut fand, ob man ein paar schöne Stunden dabei hatte, ob man vielleicht dabei Leute kennengelernt hat mit denen man auch später noch Kontakt hat.

Schaut doch einfach auf Diablo II zurück. Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere noch an die ein oder andere ähnliche oder themennahe Diskussion in den einschlägigen Foren erinnnern. Farmen, sich ziehen lassen, Items klauen... usw.  ........das gibts ja nicht erst seit WoW. Das Argument, dass WoW aber monatlich Geld kostet und man deshalb andere Ansprüche/Rechte hätte ist, wenn ihr Euch mal die AGB´s anschaut (vielleicht sogar beider Games) im Grunde hinfällig da es keine Rolle spielt. Wenn Blizzard Euch für 0€ keine Rechte gibt, oder für 12€, das ist doch egal. 

Ich spiele und zahle für WoW weil ich Spaß am Spiel habe. Das ist jedoch für unzählige Menschen nur noch Nebensache. Wichtig ist es sich zu präsentieren und zu zeigen was man hat und dafür wird so einiges in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Ripp (12. März 2008)

ja die ganze angelegenheitist ziemlich schwer zu beantworten..... Natürlich frustet es Leute die viele Zeit zu investieren und nachher nicht wirklich "besser dazustehen". Aber mal meine ganz ehrliche Meinung zum Raiden:
Ich denke, dass es in Raids vor allem drauf ankommt 25 Mann so zu koordinieren,dass der Encountern nachher Dreck frisst!

Natürlich is ein besseres Equip eine wesentliche Vereinfachung, aber gutes Grp-play könnte dies kompensieren. 

Und vor allem: Was gibts cooleres als ein First-Kill??? Vor allem hab ich so das Gefühle, dass sie Instanzen um so mehr Spass machen je näher sie am High-End-Content sind!


----------



## Mr. Lich (12. März 2008)

ich würde mich auch als casual bezeichnen...
vor BC hab ich ungefähr 3 epics besessen und sonst nur blaues zeug obwohl ich damals recht oft und lange gespielt habe und viel pech beim loot in mc hatte... NA UND? um so mehr hab ich mich gefreut wenn ich mal was gutes bekommen habe!
selbst ich als kein "super erfolgreicher" WOW-spieler meine, dass sich die leute, die sich ihr equip hart erarbeitet haben auch verdient haben...
dadurch, dass nun jeder so schnell an epics kommt hat das ganzee irgendwie an spannung verloren...ich finds schade...vor allem dass man mit items die man sich aus dem pvp gefarmt  hat sogar noch vorteile gegenüber einem raider hat(klingt ja eigentlich logisch aba^^), dass hat mein ganzes bild von wow verändert

ich war damals auch mit blauen gegenständen zu frieden und jetzt sind die nur noch en dreck wert


----------



## benski235 (12. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich finde die Diskussion schon Interessant, jedoch verstehe ich die Problematik nicht. Die Hardcorespieler hatten doch schon ihren Spass, sie waren es die das Privileg hatten als 1. den Endgame Content genießen zu dürfen, sie sind die jenigen die sich eine Kerbe in die Siegestafel schlagen durften. Alles was danach kam war doch nur noch Itemfarmerei.
Ich finde es klasse dass Bizzard jetzt auch die Möglichkeiten gewährt sich Hyal und den BT anzuschauen

1. Durch das entfallen der Zugangsquest
2. Durch den leichteren erwerb hochwertiger Items

Und mit 2.4 kommt ja auch wieder eine schicke 25er für die Hardcore Spieler, bleibt zu hoffen das es nicht das Naxxramas von BC wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Ja das Spiel soll Spaß machen und zwar jedem!
Bei wem WoW oder jedes andere MMO in Arbeit ausartet und der schon mehr oder weniger gezwungenermassen spielt sollte sich vielleicht etwas Gedanken darüber machen.

Aber!
Vergleicht es doch ganz einfach mal mit anderen Rollenspielen, überall gilt wer länger spielt hat mehr bzw. ist einfach schon weiter im Spiel. 
Denkt an die Spieler der ersten Stunde, ja manche von uns spielen noch, wir gucken schon ab und an doof aus der Wäsche wenn Spieler die das Spiel erst seit 4 Monaten spielen schon beinahe genau so weit sind wie unsereins.

Das geht jetzt nicht gegen casuals ganz im Gegenteil, aber wenn Ihr ehrlich seid ist es so wie es momentan ist auch nicht fair. Lösung wie Blizzard und die comunity aus der Crux wieder rauskommt fällt mir auch keine ein.
Evtl wäre es eine Idee das Level Cap und den Skill Cap abzuschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## Faulmaul (12. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Denkt an die Spieler der ersten Stunde, ja manche von uns spielen noch, wir gucken schon ab und an doof aus der Wäsche wenn Spieler die das Spiel erst seit 4 Monaten spielen schon beinahe genau so weit sind wie unsereins.
> 
> Das geht jetzt nicht gegen casuals ganz im Gegenteil, aber wenn Ihr ehrlich seid ist es so wie es momentan ist auch nicht fair.



das meinst du aber nich ernst...

wie würde es dir gefallen wenn sie den Giuseppe Farina ausbuddeln, reanimieren und zum unumstößlichen Formel-1 Weltmeister für alle ewigkeit ernennen?

wettbewerb (und n spiel ist nichts anderes) bedeutet nicht, daß es einen ewigen Sieger gibt... oder immer die selben die Medaille kriegen.

Wäre es so würde keiner bis auf die ersten 3 (Gold, Silber und Bronze) mehr spielen wollen...

aber vielleicht wäre das nich so übel...

die "beste Gilde" (z.B. Nihilum) oder die ersten drei Zocker auf dem Planeten die es mit der Originalverpackung fürs spiel bis nach Hause zu ihrem PC geschafft haben werden ausgezeichnet und kriegen ihre Position auf die Stirn gebrandet; danach werden die server abgeschalten und das wars...


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Nein denn auch die machen mal Pause und man kann nachrücken, ok Nihilum vielleicht nicht. 
Aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema die befinden sich auf der Hatz nach den First Kills. 
Wie groß ist die Anzahl der Spieler prozentual gesehen die sich weltweit daran beteiligen, 1%?

Ich kann nur noch mal wiederholen vergleiche es mit anderen MMORPG's. Du wirst keines finden das mehr oder weniger sagt ok danke das Ihr ein Jahr gespielt habt, danke fürs Geld. Alle die jetzt neu anfangen brauchen für all das was Ihr gemacht habt 4 Wochen.

Was sollen Deiner Meinung nach Spieler machen die das Spiel, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, etwas länger spielen? Instanz clearen und dann ein Jahr Ihren Account einfrieren bis zum nächsten Addon? Weil sie in dieser Zeit einfach nichts mehr erreichen können, da Ihnen das Spiel diese Möglichkeit momentan einfach nicht mehr bietet?

So wie es jetzt ist hat sich Blizzard auf jeden Fall verrannt. War es früher so das WoW tatsächlich nur etwas für hardcore Spieler/Gilden war und so gut wie keinen content für casual gamer lieferte, so ist es jetzt genau umgekehrt.

Sieh dich doch mal um, wie viele "alte Spieler" gibt es noch? Die meisten wandern ab, hängen das Spiel, eben aus diesen Gründen, an den Nagel.

//Rafa


----------



## Faulmaul (12. März 2008)

auf der anderen seite hiesse das aber auch, daß man wenn man nich innerhalb der ersten sagen wa mal 3 bis 6   monate nach erscheinen des spiels garnichmehr einzusteigen braucht, weil mans eh nie soweit bringen kann wie die die von anfang an dabei waren?

sry, ich raide selber auch gerne (bin zwar noch n stück weg vom BT, aber evtl klappt das noch bis WotLK) und bringe definitiv meinen Einsatz mit vielen Stunden die woche um mal ins "endgame" zu kommen;
die "4 wochen" von denen du sprichst die hüpfst du mir mal mit nem ahnungslosen vor, der hier frisch einsteigt und dann in 4 Wochen von 0 auf 70 und bis in die T6-innis reinkommt. das ist vollkommener schwachsinn und hat nix mit der realität zu tun
mich nervts auch wenn jeder leecher-gimp mit S1 und S2-teilen denkt er hat da irgendwas geleistet nur weil er halt mal so lila crap anhat; was mich aber noch mehr ärgert sind solche schwachsinnigen ansichten a la "wer nich von anfang an dabei war darf dies nich erreichen können und jenes nich sehen"

wer meint er müsse mit seinem equip und Progress hausieren gehen und sich Bestätigung von anderen holen weil er ja soooooooooo toll ist hat wie schon oftmals hier im Thread erwähnt n Problem mit seinem Selbstwertgefühl und gehört in die Klapse; die einzige Bestätigung die zählt ist intrinsisch und hat nix mit diesen Idioten zu tun die meinen das ganze game wäre nixmehr wert weil sie beim posen vorm AH nichmehr auffallen (weil ja S3 auch so aussieht wie ihr T6)

wenn du ein Problem damit hast, daß auch andere so weit kommen können wie du dann hör besser gleich zu spielen auf... du versuchst hier nämlich einer Freizeitbeschäftigung (SPIEL) die dazu dient dich in deiner Freizeit mit etwas spannendem zu beschäftigen mit einer produktiven Leistung gleichzustellen (so a la Arbeit). Wenn du das tust hast du ganz klar den Bezug zur Realität verloren.


----------



## Nahira (12. März 2008)

Ohne hier alles gelesen zu haben,...folgendes Beispeil:

Ihr geht in die Disko. Ihr zahlt 10Euro Eintritt.
Mann a) hat naechsten morgen mit vier Frauen geschlafen.
Mann b) hat keine abbekommen.

b) hat gleich viel gezahlt wie a) aber trotzdem nicht gleich viel bekommen. Laeuft b) jetzt zum Disko Manager und fordert vier Frauen weil a) auch so viele bekommen hat?

Denkt mal darueber nach.



@Die ganze Ingame-Neid etc. geschichte wie z.B.


> 2. Wer es noetig hat sich in Orgrimmar/Ironforge mit seinem T6 auf den Marktplatz zu stellen um sich bewundern zu lassen, hat ein noch viel groesseres Problem, da er dann imho an massiven Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidet, die er dadurch versucht zu kompensieren.



Haettest du zugang zu Illidan und Archimonde wuerdest du das jetzt nicht schreiben. Natuerlich glaubst du, dass das deine Meinung ist aber diese wuerde sich auch aendern. Und was ist so schlimm am zur Schau stellen weil man irgendwo erfolg hatte? Ich meine im Reallife geben manche menschen auch an wie viel Alkohol sie verkraften und dass sie person X und Y unter den Tisch gesoffen haben. Fuer manche ist das halt ein Erfolg fuer die anderen einfach Dummheit.

Wie man seine Aufmerksamkeit im Alltag bekommt ist jedermans freie entscheidung und ob sie im Spiel oder im RL stattfindet macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Nahira (12. März 2008)

Delete Please. War doppelpost iwie.


----------



## Corlin (12. März 2008)

Hab mir jetzt ueber die letzten paar tage zich solcher threads durchgelesen. Bin einer der eigentlich nur liest und sich sein teil dabei denkt. Aber hier muss ich auch mal was dazu schreiben.

Ich verstehe die grossen gilden schon wie nihilum, risen oder wie sie auch alle heissen. Da farme ich die grossen 25er monate lang um die high end enconter zu legen. Nochmal ein paar monate um mein wunsch equip zu bekommen. Und dann kommt so ein "normaler" (ich nehme das wort casual bewusst nicht.... da ich das wort die letzen paar tage hassen gelernt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) der hoechstwarscheinlich grade lvl70 geworden ist. Und bekommt ein vergleichbares item durch ein paar bagdes oder pvp ehre. Dazu muss man sagen.... ich weiss selber das es nicht einfach ist epics durch boj`s zu bekommen. Gehe heroics und kara nun seit ein paar monate. Und hab z.Z nur die War Kings Cloak fuer 25badges(heisst die so?) fuer mein hunter. Und das die neuen boj items es mit t5-6 aufnehmen koennen, dafuer aber 100boj kosten...Ok. Das das mit einem hohen zeit aufwand verbunden ist.. wissen wir ja alle.  Aber das sehe doch mal die situation fuer den hardcore player. Man kann ein heroic instance Boss nicht mit einem Kael'thas,Lady Vashj oder illidan vergleichen. Solche kaempfe sind viel komplexer als ein heroic boss... der durch den heroic mode vielleicht zwei abiltys mehr kennt. Jetzt denken sich die "normalos" ja aber ein illidan brauch ich nur einmal killen um an ein t6 item zu kommen, fuer badges muss ich aber wochenlang instancen farmen. Was so auch stimmt.. teilweise zumindest. Es muss ja nicht heissen das ich (als mage z. meine neuen staff, bei illidan z.b, gleich beim first kill bekomme. Das kann schon seine tage/wochen/monate dauern. Und das ich da als hardcore player genervt bin... is ja woll klar ! Ich raide BT monate lang um an meinen staff zu kommen. Wenn man nicht grad nihilum ist, ist das auch nicht mal eben so gemacht. Dann kommt so ein otto normal 70 und farmt heroic sp 14tage und hat das gleiche item (oder vergleichbare) Und man kann bt nicht mit slave pens auf eine stufe stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe man versteht worauf ich hinauswill.

Ich persoenlich bin auch nur ein "normalo". Da es mir arbeitstechnisch nicht moeglich ist mehr als 4tage in 2wochen zu spielen ( da ich out of town arbeite). Ich wuerde gerne Tempest keep, ssc oder berg hyal gehen. is mir aber leider nicht vergoennt. So bleibt mir nur heroics und kara zu farmen wenn ich zuhause bin. Und es macht mir spass. 
Was mich persoenlich am meisten nervt. Ist wenn man in einer major city ist. Und jeder 70 sieht aus wie der andere. Jeder hunter sieht aus wie der andere... jeder warlock sieht aus wie der andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sind dann meistens die leute die vom tuten und blasen keine ahnung haben. das merkt man dann wenn man mit dennen in heroics or kara geht... Und naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fuer die pvp bg gear braucht man nicht wirklich viel zeit oder skill zu investieren. Ich trage an meinem hunter zwar selbs ein paar pvp items. Das aber auch eher will ich in diesen slots noch alte quest items hatte ! 
Blizzard sollte wirklich da mal was aendern..... das man sich die gear optisch veraendern kann ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich in vielen Threads zu diesen thema gelesen habe. Ich bezahle das gleiche geld "so ich will auch alles sehen" am besten mit keiner arbeit verbunden. Das ist falsch. Du bezahlst das geld um deinen charackter zu spielen. Der end content ist fuer spieler da... die zeit und arbeit darein stecken um soweit zu kommen. So du bekommst die chance "es irgendwan mal zu sehen"
Also kommt mir nicht immer "ich zahle also `muss` ich auch das sehen" da kommt mir wirklich immer das kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich verstehe die raid gilden voll und ganz. Da steck man viel arbeit in ein ziel.... nur damit irgendso ein 0815 spielder kommt um mit weniger arbeit das gleiche ziel erreicht. 

Um irgendwas sehen zu koennen. Will und muss ich arbeit reinstecken. Ich moechte nicht alles in arsch geblasen bekommen. 

soweit von mir...

mfg


----------



## Kurayami (12. März 2008)

Also ich bin der Meinung Blizzard geht einen falschen Weg mit dem nächsten Patch, ich selbst raide BT und Hyjal
(beides Clear) mich stört zwar nicht, dass Blizzard neue Items für Heroic-Badges einführt, jedoch stört mich der Wegfall jeglicher Pre-Quests für die Instanzen. Irgendwo bauen die Instanzen ja aufeinander auf und nun kann nach Bekanntgabe der neue Items für Heroic-Bagdes sich jeder BT und Hjyal tauglich Equipen und dann dort bei Gilden mitgehen. Es wäre in Ordnung gewesen wenn sich die "Casualgamer" zwar equipen und so leichter und schneller vorankommen aber trotzdem den Content "abarbeiten". Und um in BT oder Hyjal zu raiden muss man kein 24/7 Spieler sein, bei uns aus dem Server gibt es auch Gilden die 3 mal die Woche à 4 Stunden raiden und  Hyjal clear und auch in BT schon unterwegs sind.  Was mich neben der Abschaffung der Pre-Quests stört ist, das man sich nun ab dem Patch scheinbar auch Epic-Gems und Nethervortex für Heroic-Bagdes kaufen kann, ich finde grad solche Kleinigkeiten sollten dann auch den Raidern vorbehalten sein, da es irgendeinen Unterschied schon geben sollte zwischen Spielern die mehr Zeit und Spielern die weniger Zeit ins Game investieren.  Und sie Sache das Leute einen kleinen "oho"-Effekt wollen wenn man sie mit ihrem T6 oder so sieht ist normal, ich mein sowas ist doch im RL genauso oder was glaubt ihr warum sich die Leute tolle Autos kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proe07 (12. März 2008)

ich bin ein gelegentheits spieler da ich durch meine arbeit wenig zeit hab. ausserdem finde ich keinen raid der zu zeiten geht in denen ich arbeitsbedingt spielen kann.




wenn in einem SPIEL der NEID anfängt sollte man AUFHÖREN!! das hat nichts mehr mit spass zu tun sondern ist shcon KRANK!




obwohl man gute sachen auch "einfach so" bekommt würd ich gern auch mal gruul, hiyal, BT sehen aber da werd ich nie rein komm als geb ich mich mit den sachen zufrieden die ich "einfach so" bekomm um den spass nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## LMay (12. März 2008)

Ich möchte Faulmaul für seinen letzten Post das dickeste SIGN aussprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seb77 (12. März 2008)

Oh mein Gott....

Es ist doch ziemlich krank, was hier im Thread zu lesen ist. Die Leute die 40 Stunden die Woche vor WoW hängen Flamen wegen zu schlechten Items....

Mal ab davon, das ein gefarmtes S1 in einem Raid einfach nur Müll ist, habt ihr mal an die Leute gedacht, die keine geregelten Arbeitszeiten haben?? 
Wie soll man da jeden DI um 19h, jeden MI um 20h, usw. irgendwelche semiprofessionellen Raids durchführen?  -> Nicht möglich... Diese Leute freuen sich über Alternativen!!

Weiterhin sieht man hier scheinbar das Hauptproblem in WoW. Es kommt leider weniger auf den Skill, als vielmehr auf die Items an, die ein "Normalspieler" ja ach so leicht hinterhergeworfen bekommt. 

Leicht? Um ein brauchbares Arenaset zu haben, muss man auch knapp 200.000k Ehre anhäufen...von Spaß ist da auch nicht zu sprechen!!

Um WoW als SPIEL zu betreiben ist das schon deutlich zu viel. Nicht jeder ist gewillt, 4-6 Std. pro Tag vor dem Rechner zu verbringen. 

Wer in der "oberen Liga" spielen will muss und sollte Zeit dafür investieren müssen, aber es muss dem erheblich größeren Teil der Arbeitenden Bevölkerung auch möglich sein, einzuloggen und ein bis zwei Stunden Spaß zu haben und gut! (siehe WC3, keine Items, nur SKILL!)

Ich freue mich z.B. auf das Arenaturnier! Jeder hat die gleichen Items, kein MORL (Mensch ohne RL) der wegen besser Items gewinnt, die Kombo und der Skill entscheiden über Sieg oder Loose!!

Flamen wegen der Items ist eigentlich nicht nötig, wer T5/T6 und die ZEIT hat, kann das Endgame sehen, die anderen nicht! S1-3 reicht für die Inis net. Wenn ihr Raider im PvP aufs Mowl bekommt?! PECH, dann famrt Ehre, sind nur ein paar Stunden die Woche mehr, evtl. die letzten RL-Kontankte abbrechen, da kann man noch Zeit rausholen!!

Leute und wenn ihr so lange vor dem Game hängt, macht euch Gedanken, ob es das Wert ist, ich habe mal gehört, epic ist vergänglich^^


----------



## Makalvian (12. März 2008)

also ich denke mal mich kann man auch zum vielraider zählen aber ich finds soweit garnicht schlimm das die normal spieler ihr eqipp sogesagt hinterher getragen bekommen wenn ich raide geht es mir klar auch irgendwie um items aber in erster linier um den erfolg .... um das eintraineren der bosse bis sie liegen und ich denk wer noch nicht vashi und keal gelegt hat verpasst die wohl spannensten kämpfe in bc ....  außerdem wär es langweilig und sinnlos gäbe es nur für die raidgilden gutes eqipp und der rest der spieler müsste rumdümpeln


----------



## Bishop-1980 (12. März 2008)

Ich muss gestehen das ich die meisten Beiträge nur überflogen habe da diese Diskussionen schon seit längerem ja im Gange sind und im Grunde immer das selbe dabei rumkommt. Jeder hackt auf dem anderen rum.

Warum müsst ihr euch an den Items so sehr hochziehen? Versucht die Sache doch einmal von einem anderen Standpunkt zu sehen.

Vorweg zu mir selbst. Ich spiele auch seit Anbeginn der WoW Zeitrechnung. Ich habe jede Instanz geraidet und ich hatte viel Spaß dabei. Nicht wegen den Items sondern wegen der Leute. Es war einfach herrlich das Erfolgserlebnis einen Boss zu töten an dem man schonm so lange probiert mit anderen zu teilen. Mir ging es eigentlich nie um Items. Das war eher nebensächlich. Klar will man sich damit auch verbessern aber es wird meiner Meinung nach überbewertet. Es ist ein Multiplayer Online Spiel und kein Multiitembekommundrumpos Online Game. Also genießt doch lieber mal die Tatsache das ihr einen schönenn Abend mit Leuten verbringt mit denen ihr Spaß habt. Egal ob Raid / Hero / BG oder sonst was. 

Aber anscheinend gibt es so etwas wohl nicht mehr. Gilden mutieren wohl zu reinen Zweckgemeinschaften und gerade das ist es was diese Stimmung hier aufbraust. Blizzard kann rein gar nichts dafür. Sie versuchen nur jedem den gleichen Spaß zu bieten egal auf welche Art und Weise. Die Items werden auf einen gleichen Level gestellt aber anstatt anderen etwas zu gönnen wird hier wieder hart gegen die anderen angegangen. So etwas lässt mich nur den Kopf schütteln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. Beim Raiden geht es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht in erster Linie um die Items sondern um den Inhalt der einem Geboten wird. Dieser magische Moment z.B. wenn ein Boss seinen Dialog mit den Raidern hält. Aber anscheinend wird auch das vergessen.

So long. Vielleicht habe ich ja einige dazu gebracht einen kurzen Moment nachzudenken.

Tarjan, Lordaeron


----------



## Osse (12. März 2008)

Ich selbst empfinde das mittlerweile als ein großes Problem in WoW. 

Blizzard versucht jedem Spieler alles zu ermöglichen und dabei geht der Spaß verloren. 

Fakt ist doch, daß 2.4 ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden Raiders ist. Wozu Monate lang mit großem Zeitaufwand raiden, wenn man an sich auch gemütlich Hero Inis hätte machen können um im Endeffekt dann mit 2.4 BT und Hyal anzugucken?
Wozu raiden gehen, wenn man das Equip eh nur brauchen würde um zu farmen oder zu raiden, weil jeder Casual der die Woche 10 Spiele in der Arena verloren hat für pvp besseres Equip trägt? was macht man dann mit dem Kram bis Wotlk raus kommt (wo es dann eh auf der Bank liegt...).

WoW entwickelt sich zu einem Spiel in dem man zwar in Konkurrenz zu anderen Spielern steht aber am Ende alle gewinnen. Und da geht der Spaß ganz einfach verloren für die Leute, die eben nicht nur so ein bissel daddeln sondern etwas investieren. 

Und ich muss sagen, ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die als Casuals glauben sie hätten irgendeinen Anspruch auf gleichwertiges Equip mit den Raidern.

Klar kann man für beide Seiten neuen Content einführen wie Blizzard es mit 2.4 ja auch macht, aber der neue Content für die Casual Gamer sollte nicht plötzlich in der Wertigkeit auf dem Niveau des Maximums was ein Raider bis 2.4 erreicht hat liegen.


----------



## Atinuviell (12. März 2008)

Nahira schrieb:


> Ohne hier alles gelesen zu haben,...folgendes Beispeil:
> 
> Ihr geht in die Disko. Ihr zahlt 10Euro Eintritt.
> Mann a) hat naechsten morgen mit vier Frauen geschlafen.
> ...



Nette Story, aber Du hast da nen Denkfehler. Mann b) hatte aber die gleichen Chacen, bei gleichem Zeitaufwand.


----------



## Tomminocka (12. März 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Ich find es wirklich sch...!
> Für mich ist es World of CloneCraft geworden! Jeder sieht gleich aus!
> Früher waren T-Sets was besondres, inzwischen liest man im Handelschannel zu 90% Leute die andere für die Arena suchen! Danach kommt zu ca. 8% Heroics/Kara und die letzten 2% suchen für 25er!
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonnie (12. März 2008)

Vergleichen wir es mal mit "normalen" Sport:

Du kannst dir dieselbe Ausrüstung zulegen, denselben Berg runterfahren wie zB Profifahrer - dennoch bleibt n Unterschied - und den haste auch in einen Game.

Ich zB brauche sicher bessere items als Leute wie von Profigilden, um zB Kara zu clearen. Mit grünen Equip krieg ichs nit gebacken, der sicher. 

Und das is meiner Meinung nach der Unterschied


----------



## BimmBamm (12. März 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> Und ich muss sagen, ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die als Casuals glauben sie hätten irgendeinen Anspruch auf gleichwertiges Equip mit den Raidern.



Da liegt Dein Denkfehler: Casuals glauben nicht, sie hätten einen Anspruch darauf, sondern die Hardcore-Raider glauben, die Casuals dürften die neuen Heroic-Items nicht bekommen bzw. es dürfte ihnen im Spiel nicht leichter gemacht werden. 

Davon ab: Was wird sich tatsächlich durch die neuen Items ändern? Die Spiele-Profis werden ebenfalls nicht auf die Heroic-Epics verzichten, sondern auch Schwachstellen in ihrem Equip ausbessern. Reine Heroic-Casuals holen sich ein paar Teile und machen weiterhin Heroics, Dailies und evtl. ein wenig Kara. Die echten Casuals - jene, die allerhöchstens 8 Stunden Zeit in der Woche zum Spielen haben - sehen davon gar nichts.

Für die Nicht-Raider gibt es neues Motivationsmaterial in Form von Marken-Items, für die Raider steht eine neue 25er-Ini an. Beide bekommen also was für ihr Geld geboten.

Was den in einem _Spiel_ unsinnigen Vergleich betrifft, daß derjenige, der mehr Aufwand, Leistung, "Skill" und was auch immer bringt, mehr bekommen sollte, so seht euch bei einigen Solo-Spielen um: Die haben zum Teil einstellbare Schwierigkeitsgrade. Ich habe eigentlich nie einen Aufschrei des Protestes von Hardcore-Spielern gehört, doch bitte diese Artikel nur noch mit dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auszuliefern, weil ansonsten auch Spieler, die weniger "Leistung" erbrächten, ebenfalls das Ende sähen. 

T6 gibt es nicht für Marken oder Gold. Diese Items behalten also weiter ihren Exklusivitätsstatus. Deshalb verstehe ich diesen Aufschrei der Hardcore-Spieler, die meist bereits den Endcontent geknackt haben (und zudem vor einer neuen Herausforderung stehen) überhaupt nicht. Wer posen möchte, soll sein T1 auspacken - das hat tatsächlich nicht jeder.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. März 2008)

Sodele, will ich auch noch ein wenig mitjammern, ich elender Drecks-Casual ich…

Seit ich ein Abendstudium mache und meine Freundin zu mir zog, war es vorbei, das Raiden im Schlangenschrein und in der Festung der Stürme. Seitdem logge ich mich 3-4 mal pro Woche ein, spiele aber nicht mehr den ganzen Abend, immerhin verlangt da eine gewisse Person mit äußerst interessanten Reizen hin und wieder meine Aufmerksamkeit oderich drücke nach der Arbeit wieder die Schulbank.

Also bin ich zum Casual verkümmert. Die Gilde raidet weiter, befindet sich vor Illidan, alles andere clear. Ich bin froh, wenn ich mal mit nach Kara komme, um mal mehr oder weniger schnell 22 Marken abzugreifen.
Daily Heroic? Baaaah nö, sagen die Gildies, nicht schon wieder Mecha oder Zerschmetterte Hallen, die Leute haben ja T6-Ausrüstung und brauchen entsprechend die Marken auch nicht mehr. Also bleiben mir zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.)	Mit Randomgruppen in Heroics gehen. Nö, ich bin nicht größenwahnsinnig. Und auch nicht Krösos.
2.)	Warten, dass mal wieder eine Gruppe zusammenkommt oder ich wiedermal an einem spontanen Karazan-Abend zufällig online bin.

Ich stehe also  als Casual vor dem Problem, dass es echt extrem lange dauert, bis ich meine 150 Marken für die schicke Zweihandwaffe zusammenbekomme, aber dann wollte ich ja auch noch den Ring und die Brustplatte und die Hose und… ach Mist! Weit über 300 Marken? Wie soll man das schaffen? Wird also noch diverse Wochen dauern, bis ich mich als glücklicher Besitzer der neuen Ausrüstung freuen darf.
Und was machen die Raider in der Gilde inzwischen? Rüsten ihre Twinks im Tempel aus. Und haben mich überholt. Werden also im Addon, welches ja doch auch noch kommen soll, bis Level 78 nicht wirklich Probleme im Content, geschweige denn mit dem Items sammeln haben, kann ja alles verkauft oder gedisst werden.
Ich selbst werde diesen einen Charakter haben, in den ich massig Marken gesteckt habe, der auch recht lange diese Dinge anbehalten wird. Der andere, aus T4-Niveau, wird mit Level 72 wieder grün equiped durch die verschneiten Landschaften laufen.


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Nyia schrieb:


> Hmm, ich geb jetzt au ma meinen senf dazu.
> 
> Spiele selber seit release von WoW, und habe bis auf nax eigtl den gesamten Content erfolgreich gesehen. Die einzige Pause die ich eingelegt habe war nach dem release von Bc weil durch die krasse Entwertung der alten, im vergleich zu den heutigen high end items, äusserst hart erarbeiteten Items war die Luft raus. Mittlerweile raide ich wieder, s macht zwar spass, aber es ist schon i wie hart wenn man Leute sieht die mit ihren gekauften S3 waffen rumlaufen die gleichwertig oder besser sind wie items die sich andere erarbeiten (@ Grivok, etwas erarbeiten kann auch spass machen.)



bestreite ich nicht
nur lasse ich es nicht als Argument gelten, dass manche HART ARBEITEN um equipp zu kiregen, andere nur im BG leechen oder von vereinfacherungen profitieren
wenn das erarbeiten von content und Items demjenigen Spass macht, kann es ihm docjh egal sein ob ein anderer das einfacher kriegt



Nyia schrieb:


> Na ja, die laune von i welchen casuals verderben lassen die mit gleich aussehendem equip rumrennen? nöö ^^ vllt macht blizz mit wotlk nen schritt weg von world of casualcraft, we`ll see.
> vom Equip her meiner Meinung nach ja, aber skill kann man noch net gegen heroic marken kaufen ;D
> a.) OG hat keinen "marktplatz"
> b.) warum entschuldigst du dich für deine Meinung?



zu a) sei nicht kleinlich IF hat auch keinen
aber der Platz zwischen Bank und AH bezeichne ich jetzt mal als Marktplatz^^




Nahira schrieb:


> Ohne hier alles gelesen zu haben,...folgendes Beispeil:
> 
> Ihr geht in die Disko. Ihr zahlt 10Euro Eintritt.
> Mann a) hat naechsten morgen mit vier Frauen geschlafen.
> ...



hab drueber nachgedacht und ist schwachsinn...
da das eine ein spiel ist, und das andere RL
gleich kommen wieder beispiele aus dem Job ^^



Nahira schrieb:


> @Die ganze Ingame-Neid etc. geschichte wie z.B.
> Haettest du zugang zu Illidan und Archimonde wuerdest du das jetzt nicht schreiben. Natuerlich glaubst du, dass das deine Meinung ist aber diese wuerde sich auch aendern. Und was ist so schlimm am zur Schau stellen weil man irgendwo erfolg hatte? Ich meine im Reallife geben manche menschen auch an wie viel Alkohol sie verkraften und dass sie person X und Y unter den Tisch gesoffen haben. Fuer manche ist das halt ein Erfolg fuer die anderen einfach Dummheit.
> 
> Wie man seine Aufmerksamkeit im Alltag bekommt ist jedermans freie entscheidung und ob sie im Spiel oder im RL stattfindet macht keinen Unterschied.



ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass ich mich auf den marktplatz stellen wuerde um mich bewundern zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafuer hab ich 
1. zu wenig zeit ingame, da ich lieber mit twinks durch die gegend ziehe
2. muesste ich das dann auch RL machen, da ich beruflich erfolgreich bin ^^


----------



## Osse (12. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Da liegt Dein Denkfehler: Casuals glauben nicht, sie hätten einen Anspruch darauf, sondern die Hardcore-Raider glauben, die Casuals dürften die neuen Heroic-Items nicht bekommen bzw. es dürfte ihnen im Spiel nicht leichter gemacht werden.
> 
> Davon ab: Was wird sich tatsächlich durch die neuen Items ändern? Die Spiele-Profis werden ebenfalls nicht auf die Heroic-Epics verzichten, sondern auch Schwachstellen in ihrem Equip ausbessern. Reine Heroic-Casuals holen sich ein paar Teile und machen weiterhin Heroics, Dailies und evtl. ein wenig Kara. Die echten Casuals - jene, die allerhöchstens 8 Stunden Zeit in der Woche zum Spielen haben - sehen davon gar nichts.
> 
> ...



ne da liegt kein denkfehler. 

wow ist zu ner mensch ärger nicht partie geworden in der, wenn einer sein nüppchen ins sichere gebracht hat, alle anderen spieler sich auch eins in die sichere zone stellen können.


----------



## Lexort (12. März 2008)

Kurayami schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung Blizzard geht einen falschen Weg mit dem nächsten Patch, ich selbst raide BT und Hyjal
> (beides Clear) mich stört zwar nicht, dass Blizzard neue Items für Heroic-Badges einführt, jedoch stört mich der Wegfall jeglicher Pre-Quests für die Instanzen. Irgendwo bauen die Instanzen ja aufeinander auf und nun kann nach Bekanntgabe der neue Items für Heroic-Bagdes sich jeder BT und Hjyal tauglich Equipen und dann dort bei Gilden mitgehen. Es wäre in Ordnung gewesen wenn sich die "Casualgamer" zwar equipen und so leichter und schneller vorankommen aber trotzdem den Content "abarbeiten". Und um in BT oder Hyjal zu raiden muss man kein 24/7 Spieler sein, bei uns aus dem Server gibt es auch Gilden die 3 mal die Woche à 4 Stunden raiden und  Hyjal clear und auch in BT schon unterwegs sind.  Was mich neben der Abschaffung der Pre-Quests stört ist, das man sich nun ab dem Patch scheinbar auch Epic-Gems und Nethervortex für Heroic-Bagdes kaufen kann, ich finde grad solche Kleinigkeiten sollten dann auch den Raidern vorbehalten sein, da es irgendeinen Unterschied schon geben sollte zwischen Spielern die mehr Zeit und Spielern die weniger Zeit ins Game investieren.  Und sie Sache das Leute einen kleinen "oho"-Effekt wollen wenn man sie mit ihrem T6 oder so sieht ist normal, ich mein sowas ist doch im RL genauso oder was glaubt ihr warum sich die Leute tolle Autos kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*rofl* Die Pres haben in BC nur einen Sinn: Bremsen der Leute die viel Zeit haben, ab Pkt. X schaut Bliz zu das der Rest wieder etwas aufschließen kann (=wegfall Pre) und die Spielermassse einigermaßen homogen zu halten, statt in BT und Hyal rumzuhüpfen würde ichs vieleicht mal in einer Schulung im gesundem Menschenverstand versuchen, zu dem Pkt. als die Raidgilden die Pre gamacht haben war unumstößlich klar das diese nach einer gewissen Zeit wegfallen werden, wer das damals nicht gewußt hat der tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. März 2008)

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum jetzt die ganzen Elite-Gilden so rumheulen.

1.) Kommt bald das Addon, also rückt der Item-Verfall und das unrühmliche Ende der BC-Instanzen näher.
2.) Wird sowieso kein Casual plötzlich nur wegen guter Ausrüstung in den Tempel gehen, er wird sehr schnell merken, dass gewisse Soft-Skills notwendig sind, um nicht nur im Dreck zu liegen.
3.) Alle "HC-Raider", die jetzt ihren Account stilllegen,  sind nach 5-10 Tagen wieder ingame. Wetten?

Alles nur blah blah, um sich selbst zu profilieren und andere auf eine niedrigere Stufe zu stellen. 

Irgendwie kotzt mich das Rumgeheule, welches in letzter Zeit nahezu exponentiell steigt, mehr und mehr an. Rumgeheule wegen Itemneid, wegen PvP-Nerfs, wegen "Ich mußte damals noch das und das machen und die Noobs heutzutage nicht mehr", wegen ... ach, was weiß ich noch alles.
Eine solche Stimmung entsteht eigentlich immer nur, wenn eine gewisse Sättigung herrscht und man nichts wirklich sinnvolles mit seiner Zeit anzufangen weiß. In dem Punkt freu ich mich aufs Addon, da ist dann erstmal wieder für 3-4 Wochen Ruhe...


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite hiesse das aber auch, daß man wenn man nich innerhalb der ersten sagen wa mal 3 bis 6   monate nach erscheinen des spiels garnichmehr einzusteigen braucht, weil mans eh nie soweit bringen kann wie die die von anfang an dabei waren?
> 
> -- snipped --


Sorry aber Du willst es scheinbar nicht verstehen?
Ich ziehe nochmal den Vergleich mit anderen MMORPG's heran, sieh Dir diese doch mal an und wie das dort gehandhabt wird.
Ich finde es nett wie einzel Sätze herausgepickt werden und diese dann auf Punkt und Komma zerpflückt werden nur um nicht auf den Grundkonsens des Post, bzw. des Themas eingehen zu müssen.

Deshalb noch mal.
Ursprünglich war das Spiel nicht unbedingt etwas für Gelegenheitsspieler.  
Die comunity hat sich zu Recht beschwert und Blizzard hat reagiert.
Momentan bietet das Spiel beinahe ausschließlich etwas für Gelegenheitsspieler. 
Auch diese comunity beschwert sich nun darüber. 
Reaktion der comunity? Man wird geflamed und ausgelacht.
Es geht einzig und alleine darum ein Konzept zu finden mit dem beide Spielergruppen leben können.
Ist das denn so schwer zu akzeptieren?
//Rafa


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

es ist die eine sache zu kritisieren, dass es fuer HC raider kaum noch anreize gibt und, dass denenn content fehlt
aber wenn man dann argumentationen liest, dass casuals dumm und dreck sind und man jetzt nicht mehr was besonderes ist, weil man nicht mehr auf dem markltplatz stehen kann um angebetet zu werden, dann ist das halt eher kontraproduktiv

mal abgesehen davon, dass ich der Meinung bin, Blizzard tut mit jedem groesseren Content Patch etwas fuer die HC-Raider, denn im Ernst: sowohl die neue 5er als auch vor allem die 25er instanz werden fuer casuals erst mal uninteressant sein, je nachdem wie der equippstand sein muss (aber ich gehe davon aus, dass T5+ vorraussetzung sein sollte

die antwort der casuals ist nur so extrem, da die argumentation von seiten der hardcore-raider teilweise einfach weltfremd sind
wenn ich danN RL-vergleiche immer und immer wieder lesen muss, frage ich mich ob das sein muss.....

und es wird den HC-RAidern ja nix vorenthalten, daher sehe ich da weniger ein Problem als du
und nur weil es "einfacher" wird, verschiedene Raids zu besuchen oder an Items zu kommen wird der anteil der casuals, die das angebot wahrnehmen werden  <1% sein, da denen immer noch die zeit fehlt


----------



## fre_k (12. März 2008)

ich finds gut so wie es ist. gut, nicht super oder perfekt.
aber blizzard bereitet zur zeit eh alles nur für lich king vor.
ich fänd es aber noch gut wen dann auf level 80 z.b. S4 NUR mit wertung erreichbar wäre. erstes teil z.b. ab wertung 1600 und letztes wertung 2000 oder mehr.
es sollte dan aber auch das T7 wirklich nur bei den endbossen der schweren raidinstaznen geben. (oder gegenstände auf T7 niveau).
da könnte es dan z.b. auch legendäre pvp waffen ab wertung 2200 geben und legendäre pve waffen für bestimte marken der endbosse. dafür währen dan aber auch mehrere marken -> mehrere kills notwendig.
ist vieleicht net die ultimative idee, aber ist halt das was mir so spontan während der arbeit in den sinn kommt.

PS: ja, ich bin schweizer, ja ich hatte deutsch in der schule, nein ich habe es nicht nochmal durchgelesen...


----------



## Tyrosminos (12. März 2008)

Servus zusammen

Seit Anfang des Jahres spiele ich WOW und ich wusste immer warum ich mich geweigert hatte damit anzufangen. Ich wusste ganz genau das ich viel zu viel zeit in dieses Spiel stecken würde, und ich habe recht behalten...

Nun bin ich jemand der ursprünglich vom pen and paper RPG kommt (was vielen hier wahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr sagt, man braucht nämlich keinen Computer dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) so das ich mehr darauf stehe mit 4 oder 5 Leuten die ich kenne  eine feste Gruppe zu bilden und mit denen zusammen zu spielen. Wir investieren ne menge zeit und mühe in dieses Spiel und ich denke auch wir sollten dafür belohnt werden. 

Wenn ich mir die Texte von den Gildenhardcores hier mal durchlese hab ich das Gefühl das ich in deren Augen nur ein guter Spieler bin (und belohnt werden sollte) wenn ich mich in einer Gilde einbringe. 

Ich habe letztens mal bei einem random Schlachtzug mit gemach, und ich muss sagen das es für mich die verschenktesten anderthalb stunden waren die ich bisher in WOW verbracht habe. So ein wildes rumgehampel und dem anderen nichts gönnen werde ich mir nicht nochmal antun !! 
Soll ich denn nur das recht haben an gutes Equip zu kommen wenn ich mich in einer Gilde mit pubertierenden RL-losen Fanatikern rumschlage, die in WOW ehr einen Sport mit festem Trainings- und Stundenplan sehen als nach wie vor ein Spiel was es doch ist und sein soll. 
Ich will meinen Spaß bei diesem tollen Spiel haben und es in der Art spielen wie ich es am liebsten möchte, und trotzdem die Möglichkeit haben mehr oder weniger alles zu sehen und durch meinen Zeiteinsatz und durch sehr gutes Teamplay ,auch mit kleinen Gruppen zu fünft, die tollen Sachen zu bekommen

Ich bezahle auch meinen Acc-Beitrag und verbringe ne menge Zeit in WOW also möchte auch ich dafür belohnt werden auch wenn ich mich nicht zum Gildenhampel mache und RPG spiele und das ganze hier nicht als Sport sehe.

Euch allen noch nen schönen Tag und weiterhin viel Spaß am Spiel


----------



## TFV (12. März 2008)

hhm, erstmal zu den sogenannten casuals: ja, sie haben es einfach an gute ausrüstung zu kommen, denn nur die zeit zu vergleichen, die man zum erreichen eines gewissen itemstands benötigt, reicht nich aus, denn aufwand=/=zeit...ich meine, mal rein theoretisch, jemand braucht für sein komplettes S1-equip vom vendor 200h und der raider braucht für sein T4-equip auch 200h stunden(reine raidzeit), dann hat der casual es wesentlich leichter, denn bgs muss man einfach nur bestreiten, also join und bissl rumhacken, fertig. der raider muss erstmal ein grund-equip sammeln/verzaubern/sockeln um überhaupt irgendwohin mitgenommen zu werden, dann brauch man noch buff-zeugs/reagenzien/munnition/usw, repkosten werden(besonders zu beginn) massig anfallen, so dass man nebenbei auch noch gold farmen muss um überhaupt raiden zu können...also erzählt mir bitte nich, dass die armen armen casuals es soo schwer haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu den hc-raidern, ich selbst kann mich zwar nich dazuzählen aber ich kenne solche leute auf meinem server und die arbeiten auch und haben familie, das vorurteil von wegen hartz4 und so is unsinn...der trick liegt darin gut zu spielen und vor allem erfolgsorientiert, also die klasse beherschen und nich iwelchen unsinn treiben sondern das machen was einen voran bringt und "erfolgreich" ist kein widerspruch zu spaß haben, denn mal ersthaft, wieso machen nich mal 5 70er dm? genau, is langweilig, weil anspruchslos, also sucht man sich was schwierigeres, ne hero zum beispiel und wenn manche leute eben so gut sind(ja zum endgame benötigt man sowas wie skill, selbst wer nur die endbosse der T5-inzen kennt, weiß was ich meine), dass sie in rekordzeit die inzen clearen können, dann ist das einfach so und verdient auch respekt, mehr aber auch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja, für die leute die meinen "ich will auch mal bt sehn, hab aber keine zeit usw. mimimi..." flennt ihr auch im rl rum, dass ihr mal den eifelturm 1:1 nachbauen wollt aber nich genug zeit dafür habt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw... @topic: hc-wow geht weiter, ich meine, nur weil iwer in der woche 10 arenaspiele macht und mit S2/3 rumläuft heißt das ja nich, dass die items aus den raidinzen "schlechter" sind und jeder raider wird es anerkennen, wenn jemand überm kopf 'champion der naaru' oder 'hand of adal' stehn hat und passen dazu mit nem T6 in if steht, diese leute haben sich die items hart *erarbeitet*(der begriff ist (verdammte hacke noch mal) der einzig richtige) und sollten sich nich beirren lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne, was immer ihr tut, macht ein bischen ernsthaftigkeit und freude, dann wird alles gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint noch: wer meint, dass raiden zeitverschwendung ist, dem empfehle ich mal wochenlang an ein und dem selben boss wochenlang zu wipen und immer und immer wieder dagegen zu rennen und wieder repkosten farmen und wieder ein flasc fürs wipen rausgehaun und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und nochmal, weils so schön war diese woche wieder und nochmal und wieder und wieder und wieder und dann... boss down. und wer einmal diese freude empfunden hat und die komplette gilde für freude im ts rumschreit, der weiß warum manche leute (ich incl.) jede woche wieder den kampf aufnehmen und gegen die encounter anrennen...ich meine, ok raiden is stress, den man sich in einem spiel(?) macht aber der bosskill entlohnt einen am ende immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (12. März 2008)

Nahira schrieb:


> Ohne hier alles gelesen zu haben,...folgendes Beispeil:
> 
> Ihr geht in die Disko. Ihr zahlt 10Euro Eintritt.
> Mann a) hat naechsten morgen mit vier Frauen geschlafen.
> ...


Das Tolle an solchen Beispielen ist ja, daß man sie so leicht umstellen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sieht ja (wie viele hier zu recht anmerkten) darum, daß sich die HC-Spieler gekränkt fühlen, weil Casuals "so leicht" an "gleichwertiges" Equip kommen.
Also vergeife ich mich mal an Deinem Beispiel und stelle es ein wenig um...

Ihr geht in die Disko. Ihr zahlt 10Euro Eintritt.
Mann a) baggert stundenlang an verschiedenen Damen rum und geht früh morgens mit einer nach hause.
Mann b) kommt rein, unterhält sich 20 Minuten mit einer netten  Frau und geht dann mit ihr zusammen nach insgesamt 30 Minuten.

a) hat gleich viel gezahlt wie b) aber das war viel anstrengender und zeitaufwendiger. Laeuft a) jetzt zum Disko Manager und fordert eine viel hübschere Frauweil b) auch eine Hübsche abbekommen hat?

Tja, ich würde sagen: Denk mal drüber nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> es ist die eine sache zu kritisieren, dass es fuer HC raider kaum noch anreize gibt und, dass denenn content fehlt aber wenn man dann argumentationen liest, dass casuals dumm und dreck sind und man jetzt nicht mehr was besonderes ist, weil man nicht mehr auf dem markltplatz stehen kann um angebetet zu werden, dann ist das halt eher kontraproduktiv


Da gebe ich Dir Recht, aber Argumentationen in Dieser Richtung wirst Du von mir niemals zu sehen bekommen. Wie Du vielleicht bemerkt hast versuche ich hier für beide Seiten ein für und wieder oder besser gesagt miteinander herauf zu beschwören.


> mal abgesehen davon, dass ich der Meinung bin, Blizzard tut mit jedem groesseren Content Patch etwas fuer die HC-Raider, denn im Ernst: sowohl die neue 5er als auch vor allem die 25er instanz werden fuer casuals erst mal uninteressant sein, je nachdem wie der equippstand sein muss (aber ich gehe davon aus, dass T5+ vorraussetzung sein sollte
> --
> /snipped
> --
> ...


Hier muss ich dem ersten Teil Deiner Argumentationskette teilweise zustimmen.
Es wird Spieler geben die manche Instanzen, aus den verschiedensten Gründen, nie von innen sehen werden.
Gibt es ja heute schon, schönes Beispiel dafür ist Naxxramas. 

Es ging / geht mir auch nicht darum das Gelegenheitsspielern der Zugang in diese Instanzen verwehrt wird. 
Im Gegenteil ich finde es nicht schlecht das Blizzard nach einiger Zeit den Zugang vereinfacht, ob die Art und weise wie das zum Teil gehandhabt wird jetzt unbedingt immer sehr glücklich gewählt ist, ist eine andere Frage.

Das Problem ist bei genauerem hinsehen tatsächlich die Belohnung, man leistet und ja erarbeitet sich etwas und erwartet dafür den Lohn für seine Bemühungen und genau diesen enthält Blizzard einem vor.

Noch ein kurzes Wort an die, das ist nur ein Spiel und ich will Spaß, Fraktion.
Den sollt Ihr auch haben und niemand will ihn Euch nehmen. 
Aber in jedem anderen Spiel ist nun mal so das man für bestimmte Anstrengungen belohnt wird nur in World of Warcraft scheint das inzwischen ein Verbrechen zu sein auch nur daran denken zu wollen.

//Rafa


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir Recht, aber Argumentationen in Dieser Richtung wirst Du von mir niemals zu sehen bekommen. Wie Du vielleicht bemerkt hast versuche ich hier für beide Seiten ein für und wieder oder besser gesagt miteinander herauf zu beschwören.



naja du hattest aber gesagt, dass hier die casuals alle gegen die HCs flamen
aber wenn man sich den thread von Anfang an anschaut, so ist es gerade die von mir erwaehnte argumentation von seiten der HCs, die die Antworten der casuals heraufbeschworen haben



Raefael schrieb:


> Hier muss ich dem ersten Teil Deiner Argumentationskette teilweise zustimmen.
> Es wird Spieler geben die manche Instanzen, aus den verschiedensten Gründen, nie von innen sehen werden.
> Gibt es ja heute schon, schönes Beispiel dafür ist Naxxramas.
> 
> ...



da ich immer noch nicht nachgeguckt habe, was es demnaechst fuer marken gibt, weiss ich immer noch nicht in wie weit das einfluss hat, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das nur ein paar items sind und diese fuer casuals immer noch recht teuer sind...
ich kann ja verstehen, dass ihr besseres equipp haben wollt, mit dem ihr euch abhebt, aber daran aendert sich doch imho auch nix
der neue Bogen aus der 25er soll doch extremst sein, da er keine muni braucht, oder taeusche ich mich
ist doch ne super belohnung fuer diejenigen, die es schaffen die instanz zu clearen


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> naja du hattest aber gesagt, dass hier die casuals alle gegen die HCs flamen
> -- snipped --


Habe ich, aber ich habe niemals casuals geflamed, das wollte ich damit sagen.

Ach es muss doch nicht immer Equip sein ....

//Rafa


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Habe ich, aber ich habe niemals casuals geflamed, das wollte ich damit sagen.
> 
> Ach es muss doch nicht immer Equip sein ....
> 
> //Rafa



/sigend .. eq gibts bei ebay .. skill nur durch übung oder weil man itself ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## damagor (12. März 2008)

FAST NULL AUFWAND

wird der casual brauchen, um aufgrund der 2.4 "badges-flut" an das "soooo easy zu erreichende" t6 niveau equip zu kommen?!? aha!!

nun ich spiele seid der beta und habe so einiges an 70ern. kann das flamen hier nicht verstehen, von wegen "nun alles badges freeloot". bekommt man diese badges nicht in heroics oder raidinstanzen? ja ... genau da!! so ... so ... und das geht ja auch sooo einfach und schnell mit guten random gruppen, random raids!?! klar! das spiel ist ja voll davon ^^.

also ich spreche hier nicht von gut organisierten gilden - gibt es die noch?! da mag es kein problem sein ansonsten ist das badge farmen mit viiiel aufwand verbunden. und wofür, für 2 level nach addon release?!

mein fazit, who cares!! die angeblichen pro gamer sollen ihr ding durchziehen sowie die casuals ihr eigenes.

ich mag das SPIEL! und wenn ihr es nicht mehr ertragen könnt, mich zwingt keiner dazu, euch?

game your wow and live your life


----------



## Kujon (12. März 2008)

die sollen mal die farben der items anpassen: ich war der meinung, dass lila ein sehr seltenes item darstellen sollte

hmm...zur zeit sehe ich ja fast mehr lila zeugs an den chars, als grün oder blau - da stimmt doch was nicht!

die sollen die markenbelohnungen unter 50 Marken blau klassifizieren, den mit der seltenheit hat dies ja schon lange nichts mehr zu tun - ebenso die s1-sachen

wie sagte blizzard mal: die farbe der items sagt nichts über deren qualität aus, lediglich über deren seltenheit

ist das wirklich noch so?


----------



## Veit Rausch (12. März 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> die sollen mal die farben der items anpassen: ich war der meinung, dass lila ein sehr seltenes item darstellen sollte
> 
> hmm...zur zeit sehe ich ja fast mehr lila zeugs an den chars, als grün oder blau - da stimmt doch was nicht!
> 
> ...



ja, oder eine neue Farbe einführen für die nächste Generation (T7 usw).


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

ich bin immer noch dafuer, dass das T7 in Rosa leuchtet
dann sieht man die leute die skill haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khazius (12. März 2008)

Finds gut das sich mit BC was geändert hat (daher habe ich nach 9-monatiger Pause auch mal wieder angefangen zu spielen) und gerade die Möglichkeit der heroischen Instanzen mit 5 Leuten ist ne tolle Sache auch wenn das noch dauert bis ich da reinschaue denn mein höchster Char ist gerade frische 66 geworden
 ^^


----------



## Nayfal (12. März 2008)

Wir dürfen hier nicht Aufwand mit Aufwand vergleichen, wenn man PvE-Raids mit PvP vergleicht. Selbst innerhalb des PvE-Spiels gibts Unterschiede.
Mag sein, dass man für die Marken viel Zeit = Aufwand aufbringen muss. Man muss die Heroics farmen oder in die 10er-Instanzen gehen. Für Arena muss man X-Spiele die Woche machen, bekommt die Punkte dann automatisch. Bzw. man muss ein gewisses Rating erreichen für manche Items.

Einen anderen Aufwand bedeutet es aber, sich in einer großen Gilde zu organisieren, 25er-Raids zu machen und sich um Taktiken, Setups, Personal (Bewerbungen, Abgänge, Testphasen, Memberprobleme), Gildenkasse zu kümmern. Man hat eine Homepage, nen eigenen TS-Server und so weiter (kostet ja auch Geld). Die Truppe bei Laune zu halten, Disziplin einzufordern und eben die Gruppe vorwärts zu bringen, das sind alles Dinge, die man als Heroic-Marken-Sammler oder PvPler nicht braucht. 

Um im PvE-Raidcontent etwas zu erreichen, muss man außerhalb des Spieles einiges organisieren. Ja, man muss dafür arbeiten. Macht ja manchen auch Spaß. Aber es ist was absolut normales, wenn man dann einfach auch etwas als Belohnung verlangt, was in irgendeiner Weise "besonders" ist. Man möchte sich dann eben schon durch seine Arbeit von den PvPlern und Marken-Farmen abheben. Und bitte, versteht das Wort abheben bitte nicht so negativ. Es ist was ganz natürliches.


----------



## Wizzbeast (12. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Deshalb noch mal.
> Ursprünglich war das Spiel nicht unbedingt etwas für Gelegenheitsspieler.
> Die comunity hat sich zu Recht beschwert und Blizzard hat reagiert.
> Momentan bietet das Spiel beinahe ausschließlich etwas für Gelegenheitsspieler.
> ...



Ich behaupte mal das Spiel war schon immer für alle die bereit waren / sind dafür zu bezahlen. Ihr solltet Euch mal von der Vorstellung lösen das bei Blizzard nur kindgebliebene Programmierer sitzen die aus Spass an dem Spiel sowas machen. Die Entscheidungen in welche Richtung sich WoW entwickelt, treffen Leute, die selber wahrscheinlich nie Computer gespielt haben sondern sich Ihrem Wirtschaftsstudium gewidmet haben. Und ob es einem gefällt oder nicht: Das Spiel wird nunmal von Gelegnheitsspielern dominiert. Und zwar ziemlich eindeutig. Und jedem der damit nicht zurechtkommt, kann ich nur das empfehlen was die Gilde Risen (worum es in diesem Thread eigentlich mal ging) gemacht hat: aufhören und / oder ein anderes Spiel suchen.

P.S: Blizzard ist Teil des Vivendi Konzerns:

Vivendi 

*Unternehmensform Aktiengesellschaft * 
Gründung 2000 
Unternehmenssitz Paris, Frankreich 
Unternehmensleitung Jean-Bernard Lévy (CEO)

Mitarbeiter 34.031 (2005) 
Umsatz 21,657 Mrd. EUR (2007) 
Branche Medien 
Website www.vivendi.com 
Denen geht es ums Geld machen und die Aktionäre zufriedenstellen, nicht den einzelnen Kunden. Wenn ein paar Kunden verärgert sind, aber der großteil zufrieden und weiterhin sein Geld zahlt, dann sind sie zufrieden. Im Klartext: Es ist denen Scheissegal das eine sogenannte Elite / TopGilde aufhört... Es juckt niemanden. Denn es gibt genug anderen die genau wegen dieser Änderung dabeibleiben und brav weiterzahlen, und das sind wesentlich mehr als die paar die deswegen aufhören. (Falls überhaupt wirklich jemand aufhört, auch die jungs von Risen machen übrigens weiter zumindest die meisten von Ihnen, denn sie haben etwas erkannt das einigen hier glaub ich abgeht: Der Grund als Spieler in die fantastische Welt von WOW einzusteigen ist Spass, sonst nix.)

edit: Ich stell mir das grade vor, Auktionärsversammlung bei Vivendi, der Vorstand muss sich für schlechte Renditen rechtfertigen: "Leute Ihr müsst das verstehen , der High End Content von WoW ist zu kurz gekommen, unsere HC Raider (immerhin ca 1-2% der Kunden) wollten das so, na guut wir haben deswegen die 98% verärgert, aber das waren ja keine richtigen Gamer, auch wenn sie genau den selben Betrag bezahlt haben...
Ich denke die Lösung wäre wirklich ein spezielles Design, das ist zumindest das was ich hier raushöre, für all die die den Highendcontent geschafft haben, der Rest kann dann mit seinem PVP/ Heroic-Abzeichen Ausrüstung die halt nicht so cool aussieht und auch nicht ganz die selben Stats wie die schicken Sachen der Endbosse rumlaufen. Wobei ich nochmal anmerken muss das ich es als Gelegenheitsspieler nicht verstehe, aber wenn es die HC Spieler glücklich macht dann soll Blizz es von mir aus so machen. Hab ich absolut nix dagegen. 
Wobei meine persönliche Meinung immer noch die ist, das Leute die dieses Posen nötig haben und darauf aus sind, genau die selben armseligen Würstchen sind die damals mit Ihrem aufgemotzten Golf I mit getönten Scheiben, lauter Musik und quietschenden Reifen durchs Dorf gefahren sind. Und von 99.9 % der Bevölkerung entweder ausgelacht oder bemitleidet wurden. Interessanter Weise haben diese Typen wenn man sie drauf angesprochen hat genauso aggressiv und niveaulos reagiert wie hier einige der selbsternannten HC Raider (ich sag nur Dreckscasual^^)

edit die 2.: Mirkommt da grad ein Gedanke: Handelt es sich hier vielleicht um die Kinder dieser Golf I Fahrer?


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. März 2008)

@ Wizzbeast

sehr schön mehr gibt es zu dem Thema nu eigentlich wirklich nimmer Neues zu sagen.

Dein Beitrag hat die harte Realität denke ich zu 100% korrekt und abschließend wiedergegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mag einem nu gefallen oder auch nicht aber genau so ist es.


----------



## Lokibu (12. März 2008)

@Witzbeast

sehr gut geschrieben. Ich werde das mir für die nächsten 100 Threads merken und dann gleich am Anfang reinkopieren *gg*


----------



## Kurayami (12. März 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> *rofl* Die Pres haben in BC nur einen Sinn: Bremsen der Leute die viel Zeit haben, ab Pkt. X schaut Bliz zu das der Rest wieder etwas aufschließen kann (=wegfall Pre) und die Spielermassse einigermaßen homogen zu halten, statt in BT und Hyal rumzuhüpfen würde ichs vieleicht mal in einer Schulung im gesundem Menschenverstand versuchen, zu dem Pkt. als die Raidgilden die Pre gamacht haben war unumstößlich klar das diese nach einer gewissen Zeit wegfallen werden, wer das damals nicht gewußt hat der tut mir echt leid.



Dieser Aussage zufolge schließe ich draus das du das Game nur wegen der Items spielst und das finde ich ein wenig arm! Der Sinn des PvE von WoW ist doch die Storyline weiter zuspielen und den Content zu sehen und was nützt es mir wenn die Leute aufschließen dafür aber mal eben Instanzen wie SSC oder FdS auslassen weil sie ja dort keine sinnvollen Items mehr bekommen können.


----------



## Wizzbeast (12. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> @Witzbeast
> 
> sehr gut geschrieben. Ich werde das mir für die nächsten 100 Threads merken und dann gleich am Anfang reinkopieren *gg*




Erlaubnis erteilt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (12. März 2008)

Kurayami schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage zufolge schließe ich draus das du das Game nur wegen der Items spielst und das finde ich ein wenig arm! Der Sinn des PvE von WoW ist doch die Storyline weiter zuspielen und den Content zu sehen und was nützt es mir wenn die Leute aufschließen dafür aber mal eben Instanzen wie SSC oder FdS auslassen weil sie ja dort keine sinnvollen Items mehr bekommen können.



Die Schulung wäre auch für Dich von Interesse...


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Kurayami schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage zufolge schließe ich draus das du das Game nur wegen der Items spielst und das finde ich ein wenig arm! Der Sinn des PvE von WoW ist doch die Storyline weiter zuspielen und den Content zu sehen und was nützt es mir wenn die Leute aufschließen dafür aber mal eben Instanzen wie SSC oder FdS auslassen weil sie ja dort keine sinnvollen Items mehr bekommen können.


Bah eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus diesem Thread zurückziehen ...

Aber das was Du in der zweiten Hälfte Deines Posts schreibst ist Realität, frag doch einfach mal auf Deinem Realm rum wer mindestens einmal in jeder Instanz war. Damit meine ich nicht cleared sondern wenigstens mal die Nase reingesteckt hat. 

//Rafa


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Bah eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus diesem Thread zurückziehen ...
> 
> Aber das was Du in der zweiten Hälfte Deines Posts schreibst ist Realität, frag doch einfach mal auf Deinem Realm rum wer mindestens einmal in jeder Instanz war. Damit meine ich nicht cleared sondern wenigstens mal die Nase reingesteckt hat.
> 
> //Rafa




*klugscheissmodus an*
das wird eine seeeeeeeeeeehr geringe anzahl sein
wenn du wirklich ALLE!!!! instanzen meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*klugscheissmodus off*

und edit:
naja zumindest mit einem char...ansonsten wohl als spieler moeglich...


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> *klugscheissmodus an*
> das wird eine seeeeeeeeeeehr geringe anzahl sein
> wenn du wirklich ALLE!!!! instanzen meinst
> 
> ...


Jo meinte ich eigentlich schon, wenn schon ned pro Char, dann wenigstens pro Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Jo meinte ich eigentlich schon, wenn schon ned pro Char, dann wenigstens pro Spieler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



pro char ist wie gesagt auch nicht gerade einfach


----------



## Tirkari (12. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Aber das was Du in der zweiten Hälfte Deines Posts schreibst ist Realität, frag doch einfach mal auf Deinem Realm rum wer mindestens einmal in jeder Instanz war. Damit meine ich nicht cleared sondern wenigstens mal die Nase reingesteckt hat.


Hm, ich war noch nie im Verlies ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber selbst wenn man die beiden (oder drei, wenn man Todesminen dazuzählt, wo man als Hordler nur mühsam hinkommt) fraktionsgebundenen Inis ausnimmt, auch von den anderen muß man nicht jede Ini gesehen haben (wobei einfach nur mal Nase reinstecken nicht wirklich was fürs Gruppenspiel bringt ...). Wenn man normal questet und nebenbei in Inis geht, wenn einen Quests dahin führen, sieht man längst nicht jede, bei HdW, BSF, Grotte und Kral zB schafft man normalerweise nicht alle vier im passenden Level, wenn man sich auf ein Gebiet festlegt zum Questen und da alle Aufgaben incl Iniquests erledigt. Und wenn man vom Level zu groß für die Ini ist, ist es wieder vom Lerneffekt her Blödsinn; oder wenn man zB in den Pesties questet und alle Quests mit den diversen Folgen für die Inis macht, die einen jeweils mehrmals reinführen, klar kann man danach noch in den Schwarzfels, aber Schwarzfelstiefen zumindest ist man dann vom Level eigentlich wieder zu groß.
Skill oder Bereitschaft, sich mit seiner Klasse auseinanderzusetzen und sie kennenzulernen daran also festzumachen, daß man in alle Inis kurz die Nase reingesteckt hat, halte ich für Blödsinn. Lieber weniger Inis gesehen, die aber dann richtig gespielt mit markieren, gescheitem Pull, cc, antanken lassen usw.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (12. März 2008)

Meine Meinung:
Mich kotzt es echt an, wie die langjährigen Spieler und Raidgilden verarscht werden. Die Server sind von Boons die keine Ahnung haben nur so überflutet. Der Grund: Schneller leveln, sehr leicht an gutes Equip kommen. Als ,,erfahrenerer" Spieler muss ich mir von 1-Monat-Lvl-70-PvP-Spielern anhören, dass ihr Equip ja viel besser ist, dass sie mich in einem Duell gleich weghauen würden, ob ich denn zu blöd bin, besseres Equipment zu ,,erkämpfen", usw.
Habe mir schon überlegt, dass ich mir Patch 2.4 mal ansehen werde um dann zu entscheiden, ob ich lieber ein anderes MMO anfangen sollte, damit das Spielen wieder richtig Spass macht.
In meiner Raidgruppe wird der Patch 2.4 auch heiß diskutiert und ich kann nichts positives raushören...

Mein Fazit:
WOW wird trotz veralteten und übrigens relativ schlechten PVP-System langsam aber sicher zu einem reinen PVP Spiel, da die Items des PVE-Contents leider immer schlechter und immer leichter zu bekommen sind (siehe Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit).

Wenn Blizz nicht bald etwas ändert und den aktuellen Weg beibehält, bin ich mir sicher, dass etliche PVE-Gilden das Spiel wechseln, weil der Aufwand einfach nichts mehr bringt...

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der aktuelle Weg auf Dauer besser ist...


----------



## Dalmus (12. März 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Mich kotzt es echt an, wie die langjährigen Spieler und Raidgilden verarscht werden. Die Server sind von Boons die keine Ahnung haben nur so überflutet. Der Grund: Schneller leveln, sehr leicht an gutes Equip kommen. Als ,,erfahrenerer" Spieler muss ich mir von 1-Monat-Lvl-70-PvP-Spielern anhören, dass ihr Equip ja viel besser ist, dass sie mich in einem Duell gleich weghauen würden, ob ich denn zu blöd bin, besseres Equipment zu ,,erkämpfen", usw.
> Habe mir schon überlegt, dass ich mir Patch 2.4 mal ansehen werde um dann zu entscheiden, ob ich lieber ein anderes MMO anfangen sollte, damit das Spielen wieder richtig Spass macht.


Tja, und was bist Du dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit im neuen MMO?
Richtig, einer der Boons, die keine Ahnung haben und die Server überfluten, weil sie von WoW zum anderen MMO gewechselt haben.

Have Fun with the next MMO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekro91 (12. März 2008)

Also zum Thema:
Ich finde es völlig ok wie es ist. Ich meine man *muss* nicht Raiden gehen -> man geht Raiden weil es Spaß macht (zumindest sollte es so sein, nicht wegen der Item Geilheit). Ich lese hier Komentare, dass sich Spieler die sehr oft und lange spielen benachteiligt fühlen weil Spieler die nicht oft spielen (wollen/können) einfach schnell an gutes Zeug kommen. 
Na und...
Ich meine nicht jeder ist Arbeitslos und sitzt 23stunden am Tag vor dem Pc und zieht sich WoW rein, manche Leute haben auch noch was besseres vor, wie z.B. Schule, Arbeit, Familie, etc. einfach ein RL (!).

Von daher finde ich das alles ein bisschen schwachsinnig von den "Top Gamern" (die mehr als 12stunden am Tag zocken... ich weiß auch nicht ob das wirklich so "Top" ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu sagen, dass die Leute, die wenig spielen, einfach zu gut weg kommen.

Es ist zur Zeit in WoW halt wirklich so, dass jeder nur auf epic und so was schaut, jeder will toll sein, jeder will der beste sein. Aber eingentlich spielt man ja wegen dem Spaß her. So ist es zumindest bei mir. Ich habe noch spaß beim spielen und mir ist es auch scheiß egal ob ich epics habe oder nicht... hauptsache das Spiel macht Spaß. 
Das Spiel WoW ist nur ein spiel, nichts weiter, nur ein Spiel -> und Spiele machen spaß - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.

so weit zum Thema...

mfg 
Nekro


----------



## Gumbie (12. März 2008)

also ich halte davon nix


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Hm, ich war noch nie im Verlies ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dies hab ich nie behauptet sondern lediglich auch Post http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=419181 geantwortet.

//Rafa


----------



## CharlySteven (12. März 2008)

dunkelschwarz schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es im Moment deshalb so "extrem" aussieht, weil Blizz den Mainstream auf das neue Addon vorbereiten bzw. dafür gewinnen will. Wirst sehn das Hardcore und die Items für die Raider die für den Mainstream nur schwer zu erreichen sind werden mit dem Addon wieder kommen.


joa sehe es genauso, blizz will sozusagen die neu lvl 70er noch aussrüsten das die noch so viel wie möglich von den insanzen der scherbenweelt zu gesicht bekommen...


----------



## Archiebald (12. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



Sehr sehr überspitzt ausgedrückt, aber im Grunde trifft es den Nagel auf den Kopf. Der einzige Punkt, bei dem ich Epic-Items für beispielsweise HC-Badges als sinnvoll betrachte, ist eben dass re-rolled Charaktere oder ehemalige Casuals, die nun auch intensiver raiden möchten Anschluss finden.

Vom Prinzip her ist es aber wieder einmal enttäuschend, dass man sich T6 hart erfarmt und dann alles zu Nichte gemacht wird, nur weil wieder ein Patch oder ein Add-On erscheint. Man muss sich ja auch mal vor Augen halten, dass man nicht nur die Zeit in BT verbringt, um an diese Items zu kommen, sondern auch noch etliche Stunden zum Farmen für die Reperaturkosten, Buff-Food etc. investiert.

Auch wenn ich das letzte halbe/dreiviertel Jahr kein aktiver Raider sein konnte, geht mir die ganze Entwicklung wirklich in die falsche Richtung..klar sollte es nicht das Ziel sein, mit Items zu prahlen oder zu posen, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Die teilweise neidischen Blicke oder die Anerkennung für das Legen eines schweren Bossgegners sind für jeden Spieler auch noch ein gewisser Obolus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (12. März 2008)

erstmal hallo...

es wird ja immer besser hier...:-) ich kann es immernochnicht verstehen,das es erfahrene spieler ankotzt,daß auch die casuals wie ich einer bin jetzt an gutes equip kommen.wieso fühlt man sich verarscht,man hat doch den spaß beim raiden der mir verschlossen bleibt,da ich es von der zeit und vom skill nicht schaffen werde,in eine solche zu kommen.hab ich jetzt kein anrecht auf nette items,die das spiel einfach lustiger machen?die könnten von mir aus auch grau sein! 
versteht endlich,das es für die paar euro im monat nicht "euer" spiel ist,es sollen wohl alle kunden spaß haben.
und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich....wenn man der meinung ist,das es anderen nicht erlaubt sein soll spaß und items zu haben,nur weil man nicht soviel spielt,der sollte mal ganz tief in sich gehen und darüber nachdenken ob wow noch ein spiel oder doch knallhartes bussines ist....wenn es kein spiel mehr sein sollte ganz schnell rl überprüfen und sich vieleicht andere beschäftigungen suchen,auch,wenn das protzen da vieleicht nicht so einfach ist wie in wow....:-)
lasst uns doch einfach allen gegenseitig den spaß,egal ob pve,raid,pvp oder sonnstwas.....

eins noch zu den epischen items für marken,etc.....die raider vergessen wirklich,das es für einen casual richtig schwer ist das zeug zu kriegen.ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen,das es mit randomgroups in inis nicht immer wirklich lustig ist...und wie soll das erst bei den 10er inis auf 70 werden?egal,ob man da reinkommt mit oder ohne prequest,weiter als zum ersten boss kommt man eh nicht....:-)

in diesem sinne,entspannt euch einfach ein bisschen,das ist ein spiel hier

mfg,
max


----------



## Nayfal (12. März 2008)

Warum soll jemand, der viel/intensiv/organisiert spielt, nicht einen Vorteil haben? Das Problem ist, dass sämtlicher Fortschritt in WoW nur an Items messbar ist.

Wie es anders sein kann, zeigen andere MMOs. In Dark Age of Camelot bekommt man z.B. im Endgame, welches auf RvR (Reich gegen Reich) setzt, neue Skills. Man bekommt Reichspunkte, die man gegen neue Fertigkeiten eintauschen kann. Nur wer hier organisiert und intensiv PvP betreibt, hat Zugang zu den allerbesten Skills. Es gibt Masterlevel, die man im PvE erreichen kann. Man braucht hierzu aber die Hilfe einiger Spieler (Raid). Wer hier viel/intensiv/organisiert spielt, der hat einen großen Vorteil im Endgame. 

Wenn ich dort als Normalo einem Gegner mit hohem Reichsrang im PvP begegne, dann weiß ich, dass ich keine Chance hab. Bei WoW hat ratzfatz jeder sein Arena-Zeugs beisammen, alle sehen gleich aus, alle sind fast gleich ausgestattet. Soviel zu Arena-PvP und der Möglichkeit, sich dort zu differenzieren.

WoW ist meiner Meinung nach ein PvE-Spiel, mit Fokus auf PvE-Endgame. Es gibt nur Items, die den Charakter weiterbringen. Ich wär ja mal gespannt, wie es wäre, wenn in den Highend-Instanzen diverse Skills droppen würden. Huch, sowas hatten wir ja schonmal... Aber da waren die Skills verkaufbar. Was wäre wohl, wenn in den 25er-PvE-Instanzen neue, nicht tradebare Skillränge droppen würden? Oder sogar gänzlich neue Skills?

Wer sie haben will, muss halt raiden. Wer nicht raiden will, der kommt auch so klar. Aber die Raider haben einen Vorteil, den sie sich erspielt haben. Und zwar nicht in Form von Items, die dann irgendwann eh entwertet werden oder für alle zugänglich werden.


----------



## Raefael (12. März 2008)

Püh,
endlich einer der in etwa verstanden hat was ich meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Rafa


----------



## TFV (12. März 2008)

Archiebald schrieb:


> die Anerkennung für das Legen eines schweren Bossgegners sind für jeden Spieler auch noch ein gewisser Obolus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau diese betrachtung vermisse ich in den fred iwi...jeder redet ständig nur von items, die sind nunmal eine notwendigkeit um weitermachen zu können und werden doch nich gesammelt damit man sie "hat". ich zumindest kann die angeberei/neid-sache nich ganz nachvollziehen, denn ich weiß von leuten, die in einer topgilde sind und sich praktisch bis illidan durchziehen lassen, also haben items alleine nich viel zu sagen. und es ist doch viel genialer, wenn man mit "schlechterem" equip schwere bosse legt oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...ach ja, dass manche leute sich gedanken über die itemfarbe machen find ich auch lustig...ich werde auf jeden fall mit mind. einem blauen item nach hyjal/bt gehn, is mir total banane ob jemand denkt "rofl, nich mal full epic"...die stats sind gut und helfen beim killn der bosse, braucht man garnich weiter diskutieren *g




> Das Problem ist, dass sämtlicher Fortschritt in WoW nur an Items messbar ist.


eben nich, bosskills sind vorschritt, das lernen der taktik und die umsetzung, das is das schöne am raiden, etwas im spiel zu "schaffen"...

hhm, versteht mich überhaupt jemand hier? x.x


----------



## SiliTheMage (12. März 2008)

ich fande die zeiten vor bc beser denn da hast du annerkennung bekommen wenn du mit deinem t2/t3 rumgestanden bist  und da hat dir das pve eq im pvp massive vorteile gebracht heute ist alles anderst du hast dein t6 und wirst von nem s2 lulu  umgeboxt weil du keine chance hast und das ganze spiel wird im moment nur auf pvp arena und casuals hingepatch ich kann da die guten gilden verstehen wenn sie das nicht gut finden bin selber in ner gilde raide bt und mh und grade durch die rnd drops dort kann man neben dem raiden auch noch gut geld machen mit gems und muster verkaufen und jetzt kommt dann ein patch und jeder grün eq honk kann sich bessere items als t6 durch hc marken hohlen LOL WTF? ich finde das is irgendwas falsch wenn man nicht gut genug ist die großen inis zu raiden wieso sollte man denn dann gleichwertiges eq tragen dürfen?


----------



## Gnorgh (12. März 2008)

Vielleicht hab ichs auch schonmal geschrieben, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum siich die "Pros" so über andere und deren Equip aufregen! 

Zieht doch euer ding durch, habt Spaß am Erfolg und gut ist. Was sind denn schon Items und ihre Farben?!?
Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ob so n Teil lila oder rosa ist... Wayne?!?

Ihr verbessert doch euer Spiel, seht neue Encounter usw. Was kümmert ihr euch denn um die anderen?


----------



## Grivok (12. März 2008)

SiliTheMage schrieb:


> ich fande die zeiten vor bc beser denn da hast du annerkennung bekommen wenn du mit deinem t2/t3 rumgestanden bist  und da hat dir das pve eq im pvp massive vorteile gebracht heute ist alles anderst du hast dein t6 und wirst von nem s2 lulu  umgeboxt weil du keine chance hast und das ganze spiel wird im moment nur auf pvp arena und casuals hingepatch ich kann da die guten gilden verstehen wenn sie das nicht gut finden bin selber in ner gilde raide bt und mh und grade durch die rnd drops dort kann man neben dem raiden auch noch gut geld machen mit gems und muster verkaufen und jetzt kommt dann ein patch *und jeder grün eq honk kann sich bessere items als t6 durch hc marken  * hohlen LOL WTF? ich finde das is irgendwas falsch wenn man nicht gut genug ist die großen inis zu raiden wieso sollte man denn dann gleichwertiges eq tragen dürfen?



faellt nur mir der widerspruch in dem satz auf?


----------



## Shênya (12. März 2008)

SiliTheMage schrieb:


> ich fande die zeiten vor bc beser denn da hast du annerkennung bekommen wenn du mit deinem t2/t3 rumgestanden bist  und da hat dir das pve eq im pvp massive vorteile gebracht heute ist alles anderst du hast dein t6 und wirst von nem s2 lulu  umgeboxt weil du keine chance hast und das ganze spiel wird im moment nur auf pvp arena und casuals hingepatch ich kann da die guten gilden verstehen wenn sie das nicht gut finden bin selber in ner gilde raide bt und mh und grade durch die rnd drops dort kann man neben dem raiden auch noch gut geld machen mit gems und muster verkaufen und jetzt kommt dann ein patch und jeder grün eq honk kann sich bessere items als t6 durch hc marken hohlen LOL WTF? ich finde das is irgendwas falsch wenn man nicht gut genug ist die großen inis zu raiden wieso sollte man denn dann gleichwertiges eq tragen dürfen?




ja lol ne.. aber sonst gehts... 

ein s2/s3 is kein lulu blablablubb. Die haben ebenso sehr etwas geleistet eben nur im PvP und ned wie Du ach soo grosser PvE Spieler.
Und ein grün eq honk wie Du es nennst kommt an KEINE heromarken ran.. OMG ey!

PS: solltest Du es nich wissen (informieren ftw!) sind die belohnungen NICHT besser als t6.. wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil


----------



## Dragonsdeath (12. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ja lol ne.. aber sonst gehts...
> 
> ein s2/s3 is kein lulu blablablubb. Die haben ebenso sehr etwas geleistet eben nur im PvP und ned wie Du ach soo grosser PvE Spieler.
> Und ein grün eq honk wie Du es nennst kommt an KEINE heromarken ran.. OMG ey!
> ...


im moment hast du recht aber man kann ja jetzt schon hero marken sparen und sich dann mit 2.4 die neuen sachen dafür kaufen dann hat man sachen die an t6 rankommen oder vllt sogar besser sind


----------



## Pymonte (12. März 2008)

Nekro91 schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht jeder ist Arbeitslos und sitzt 23stunden am Tag vor dem Pc und zieht sich WoW rein, manche Leute haben auch noch was besseres vor, wie z.B. Schule, Arbeit, Familie, etc. einfach ein RL (!).
> mfg
> Nekro




Jo und manche Menschen bekommens halt auch einfach nur gebacken, trotz RL ein bisschen zeit für ihr Hobby zu schaffen. Ich kenne KEINE erfolgreiche raidgilde die nur aus:
a) Kiddys, die den ganzen Tag Zeit haben
b) unter 20 jährigen
c) Leuten die kein Rl haben
besteht.

So gut wie alle HC Raider, die nicht wie Nihilum gesponsert werden haben nämlich genausoviel oder sogar MEHR im RL zu tun, wie manche Casual-Poster hier.

Und dennoch klappts mit dem Raiden. Sicherlich, jemand der in einer Bäckerei Nachtschichten schiebt wird keinen Raid finden, da Tagsüber nicht viel geht...
Und manch einer kann eben dank Kind und Kegel/Frau+Freundin (mag jetzt jeder interpretieren wie er will^^) bzw Mann und Freund/Job+Terminen nicht viel Zeit in WoW investieren. Auch np aus der Richtung

Aber die meisten Raider (auch die Content-Clear haben) haben Rl. Arbeiten meist von früh um6/7 bis Nachmittags/Abends und manche habena uch ne Familie. Dennoch reißen sie eben an ein paar Tagen ind er Woche nach Azertoth um dort etwas zu erleben.
Und genau deshalb, finde ich auch 2.4 schei*e. Denn nciht wiel HCler ausgeschlossen werden oder Casuals gepusht werden. Denn sowas gibt es NICHT (odernicht so extrem wie hier immer dargstellt. jeder kann sich seine Zeit selber einteilen, wenn man keine Lust hat auf termine: selbst schuld). Es ärgert mich nur das man abends online kommt, sich anstrengt und bemüht und man dann so einfach von blizz entwertet wird.

Für mich heißt es derzeit nur: Selbst schuld, warum mach ich mir die Mühe auch, im Endeffekt bekomm ichs ja eh und das noch viele einfacher.
Die Leute die bisher keinen raid gefunden haben, unfähig sind und/oder keine Zeit haben (ja es gibt auch unfähige Leute, mehr als genug sogar ... und das muss nicht mals WoW bezogen sein) werden auch weiterhin nichts sehen. Diese Leute BRAUCHEN kein besseres Gear. Auf jedenfall nicht in DIESEM Maßstab.
Diese Leute brauchen Content. Und der wird mager mit einer Instanz und (zugegebenermaßen) interessanten dailys geliefert.
Im Nachhinein ändert sich NICHTS. Es ist egal ob die HCler oder Casual. 24/7 Spieler gibts bei beiden und wie weit sie es bringen hängt nicht nur von der Zeit ab. Die meisten haben jedoch auch viel RL und 'opfern' davon mehr oder weniger für ihr HOBBY (nicht blödes Spiel).

Und in meinen Augen gibt es viel mehr Spieler die nicht bereit sind, Zeit und etwas Fleiß in WoW zu investieren um was zu erreichen. Und diese sind es dann, die dennoch alles wollen.
Bullshit. 
Wenn ich nicht leiste kriege ich auch nichts. 
Von mri aus solls 50% mehr 'casual' Content geben als Raidcontent, weil den eh kaum einer sieht. Wegen mir kanns auch ruhig besseres Equip für alle geben. Aber etwas unterschied zwischen leuten die sich bemühen und Leuten die eben nicht so viel investieren wollen, sollte es shcon geben.
Und das bezieht sihc nicht nur auf Equip, sondern auch auf das Drumherum. Also EpicGems/Rezepte usw. SOWAS sollten auch nur wirklich Leute bekommen, die was dafür investieren.
DAS und nur DAS stört mich an WoW derzeit.

Ich bin nicht mehr Itemgeil, als alle anderen hier. (Und es sind hier 99% der Leute, egal ob Casual oder Pro, mehr oder minder Itemgeil). Aber darum gehts nicht. Es geht darum das WoW jeglichen Leistungsanspruch verliert, jeglichen Siegeswillen, jegliches menschliches Grundbedürfnis aus dem ich es spiele.
Und das liebe 'casuals' (die es ja gar nciht gibt) sollte euch auch stören. Denn im Endeffekt heißt das nur, das  WoW ein Spiel wird, das jeder Noob kann und was total öde ist. 

Aber wenn irh das wollt, wenn ihr lieber ein P-Server WoW wollt, dann werdet ihr es nach und nach bekommen. Doch bis dahin bin ich shcon längst weg.

Guten Tag,
Pymonte

PS: Sry für die Rechtschreibfehler, ich schreibe grad von der Arbeit und mach das hier heimlich und mit ner beschissenen Tastatur^^


----------



## Shênya (12. März 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> im moment hast du recht aber man kann ja jetzt schon hero marken sparen und sich dann mit 2.4 die neuen sachen dafür kaufen dann hat man sachen die an t6 rankommen oder vllt sogar besser sind



dies durchaus. das machen auch viele. Aber die haben bereits epic gear. (vielfach nich PvP) Ein grüner kommt NIEMALS durch ne heroini.
Und wirklich BESSER sind sie auch nich. Maximal gleichwertig. Doch durch sunwell gibts auch dort wieder besseres für highend raider.


----------



## Thug (12. März 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Jo und manche Menschen bekommens halt auch einfach nur gebacken, trotz RL ein bisschen zeit für ihr Hobby zu schaffen. Ich kenne KEINE erfolgreiche raidgilde die nur aus:
> a) Kiddys, die den ganzen Tag Zeit haben
> b) unter 20 jährigen
> c) Leuten die kein Rl haben
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!  Da gibt es einfach nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr wollte ich mit meinen Posts auch nicht ausdrücken,  aber Pymonte bringt es haargenau auf dem Punkt.
Danke für das Statement!


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (12. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> okay
> bin dafuer: alle casuals sofort raus aus deinem Spiel
> dann zahlst du halt 60 Euro im Monat und 200 Euro fuer jedes neue Addon
> aber das ist dir ja egal
> ...



Ich kann Grivoks Meinung nur ein dickes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  verpassen.
Mich kann man casual nennen, ich bin immer noch "nur" 59 obwohl das Spiel schon nen Jahr auf meinem Rechner ist.
Klar sollte das Highend Equipment auch nur den Leuten vorbehalten sein die das ganze etwas ernsthafter angehen (braucht ja auch sonst keiner,imho). Aber was macht man denn bitte wenn man zum Beispiel, so wie ich, jedesmal auf 19/29/39/49/59 in BG´s versackt einfach aus SPASS an der Sache (ging doch irgendwie dadrum beim spielen...) und dabei natürlich Ehre und Abzeichen ergattert? Soll ich Blizz jetzt bitten meine Ehre nächsten Mittwoch zu löschen und meine Abzeichen wegwerfen? Nur damit irgendwelche Leute (die ich noch nichtmal kenne und die mir deswegen eigentlich auch vollkommen am....ach ich schweife ab) sich nicht darüber aufregen können das ich irgendwann etwas anhabe (bis ich 70 bin gibts wahrscheinlich S4 für Ehre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) was so aussieht wie ihr Super PvE Equipment? 

Mein Lösungsansatz ist eine leichte Abwandlung der Schuluniformpflicht:
Jeder Spieler wird verpflichtet beim betreten von Städten sein Equipment gegen neutrale Kleidung einzutauschen (Mondfestklamotten, Weihnachtskostüm, diverse Hemden Hosen und Schuhe ohne Stats u.s.w.) also Sachen die für jeden mit etwas Können zu erreichen sind.
So können sich die Highend PvEler nur noch in ihren Raids an den schönen Rüssis und Waffen erfreuen, genauso wie nur noch in der Arena oder auf dem BG zu sehen wäre wie gut man ist.
Das gäbe auch gar keine Neidfaktoren bei Casuals die ständig Leute vorm AH rumstehen sehen in T6 S3 oder sonstigen Kram. Klar wird man hier oder da immer noch dem ein oder anderen begenen der Lilabeschrifteten Kram mit sich rumschleppt aber hey, im Wahlkampf ertragen wir ja auch kurz die Wahlplakate.


----------



## Hunsorr (12. März 2008)

"Auch wenn Ich 4 Stunden pro Abend vor der Kiste hocke um das zehnte mal ein Monster zu töten damit Ich einen virtuellen Gegenstand erbeuten kann, der mir einen längeren.. Streitkolben verpasst , Ich habe immer noch genug Zeit für meine Frau, Kinder, Freunde und 10 Affären!"


----------



## Maternus (12. März 2008)

Was mir an dem gesamten Thema (alle Threads, nicht der hier speziell) auffällt, ist dieses ständige Herunterputzen von Spielern mit anderen Spielinteressen.
Ja, es gibt sie alle: Spieler mit "Elite"-Allüren, PvP'ler die sich in S1 und Co im PvE unkaputtbar vorkommen, Dauerposer usw.
Und dann gibt es noch all die anderen, die ihren Weg gehen, weil sie einfach nur für sich selbst etwas erreichen wollen. Was soll das herumgehacke auf dem angeblich geschenkten Superequip, namentlich S1 und bald S2? die Sets zu erarbeiten ist auch nicht leichter, als das T4 in Kara usw zu bekommen. Im PvE bekommt man mit dem Arenaset kaum ein Bein auf die Erde, lila hin oder her. Im Gegenzug kann man auch im PvE-Equip nicht durch den PvP-Olymp reiten. Nur muss man das auch im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn man im S1 zb ZH Heroic oder im T4 durch WS gehen will. Dieses ganze herumgeflame geht mir persönlich nur noch auf den Keks und zeigt die geistige Unreife mancher.

Zum Thema Hardcorespieler:
Casualgamer stellen die mit Abstand größte Spielergruppe in WoW und ein Anbieter lebt nunmal von der breiten Masse, nicht von Randerscheinungen. Diese Spieler werden den Endcontent niemals zu Gesicht bekommen, daran hat sich nichts geändert. Ob der Werteverfall des Equip mit 3.0 ähnlich radikal ausfallen wird, muss man einfach abwarten. Sich darüber im Vorfeld die Köpfe heißzureden ist Nonsens.
Alleine das Geflenne um den Worldfirstkill auf den PTR zeigt es deutlich, wie sehr einige wenige abgehoben haben. Anstatt den PTR für das zu nutzen wofür er gedacht ist, das Testen von neuen Spielinhalten, versucht man dort Pseudoinhalte zu erarbeiten, damit die Werbeeinnahmen der Gildenseite steigen. Das neue Rezepte zB gar nicht funktionieren, würde mit ein wenig Rückbesinnung auf das Thema auch einmal vor Einspielen auf den Liveservern auffallen (Stichwort neuer Repbot).
Ich gebe zu, diese Gilden haben natürlich die Möglichkeit Fehler in den Raidinis zu finden und aufzuzeigen, aber dafür muss man nicht einen Boss als erstes legen und regt sich nicht auf, wenn dies aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht gelingt.
Wenn nun eine kleine Gruppe von 40-50 Spielern aufhört ihre Zeit in WoW zu investieren, juckt das nicht die Bohne. Diese Lücke wird sicher binnen Minuten durch neue Spieler geschlossen, die den gleichen Monatsbeitrag zahlen.

Fazit: Mir persönlich ist der Raidinhalt vollkommen gleichgültig, gleiches gilt auch für jeden der sich in einem Spiel über andere stellt. Dann bitte mehr Casuals, die spielen um des Spielens willen. Mit denen man auch noch über andere Dinge sprechen kann, als das Spiel und begriffen haben, das ohne die anderen um einen herum das Spiel als solches gar nicht möglich ist.
Macht euer eigenes Ding und verschont alle anderen einfach mit irgendwelchem Anspruchsdenken, welches nur für euch gilt.


----------



## Maximolider (12. März 2008)

ja aber die casuals bekommen ja auchnicht alles,oder hab ich was total mißverstanden?
man braucht doch 150 marken für ein teil,das geht nicht mit ein paar stunden die woche,auchnicht im pvp/arena,da brauchst du monate und dann ist eh das addon da und auf lev 75 kann man bestimmt die lila sachen vergessen,da werde grüne besser sein...oder man raidet wieder und es gibt topgear für die,die zeit investieren....dann ist die balance auch wieder da....und blizz muss einfach die leute bei der stange halten,die werden nicht millionen von kunden verprellen wollen....lasst doch allen lila gekleideten ihren spaß,egal woher...
und eines verstehe ich garnicht....die sprüche mit annerkennung und jeder soll es sehen können...hallo?gehts noch?das ist ein spiel hier.....:-) und mal ganz ehrlich...ich bin so ein noob/casual/kackboon,etc das ich ein t6 oder s3 nichtmal erkenne,wenn der char direkt vor mir steht...da können seine"schwerter"ruhig länger sein als meine....:-)

in diesem sinne,nehmt wow nicht zu ernst,spaß soll es machen und das macht es mir auch in grün/blau/lila/gestreift/gepunktet.......:-)


----------



## Eamon. (12. März 2008)

Ich habe diese diskussion nun wirklich die ganzen 19 Seiten lang verfolgt und dabei gehen mir ein paar Sachen nicht aus dem Kopf.

Wenn man einmal ueber das ganze geflame und "HC" und "Casual" hinweg sieht, es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Haben hier auch schon eine menge Leute vor mir gesagt und geschrieben.

Am Ende aller Tage bezahlen wir alle so um die 13 Euro und haben damit das recht erworben an dieser virtuellen Welt teilzunehmen. Weder der Character noch das Equipment das er traegt gehoeren uns. Ist alles Blizzards Eigentum.

Wir haben uns das Recht erworben alle Spielinhalte zu nutzen, soweit wir die von Blizzard dafuer vorgesehenen Vorraussetzungen erfuellen. JEDER darf nach BT oder MH aber nur die wenigsten sehen es. Mag es aus mangelndem Ergeiz, fehlenden Skill oder aus welchen Gruenden auch immer sein.

Es gibt Leute die fuehlen sich im PVP wohl, andere im PVE. Die einen spielen Arena, die anderen Farmen die 3 Raiden. 

Recht auf ein bestimmtes Equipment hat letztendlich niemand.

Hier wird oft der Begriff "Arbeit" erwaehnt.
Ja es kann arbeit sein eine Quest zu schaffen, arbeit eine Boss zu legen, arbeit zu farmen. Man kann es auch genausogut engagement oder wie auch immer nennen. Jeder findet in diesem Spiel seine Nische.

Deshalb ist ELITAERES Denken auf allen Seiten meiner Meinung nach fehl am platz.

Ein PVPler kann genauso ueber einen PVEler die Nase ruempfen wie umgekehrt. 

Ich persoenlich beneide die Leute die in die grossen  Raidinstanzen (BT, MH, Gruul what ever) gehen. Ich werde sie ob der Gilde in der ich bin (und in der ich mich sehr wohl fuehle) und wahrscheinlich auch ob meines Skills nicht sehen. Und mir geht es darum: "Ich wuerde sie gerne mal selber betreten. Sie sehen und gegen die Bosse kaempfen.
Items mag ich auch - wie wohl jeder. Aber mir waere das erlebniss halt was wert.

Nur am Ende aller Tage ist es doch so.........ALLE Spieler die sich nicht haben ziehen lassen, haben sich etwas erARBEITET.

Jeder der bis 70 gequestet hat, hat Zeit, engagement und manchmal auch "arbeit" in seinen Character gesteckt. Jeder hat dafuer etwas bekommen. XP, Gold, Ruf und Items.

HC Raider erhalten Items die von Blizzard fuer diese Instanzen vorgesehen worden sind.
Arena Spieler erhalten Items die von Blizzard fuer Arena vorgesehen worden sind.
PVPler erhalten Items die von Blizzard fuer Marken vorgesehen worden sind.

Wir bekommen alle das was Blizzard dort fuer uns vorgesehen hat. Und wenn Sie morgen auf die Idee kommen alle Items aus dem Spiel verschwinden zu lassen die wir tragen, koennten sie das tun. Denn es waere nicht illegal - denn IHNEN gehoeren diese Sachen.

Das geschrei Weltweit aus 9.5 Millionen Kehlen moechte ich dann nicht hoeren - die wirtschaftlichen Folgen nicht bedenken, aber sie koennten es tun.

Was mich zu dem Schluss bringt, das wir uns alle etwas er"ARBEITEN" das uns nicht gehoert. Das wir uns hier streiten ueber Ansprueche die wir haben die Blizzard uns aber nie versprochen oder garantiert hat.

Ich spiele dieses Spiel nun genuesslich seit 2 Jahren und will weder einen Tag missen noch einen hinzufuegen. Aber ich bin Realist (soweit man das als WoW-Spieler sein kann).

Neid ist fehl am platz! Deshalb geniesst doch einfach alle das, was Ihr im Spiel am liebsten macht. Seit Stolz auf das was Ihr geleistet habt und lasst den anderen Ihren Stolz und Spass. Dafuer ist das Spiel weit genug

Regards
Eamon


----------



## Mr. Jonson (12. März 2008)

Was ich wirklich nicht verstehen kann, ist dass sich viele Raider aufregen dass die Markengegenstände so nah an T6 Niveau sind und deswegen ihr Abstand zu den Casuals verloren geht. Denn:
1. Wird kein Casual Zeit haben mehr als einmal 150 Marken zu farmen (und damit hat er erst ein Teil auf dem Niveau)
2. Sind diese Markengegenstände ja auch für die Raider gut da ja dann alle Raidbosse mehrere Marken droppen sollen und sie damit auch Equip Lücken schließen können falls das entprechende Raidteil nicht dropt
3. Kommt mit dem Patch eine neue große Raidinstanz mit Drops die besser sind als die neuen Markengegenstände womit der Stats und optische Abstand wieder hergestellt wird.


----------



## Ertri (12. März 2008)

Tut mir leid aber die ganze Diskussion und vor allem wie sie geführt wird zeigt doch was aus WoW geworden ist. 

Es gab Zeiten da hat man sich für andere gefreut wenn sie gute Ausrüstung hatten oder hat fast nur Leute getroffen die das spiel wegen ihrer Inhalte und nicht wegen der Gegenstände mochten und spielten.

Braucht ihr wirklich Sachen in einer virtuellen Welt die visuell unterstreichen was für tolle Spieler ihr seid ?
Freut euch doch das andere auch Spass am Spiel und ihre Erfolgserlebnisse haben. Ihr selber und eure Raidkollegen wisst doch was ihr geleistet habt - reicht das nicht ?


----------



## Nayfal (12. März 2008)

Du und dein Kumpel, ihr seid Bastler und bastelt jeden Tag stundenlang an einem Flugzeugmodell. Ihr steckt viel Arbeit und Mühe rein, die Arbeit dauert Monate. Stück für Stück vollendet ihr euer Werk. Ihr erleidet Rückschläge, Tiefpunkte, aber ihr gebt nicht auf. Nach viel Mühen und langer Zeit isses fertig und seid mächtig stolz darauf. Ihr habt aber stets im Keller gebastelt, kein anderer hats mitbekommen, kein anderer hats bemerkt. Kein anderer siehts.

Nun bekommt ihr Besuch. Der Besuch bringt ein Lego-Flugzeug ausm Spielwarenhandel mit und erzählt euch stolz, wie gut er das doch zusammengebaut hat. Ohne Anleitung! Und evtl. sagt er auch, dass er ja das so unglaublich gut kann.

Aber du und dein Kumpel, ihr wisst ja, dass ihr gut seid und ihr wisst was ihr geleistet habt. Im Keller steht ja verborgen der Beweis. Reicht das wirklich?


----------



## Wizzbeast (12. März 2008)

Nayfal schrieb:


> Du und dein Kumpel, ihr seid Bastler und bastelt jeden Tag stundenlang an einem Flugzeugmodell. Ihr steckt viel Arbeit und Mühe rein, die Arbeit dauert Monate. Stück für Stück vollendet ihr euer Werk. Ihr erleidet Rückschläge, Tiefpunkte, aber ihr gebt nicht auf. Nach viel Mühen und langer Zeit isses fertig und seid mächtig stolz darauf. Ihr habt aber stets im Keller gebastelt, kein anderer hats mitbekommen, kein anderer hats bemerkt. Kein anderer siehts.
> 
> Nun bekommt ihr Besuch. Der Besuch bringt ein Lego-Flugzeug ausm Spielwarenhandel mit und erzählt euch stolz, wie gut er das doch zusammengebaut hat. Ohne Anleitung! Und evtl. sagt er auch, dass er ja das so unglaublich gut kann.
> 
> Aber du und dein Kumpel, ihr wisst ja, dass ihr gut seid und ihr wisst was ihr geleistet habt. Im Keller steht ja verborgen der Beweis. Reicht das wirklich?



Aus dem Alter das ich Flugzeuge bastele oder mit Lego spiele bin ich raus....

Aber ich weiss das ich mit meiner Freundin das tollste Sexualleben habe was man sich wünschen kann, trotzdem dreh ich keinen Porno und stell ihn ins Internet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEmperor (12. März 2008)

Also ich habe das gefühl, dass hier folgendes Problem vergessen wird:
Wir stellen uns einen Spieler vor, der endweder ganz neu ist oder wie ich so oft, mit einem Twink auf einem anderen server neu angefangen hat. Dann stellt man sich vor dieser Spieler hat "Skill" und ist auch bereit, etwas mehr zu spielen, um erfolg zu haben. Doch was würde man ohne diese "viel zu leicht bekommbaren epischen Gegenstände" machen ? Warscheinlich würde es wie damals vor BC enden. Man hat das höchste Level, aber hat keine Möglikchkeit trotz des Willens, etwas intensiver raiden zu gehen. Da alle Gilden/Raids einen nicht haben wollen, weil man ja Grün/blaues Boonequip hat und deswegen auch sicher nichts vom Können her drauf hat. Also muss es doch die möglichkeiten geben, die Vorraussetzungen für einen solchen Raid zu erwerben ohne in einem solchen zu sein. Natürlich kann mann monatelang 5er instancen farmen, damit man wenigstens etwas blaues hat um dann vielleicht in eine Random-Karazhan Gruppe zu kommen. Denn woanders würde man auch garnicht mitkommen, da man ja nichts episches hat. Also steht einem ohne diese Möglichkeiten, ein monatelanger dauereinsatz bevor, nur um die Vorausetzungen für die Beschaffung der Vorausetzung zu bekommen. So würde es kaum oder nie nachwuchs geben. Vielleicht gibt es einige wenige, "deren Talent endeckt wird", aber das sind bei weitem nicht alle. 

Ausserdem ist es eben nicht das selbe ob man mit PvP Zeug oder mit etwas PVE mäßigem (und warscheinlich viel scherer zu bekommenden und deswegen auch mehr Arbeit enthaltenden) in einem neuen Raid auftaucht. Und es ist nicht das gleiche und ich denke, dass es immernoch etwas ist, auf das man stolz sein kann.

Zudem ist es nicht sehr schlau die Spieler nur in 2 Klassen zu unterteilen. Es gibt auch viele Leute, die viel spielen, aber eben noch sehr weit von T6 und vergleichbaren, weil man einfach noch nicht so lange daran Arbeitet.


----------



## Turican (12. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



Du glaubst ernsthaft nur weil Du T5 oder T6 trägst,dass du ein besserer Spieler oder gar ein besserer Mensch bist ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder mit 2 gesunden Händen und ohne grauen Star kann dass was Du kannst.
Wer mehr Zeit hat ist schneller durch und der mit Leben brauch etwas länger.

Also macht euch nicht lächerlich.

*Nochmal für die letzten Plätze -> Ausrüstung != können *

(!= bedeutet ungleich)


----------



## BimmBamm (12. März 2008)

Nayfal schrieb:


> Du und dein Kumpel, ihr seid Bastler und bastelt jeden Tag stundenlang an einem Flugzeugmodell. Ihr steckt viel Arbeit und Mühe rein, die Arbeit dauert Monate. Stück für Stück vollendet ihr euer Werk. Ihr erleidet Rückschläge, Tiefpunkte, aber ihr gebt nicht auf. Nach viel Mühen und langer Zeit isses fertig und seid mächtig stolz darauf. Ihr habt aber stets im Keller gebastelt, kein anderer hats mitbekommen, kein anderer hats bemerkt. Kein anderer siehts.
> 
> Nun bekommt ihr Besuch. Der Besuch bringt ein Lego-Flugzeug ausm Spielwarenhandel mit und erzählt euch stolz, wie gut er das doch zusammengebaut hat. Ohne Anleitung! Und evtl. sagt er auch, dass er ja das so unglaublich gut kann.
> 
> Aber du und dein Kumpel, ihr wisst ja, dass ihr gut seid und ihr wisst was ihr geleistet habt. Im Keller steht ja verborgen der Beweis. Reicht das wirklich?



Nun ja, ich kenne das aus der Oldtimer-Szene: Da wird nicht mit jeder Gelegenheit darauf hingewiesen, was man da in jahrelanger Kleinarbeit in der Garage auf die Beine gestellt hat. Die Schrauber, die ich kenne, machen das in der Regel für sich; nicht für andere. Und keinem wird vorgeworfen, daß er weniger Aufwand mit seiner Karre hatte. 

Deshalb klare Antwort aus der Schrauber-Szene: Ja, es reicht, zu wissen, was man selbst geleistet hat. Der wahre Geniesser schweigt.

Bimmbamm


----------



## DoofDilla (12. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich kenne das aus der Oldtimer-Szene: Da wird nicht mit jeder Gelegenheit darauf hingewiesen, was man da in jahrelanger Kleinarbeit in der Garage auf die Beine gestellt hat. Die Schrauber, die ich kenne, machen das in der Regel für sich; nicht für andere. Und keinem wird vorgeworfen, daß er weniger Aufwand mit seiner Karre hatte.
> 
> Deshalb klare Antwort aus der Schrauber-Szene: Ja, es reicht, zu wissen, was man selbst geleistet hat. Der wahre Geniesser schweigt.
> 
> Bimmbamm



Danke! Wenn das nur mehr Leute beherzigen würden


----------



## lilithb (12. März 2008)

ui!

also ich bin sowat wie 'n medium player denk ich.
und mich nervt ganz anderes, wie zB der fakt, dass du als berufstätiger mensch, der auch noch ein bissi RL nebenher pflegt halt defacto von ner ganzen menge *content *ausgeschlossen bist.
natürlich pflege ich trotzdem mein equip und, liebe hc-player, viele, viele heroics müssen gemacht werden um halbwegs was zusammen zu bekommen, glaubt mir.
bekackt find ich halt, dass ich (zum auf dem server auf dem ich spiele - dun morogh) so gut wie keine möglichkeit hab ssc, bt oder hyal zu gehen, da ich einfach wegen meinem job nicht vor 21h online sein kann in der regel. und da gibts dann keine raidgrps mehr.
da nutzt mir weder mein halbwegs gutes equip was, noch mein vorhandener playskill.

ich wäre dementsprechend sehr froh wenn es mehr 5er inis geben würde - gern auch ma schwere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ausserdem finde ich jeden neuen content prima, da das das spiel am leben erhält.

und wenns euch stört, dass alle ähnlich aussehen, weil alle ähnliches equip haben.... dann zieht doch einfach was anderes an.....


----------



## WeRkO (12. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es ähnlich werden wie Pre TBC, das Epic wieder Epic ist! Ich meine, kann man wirklich Spaß haben, wenn man 5 Stunden auf'm Bg rumgammelt und dann am nächsten Tag zum Vendor geht und sich "ersma fett epixx" kauft (wer sich nun mein Equip anschaut wird sehen, das ich auch fast nur PvP Kram anhabe, will einfach kein Offwarri Zeug in Fds & Ssc droppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Ich finde, das man viel mehr Spaß hat, wenn man 2-3 Stunden an einem Boss wiped und ihn dann am Ende noch legt, das ist für mich mittlerweile der Kern des Spiels geworden. PvP mach ich eigtl. nurnoch die Dayli, da es einfach keinen Spaß macht, sich von den S3 Typen (die auch nur ihre 10 Games die Woche machen) abschlachten zu lassen. Deswegen kann ich die Leute die nur PVP machen nicht verstehen. 
Epic soll wieder Epic werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayfal (12. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich kenne das aus der Oldtimer-Szene: Da wird nicht mit jeder Gelegenheit darauf hingewiesen, was man da in jahrelanger Kleinarbeit in der Garage auf die Beine gestellt hat. Die Schrauber, die ich kenne, machen das in der Regel für sich; nicht für andere. Und keinem wird vorgeworfen, daß er weniger Aufwand mit seiner Karre hatte.
> 
> Deshalb klare Antwort aus der Schrauber-Szene: Ja, es reicht, zu wissen, was man selbst geleistet hat. Der wahre Geniesser schweigt.
> 
> Bimmbamm



Genausowenig wird man in der Raidgruppen-Szene darauf hinweisen, wie mühsam man raiden musste, während andre Gilden es irgendwie einfacher hatten. Zumindest kenn ich noch keine Flames der sogenannten First-Kill-Gilden, in denen sie vorwerfen, dass alle andren Raidgruppen ja nur ihre Taktik nachspielen und es die ja dadurch so viel einfacher haben.

Ich denke vielen wär einfach nur schon damit geholfen, wenn nicht fast jeder Spieler gleich aussehen würde. Das Design der T-Sets war eigentlich immer etwas Besondres. Nun ist es was besondres, wenn man anders aussieht, als T5 oder T6! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um nochmal auf mein Flugzeugmodell zu kommen.
Ich würde mir das Teil in die Wohnung stellen. Ich würds nicht verstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (13. März 2008)

Nayfal schrieb:


> Und um nochmal auf mein Flugzeugmodell zu kommen.
> Ich würde mir das Teil in die Wohnung stellen. Ich würds nicht verstecken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, und dann in nem Forum drüber rumheulen, daß man sich ein gleich aussehendes Modell im Laden kaufen kann, ohne mit dem Zusammenbau so viel Zeit vergeudet zu haben;

um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: nicht das Ergebnis (Equip/Progress) ist das wichtige an WoW sondern die Tatsache, daß man ein Spiel gespielt hat und sich damit beschäftigen durfte;

eigentlich müsste da du ja so verständnisvoll bist und es dir garnicht ums posen geh von dir ein mitfühlenderes Statement kommen, da diejenigen die nicht so lange spielen viel weniger Zeit investieren durften und weniger frohe Stunden damit verbringen konnten als Du.

wenn ich deinen ersten Post und den letzten hier betrachte werde ich allerdings das Gefühl nicht los, daß es dir mit diesem Thread um die verlorene Möglichkeit der Profilierung geht und nicht um die Beschäftigung mit einem Spiel, daher erwarte ich nicht, daß du meinen Beitrag auch so verstehst wie ich es mir wünschen würde...

ich hoffe du findest ein MMORPG in dem man sich gemäß deinen Wünschen anhand von Oberflächlichkeiten profilieren und zur Schau stellen kann, und ich hoffe daß du früh genug nach dem Release des Spiels dabei bist, um auch ja zu den Überdrüber-Roxxors zu gehören die bewundernd nach dem Geheimnis ihres Erfolges gefragt werden... schließlich gehts ja nicht darum etwas zu tun, sondern etwas zu haben das man präsentieren kann....

in diesem Sinne 

/vote for close

es wurde alles gesagt was man dazu sagen kann


----------



## Nayfal (13. März 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> jo, und dann in nem Forum drüber rumheulen, daß man sich ein gleich aussehendes Modell im Laden kaufen kann, ohne mit dem Zusammenbau so viel Zeit vergeudet zu haben;
> 
> um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: nicht das Ergebnis (Equip/Progress) ist das wichtige an WoW sondern die Tatsache, daß man ein Spiel gespielt hat und sich damit beschäftigen durfte;
> 
> ...



Ist es eine Charakterschwäche, wenn sich Sportler ihre Pokale ins Regal stellen?
Was ist so falsch daran, seine Erfolge passiv zu visualisieren? 
Nun stell dir vor, jeder Pokal sieht gleich aus, so dass man nicht erkennen kann, wofür man diesen erworben hat. Der eine hat evtl. den Boxweltmeister umgenusst, ein anderer hat 50 mal den regionalen Wettbewerb gewonnen. Warum gibts nicht einfach für Platz 1-3 Goldmedaillen? Jeder weiß ja für sich selbst, was er erreicht hat. Warum gibts überhaupt Pokale und Medaillen? In diesem Sinne sind wohl dann alle irgendwie profilierungssüchtig.

Hier wird so oft gesagt, dass man sich doch nicht um andere kümmern soll. Was kümmert es euch dann z.B., wenn Raider ein anderes, aufwendigeres, schöneres Setdesign oder Waffendesign haben, als Arena-PvPler oder Markensammler? Ich geh hier überhaupt nicht auf die Qualität der Items ein, sondern wirklich nur mal auf die Optik. Es ist doch traurig, wenn es nur 2-3 Itemdesigns gäbe für alle Items und alle Klassen, und jeder irgendwie gleich ausschaut.

Ich hab gesagt, dass Pre-BC falsch war. Das war ein Extrem. Und nun laufen wir ins andere Extrem. Ein Forum dient zur Diskussion, dieser Thread sollte Ideen sammeln, wie man eben doch beides miteinander kombinieren kann, so dass möglichst alle zufrieden sein können. Nun könnte man sagen, dass dies wohl nicht geht. Oder aber, dass dies nicht gewollt ist. 

Vielleicht hat jeder einfach nur andere Ansichten und Erwartungen von einem Spiel dieser Art.


----------



## Osse (13. März 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> ui!
> 
> also ich bin sowat wie 'n medium player denk ich.
> und mich nervt ganz anderes, wie zB der fakt, dass du als berufstätiger mensch, der auch noch ein bissi RL nebenher pflegt halt defacto von ner ganzen menge *content *ausgeschlossen bist.
> ...



mach nen eigenen raid er um 21:00 beginnt. gibt bestimmt genug Leute denen es wie dir geht. 

abgesehen davon hier nen ganz guter post zu dem thema: 

http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/article/..._hate_raiders_/


----------



## Nrijx (13. März 2008)

Das leidige Thema... aber wenigstens kann man hier gute Ansätze einer interessanten Diskussion lesen, auch wenn einige wenige mal wie immer aus der Reihe tanzen müssen.
Ich zähle mich persönlich nicht zu den Highend-Content Raidern, aber genauso wenig zu denen, die nur in 5er Instanzen unterwegs sind (Was durchaus auch Spass machen kann!). Das liegt aber größtenteils daran, dass ich erst vor mittlerweile 4 Wochen 70 geworden bin und das mit meinem ersten Charakter. Wer mir nun vorwerfen möchte: "Iiih, was ein Noob. So kurz erst 70 und nun schon mit großen Tönen um sich werfen wollen. L2P!" - Es ist mir ziemlich egal, was ihr dazu sagt. Ich habe in Azeroth wahrscheinlich mehr gesehen, als mindestens die Hälfte aller, die sich hier geäußert haben. Die Zeit habe ich mir genommen und jede Instanz besucht, die ich besuchen konnte. Selbst den Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung habe ich mir erfarmt (bis Respektvoll), um wenigstens ein Mal Naxxramas von innen zu sehen. Die große und als schönste, aber auch schwerste hochgelobte Instanz zu betreten... was ein Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da zu stehen, wo vor BC nur die wenigsten standen. 
Inzwischen hat sich für mich einiges geändert - zählte ich mich doch auf meinem Weg zur 70 zu den Normalspielenden. Immer dann, wenn ich Zeit und Lust hatte ein bisschen gespielt um vorwärts zu kommen um irgendwann mit meiner Gilde dem Prinzen auf dem Dach seines Turmes einen Besuch abstatten zu können.
Mein Ziel in WoW war es immer, Spass zu haben und möglichst alles zu sehen, was man in Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt sehen kann. Einfach, weil es zum Spiel gehört und warum sollte ich etwas verpassen wollen? Aktuell liegt seit Montag Gruul im Staub seiner hässlichen Höhle. Auf dem Weg zur Lady befinde ich mich auch... und ja, trotz meiner nicht übermäßig guten Ausrüstung werde ich mitgenommen. Und nein, es ist kein "durchziehen", wenn die Raidgruppe das erste Mal in dieser Konstellation den Schlangenschrein betritt. Jedem Raid sollte es eigentlich viel wichtiger sein, dass die einzelnen Mitglieder ihre Klasse quasi im Schlaf beherrschen, als dass nun der eine 3 lila Items mehr hat, als der andere und dadurch bevorzugt wird. Denn was bringt es, wenn der Magier zwar weiß, wie er einen Feuerball nach dem anderen auf den Boss schleudert, aber nicht, was der rote, immer größer werdende Balken in Omen zu bedeuten hat und wie er seine Aggro wieder loswird, wenn er denn mal "ausversehen" die Aggro des Tanks überschritten hat. (Ich bin der absoluten Meinung, dass kein "ausversehen" gibt. Wenn man mit der Aggrogrenze spielt, spielt der Boss ein klein wenig später mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und damit tust du *keinem* Raid einen Gefallen. Lieber weniger, aber existierenden Schaden, als gar keiner!)

Das war jetzt, ohne es zu wollen, irgendwie doch 1/2 OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann versuch ich mal was zum Thema zu sagen *g*

Ich denke, die derzeitige Entwicklung von WoW muss man als HC-Raider, aber ebenso als "Normalo" von beiden Seiten sehen. Ich kann jeden Raider verstehen, der sagt, dass man BT äquivalentes Zeug "hinterhergeschmissen" bekommt. Ganz so einfach ist es natürlich nicht, denn Heroische Instanzen haben gerade mit Randomgruppen ihre Tücken und werden von den meisten unterschätzt. Dazu kommt, dass man pro heroischer Instanz maximal 5 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit bekommt. Wenn dann diese Instanz noch die tägliche Quest ist, sind es insgesamt 7. Mit einer Randomgruppe kann eine heroische Instanz schon mal zu einer Zeitinvestition von fast 3 Stunden werden. Und in dieser Zeit wurde ja nicht mal die ganze Zeit gekämpft, sondern mindestens die Hälfte davon "genutzt", vom Friedhof zum Instanzeingang zu laufen und neue Buffs zu verteilen. Wer danach noch Spass hat, mit einer weiteren Randomgruppe in eine weitere heroische Instanz zu gehen um weitere Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit zu sammeln, der muss wahrlich Spass am Spiel haben. Und eben diesen Spielern sollte es auch gegönnt sein, höhere Raidinstanzen zu sehen, als "nur" Karazhan. Denn, wenn man mal von maximal 10 (was schon viel ist, wenn man nicht unendlich viel Zeit hat) Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit pro Tag ausgeht, macht das, wenn man dann mal wirklich so viel Zeit investiert und jeden Tag seine 10 Abzeichen sammelt, in der Woce 70 Abzeichen. Was kann man sich davon großartig kaufen? Für 60 Abzeichen habe ich meine Schultern bekommen... bis man da ein gesamtes Equipment (wobei es ja gar nicht jeden Ausrüstugsplatz durch Abzeichen zu füllen gibt) zusammen hat, vergeht ebenso eine sehr lange Zeit. Wieso sollten diese Spieler für ihre Bemühungen nicht belohnt werden? Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit liefern PvE-Belohnungen für PvE-Content. Ehre und Arenapunkte liefern PvP-Belohnugen für PvP-Content. Was diese PvP-Hatz soll, kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, denn PvP-Equipment bringt im späteren Raidfortschritt rein garnichts, da wichtige Attribute zu Gunsten von Abhärtung und Ausdauer verloren gehen. Natürlich wollen das viele PvPler nicht einsehen und bilden sich leider zu viel auf ihre epische Ausrüstung ein, aber als Raidleiter sollte man durchaus in der Lage dazu sein, den entsprechenden Spieler darauf hinzuweisen. 

Fazit: Highend-Content bleibt Highend-Content und nur, weil nun epische Ausrüstung "einfach" zu erhalten ist, heißt das nicht, dass der schwarze Tempel nun Angst vor einer Invasion der PvP-Elite haben müsste. Das wird nicht passieren und wenn doch - Illidan und sein Gefolge werden sich zu wehren wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. März 2008)

Nayfal schrieb:


> Ist es eine Charakterschwäche, wenn sich Sportler ihre Pokale ins Regal stellen?
> Was ist so falsch daran, seine Erfolge passiv zu visualisieren?
> Nun stell dir vor, jeder Pokal sieht gleich aus, so dass man nicht erkennen kann, wofür man diesen erworben hat. Der eine hat evtl. den Boxweltmeister umgenusst, ein anderer hat 50 mal den regionalen Wettbewerb gewonnen. Warum gibts nicht einfach für Platz 1-3 Goldmedaillen? Jeder weiß ja für sich selbst, was er erreicht hat. Warum gibts überhaupt Pokale und Medaillen? In diesem Sinne sind wohl dann alle irgendwie profilierungssüchtig.



ueberspitzt gefragt:
laeufst du jeden tag mit medaillen behaengt und pokale in den haenden durch die stadt???
wie gesagt manche RL-vergleiche sind einfach relativ sinnlos


----------



## Tirkari (13. März 2008)

Nayfal schrieb:


> Ist es eine Charakterschwäche, wenn sich Sportler ihre Pokale ins Regal stellen?
> Was ist so falsch daran, seine Erfolge passiv zu visualisieren?
> Nun stell dir vor, jeder Pokal sieht gleich aus, so dass man nicht erkennen kann, wofür man diesen erworben hat. Der eine hat evtl. den Boxweltmeister umgenusst, ein anderer hat 50 mal den regionalen Wettbewerb gewonnen. Warum gibts nicht einfach für Platz 1-3 Goldmedaillen? Jeder weiß ja für sich selbst, was er erreicht hat. [...]


Natürlich ist das keine Charakterschwäche, wenn man sich darüber freut, daß man etwas geschafft hat, was entweder andere nicht schaffen oder was man sich selber als Ziel gesetzt hatte, aber das will hier doch auch keiner jemandem verwehren.
Was anderes wäre es aber, wenn der Sportler dann in einen Laden gehen würde, wo es Pokale zu kaufen gibt und sich darüber aufregen würde, daß da Leute einfach sich einen Pokal kaufen und irgendwas eingravieren könne, wofür er ja aber was ganz anderes geleistet hat, als ein bißchen Geld zu bezahlen.
Wenn jeder sich für sich (oder mit seiner Gilde) über das freuen würde, was er geschafft hat und nicht ständig darauf kucken würde, was andere haben und vor allem, wie sie es bekommen haben, dann hätten wir glaub ich die ganze Diskussion nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayfal (13. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ueberspitzt gefragt:
> laeufst du jeden tag mit medaillen behaengt und pokale in den haenden durch die stadt???
> wie gesagt manche RL-vergleiche sind einfach relativ sinnlos



Genau, weil Medaillen auch keine Ausrüstungsgegenstände sind wie es die "Medaillen" in WoW darstellen.
Da gibts ja nur das Equip.

Aber was spricht denn nun konkret dagegen, dass sich Raidsets z.B. optisch stark von Arena-PvP-Sets unterscheiden? Oder PvE und PvP-Waffen. Ist es schon verwerflich, dass man als PvE-Raider anders aussehen will, als Arena-PvPler?


----------



## Grivok (13. März 2008)

jo und wer designt die ganzen sets? du?
du weisst schon, dass jedes designte set arbeit und zeit kostet
im zweifelsfall wird T7 halt ein clownskostuem, das hat keiner sonst
waeret ihr dann zufrieden?
vermutlich nicht, denn es soll ja auch noch cool aussehen
als die S-sets herauskamen, war das glaube ich nicht gedacht, dass jeder irgendwann S1 tragen kann 
(ich sollte mir auch mal wenigstens 1 teil erleechen, will auch wissen was daran so toll ist^^)

ioch kann definitiv nicht verstehen, warum es so wichtig ist "besonders" auszusehen?


----------



## Nrijx (13. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> jo und wer designt die ganzen sets? du?
> du weisst schon, dass jedes designte set arbeit und zeit kostet



Nein, das ist und bleibt die Aufgabe Blizzards. WoW ist, wie ich finde, ein fast reines PvE-Spiel. Jedenfalls war es darauf ausgelegt. Da darf man doch erwarten, dass es für erfolgreiches PvE auch schön designtes Equipment gibt. Und nein, das hat nichts mit posen o.ä. zu tun. Ich freue mich selber für mich, wenn mein Charakter etwas tolles trägt. Würdest du dich freuen, wenn dein Charakter auf Stufe 70 immer noch so aussieht, wie mit Stufe 1? Fändest du es gut, wenn du dir Monate lang die Arbeit machst, dich bis zu Illidan vorzuarbeiten und du dann eine Waffe bekommst, die aussieht wie eine Stufe 1 Waffe? 



Grivok schrieb:


> ioch kann definitiv nicht verstehen, warum es so wichtig ist "besonders" auszusehen?



Es ist nicht wichtig... aber es ist schön. Man hat ja auch etwas besonderes geleistet - wieso sollte man dafür nicht belohnt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. März 2008)

Nrijx schrieb:


> Nein, das ist und bleibt die Aufgabe Blizzards. WoW ist, wie ich finde, ein fast reines PvE-Spiel. Jedenfalls war es darauf ausgelegt. Da darf man doch erwarten, dass es für erfolgreiches PvE auch schön designtes Equipment gibt. Und nein, das hat nichts mit posen o.ä. zu tun. Ich freue mich selber für mich, wenn mein Charakter etwas tolles trägt. Würdest du dich freuen, wenn dein Charakter auf Stufe 70 immer noch so aussieht, wie mit Stufe 1? Fändest du es gut, wenn du dir Monate lang die Arbeit machst, dich bis zu Illidan vorzuarbeiten und du dann eine Waffe bekommst, die aussieht wie eine Stufe 1 Waffe?
> Es ist nicht wichtig... aber es ist schön. Man hat ja auch etwas besonderes geleistet - wieso sollte man dafür nicht belohnt werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



okay ich habe mit dem ueberspitzten angefangen, deswegen nehme ich das jetzt mal als retourkutsche
denn wenn du schon vergleiche herbeiziehst: 
was waere wenn alle lev 1 chars gleich aussehen so wie alle level 70 chars gleich aussehen, waere ein besserer vergleich


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Nrijx schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wichtig... aber es ist schön. Man hat ja auch etwas besonderes geleistet - wieso sollte man dafür nicht belohnt werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist es denn nicht schön genug, wenn man sich einloggt und sieht wie toll der EIGENE Charakter aussieht? Was interessierts denn wenn die andern gleich aussehn? In der Masse mag das eintönig wirken - dies durchaus. Aber ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ich einlogge und sehe wie mein char is. (die is blau/epic so btw)
Und wenn ich eben Leute seh die t5/t6 etc tragen so freue ich mich auch ma für diese. Sie haben was geleistet um daran zu kommen und das is gut so. Dann spielts doch auch keine Rolle wenn noch x andere gleich rumlaufen...

Was das "Epic soll wieder Epic werden" anbelangt:
Jain.. Klar pre bc war so, dass epics eben wirklich noch epics waren. Heute je nach RP kommt man schneller oder eben nich ganz so schnell an was episches ran. Dennoch ein wenig zu schnell da stimme ich zu.
Andererseits soll es doch eben auch so sein, dass auch Leute, welche weniger Zeit haben die Möglichkeit kriegen an episches ranzukommen. Deshalb ist es so eine 50:50 Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nrijx (13. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> okay ich habe mit dem ueberspitzten angefangen, deswegen nehme ich das jetzt mal als retourkutsche






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grivok schrieb:


> was waere wenn alle lev 1 chars gleich aussehen so wie alle level 70 chars gleich aussehen, waere ein besserer vergleich



Fände ich gelinde gesagt nicht allzu gut! WoW ist nun mal ein Spiel, bei dem sich jeder Spieler nur über sein Equipment oder sein Verhalten (sowohl sozial, als auch spielerisch) anderen gegenüber präsentieren kann. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht, denn so ist mMn WoW aufgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da man das Verhalten von außen betrachtet aber schwer einschätzen kann, reduziert man Spieler, die man nicht kennt, auf ihr Equipment. Natürlich habe ich mir dadurch nun ein kleines Eigentor geschossen, denn wenn alle gleich aussehen, würde man theoretisch auch alle gleich behandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber man muss sich ja nicht nur mit ihnen unterhalten, man sollte auch mit ihnen spielen. Und Spielen läuft doch, sind wir mal ehrlich, größtenteils auf ein Ergebnis hinaus (Ob das jetzt nur neue Items sind, sei mal dahingestellt. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.).

Irgendwie schreibe ich heute morgen Müll, den ich beim Schreiben total sinnvoll finde und beim zweitmaligen Durchlesen nicht mehr verstehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber halb 12 ist ja auch noch früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (13. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft nur weil Du T5 oder T6 trägst,dass du ein besserer Spieler oder gar ein besserer Mensch bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast du schonmal was von Intelligenz und Koordination gehört? Es gibt bestimmt Millionen die zwei gesunde Hände haben, keinen grauen Star oder sonst was und bekommen einige Sachen doch nicht hin, also lehn Dich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster...



Grivok schrieb:


> jo und wer designt die ganzen sets? du?
> du weisst schon, dass jedes designte set arbeit und zeit kostet
> im zweifelsfall wird T7 halt ein clownskostuem, das hat keiner sonst
> waeret ihr dann zufrieden?
> ...



Darum gehts doch garnicht bei seiner Frage, wer letzten Endes die Arbeit mit dem designen der Items hat!
Er hat gefragt was dagegen spricht, aber der liebe Herr Grivok hat mal wieder nichts verstanden, hauptsache mal wieder den Post-Counter pushen und Dreck labern. Für nen Casualgimp biste aber ganz schön oft hier im Forum, muss man ja sagen...


----------



## Shênya (13. März 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal was von Intelligenz und Koordination gehört? Es gibt bestimmt Millionen die zwei gesunde Hände haben, keinen grauen Star oder sonst was und bekommen einige Sachen doch nicht hin, also lehn Dich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster...



da scheinst Du was missverstanden zu haben (oder ich):

er meinte doch damit, dass jeder sehen kann (wenn Du t5/t6.. was weiss ich trägst) was Du geleistet hast.
Es geht nicht darum, dass jeder mit 2 händen und gesunden augen alles hinkriegt.


----------



## Grivok (13. März 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal was von Intelligenz und Koordination gehört? Es gibt bestimmt Millionen die zwei gesunde Hände haben, keinen grauen Star oder sonst was und bekommen einige Sachen doch nicht hin, also lehn Dich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster...
> Darum gehts doch garnicht bei seiner Frage, wer letzten Endes die Arbeit mit dem designen der Items hat!
> Er hat gefragt was dagegen spricht, aber der liebe Herr Grivok hat mal wieder nichts verstanden, hauptsache mal wieder den Post-Counter pushen und Dreck labern. Für nen Casualgimp biste aber ganz schön oft hier im Forum, muss man ja sagen...



schon mal was von computer am arbeitsplatz gehoert
das casualgimp kommentiere ich nicht...ist mir zu doof
und bei der forderung, dass man fuer sein aussehen ein besonderes design haben will, damit jeder sieht wie weit man im content ist, sollte man nunmal auch die dahinter steckende arbeit beruecksichtigen bevor man einfach fordert
ich kann nunmal nicht mehr hoeren, dass sich leute beschweren, dass alle GHs, Hoehlen, Items, etc gleich aussehen
weil im vergleich zu anderen spielen bietet WOW schon ne hohe Variation, vor allem wenn man die Groesse betrachtet

Und was die frage der koordination und intelligenz betrifft: 
nur weil ich weniger zeit habe, und somit nicht an das equipp komme um BT MH zu schaffen, da ich nicht so oft raiden kann bin ich nicht so intelligent wie du?

ach ja... wem argumente ausgehen der beleidigt halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nrijx (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> da scheinst Du was missverstanden zu haben (oder ich):
> 
> er meinte doch damit, dass jeder sehen kann (wenn Du t5/t6.. was weiss ich trägst) was Du geleistet hast.
> Es geht nicht darum, dass jeder mit 2 händen und gesunden augen alles hinkriegt.



Hmm... ich habe es auch anders verstanden. Wer jetzt aber letztendlich richtig in seiner Vermutung liegt, ist ja auch schnurzpieps egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thug: Irgendwie habe ich das dumpfe Gefühl, dass solche Äußerungen nicht gerade zu einem positiven Verlauf einer Diskussion führen, denn meist *muss* (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der Betroffene sich ja auch wehren und es kommt zu einem Streit, der nicht aufhört, ehe einer nachgegeben hat oder ein Moderator eingreift. Und das muss ja nicht sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (13. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> da scheinst Du was missverstanden zu haben (oder ich):
> 
> er meinte doch damit, dass jeder sehen kann (wenn Du t5/t6.. was weiss ich trägst) was Du geleistet hast.
> Es geht nicht darum, dass jeder mit 2 händen und gesunden augen alles hinkriegt.



Nein, ich habe es nicht falsch verstanden, denn so war die Aussage von Turican "Jeder mit 2 gesunden Händen und ohne grauen Star kann dass was Du kannst." und darauf war meine Antwort bezogen!


Grivok schrieb:


> schon mal was von computer am arbeitsplatz gehoert
> das casualgimp kommentiere ich nicht...ist mir zu doof
> und bei der forderung, dass man fuer sein aussehen ein besonderes design haben will, damit jeder sieht wie weit man im content ist, sollte man nunmal auch die dahinter steckende arbeit beruecksichtigen bevor man einfach fordert
> ich kann nunmal nicht mehr hoeren, dass sich leute beschweren, dass alle GHs, Hoehlen, Items, etc gleich aussehen
> ...


und das war auch auf Turicans aussage bezogen mit der Intelligenz, also erst lesen dann posten!
das hat nix beleidigen zu tun, aber wenn Du das so auffasst, bitte sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (13. März 2008)

das beleidigen bezog sich auf das wort casualgimp
weiss ja nicht wie du es gemeint hast
aber im den kontext kam es beleidigend rueber

naja what ever


----------



## Aratosao (18. März 2008)

Antilli schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Ich habe 3 70-er (Heal-Pala, Hunter, Schurke), und mit jedem Char ist es für mich ein ganz neues Erlebnis gewesen, durch Kara zu rushen.
> Als Heiler sieht man meist ja nur grüne/gelbe/rote Balken, die man grün halten will. Als Schurke ist man meist hinter dem Boss/Mob und kloppt rein. Als Hunter ist man weiter weg und schaut mehr auf die Gruppe (Autoshot bedarf ja keiner Aufmerksamkeit
> 
> 
> ...




/sign
Bin ich Genau (!) Deiner meinung! Jeder sollte auf seine *eigenen* leistungen stolz sein.


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. März 2008)

Ich seh das Problem nicht ganz.

Die Spieler aus der alten Garde können sich immernoch darmit profilieren (darum gehts offensichtlich), dass sie Illidan noch vor Patch XY gelegt haben, als man noch eine Vorquests und bibabo haben musste.

Und die "Casual Gimps" können sich darüber freuen, dass sie nicht ihre gesamte Freinzeit darauf verwenden müssen um mal den Endcontent zu sehen...letztendlich ist damit beiden geholfen.

Die Hardcore Spieler sehen die Heroicmarken und PvP Geschichte aus der Sicht eines Spielers, der täglich 5-6 Stunden on ist. Natürlich hat man bei dieser Aktivität mit Heroics schnell ein gutes Equip zusammen. Tatsache ist aber, dass diese Lösungen für jene gedacht sind, die 2-3 Stunden on sind...und das nicht mal täglich. Also vergleicht nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.

Was kommt als nächstes? Dass die "Hardcore Raider" darüber jammern, dass es Tutorials für jeden Boss gibt und daher jeder Gimp den Boss legen kann? WoW wird nicht von den Harcore Gamern bezahlt. WIR, die "Casual Gimps" stellen einen überragend grossen Anteil der Kosten für die Server auf denen ihr euren Endcontent spielen könnt. Von uns kommt das Preisgeld, dass die Pros an Cons abgrasen. WIR finanzieren neue Addons oder per Patch eingeführte Instanzen. Also schaltet mal einen ganz zurück, wenn wir von Blizz etwas Liebe bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinman (18. März 2008)

Der ganze Thread stinkt nur so vor Bild- und Stammtischniveau!

Das ist doch eine reine Neid- und Angeberdiskussion. Ihr "Pros" gönnt den "Casuals" keine Epics, warum eigentlich? Ihr wollte euch mit aller Macht abgrenzen? Klappt es im RL nicht und seid neidisch, dass euch euer Nachbar mit dem bezahlten Flitzer überholt, während ihr euch die Raten abstottert?

Und das alles wegen einem Spiel. LOOOL


----------



## Raefael (18. März 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes? Dass die "Hardcore Raider" darüber jammern, dass es Tutorials für jeden Boss gibt und daher jeder Gimp den Boss legen kann? WoW wird nicht von den Harcore Gamern bezahlt. WIR, die "Casual Gimps" stellen einen überragend grossen Anteil der Kosten für die Server auf denen ihr euren Endcontent spielen könnt. Von uns kommt das Preisgeld, dass die Pros an Cons abgrasen. WIR finanzieren neue Addons oder per Patch eingeführte Instanzen. Also schaltet mal einen ganz zurück, wenn wir von Blizz etwas Liebe bekommen.
> 
> ...


Wer glaubst Du erstellt die Tutorials für Instanzen und Bosse?
Hu, die bösen "Hardcores" ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was nu, ist das Feindbild zerstört?

//Rafa


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. März 2008)

> Wer glaubst Du erstellt die Tutorials für Instanzen und Bosse?
> Hu, die bösen "Hardcores" ....
> 
> Was nu, ist das Feindbild zerstört?



Wow...überwältigende Eloquenz. Was soll ich auf so einenn Bullshit noch gross antworten? Wärst du an einer Diskussion interessiert wär ein bisschen mehr Fleisch am Knochen. Aber das ist ja nicht halb so lustig, wie ein grenzdebiler Beitrag mit dem Gehalt einer Bild Schlagzeile. Verwunderlich, das noch nicht ein "Wayne" oder "mimimi" diese kognitive Diarrhö krönt.

Wenn ich ein Feindbild hab, dann gehören dazu sicher keine Hardcore Gamer, sondern Clowns wie du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2008)

Ich bin einer dieser "Casual" und muß sagen ich versteh die Hardcore-Spieler!

Ich behaupte mal es gibt einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Benehmen auf den Realmpools und der immer weiter abgebauten Schwierigkeitsstufe!

Eine vernünftige Gruppe für ne Hero zu finden ist garnicht so einfach wenn nicht genügend aus der eigenen Gilde  & Freunde on sind. 

Dann gehts los: 
Der Eine meint er kann tanken! Immerhin hat er sich ja das Gladi-Set geholt! Im Notfall hat er noch ein Schild....

Der Nächste hat zwar kein Flugreittier aber Hero? Klar kann er bestimmt!

Ein Anderer mag nicht bei Randoms tanken weil es nur ärger bringt.....

70ig ist nicht gleich 70ig! Das Addon wurde höchste Zeit!! Gleichzeitig ist es ja ok wenn für die (dann) niedrigeren Level die Schwierigkeitsstufen fallen, wenn dafür auf 80ig wieder dementsprechenden Hürden da sind. 

Geh ich in ne Ini, möchte ich schon was finden wo ich sage "ohhh woowww, ein Traum wird wahr!"
und nicht "noch 5 Marken und ich hol mir eins das besser ist!!"

Wer Raidet, plant, farmt, organisiert will natürlich auch eine "Belohnung"! Und ich glaube es würde den meisten schon reichen wenn es eine ähnlich-ausgestattete Rüssi wäre die sich einfach im Aussehen abhebt!

Blizzard geht momentan recht stark auf die Wenig-Spieler ein, alles wird einfacher und herabgesetzt. Dadurch kommen auch die recht schnell weiter, ich sags mal so: Die nix können!

HighEndAusrüstung aber weder Ahnung von der eigenen Klasse noch vom Gruppenspiel!

Wie lernt man es denn? Man kämpft und stirbt auch mal!!! Überlegt worans lag, plant neu und macht es besser! Sollt ich vielleicht doch diesen Wert noch etwas erhöhen? 

Wenn WOW zu oberflächlich wird werden erstmal die Hardcore-Zocker wegfallen, diejenigen die anderen helfen. Dann wird Blizzard noch mehr in Zugzwang geraten weil der Rest nur immer mehr und immer schneller will. Dann wird WOW verschwinden.....

Oder es wird dafür gesorgt, dass es einfach noch Hürden gibt, die nicht jeder knacken kann das auch der Letzte sich wirklich anstrengen muß egal ob Casual oder Hardcoreraider.

Sonst sehen wir bald alle gleich rumrennen in der besten Rüssi und wer sie noch nicht hat wird von irgend so nem Fraggle angeflüstert und ausgelacht!

Raid heißt: Disziplin! Warum ist wohl der Pvp so überrannt? Warum klappts auf den Schlachtfeldern so schlecht?

Ich finde es gut wenn mit 2.4 eine neue Ini kommt bei der der Boss Rüssi auf unterem Kara-Niveau droppt aber nur weil ich insgeheim hoffe das sie dann wieder zu ihren Wurzeln zurückkehren und aus Wow ein Spiel machen wo man sagt:

Ja, kenn ich! Zweimal durchgezockt und dann kannste eh nur noch farmen.......


----------



## Raefael (19. März 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Wow...überwältigende Eloquenz. Was soll ich auf so einenn Bullshit noch gross antworten? Wärst du an einer Diskussion interessiert wär ein bisschen mehr Fleisch am Knochen. Aber das ist ja nicht halb so lustig, wie ein grenzdebiler Beitrag mit dem Gehalt einer Bild Schlagzeile. Verwunderlich, das noch nicht ein "Wayne" oder "mimimi" diese kognitive Diarrhö krönt.
> 
> Wenn ich ein Feindbild hab, dann gehören dazu sicher keine Hardcore Gamer, sondern Clowns wie du.
> 
> ...


Haha, gut gebrüllt Löwe.
Aber wenn Du den kompletten Thread durchgelesen hast, was ich Dir jetzt mal einfach aus Höflichkeit unterstelle. Dann siehst Du, bzw. hättest Du gesehen das ich mich an der Diskussion sehr wohl konstruktiv beteiligt habe und im Rahmen dessen mich immer, wie auch in allen anderen Postings, eines höflichen und respektvollen bedient habe. Diesen erwarte ich auch von Dir! Denn was Du hier an persönlichen Beleidigungen ausgepackt hast grenzt schon arg an die Grenze des guten Geschmacks.

Wenn ich Hasstirade wie Deine lese und dich höflich und mit einem Augenzwinkern darauf hinweise, das eben die von Dir scheinbar so verachteten "Hardcore Raider", die Anleitungen für die Raid Instanzen erstellt haben. Dann solltest Du, mit Deiner Bildung, auch die geistige Reife besitzen und anerkennen das dem so ist. 

Ich habe bis jetzt nicht begriffen, warum Deiner Meinung nach sich die so genannten "Hardcore Raider" darüber beschweren sollte das die Anleitungen für Instanzen und Raids von "casual gamern" genutzt werden. Wenn dem so wäre hätten sie diese erst gar nicht erstellt.

//Rafa


----------



## Eddishar (19. März 2008)

Diese Diskussion wird es immer wieder geben. Die einen glauben, dass der High-End-Content ihnen alleine gehört und jeder, der ihn nicht mindestens so hart erarbeitet hat, wie ihr Raid, einfach ein Kacknoob ist, der alles in den Popo geschoben bekommt. Und die anderen glauben, dass es schön wäre, wenn jeder mal die Chance bekommt, den ganzen Content zu sehen. Und wenn die einen mal ehrlich wären, würden sie zugeben müssen, dass KEIN "Casual" den Schwarzen Tempel von innen sehen wird, Prequest hin oder her. Der erfordert mehr.

Hm, meine Wortwahl deutet wohl ziemlich auf meine Meinung hin, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allen Content für alle! Aber nicht für lau ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxic-dust (19. März 2008)

Flasch... Jeder casual kann jetzt schon den BT sehen.
Mav bedenke, wie schwer es damals in naxx war, wer denn alles AQ40 von innen gesehen hat.
Ich kenne die arbeit die da drine steckte. Das was der endcontent jetzt fordert, sind 3x die woche jeweils 2-3 stunden fürs raiden, und noch mal 3-5 stunden in der woche zum farmen.
Und man hat in 2 monaten den t5 content durch und MH und BT pre fertig. 
Als deff tank dauert das austatten 1 monat mehr, aber auch da dürfte man alles haben.

Ich selber raide jetzt wieder "hardcore" 5 raidtage die woche. Den char in 4 RL monaten ins MH&BT zu jagen (main, einziger 70er auf dem realm bzw überhaupt, die 4 monate ist seit der charerstellung) - das ist hardcore. 

Aber mit ruhigem tempo in 2-3 monaten kann  jeder  den T4 und T5 content durchlatschen mit allen pres.

Einige klassen habens durch berufe und crafted items leichter, aber es ist im prinzip locker machbar.


----------



## Setimo (19. März 2008)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion hier kommt laufend das Wort Skill vor in Zusammenhang mit High-End-Content. Nun hab ich da meine ganz persoenliche Meinung. Auch eine High-End-Ini ist letztlich nichts anderes als eine Gruppe von Script-Mobs und wird nicht durch Skill gemeistert sondern durch Studium des Scripts und durch Farmen des noetigen Equips mit sehr viel Zeiteinsatz. Fuer mich hat das nix mit Skill zu tun. Skill ist letztlich nur bei PvP von Noeten, denn dann ist dein Gegener mit echter Inteligenz ausgestattet und wird dich als Tank sicher nicht angreifen, da kannste noch so lange spotten wie du willst. Er wird dir auch nicht die Freude machen und immer absolut gleich auf deine Taktiken zu reagieren. Also goennt den Jungs ihr tolles Equip, wenn jeder das gleiche Equip hat wird beim PvP wieder der Skill wichtig und nicht das Equip. Ist der Gegenr dann besser werd ich den Hut ziehen und versuchen von seiner Taktik und Cleverness zu lernen, also wo ist das Problem mit den Klamotten, warum seit Ihr Euch als Kleiderstaender so extrem wichtig, was ist schon daran wenn andere Pixelchars die gleichen Stats bekommen. 

So long und viel Spass beim SPIELEN


----------



## Dalmus (19. März 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> Flasch... Jeder casual kann jetzt schon den BT sehen.


Falsch. Definitiv nicht.


----------



## Ouna (19. März 2008)

Ich glaube, das eigentliche Problem ist die mangelnde Definition von Casual und Hardcoregamer.

Würde man Leute fragen, was sie unter einem Casual verstehen, dann bekäme man die verschiedensten Antworten. Für den einen ist der Casual der, der gemütlich vor sich hin raidet und jetzt vielleicht vor Vashj bzw Kaelthas steht. Für den anderen ist es eher der Gelegenheitspvpspieler, der sich in 2 Monaten s1 zusammengefarmt hat. Aber vielleicht ist ein Casual nur einer, der ab und zu mal eine Instanz macht und einfach das Spiel genießt? 

Genauso verhält es sich mit den Hardcoregamern. Wann ist jemand hardcore? Es gibt keine Definition hier, wenn ich von einem Casual rede, dann meine ich damit: jemand, der 2-3 mal die Woche raidet, vll ab und an mal Arena spielt. Die typischen t4/t5 equippten Leute mit vielleicht 2-3 s3 Teilen, falls Interesse an pvp vorhanden ist. Es ist nunmal so, dass ein Großteil aller Spieler (laut >> meiner << Definition) ein Casual ist, ohne negativen Aspekt. 

Und eine Diskussion wie 





> Was kommt als nächstes? Dass die "Hardcore Raider" darüber jammern, dass es Tutorials für jeden Boss gibt und daher jeder Gimp den Boss legen kann?


 ist in meinen Augen total sinnfrei. Auf jeden Server, überall in der WoW Welt, wird es Leute geben, die den Content als erstes clear haben. Diese stellen dann eben Guides online, als Hilfestellung für andere Gilden. Einen Boss legt man trotzdem nicht durch Ablesen der Taktik. 

Wenn ich über mich sage, dass ich - solange neuer Content ansteht - 5 bis 6 mal pro Woche 4,5 Stunden raide, bin ich dann Hardcore? Wenn man bedenkt, dass man neuen Content dann relativ schnell clear hat, ergibt es am Ende 2 Raidtage à 4,5 Stunden zum abfarmen.
Mir macht raiden einfach Spaß. Da uns im Moment ein wenig langweilig ist, organisieren wir Raids für Naxx, BWL, MC, AQ40 etc. Letzens haben wir sogar mit 20 Gildis + 20 sogenannten "Casuals" Naxx in 4 Stunden gecleart. Es hat wunderbar geklappt. Wären diese "Casuals" solche Noobs gewesen, wie oft hier beschrieben, wären wir spätestens an 4 Horsemen gescheitert. 

Fazit: Nicht jeder, der kaum raidet, spielt scheiße. Natürlich lernt man seinen Char umso besser kennen, je mehr man spielt, aber verallgemeinern kann man das nicht. Die schwarzen Schafe gibt es überall.


----------



## Aelindar (19. März 2008)

Es ist schon verblüffend wie Gut die WoW Community doch zusammenhält ^^ schlimm.

Naja @ Topic , Ich kann durchaus verstehen warum sich HC-Gamer vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen , natürlich will man gesehen werden und bestaunt , ist doch auch im Normalen-Leben so , und ich glaube auch nicht das das angesprochene Problem sich auf Casuals bezieht.
Denn diese Casuals brauchen doch trotzdem ewig um ihr Equip zu farmen oder nicht? wurde nun schon x-mal gesagt.

Das Problem liegt doch eher darin das die Leute , die nichts draufhaben aber trotzdem viel Zeit , es nun leichter haben an tolles Equip zu kommen , woran sie nie rangekommen wären dank mangelnder Spielerfahrung , Sozialkompetenz etc pp.
Der durchschnittliche Casualgamer so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle und in meiner 2 jährigen Spielerfahrung kennen gelernt habe , kann sich artikulieren , ist fähig zum Teamspiel , evtl etwas unerfahren aber lernfähig.

Das sind die Leecher meistens nicht ^^ , genauso wenig wie 30-40% der HC-Gemeinde , glaubt mirs ich war/bin ein HC-Gamer

Das Problem ist einfach die Differenzierung , jmd der Monatelang sich durch Instanzen wiped , der will auch etwas womit er sich brüsten kann , in Form von T-Sets und Epischenwaffen die man sofort erkennt , ist doch verständlich , genauso wie der PvPler nach Monatelangen Gammeln vorm Arenagoblin seinen Titel und seine Ausrüstung kaufen kann.
Und damit will er natürlich auch gesehen werden , in Classic war das Gang und gäbe , man hat sofort erkannt aus welcher Spate der Spieler kommt , die Sets waren eindeutig zuzuordnen

Und genau dieser Fakt fehlt einfach , wenn man durch die Hauptstädte läuft sieht man nur noch Klone, Epics hat auf einmal jeder auch die Leute die nix gebacken bekommen, und genau das nervt den HC-Gamer , auch mich um es mal zuzugeben , wozu raide ich mh/bt um in den hauptstädten 20 Paladine mit exakt dem gleichen Kram nur mit roten Ornamenten zu sehen? 
Und warum muss ich mich von Leuten dumm anmachen lassen die nicht mal der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind, nur weil sie glauben das S1 macht sie zu Halb-Göttern.

Von nem Casual darf ich mir sowas nicht anhören denn die sind es nicht die tagtäglich den Handelschat mit Nonsens zu spammen und die Regeln des freundlichen Miteinander missachten.


WoW ist ein Produkt einer Firma , und Produkte haben verschiedene Käufergruppen die sie zu abdecken versuchen , jeder der mit BWL was anfangen kann weiß woraufs ankommt , mit den 13 euro im Monat erwirbt sich jeder das Recht in WoW mitzuwirken , wie er sein Dasein gestaltet bleibt ihm überlassen.
Dennoch das Trophaen/Items ein wesentlicher Bestandteil sind lässt sich nicht verleugnen und im Moment sind sie auch das einzige was einem Charackter Individualismus verleiht. 
Und genau dieser Individualismus fehlt einfach im Moment.

so meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## Yurrak (19. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein Thread in dem sich jemand beschwert, wie leicht es die Casuals haben.
> Und wieder meine 2 Standardantworten zu dem Thema
> 
> 1. Wer in WoW den Raidcontent *ARBEITET* macht etwas bei dem Spiel falsch, denn ein Spiel soll Spass machen und keine Arbeit sein
> ...



/signed


----------



## Ouna (19. März 2008)

> 2. Wer es noetig hat sich in Orgrimmar/Ironforge mit seinem T6 auf den Marktplatz zu stellen um sich bewundern zu lassen, hat ein noch viel groesseres Problem, da er dann imho an massiven Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidet, die er dadurch versucht zu kompensieren.


Naja, es gibt mit Sicherheit Leute, die das tun.
Ich hab selbst t6 und leider ist es eher so, dass sich sofort ne Schar von Leuten um dich sammelt, die dich begafft wie Tiere im Zoo. Und ich möchte mich auch nich jedesmal umziehen, wenn ich vom AH zur Bank/Briefkasten laufe oder reppen gehe.


----------



## OlumLan (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Das Spiel ist ein Geschäft von Bliz, die wollen damit Kohle verdienen.( das machen die ohne Ende )

Und damit ist doch klar das die so viele Spieler wie möglich an sich binden möchten und denen alles 

geben was einen süchtig macht.

Das ist aber kein Grund Hardcorespieler Gelegenheitsspieler oder immer Onlinespieler egal ob PvP

oder Pve zu beleidigen.

Es kann sich jeder aussuchen wie und welche Klamotten er sich erfarmt.


Ich persönlich könnte das alleine gar nicht spielen weil ich das Geheule im TS einfach vermissen würde^^

oder das Siegesgefühl wenn man als Gruppe was geschafft hat

PS: ich weiß nicht warum ich das geschrieben habe aber es war mir danach


----------



## Faulmaul (19. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt mit Sicherheit Leute, die das tun.
> Ich hab selbst t6 und leider ist es eher so, dass sich sofort ne Schar von Leuten um dich sammelt, die dich begafft wie Tiere im Zoo. Und ich möchte mich auch nich jedesmal umziehen, wenn ich vom AH zur Bank/Briefkasten laufe oder reppen gehe.



es ist allerdings n Unterschied, ob man begafft wird weil die Leute es einfach sehen, oder ob man sich ausstellt...

dein Post ist allerdings wunderbar, dann er zeigt eines ganz deutlich:

diejenigen die begafft werden heulen nich drüber, daß man sie optisch zu wenig unterscheiden kann; im Gegenteil: denen wäre manchmal weniger Aufmerksamkeit lieber.

diejenigen die sich unbedingt begafft wissen wollen whinen halt ^^

zum Abschluß wiederhole ich nochmals was ich hier schon gepostet habe:

wer sich nicht selbst an seiner Leistung ergötzen kann, sondern die Bestätigung anderer dazu braucht hat ein Problem, mit seinem Selbstwertgefühl und sollte *dringendst* ein anderes MMORPG spielen


----------



## Maximolider (19. März 2008)

Hallo....
Das zeigt doch deutlich,das t6 immernoch etwas besonderes ist,wenn die anderen gaffen...damit sollte das problem doch gelößt sein.
ich glaube,man kann es nicht oft genug schreiben:
ich bin ein durchschnitts casual,und bis ich genug ehre habe um mir s1 zu holen oder mit randoms in inis war um ein t set zu bekommen dauert es monate,eher ein halbes jahr,obwohl ich auch 5 mal die woche spiele,jedoch nur ca. 2 std.
da ist es wohl bis zum nächsten addon kaum zu schaffen,so richtig episch zu sein...:-)
und die bosse fallen nunmal nicht so eben um,nur weil man die inni betreten kann,hab ich oft genug erlebt,das schaffen nur leute,die regelmäßig raiden....so ist das gleichgewicht doch gegeben.also regt euch nicht so auf.
ich denke schon,das blizz diesem umstand spätestens mit dem lichtkönig wieder gebühr tragen wird und die sets dann wieder anders aussehen.für den,der sie auch erkennt...:-) hab ja schonmal geschrieben,das ich ein s3 oder t6 als casual nicht unbedingt erkenne....:-)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## julfu (19. März 2008)

hab jetzt nicht jede seite gelesen, aber so mal als gedanklicher anstoss (bezogen rein auf PVE):

- welchen sinn hätte das spiel OHNE wirkliche Herausvorderungen?
- wer würde überhaupt noch spielen wenn jeder char bei erstellung sein tx-gear auf der bank hätte?
- was treibt einen überhaupt über den einlog-screen ins spiel hinein?
- was macht mehr spass, einen wirklich schweren boss zu besiegen, oder einen runtergeschraubten sript-gimp umzuholzen?
- mit wechselnden gruppen badges zu farmen, oder mit ner "stamm" schwere encounter zu testen und irgendwann zu legen?


persönlich hab ich mitm raiden im august aufgehört, log aber dennoch gern mal ein um mit meinen gildies ne ini zu spielen oder zu chatten. und ma ehrlich hätte ich nicht aufghört zu raiden hätte ich vor 3 monaten mit 2 Raidtagen (50% beiteiligung, mal mehr mal weniger bei 4 Raidtagen) Illidan gelegt-> und dass ist noch lange nicht hardcore zocken und vom zeitaufwand von den meisten spielern zu bewältigen!


----------



## Dalmus (19. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das eigentliche Problem ist die mangelnde Definition von Casual und Hardcoregamer.
> 
> Würde man Leute fragen, was sie unter einem Casual verstehen, dann bekäme man die verschiedensten Antworten. Für den einen ist der Casual der, der gemütlich vor sich hin raidet und jetzt vielleicht vor Vashj bzw Kaelthas steht. Für den anderen ist es eher der Gelegenheitspvpspieler, der sich in 2 Monaten s1 zusammengefarmt hat. Aber vielleicht ist ein Casual nur einer, der ab und zu mal eine Instanz macht und einfach das Spiel genießt?
> 
> Genauso verhält es sich mit den Hardcoregamern. Wann ist jemand hardcore? Es gibt keine Definition hier, wenn ich von einem Casual rede, dann meine ich damit: jemand, der 2-3 mal die Woche raidet, vll ab und an mal Arena spielt. Die typischen t4/t5 equippten Leute mit vielleicht 2-3 s3 Teilen, falls Interesse an pvp vorhanden ist. Es ist nunmal so, dass ein Großteil aller Spieler (laut >> meiner << Definition) ein Casual ist, ohne negativen Aspekt.


Genau das ist der Punkt und war auch der Grund warum ich weiter oben die Aussage, daß jeder Casual inzwischen BT gehen kann, kritisiert habe.

Augenscheinlich versteht jeder etwas anderes unter einem "Casual".
Für mich ist Deine Definition noch zu hoch gegriffen. 
Ich sehe den Gelegenheitsspieler genau als solchen - eben daß er in der Regel nicht regelmäßig spielt.
Vielleicht random nach Kara und ZA, oder von der Gilde aus etwas regelmäßiger in die 10er - aber ohne großen Zwang oder Stress.



Aelindar schrieb:


> Dennoch das Trophaen/Items ein wesentlicher Bestandteil sind lässt sich nicht verleugnen und im Moment sind sie auch das einzige was einem Charackter Individualismus verleiht.
> Und genau dieser Individualismus fehlt einfach im Moment.


Stimmt schon, aber das liegt auch mit an der Masse der Items die es inzwischen gibt.
Es gibt einfach schon fast jedes Design.
Und nun komm mal auf die Idee ein Highend-Set anzubieten das rosa mit lila Punkten ist. Das ist zwar individuell und auffällig, aber sowas will ja nun auch keiner haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelindar (19. März 2008)

naja es sollte aber egtl kein Problem sein , diverseste Sets umzusetzen , genug Inspirationsquellen gibt es ja , Pen&Paper Rollenspiele zb oder offline Games etc 

Aber bevor man neue Skins macht sollte man den Pala Designer wechseln , ich will kein Power-Ranger Kostüm mehr ^^ gebt mir ein T-2 und gut ist.

Wie ich schon in meinem vorherigen Post versucht habe auszudrücken , ist das Feindbild einfach falsch gewählt , als ob mir Ernst Augst Hennebembel , der 2mal in der Woche on ist und sich hart sein Episches Equip erspielt auf den Senkel gehen würde, wenn er mit mir eine Hero geht und einen guten Job als Bär tank macht. 
Oder aber klein Fipsy der mich in ner Rnd Grp mit meinem Twink genervt hat und 3 Wochen später auf einmal, Full Epic vor mir steht und mir wieder auf die Nerven geht , der ist das Problem ^^

Und mir geht es egtl auch nicht ums gesehen werden einfach die Abgrenzung , die meiste Zeit sitze ich eh nur auf dem Podest bei der Seher-Bank chatte und werfe dem guten Mojo nen kuss zu um Zeit bis zum Raid tot zu schlagen


----------



## Melethron (19. März 2008)

Im Prinzip kann ich beide Seiten verstehen: die Hardcore Gamer möchten das Gefühl haben, für ihr mehr an Einsatz und durch die anspruchsvolleren Aufgaben eine Belohnung die Nicht-Raidern nicht zur Verfügung steht (auch nichts vergleichbares). Die Casuals möchten allerdings auch sich in punkto Ausrüstung verbessern, denn sie sind ja auch zahlende Kunden und brauchen einen Anreiz, brauchen Ziele. Bei einem Spiel welches kein definitiertes Ende hat, kann man nur über Schnick Schnack die Spieler animieren. Soweit so gut. Ich finde es aber NICHT in Ordnung, wenn Casuals mehr oder weniger beschimpft werden, das sie es wagen sich bessere, mit Raid-Ausrüstung vergleichbare Sets, zu erspielen. Da frage ich mich, gibts schon so etwas wie Rassismus in WoW? Ich spiele täglich, aber geh weniger in Instanzen, weil mir das zu stressig ist durch zu viele nervige Mitspieler (Ninja-Looter oder selbsternannte Pros). Erklären tut keiner was und schnell durch und Zeugs erbeuten/farmen, ist Tagesordnung. => Selbst in den 5er Inis wird schon gestresst und "Habe wolle" ist die Triebkraft. Nicht mein Ding, ich queste lieber outdoor. Alleine oder Gruppe. Vielleicht sollte man extra Rais-Server anbieten? *g*


----------



## toxic-dust (19. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt und war auch der Grund warum ich weiter oben die Aussage, daß jeder Casual inzwischen BT gehen kann, kritisiert habe.
> 
> Augenscheinlich versteht jeder etwas anderes unter einem "Casual".
> Für mich ist Deine Definition noch zu hoch gegriffen.
> ...




ÄÄhm.. "casual" - spielt nicht regellmässig, nicht länger als 3 stunden am stück.

Dennoch gibt es genug leute, die in das schema passen und trotzdem erfolgreich vashj & kael flachgelegt haben.

Sicher tun sie dies nicht jede woche wieder, weil in MH dann schon 3 oder 4 liegen und das equip irgendwo her muss um in BT nicht umzufallen wenn ein mob schief guggt.
Aber T5 content zu schaffen ist keine herausforderung.
Wenn die casuals noch nicht die BT&MH pre fertig haben, dann liegt das daran, das sie zu faul sind sich zu organisieren, den raid so zu planen das aus der vorhandenen zeit das maximum geholt wird usw.

Was kara angeht, als casual hat man nicht genug zeit, um wirklich alles da drin in 3,5 stunden zu zerlegen. aber spätestens bei der 2 ID liegt da drin alles.


Es geht den leuten nicht darum, das man in shatt/sw/if/sonstwo begafft wird wenn man 4/5 von einem Tier set trägt.. Vielen geht es darum, das diese set-teile nicht vom himmel fallen.
Durch die ständigen nerfs und allgemeine schwierigkeitssenkung von dem content, ist es einfach nicht wie früher, wo es wirklich arbeit war zu raiden (wer vor BC vom anfang an mit raiden war, wirds wissen).
Man sollte den leuten das feeling wieder geben, einen boss besiegt zu haben und eine harte raidini clear zu haben...
Kara ist leichter als viele heroic inis.. FdS/SSC rennt man nur noch durch um die bosse firsttry zu klatschen..

Das spiel ist einfach keine herausvorderung mehr, aber man kann dies locker ändern. Und zwar ganz einfach - man müsste wieder was tun, um einen in einem raid mitmachen zu dürfen. Nein, keine simplen pres..
Extrem starke wächter mit bosslevel am eingang der ini tuns auch. wenn man die nicht plattbekommt, dann nix raiden.
Ich bin für die alten werte.. Da hat man es den leuten allein an den werten der sachen alles angesehen. Und diese werte haben auch bedeutung gehabt, man konnte im PVP erfolgreich sein, man war für PVE jeglicher art gerüstet usw.
Das die alten sets und normale items ein einzigartiges design hatten, war eine schöne zugabe.


----------



## Ouna (19. März 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> diejenigen die begafft werden heulen nich drüber, daß man sie optisch zu wenig unterscheiden kann; im Gegenteil: denen wäre manchmal weniger Aufmerksamkeit lieber.


Mich nervt es halt total. Am Anfang ist es ganz nett, wenn die Leute einen angucken. Es ist was neues, wenn einen Leute anquatschen, antwortet man auch noch höflich.

Nur irgendwann is man an dem Punkt, wo es nur noch nervt. Spätestens nach dem 10. "Sag ma wieviel life haste" oder "boah krass geiles equip" reagiert man schon gar nich mehr. Und noch schlimmer sind dann so Leute, die nich verstehen, wenn man nicht antwortet oder die einen am Ende sogar beleidigen, weil man für sie nich den Hilfsbereiten spielt und irgendeine grausam equipte Gruppe Kara "zieht". 

Ich hab es auch schon oft erlebt, das man ganz plötzlich viele neue Freunde hat. Leute, mit denen mal einmal was gemacht hat, wenn auch nur passiv (z.B. Frage beantwortet). Mein Angstsatz ist schon "ich mach dich mal auf meine Friendslist"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dann kann man sich erstmal jeden Tag, wenn man einloggt, ein "Hiiiiiiiiiiii na wie  gehts? Lust auf xyz?" anhören. Meistens bin ich froh, wenn die beleidigt wieder abziehn. Mag vielleicht arrogant klingen, aber manche Leute wollen einfach nur wen zum posen kennen. Oder sie zeigen nach ein paar Einschleimsätzen, was sie wollen (z.B. in gildeninterne ZA Timeruns mitgenommen werden, weil sie da noch Items brauchen). Solche Leute wimmel ich sofort ab. 

Ich hab nix dagegen, wenn jemand ernsthaft Interesse an meiner Person im RL zeigt. Aber ich will nich auf den "OMG WTF t6 TANKPALA" reduziert werden -.-


----------



## Morlocus (19. März 2008)

für mich stellt sich hier eher die Frage, was die Hardcore-Raider wirklich für ihren Aufwand bekommen wollen.
Wollen sie Equip mit dem sie mich als Gelegenheitsspieler im Duell Onehitten können? Dann ist WoW entweder für sie oder für mich das falsche Spiel. Ich bin der Meinung bei gleicher Playtime, sollte ich auch die Möglichkeit bekommen annähernd gutes Equip zu besitzen. Ich bin aber schon der Meinung das sie etwas besonders bekommen sollten, da fallen mir spontan Dinge wie besondere Titel, besonderes Design des Equips, oder kleine nicht overpowerte Zusatzfähigkeiten auf dem Equip ein. Ich denke mit ein bisschen Kreativität seitens der Designer, sollte es kein grosses Problem darstellen beide Seiten zufrieden zu stellen. 

Kann mich nur nicht mit der Einstellung einiger hier anfreunden die entweder den Gelegenheitsspielern so gut wie gar nichts gönnen, oder die die meinen sie müssten in 2 Stunden in der Woche das gleiche bekommen wie Leute die etliche Stunden in Raidinstanzen verbringen.

Ein bisschen weniger Neid und mehr gönnerhaftes Verhalten auf beiden Seiten, gepaart mit ein bisschen Kreativität der Designer sollte es möglich machen beide Seiten zufrieden zu stellen.

Grüsse Morlocus

PS.: Wobei ich mir darüber im klaren bin, das es auf beiden Seiten immer Leute geben wird die nie mit dem zufrieden sind was sie bekommen.


----------



## Ouna (19. März 2008)

Morlocus schrieb:


> für mich stellt sich hier eher die Frage, was die Hardcore-Raider wirklich für ihren Aufwand bekommen wollen.


Raiden is für mich Spaß. Es ist die Entspannung für nen ätzenden Arbeitstag. 
Epics sind die nette Beilage, wenns mans geschafft hat, mehr nich. Es ist vielleicht noch die Notwendigkeit für mehr Spaß. t4 und Illidan würde wohl nich so passen.
Und Aufwand ist das falsche Wort. Man muss es ja nicht machen. Aber ich tu es trotzdem gern, eben weils mir Spaß macht.


----------



## Lexort (19. März 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> Und diese werte haben auch bedeutung gehabt...



Ich hab vor BC ein halbes Jahr WOW Pause gemacht, aber selbst zu dem Zeitpkt. hab ich schon genug halb grün - halb BWL ausgerüstete gesehen - Bedeutung: Richtige Klasse + richtige Skillung -> Kandidat zum durchziehen.


----------



## Lexort (19. März 2008)

Morlocus schrieb:


> für mich stellt sich hier eher die Frage, was die Hardcore-Raider wirklich für ihren Aufwand bekommen wollen.



Scheinbar will ein großer teil der HC Raider wieder Zustände haben, in denen sie den Leuten, die den Spaß den sie sich mit ihrem Optimierungswahn verwehren, wieder versauen können ohne großartig was machen zu müssen.
Derzeit müssen sie wohl zuschauen wie die Leute, die so völlih unoptimal durch die gegend zeihen Spaß haben - welche Entzetzlichkeit in einem Spiel...


----------



## Morlocus (19. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Raiden is für mich Spaß. Es ist die Entspannung für nen ätzenden Arbeitstag.
> Epics sind die nette Beilage, wenns mans geschafft hat, mehr nich.



Dann bist du halt einer der eine gesunde Einstellung zu der Sache hat, und nicht wie die Hardcore Zocker die alles wollen und den anderen nix gönnen oder den Gelegenheitsspielern die nur doof in OG oder SW rumstehen und Epiqs fürs chatten wollen.

Solange ich meine Zeit aktiv im Spiel verbringe sollte ich in einer Art und Weise belohnt werden, was in WoW aufgrund seines Designs leider hauptsächlich nur über besseres Equip möglich ist. Aber sicherlich sollten die Hardcore Zocker noch n kleines Leckerli dazubekommen.


----------



## Vaterok (19. März 2008)

wie gesagt blizzard macht es nur damit jeder mal Illidan legen kann bevor man wieder leveln muss und alle alte epics wegschmeist und wieder mit raiden beginnt......wenn ihr raiden nicht wollt dann macht es nicht es ist kein zwang....skillt auf pvp um macht arena, bg's geht ein mal pro tag in hero ini und bitte ihr habt BT, MH equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....ich sehe das Problem nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (19. März 2008)

Vaterok schrieb:


> wie gesagt blizzard macht es nur damit jeder mal Illidan legen kann bevor man wieder leveln muss und alle alte epics wegschmeist und wieder mit raiden beginnt......wenn ihr raiden nicht wollt dann macht es nicht es ist kein zwang....skillt auf pvp um macht arena, bg's geht ein mal pro tag in hero ini und bitte ihr habt BT, MH equip
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl?

wo soll das BT/MH-equip herkommen?

nur weil man sich n paar rüssiteile und Waffen um BoJs kaufen kann?

tust du stats lesen tun, dann guckst du nochmal auf T6....

das ganze geheule ist doch ohnehin lächerlich, weil das PvP-Zeugs im PvE nich mit PvE-epics mithalten kann, und die paar Teile dies für Marken gibt auch nich top-notch sind


----------



## Grimmrog (19. März 2008)

Meine Meinung:

Ok, wenn deshalb paar Hardcorler gehen, ihr eigener mist, sind sie denn nur besser weil sie hardcorezocker sind? und damit mehr Zeit haben? Ich glaube sie haben nur Angst um Ihre Elitestellung, die ja eigentlich aus reinen Zeitgründen besteht.
Naja auf 40 mann kann Blizzard besser verzichten als auf 10.000.

zum Thema INIS für ALLE: naja Problematsicher Weise, hat blizzard mit dem BT nun mal einen geschichtlichen Teil aus WoW genommen, der nun mal in WotLK fotgesetzt wird, wenn also nur noch Raidgilden die Ini sehen würden, wäre das für alle nicht raidler einfach eine lücke in der Story beim wechsel von BC zu WotLK---was echt nicht schön ist.

Naxxramas war damals eben keine verlinkte Story, und hat nur am Rande was mit BC am Hut, der Wechsel also von WoW aufs BC addon ging auch ohne Naxx gesehen zu haben ohne Storyabriss weiter.

Was ich aber GRAUENVOLL finde: gerade, daß jeder wie der andere aussieht finde ich persönlich das GRAUEN!!!!
Hat Blizzard nur noch einen Artdesigner eingestellt? Ich meien früher gabs nen untershcied im Aussehen zwischen Ally BG, Horde BG und Raidequip, heute dank der Arena, sehen Horde und Ally gleich aus, und dann bekommen die Arenasets auch noch das Aussehen der T-sets. NEIN so geht es in meinen Augen nicht, ein set udn item update nach dem andern Rauskloppen aber alles zum einheitsbrei verkommen lassen, das zeugt davon, daß nicht mehr sehr viel Liebe in der Entwicklung steckt.
Gerade wegen dieser entwicklung werde ich mir das kommende Addon nicht kaufen, ich werde es mir erstmal anschauen, und sehen, ob das immernoch so grauenvoll einheitlich sein wird. 

ich werd auch nie zu den hardcorelern gehören, dennoch will ich nicht so aussehen wie sie, warum? Ich bin ich, ich bin anders als Andere, und ich möchte nun mal auch anders aussehen!
Was in WoW eigentlich längst überfällig ist, ist die Möglichkeit seine Rüstungen einzufärben, denn gerade dieser einheitslook ist langweilig, da kann blizzard ja gleich jede Rüstung gleich aussehen lassen, so spwaren sie wenigstens Platz auf unserem Rechner.

Mir persönlich hat ja das blaue lvl 60 Set aus den BG´s am meisten gefallen (Ally) udn gerade die tatsache, daß die horde von den Sets her "Wild" aussah, und die Ally schöne Prunkvolle Rüstungen hatte, hat mir sehr gefallen. 

ich werd wohl erstmal andere MMO´s ausprobieren, und mir anschauen was sie mit WotLK machen, denn ich finde es mittlerweile völlig übertrieben was Blizzzard auch mit den STats gemacht hat, diese sind überdimensional hoch geworden, die Kluft zwischen einem frisch 70er und einem End 70er ist einfach wahnsinn.

btw: Handauflegen vom pala hat glaub ich 60 Mins CD, mittlerwiele schaft nen Pala nen Fullheal auch mir normalen Heals, gaaanz großes Kino oder? Wo ist da bitteschln noch die Relation?

oder DUDUstäbe mit mehr als 1000AP in Tiergestalten looooool ich mein nen guter Hunter kommt auf um die 2000 AP Fernkampf, und nun hat alleine der Stab vom Druiden die Hälfte der AP, irgendwie geht das doch nicht, daß so abgehobene Werte da drauf sind. Wenn neuerdings healerklassen DMG Klassen oom healen können, dann stimmt doch in meinen Augen ganz gewaltig was nicht. 

Zumindest ist mir die Stimmung in WoW flöten gegangen, selbst durch Heroics geht man durch als wärs nen Spaziergang, das macht wirklich keinen Spaß mehr, wo ist die Herausforderung? ZG war damals auch mit endequip ne Herausforderung, aber mit jedem aufstocken des drops, ohne eine schwierigere Ini einzubauen verkommt alles zum Sandkasten.

Also bitte gebt doch einfach einen Sandkastenmodus für BT, dann können die casuals ihn einmal sehen, und der Story wegen mal durchspielen und gut ist. Dann bleibt das Hardcoreequipment auch den Hardcorespielern.

Ich will keine Items geschenkt bekommen, oder so, nur das man sich die Arenapunkte auch zusammenleechen kann, udn das blizzard da 100x was dran ändern will, aber immer ne vorher offensichtliche Lücke lässt, macht das Spiel uninteressant.

Wo sidn die Schönen BG´s hin? man nen Schlachtfeld, da finden Schlachten statt, und keine 15 Minuten geplänkel, aber ist ja wurst, Hauptsache Ehre fürs Equip, und lieber schnell verlieren als nach ner Stunde gewinnen.

WoW wird mich verlieren, weil sie es echt geschafft haben, allen einen Grund zu geben, irgendwo/überall rumzuhängen, also kommen auch die ganzen Itemfreaks überall hin, und vermiesen allen das Game durch Ihren Itemwahn.  bestes Bsp: BG´s, ertsma dick Ehre leechen, udn wenn mitmachen ohne taktik, bis mans Equip hat, dann Arena machen bis zum S3, dann wegend er fettesten Gems noch in den inis nebenherraiden, um einfach da durch zu rammeln.

Vor BC konnte man seine Charakter besser selbstentwickeln, ohne andere zu stören, denn ruf farmen ging auch überall alleine, also musste ich keienr Gruppe auf den keks gehen, um den ruf zu haben. im BG waren nur Leute, die wirklich BG udn PvP machen wollten, weil sie A: nicht leechen konnten, und B: da viel Zeit und Elan einsetzen mussten, um auch was zu erreichen, so daß sie nicht mal eben so nebenbei was abstauben konnten.

Der ganze Flair im WoW ist im Moment den bach runter, ich fühl mich nicht mehr als Teil eines ganzen, was zusammen arbeitet, sondern als Teil einer Masse, die versucht sich selbst zu fressen. Und wenn nicht mein bester Kumpel und meine freundin mit mir zusammen aus Lust und Laune Twinken würden, dann würd ich mittlerweile gar kein WoW mehr spielen.


----------



## Vaterok (19. März 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> rofl?
> 
> wo soll das BT/MH-equip herkommen?
> 
> ...


mein post bezieht sich auf 2.4 und fals du gelesen hast kommt da viele waffen und rüstungen die fast gleich wie equip aus BT und MH.....


----------



## Shrukan (19. März 2008)

Gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Casualcraft?
Gut viele Casuals kriegen jetzt schnell Items, wo andere Raid-Gilden wochenlang Instanzen abgefarmt haben.

Für mich sieht es nur so aus, dass diese Raid-Instanzen einfach nur Spaß machen sollen & nicht als Arbeit angesehen werden sollen. Das wäre das Letzte was ich will ^^

Ich persönlich raide momentan 2 bis 3 mal die Woche TK oder SSC.
Es macht mir Spaß und das ist was zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Items sind mir scheiß egal, wenigstens kann ich dann später behaupten ich habe vor BC, das und das gesehen. Und mit BC das und das. Wo andere dann nur einen so zu sagen "bewundern".

Also pisst euch net ins Hemd, der Lichking kommt ja bald, ist der ganze Scheiß eh wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaterok (19. März 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Also pisst euch net ins Hemd, der Lichking kommt ja bald, ist der ganze Scheiß eh wieder vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ganz meiner meinung


----------



## Faulmaul (19. März 2008)

Vaterok schrieb:


> mein post bezieht sich auf 2.4 und fals du gelesen hast kommt da viele waffen und rüstungen die fast gleich wie equip aus BT und MH.....



jo ich rede von den rüssiteilen/waffen die man sich um 150 BoJs pro zweihand oder caster-waffe kaufen darf auf der sunwell-insel...

genau das was du meinst...

und jetzt vergleich doch mal bidde die stats der items.

und das Zeug ausm PvP kannst du nehmen und dir an die wand nageln, das hat raidtechnisch nur wenig wert


----------



## Vaterok (19. März 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> jo ich rede von den rüssiteilen/waffen die man sich um 150 BoJs pro zweihand oder caster-waffe kaufen darf auf der sunwell-insel...
> 
> genau das was du meinst...
> 
> ...


naja so viel bock drauf hab ich nicht aber es ist nah an BT und MH.mein post war ungenauer.
dazu kann ich noch sagen, wenn man ne stammgruppe hast die ständig hero inis gehen und dazu noch ne gilde die kara geht dann bekommt man viele BoJ und mit 2.3 kann locker items bzw. sockel kaufen und bt/mh gehen und da fals was besseres gibt items sammeln....


----------



## Dalmus (19. März 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> ÄÄhm.. "casual" - spielt nicht regellmässig, nicht länger als 3 stunden am stück.


Siehst Du? Das ist genau das was wir gerade thematisiert hatten. Jeder definiert Casual anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





toxic-dust schrieb:


> Dennoch gibt es genug leute, die in das schema passen und trotzdem erfolgreich vashj & kael flachgelegt haben.


Nach Deiner Definition? Absolute Ausnahmen, die von dem Einsatz anderer profitieren und sich quasi da durchziehen lassen.
Oder willst Du mir erzählen, daß Leute, die nur unregelmäßig spielen und das nicht länger als 3h am Stück mit links den T5-Content bewältigen?



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Wenn die casuals noch nicht die BT&MH pre fertig haben, dann liegt das daran, das sie zu faul sind sich zu organisieren, den raid so zu planen das aus der vorhandenen zeit das maximum geholt wird usw.


Na klar... Leute die wenig Zeit haben und in ihrer Freizeit _spielen_ wollen, die sind einfach faul.



toxic-dust schrieb:


> Was kara angeht, als casual hat man nicht genug zeit, um wirklich alles da drin in 3,5 stunden zu zerlegen. aber spätestens bei der 2 ID liegt da drin alles.


Sicherlich. Der durchschnittliche Casual, der nie länger als 3h am Stück spielt, hat bei der 2. ID Kara clear.
Ich darf davon ausgehen, daß der Casual allerhöchstens 2 Abende/Woche raidet? Wenn überhaupt?
Amüsant, amüsant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (19. März 2008)

hmm....
mir vermiest keiner das spiel,nur weil er sogar besseres equip hat....ist mir auf deutsch gesagt,total hupe....:-)
und ist mir auch egal,wie er es bekommen hat,mein interesse liegt daruaf,wie ich irgendwas bekomme,sei es durch raiden,questen,pvp,purzelbäume schlagen....und hauptsache,es macht mir spaß!
es wird immer spieler gehen,für die heroinis nach einer zeit langweilig werden,aber was willst du tun?die meisten schaffen es nicht so schnell,das sie das alles brain-afk hinbekommen,ganz im gegenteil...
mit dem patch 2.4 gibt es doch wieder neuen raid-content der für 98% der spieler ausreichen wird,ein paar hardcoregamer die das alles zuerst clearen wird es auch dort geben,was soll man dagegen tun?
alle 4 wochen ne neue ini? vieleicht wäre es eine idee,super-epic-andersaussehende-über-imba-items an den zu vergeben,der den letzten boss ind der letzten instanz 50 mal gelegt hat?oder nur 10 mal?aber dann weint sofort der nächste,der es erst bei 50 mal gekriegt hat,und sooooviel arbeiten musste dafür...:-)
hallo?egal was wir tun,wow bleibt ein spiel...zumindest für mich...

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (19. März 2008)

Also irgendwie fand ich WoW vor BC besser =(


----------



## Grimmrog (19. März 2008)

@ Dalmus, das ist eben das Problem, was die Hordcoreler haben, die leben in eienr anderen welt:

Sie kommen on, und gucken in die Gilde, und wer ist da on? alle andern hardcoreler, also können die eben mal ini Raiden, oder legen sich festen Termin.

Jeder casual, hat eben so seine Zeiten, je nach dem was auf Arbeit/Uni oder sonst wo ansteht, der geht on guckt, in die Gilde: ein paar on, der Raidgruppe, ein paar nicht. also geht raiden heut nicht, weil sie nicht genug sind.
Das was die meisten Hardcoreler verpeilen ist: 1. sie bereiten die ini vor und 2. sie haben meist immer genug Leute on.
Der Casual: hat wenig zeit was vorzubereiten, wenn überhaupt, und 2. wird er Glück haben müssen, das auch genug Casuals on sind um überhaupt reingehen zu müssen.

und 2.ID? wie soll das gehen? wenn die Casuals das Glück haben mal gleichzeitig online zu gehen, dann kann es sein, daß sie bis zum reset eventuell nicht nochma zusammen sitzen, deshalb kommen sie auch nicht durch.


----------



## Nagroth (19. März 2008)

Man spielt doch ein Spiel um Spaß zu haben. Jeder definiert seinen Spaß anders:
- neue Gegenden (Gebiete, Instanze, Raidinstanzen, etc.)
- neue Skills
- neue Items
- neue Geschichten

Das gilt für alle, für die Hardcorespiele und den Rest.
Nun zeigt sich halt das das Konzept von WOW voll aufgegangen ist. Nur ist an manchen Dingen das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Man könnte auch sagen ausgelutscht. Ein Umstand den JEDES Spiel irgendwann erreicht. Manche Spiele früher, manche später.

Blizzard kann an der Geschichte sicherlich weiterschreiben, aber dennoch ist sie etwas flach. Neue Skills hat man relativ schnell auch wieder (spätestens wenn man nach 2 Wochen Level 80 hat) alle beisammen.
Was relativ einfach geht sind neue Instanzen und Items. Ab und zu ein neues Gebiet wie mit dem kommenden Add-On. Aber mehr wird es nicht geben. Aber wem neue Items und Instanzen gefallen für den geht es weiter. Und im übrigen war das auch schon vor BC Zeiten so. Die Online-Zeiten von WOW werden so sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre weitergehen.


----------



## Crult (19. März 2008)

Also jetzt mal ernsthaft: Warum spielt ihr WOW??????????????????

Spielt ihr es:


a) weil ihr immer bessere Items haben wollt mit denen ihr rumprollen könnt?

b) weil ihr einfach darauf steht mit euren Ultra Epics rum zu stehen und zu prollen?

c) weil ihr gerne mit Leuten in einer Gruppe Spielt und Spass am Spiel habt?





Also ich für meinen Teil sehe es so, das es im Raid zwar auch darum geht gute Items zu bekommen aber nicht in erster Linie, sondern der Fun im Vordergrund steht.

Ich habe zwar selber nicht so viel geraidet, nur Gruul, Kara ein bisschen Auge und HdS.
Ich hab auch gesehen das der Lohn denn man dafür bekommt das man in solche großen und auch schweren Instanzen geht, hart erarbeitet ist, aber trotzdem war es immer ein richtig lustig mit 25 Leuten im TS die ganze Zeit zu plaudern und "nebenbei" ein paar Bosse zu killen wo es auf gutes Teamplay etc drauf ankommt.


Jeder der hier sagt, dass "Casuals" bevorteilt werden hat Recht, sie bekommen sehr gute Items, für vergleichsweiße, weniger "Arbeit".


Doch auch diese Spieler wollen halt Fun am Spiel haben und möglicherweiße möchte auch ein "Casual" mal bei einem Raid mit machen, als Aushilfe oder was weiß ich.


Ich bin z.b. selber erst relativ spät in denn Raid Content gekommen, da hat es mir sehr geholfen, das es gute Items zu relativ billigen Preisen gab. Dadurch habe ich dann Anschluss an eine Raidgruppe gefunden.


Wenn einige Leute unbedingt wollen, dass sie mit einigen anderen zu einer Art "Elite" gehört dei als einzige Full Epic und Imba sind, dann sollen sie ihre Meinung vertreten und Argumente nennen, aber man sollte auch die Meinung der anderen Partei respektieren.
Jeder der hier sachlich seinen eigenen Standpunkt vertritt hat meinen Respekt, aber wenn dann wieder einige Leute meinen hier "flamen" zu müssen, dann tut es mir echt leid, aber ihr habt leider nicht erkannt worum es in dem Spiel geht.
Es geht darum mit anderen Leuten zusammen Fun zu haben und wer das nciht erkannt hat tut mir echt leid.



Also mein Fazit ist:

Alles wird gut^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxic-dust (19. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> @ Dalmus, das ist eben das Problem, was die Hordcoreler haben, die leben in eienr anderen welt:
> 
> Sie kommen on, und gucken in die Gilde, und wer ist da on? alle andern hardcoreler, also können die eben mal ini Raiden, oder legen sich festen Termin.
> 
> ...




Man hat für jede raidini ausser zul aman 1 ganze woche.

Raidplanung gehört dazu. Sogar die casual gamer können sich mal bewegen, ihre onlie zeiten für die kommenden tage untereinander vergleichen und das beste draus machen - 2 IDs mit jeweils 2h
Und jeweils einen ersatzmann für den tankplatz, für den heilerplatz und einen ersatz range DD für jede ID.
Ausserdem gibts genug randoms, die  eben mal mitgehen können.
Bei der aufstellung ist es sicher kein problem kara aufzuräumen, wenn man auch nightbane/nethergroll/siechhuf auslässt.

Das gleiche gilt für 25er.
Gilde mit 75x level 70 chars, die alle auf PVE aus sind und es kein mangel an gewissen klassen/skillungen herrscht.
Darunter sind eben 10-15 "hardcore" zocker, die den "stamm" der 25er bilden, sich um planung&vorbereitung kümmern usw.
Bleiben ~60 chars, wovon über 50% im raid gebraucht werden je nach set-up.
Da aber 10-15 man fehlen um den 25er raid starten zu lassen - dazu gibts raidplaner, leute die zeit haben, melden sich. Wenn es dann immer noch an bis zu 5 leuten mangelt, kommen ingame freunde oder bekannte mit = ergebniss raid voll und kann in den 2 stunden die halbe ini clearen. Und das ganze 2x die woche durchziehen. Es ist natürlich aufwand, aber es gibt genug casuals die da was erreichen wollen und den aufwand betreiben.
Sicher ist es einfacher mal online zu kommen, und fast der ganze stammraid und noch 10-15 weitere leute gammeln ingame. Da braucht man keinen planer, man kann ja direkt starten bei bedarf.

Was die vorbereitung angeht - sobald man nicht mehr alleine ingame was macht, tut man sich vorbereiten.
Angefangen von: beim priestertwink wasser dabei zu haben so wie manatränke, bis hin zu aufwendiger raidvorbereitung, forum/webseitenverwaltung, gildenleitung & co.

Ohne geht es nicht in einem spiel, wo man nicht allein zockt. 

jedes hobby ist aufwendig - wer was erreichen will, soll was dafür tun.
sei es jetzt WoW und der raidstress oder modelle zusammenbasteln und der damit verbundene aufwand.


----------



## Nomoka (19. März 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> ......Ich arbeite ca. 42 Stunden pro Woche, bin in Ausbildung (darf also für Schule noch lernen), habe n super RL (leider keine Freundin) aber viele gute Kolleg/innen...




hab erstmal ne Freundin dann wird sich deine Einstellung schlagartig ändern.......

p.s. und dein " /spit " muss nicht sein, soll doch Zivilisiert diskutiert werden.


----------



## Caliostra (19. März 2008)

Ein interessanter Thread, den man, wenn man sich alle Posts durchliest, als "Casual vs. Hardcore" einstufen kann. Was gerne vergessen wird bei diesem Thema; Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, das mit seinen Produkten Geld verdienen will. Mit einem Produkt wie einem MMORPG läßt sich am besten Geld verdienen, in dem immer wieder frische Mitglieder in dieses Spiel einsteigen. In diesem Zusammenhang sei auf einen anderen Thread verwiesen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0086&st=500

der dortige Beitrag von La_Saint ist mehr als aussagekräftig. 

Man kann auch sagen: solange mehr Leute in das Spiel einsteigen, als Spieler aussteigen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) rentiert sich das Spiel und es fliesst Geld in die Kasse. Und momentan sieht es ganz danach aus, das immer mehr Spieler einsteigen, und Blizzard die Gründe für den Ausstieg egal sind, auch wenn sie auf ihrem online - Kündigungsformular ganz betroffen nach dem Grund fragen.


----------



## Nagroth (19. März 2008)

Bei Blizzard geht es wohl nur Wenigen (ausgenommen einigen wenigen Entwicklern und Konzeptdesignern) darum irgendwem etwas in den xxx zu schieben, sondern nur darum möglichst viele Kunden zu halten.

Und wenn ich mich in den WOW Foren umgucke klappt es zu 99,9%

PS: vielleicht mal ein anderes MMO spielen, erweitert den Horizont, ähnlich wie Reisen.


----------



## Odis74 (19. März 2008)

Also es ist wirklich schwierig hier eine richtige Meinung zu finden.
Einerseits rackert man sich ab um in die großen Raids ala Hyjal oder Tempel zu kommen, andererseis bekommen die Wochenendgamer die gleichen oder bessere Sachen für ein wenig PVP.

AAAAbbbbeeeerrrrrr........
Ich sehe das ganze immernoch als Spiel an. SIcher, es ist schon super wenn man sich für schwere Arbeit auch "schwere Sachen" bekommt. 
Allerdings spiele ich WoW in erster Linie weil es spaß macht ohne Ende. Und da spielt meine Gilde eine sehr große Rolle mit. Wir sind dufte Leute und haben zusammen spaß am Spiel. 
Ich denke mal so sollte es auch sein. Muss man sich in Shatt hinstellen um zu possieren? Normalerweise nicht. Die Namen die über dem Spieler eingeblendet sind, sind mir viel wichtiger. (ala netter oder guter SPieler(in))

Beim nächsten Add On wird sowieso wieder alles andrs und es wird Items und fähigkeiten geben die halt nur die  absoluten Hardcoregamern bekommen.


----------



## Tôny (19. März 2008)

Also ich wünsche mir auf jedenfall wider mehr Unterschiede bei den Sets ich finde es echt schade das die Arenasets "nur eingefärbte Kopien" der T sets sind. 
Zu den Endgame Raids kann ich nix mehr sagen da ich nach AQ40 nur Karah gemacht habe und 2 Bosse in SSC danach nur PvP.
Damit alle den Endcontent sehen können, könnte man eine Art Easy Mode für High end Raids einführen wo dann halt Items von schlechterer Quali droppen und die Bosse etwas verändert wurden. Zb BT im "Easymode" = T5 Normal=T6 so können fast alle den Content spielen aber man sieht trotzdem noch wer wirklich High end raidet und wer nicht.
Für die alten Arenasets könnte man eine 2te Art von Ehre einführen die man nur durch taktisches zusammenspiel bekommt so bekommen auch die das entsprechende pvp equip die auch wirklich ernsthaft PvP machen wollen. Da wird nur schwer festzulegen wodurch man die "Arenasetpunkte" bekommt und man müsste einführen das nur Randoms gegen Randoms spielen und die die als Gruppe anmelden gegen andere die das gleiche tuen da es sonst zum reinen abfarmen wird und schnell Frust einsetzt.



> Allerdings spiele ich WoW in erster Linie weil es spaß macht ohne Ende. Und da spielt meine Gilde eine sehr große Rolle mit. Wir sind dufte Leute und haben zusammen spaß am Spiel.



Seh ich genauso aber das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus ;P


----------



## Nagroth (19. März 2008)

Lustig was manchmal vorgeschlagen wird. Nur macht Blizzard wie bereits von vielen Leuten genannt alles Richtig!
Es spielen obwohl es scheinbar so quietscht im Gebälk, ca. 10 Millionen Spieler dieses Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ich gönne Blizzard den Erfolg sicherlich nicht, dazu gibt es einfach viele MMO's Entwickler die wenigstens einen ähnlichen Erfolg verdient hätten....aber so ist die Welt.


----------



## Tôny (19. März 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> PS: ich gönne Blizzard den Erfolg sicherlich nicht, dazu gibt es einfach viele MMO's Entwickler die wenigstens einen ähnlichen Erfolg verdient hätten....aber so ist die Welt.


Dann hätten sie den erfolg auch^^ Die 9 Millionen spielen ja nicht WoW "Weil es halt von Blizzard ist"^^


----------



## Marv-in (19. März 2008)

Ähm ich finde "in den arsch geschoben" ETWAS unterbewertet....wenn man für die waffe z.B. 150 marken braucht, dann ist diese garantiert NICHT umsonst! Wenn man rechnet: 22 marken pro Kararun....150/22=6,8...sagen wir 7....d.h. man muss 7 mal komplett kara machen um nur die waffe zu bekommen.....7 wochen kara...also in 7 wochen eine waffe....das is garantiert länger wie wenn man raiden geht (da bekommt man spätestens nach 3-4 raids ne waffe UND ausrüstung dazu).....also wenn einer sagt, dass die badges belohnungen umsonst sind dann hat man ihm richtig ins hirn geschissen!
Also viel spaß noch an die 24/7 raider die zum whinen ins internet müssen, weil sie nach jahrelangen raids immer enttäuscht werde....ihr opfer~~


----------



## Lexort (19. März 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> Dann hätten sie den erfolg auch^^ Die 9 Millionen spielen ja nicht WoW "Weil es halt von Blizzard ist"^^



Naja ein Teil mit Sicherheit weils "In" ist, hab ich damals beim ersten Diablo gesehen - ich bin mal in nem Pro Markt drüber gestollpert, durchgespielt und paar Kollegen gezeigt - die hats nicht angehoben, hmm auf einmal eines Tages zeigenten sie mir das neue total geniale Inspiel - Diablo 1.


----------



## toxic-dust (19. März 2008)

Marv-in schrieb:


> Ähm ich finde "in den arsch geschoben" ETWAS unterbewertet....wenn man für die waffe z.B. 150 marken braucht, dann ist diese garantiert NICHT umsonst! Wenn man rechnet: 22 marken pro Kararun....150/22=6,8...sagen wir 7....d.h. man muss 7 mal komplett kara machen um nur die waffe zu bekommen.....7 wochen kara...also in 7 wochen eine waffe....das is garantiert länger wie wenn man raiden geht (da bekommt man spätestens nach 3-4 raids ne waffe UND ausrüstung dazu).....also wenn einer sagt, dass die badges belohnungen umsonst sind dann hat man ihm richtig ins hirn geschissen!
> Also viel spaß noch an die 24/7 raider die zum whinen ins internet müssen, weil sie nach jahrelangen raids immer enttäuscht werde....ihr opfer~~




Use your brain. 

Marken gibts überall. kara clearen, 3,5k stunden.
Zul aman dauert vll n stück länger, 4h reichen aus. 
Dann droppen ja mitm patch auch in 25ern die bosse die bekloppten marken.
Ah ja, heroic gibts ja auch, wer nicht mal durch bota für marken durchrusht, ist selber schuld.
Dann wollen wir mal zählen..
In ner woche 5x raid, sagen wir mal man hat gruul geklatscht, ist dann aus fun noch SSC rein, 3 bosse umgelegt. 
Am nächsten tag ruscht man kara durch und geht dann gemütlich in 45 min ZH heroic durch.
Ein weiterer tag. Man geht mal FdS aufräumen, klatscht erfolgreich viodreaver, solarian und auch kael.
Noch ein weiterer tag. jemand braucht urnether in der gilde - geht man 3h heroics abfarmen = sind 4 inis (bis dahin is urnether 100% gedroppt). Da man aber noch leo&vashj in SSC verschon hat, sammelt man sich kurz und geht die klatschen, mit erfolg > 1,5h und beide liegen.
Und so gehts 5 tage die woche zu. An den restlichen macht man eben was anderes.
So kriegt man die 150 marken in 2,5 wochen. Wenn das nicht in den A***** geschoben bedeutet...

Man bedenke, das im raid vieles nicht droppen will.
Nach 4 monaten kara hab ich z.b. noch nie kigsdefender droppen sehen.
Ausserdem haben in fast jedem raid alle ausser vll MT und heildosen relativ fette konkurenz was items angeht, da is nix mit 100% sicher.
Aber für marken gibts das teil 100% für dich und nur für dich alleine, man muss nur die marken sammeln.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. März 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> Dann hätten sie den erfolg auch^^ Die 9 Millionen spielen ja nicht WoW "Weil es halt von Blizzard ist"^^



Indirekt schon, sie spielen es weil Blizzard zwei Sachen richtig gemacht hat.

- Auch aufgrund ihrer Vorerfahrungen mit D1 und D2 haben sie ein ausgesprochen einsteigerfreundliches Spiel erstellt
- Sie haben sich mit den Gewinnen aus D1, D2, War- und Starcraft eine einwandfreie Werbekampanie leisten können.

Dadurch haben sie eben in einem weit höheren Maße als andere bis dahin existierende MMORPGs neben den Hardcore Zockern sogenannte Online Newbies und Casuals angezogen. Und nun dürfen sie fleißig versuchen, beide Gruppen unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Dies tun sie, wie jedes Wirtschaftsunternehmen, unter ökonomsichen Gesichtspunkten, sprich Gewinn ist das Ziel.  Damit werdet ihr leben müssen, fürchte ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (19. März 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> Use your brain.
> 
> Marken gibts überall. kara clearen, 3,5k stunden.
> Zul aman dauert vll n stück länger, 4h reichen aus.
> ...



Das ist nicht "casual". "Casuals" haben evtl. alle 3 - 4 Wochen mal einen Kara-Raid; sind allerhöchstens 8 Stunden in der Woche on - mit "5x die Woche raiden" haben "Casuals" nichts zu tun.

Hier merkt man, woher der Wind tatsächlich weht: Offenbar haben manche Leute Angst, daß Viel-Spieler, die wenig vom Content sehen bzw. nicht raiden gehen, sich ebenfalls ein gutes Equip zusammenstellen.

Dafür sind die Marken übrigens da: Damit nicht in Raid-Gilden organisierte Spieler, die dennoch eine Menge Zeit in WoW verbringen, eine Motivation haben, auch in Zukunft (bis zum AddOn) ihren Account nicht stillzulegen.

Echte "Casuals" sehen nix von dem neuen Markenzeug, weil sie so viele Marken nie zusammenbekommen - dafür fehlt einfach die Zeit.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Fervaline (19. März 2008)

Huhu, ich möchte auch etwas dazu schreiben.
Es ist merkwürdig das nun alle denken das es es nicht wert war sich so anzustrengen ganz weit vorne zu sein (ich meine damit Black temple und Hyjal-Gänger). Ich meine, was habt ihr denn gedacht? Hm aus Erfahrung weiß ich das wenn ich eine Gummibärchen tüte schnell aufesse und ein anderer sich dafür mehr Zeit lässt und diese geniest im Endeffekt mehr davon hat wie ich, der jetzt total schlecht ist und vor allem keine Gummibärchen mehr zu habe.
Es wird gejammert wie unfair ja das alles ist, aber ihr habt vergessen das es vor/mit erscheinen von BC genau so abgegangen ist. Es wurden von Blizz noch kurz AQ 20/40 und Naxxramas eingeworfen das die "besseren" Gilden sich nicht noch Monate langweilen bis BC rauskommt. Tja und was war? BC kommt raus und die ganzen tollen Items sind nix mehr wert. Doof ne -.- Damals haben die anderen geschrien die nicht Naxx und AQ40 sehen konnten das es unfair ist das ihnen diese Welt verschlossen bleibt...Merkt ihr was?
Bitte lasst den anderen ihre Gummibärchen sie sind nur langsame Genießer ^^


----------



## toxic-dust (19. März 2008)

Fervaline schrieb:


> Huhu, ich möchte auch etwas dazu schreiben.
> Es ist merkwürdig das nun alle denken das es es nicht wert war sich so anzustrengen ganz weit vorne zu sein (ich meine damit Black temple und Hyjal-Gänger). Ich meine, was habt ihr denn gedacht? Hm aus Erfahrung weiß ich das wenn ich eine Gummibärchen tüte schnell aufesse und ein anderer sich dafür mehr Zeit lässt und diese geniest im Endeffekt mehr davon hat wie ich, der jetzt total schlecht ist und vor allem keine Gummibärchen mehr zu habe.
> Es wird gejammert wie unfair ja das alles ist, aber ihr habt vergessen das es vor/mit erscheinen von BC genau so abgegangen ist. Es wurden von Blizz noch kurz AQ 20/40 und Naxxramas eingeworfen das die "besseren" Gilden sich nicht noch Monate langweilen bis BC rauskommt. Tja und was war? BC kommt raus und die ganzen tollen Items sind nix mehr wert. Doof ne -.- Damals haben die anderen geschrien die nicht Naxx und AQ40 sehen konnten das es unfair ist das ihnen diese Welt verschlossen bleibt...Merkt ihr was?
> Bitte lasst den anderen ihre Gummibärchen sie sind nur langsame Genießer ^^


Dem stimme ich zu. Ich habe vor BC naxx und AQ40 besucht, ich besuche auch vor WoTLK noch BT und MH mit möglichst vielen kills da drine.
Das die items irgendwann verfallen, das ist in diesem spiel normal. Hier verfällt alles. s1 ist vom status-symbol im PVP zu minimal nötigen grundausrüstung degradiert und droht mit s4 zu verschwinden (und das komplett, wird nur wenige geben die aus nostalgiegründen das zeug behalten). T4 und mittlerweile auch T5 wird oft an dieselbe person mehrmals vergeben in den großen gilden - die sockeln und verzaubern dieselben items je nach bedarf für verschiedene encounter.
Und es wird auch wieder passieren, das viele MH&BT nie wirklic sehen werden mit dem add-on.
Pre-wegfall ist da hilfreich, aber auch nur bis zum ersten boss in den inis.
Und zwischen "mal gewesen" und "clear" ist ein unterschied.


----------



## Nagroth (19. März 2008)

Ein Vorposter hat es ja bereits geschrieben, ich glaube Ohrensammler war es.
Blizzard ist es gelungen ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen das folgende Kriterien genügt:

- einfach zu bedienen
- gute Graphik (jaja, ich weiß da kann man streiten)
- gute und große Spielwelt

+ jederzeit neuen Content in Form neuer Items und Instanzen
+ einfaches Gameplay (jeder der vielleicht mal UO, SWG oder EVE gespielt hat weiß was ich meine)

==> großer Erfolg bei der Spielercommunity

PS: zu MÜSSEN - Müssen mußt nur eines ----> ZAHLEN pro Monat (wenn du spielen willst)


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Items sind absolut latte, es geht darum das es egal ist ob man 24/7 zockt oder nur bisschen Heroics abfarmt - am Ende kommts aus gleiche hinaus, was total lachhaft ist.
> *Wer mehr Zeit ins Spiel steckt MUSS bessere Items haben.*



Wer mehr Zeit ins Spiel steckt hat mehr vom Spiel, also MUSS er mehr fuer das Spiel zahlen als ein casual]
bin fuer ein Stunden genaues abrechnen der Spielzeit (0,50 € / Stunde)
Ich finde das unfair, dass casusals genausoviel zahlen wie HCs obwohl sie weniger davon haben


----------



## Tôny (20. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> Wer mehr Zeit ins Spiel steckt hat mehr vom Spiel, also MUSS er mehr fuer das Spiel zahlen als ein casual]
> bin fuer ein Stunden genaues abrechnen der Spielzeit (0,50 € / Stunde)
> Ich finde das unfair, dass casusals genausoviel zahlen wie HCs obwohl sie weniger davon haben


Wieso unfair? Wer mehr tut hat mehr so einfach ist das. Es ist ja jedem selbst überlassen wie viel er spielt zB ich arbeite von 7 bis 15 uhr muss also um halb 7 los und komme um 15.30 nach hause jetzt habe ich 2 möglichkeiten 1. Ich zocke zum spaß etwas so von ca 16 uhr bis 18 uhr mache was zu essen und dann nochmal von 20 bis 22-23 uhr und am WE etwas oder 2. Ich bin in einer HC Raidgilde komme nach hause esse schnell was um 17 uhr geht der Raid los und von da an voll durch bis 24 uhr oder vll auch länger wenns nötig ist und am WE fast 24h durch.

Möglich ist das. Die Frage ist nur wie weit man bereit ist andere Sachen fürs zocken zurück zu stellen. Ich mein keine Gilde raidet von 10 uhr morgens bis 3 uhr nachts auch net die HC Gilden.

PS: 0,50 die Stunde???? Als Casual sind das dann: 4 std am Tag= 28 std in der Woche = 112 std im Monat = 56€ im Monat.

Als HC: 10 std am Tag= 70 std in der Woche = 280 im Monat = 140€ pro monat!!!!!

Blizzards 13€ im Monat: 13 pro Monat=3,25 Pro Woche=0,46 Pro Tag = 0,02 pro stunde

puh jemand der so gut verdient das er es sich leisten kann 140€ im Monat zum zocken zu zahlen kann ja net viel zeit haben;P
Naja für mich ist das wider nur ein typischer "wäh die haben mehr als ich weil sie mehr dafür tuen und ich will/kann nicht mehr tuen deshalb müssen die es aber schlechter haben als ich" Post. 
Was interessiert es euch ob andere mehr Zeit aufwenden und dadurch bessere Items bekommen? Was bringt euch das wenn denen diese Möglichkeit genommen wird? Wird euer Equip dadurch besser?


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

noe es ist ne ironische Reaktion auf den Kommentar: Wer mehr Zeit opfert MUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! mehr kriegen
was absoluter schwachsinn ist



Tôny schrieb:


> Was interessiert es euch ob andere mehr Zeit aufwenden und dadurch bessere Items bekommen? Was bringt euch das wenn denen diese Möglichkeit genommen wird? Wird euer Equip dadurch besser?



Gegenfrage:
Was interessiert es euch ob andere weniger Zeit  aufwenden und trotzdem gute Items bekommen? Was stoert euch das wenn denen diese Möglichkeit gegeben wird? Wird euer Equip dadurch schlechter?


----------



## Tôny (20. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> Was interessiert es euch ob andere weniger Zeit  aufwenden und trotzdem gute Items bekommen? Was stoert euch das wenn denen diese Möglichkeit gegeben wird? Wird euer Equip dadurch schlechter?


Interessiert mich net wirklich. Ich finde es sogar ganz gut das ich als PvP'ler meine Twinks jetzt recht schnell fürs PvP fit machen kann finde nur man sollte es etwas anders machen (nur wie ist schwer) so das man nur für Teamorientiertes PvP die älteren sets bekommt und net durch stupides farmen (was mir persönlich auch mehr spaß machen würde wenn man kleine aufgaben in den BG's hätte als immer wider nur rein>killen>win>raus>rein....usw usw)

PS: Die Ironie ist grad an mir vorbeigegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohls eigentlich recht offensichtlich war bei 0,50&#8364; die stunde ;P


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

naja... in der Diskussion geht es ja nicht vorrangig um die S-Sets, die mMn viel zu billig zu kriegen sind, sondern um die neuen Sunwell-Marken-Items
und die sind nicht so leicht zu erfarmen wie hier manche leute meinen


----------



## Tôny (20. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> naja... in der Diskussion geht es ja nicht vorrangig um die S-Sets, die mMn viel zu billig zu kriegen sind, sondern um die neuen Sunwell-Marken-Items
> und die sind nicht so leicht zu erfarmen wie hier manche leute meinen


Naja dazu kann ich noch nix sagen stecke grad noch in meiner 2 monatigen Zwangspause zwecks Umzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber heute hab ich wider Inet und 1 Woche Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..........endlich ....nurnoch 7h's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

die sind ja noch nicht mal live
und mit 150 marken nicht gerade billig (= 5 Kara runs = 5 Wochen, und das auch nur wenn man kara auf farmstatus hat)
und wenn manche leute sagen ueber heroes kriegt man jetzt BT items...omfg: das sind 50 Heroes pro item ^^


----------



## Tôny (20. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> die sind ja noch nicht mal live
> und mit 150 marken nicht gerade billig (= 5 Kara runs = 5 Wochen, und das auch nur wenn man kara auf farmstatus hat)
> und wenn manche leute sagen ueber heroes kriegt man jetzt BT items...omfg: das sind 50 Heroes pro item ^^


Hmmm und wenn man für sunwell Bosse ruf braucht liegt es net fern das man den für Items auch braucht^^


----------



## Melethron (20. März 2008)

@ Tony

Du hast wohl die Ironie nicht verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist doch schön wenn ihr Hardcore'ler stolz auf eure Ausrüstung und due Art und Weise wie ihr es erhaltet seid. Ich wünschte ich könnte dies auch mal erleben, doch ich bin nicht bereit den "Preis" dafür zu zahlen, denn WoW bleibt nun mal nur ein Spiel und ich definiere mich nicht nur darüber. Dies scheint aber bei den Vertretern aus deiner Fraktion Hardcore mehr und mehr der Fall zu sein. Lowies oder nach Charakterbetrachtung gewonnen Erkenntnisse (oh, Arena Rüstungsteile igitt) werten dann auch gleich Mitspieler ab. Was ja immer wieder gesagt wurde, aber keiner von euer Fraktion drauf eingeht: ohne den Kundenanteil Casual könntet ihr eurer Raid-Ding einpacken. Oder wärt ihr bereit wesentlich höhere Gebühren in Kauf zu nehmen? Blizzard möchte Geld verdienen und die breite Masse sind bestimmt nicht Raid Profis. Aber ist das nicht vollkommen überflüssig sich über so etwas zu "streiten"? Ich empfinde es als viel schlimmer, die Spamorgien in den Chats, die schreckliche Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache und das anscheinend Anstand ein Fremdwort ist. Es ist den Leuten nicht klar, das dies in keinster Weise eine Werbung fürs zocken ist. Oder meint ihr nicht das sich unter anderem Ämter, Politiker ect. sprich "Big Brother" mittels Community informieren und sich IHRE Meinung vom Ganzen bilden? Wäre ich in so eine Anstellung und würde Ingame mitlesen....no command


----------



## Dalmus (20. März 2008)

toxic-dust schrieb:


> Und es wird auch wieder passieren, das viele MH&BT nie wirklic sehen werden mit dem add-on.
> Pre-wegfall ist da hilfreich, aber auch nur bis zum ersten boss in den inis.
> Und zwischen "mal gewesen" und "clear" ist ein unterschied.


Warum? Der "Casual", der Kara bei der 2. ID clear hat (in 3h) und ZA ebenfalls, der sollte doch auch MH/BT mit spätestens der dritten ID auf Farmstatus haben. 

Btw.: Weiter vorne hast Du Dich geirrt. Nicht jede Raidini außer ZA hat einen wöchentlichen Reset.

Ironie-/ und Klugscheiss-Tags hab ich mal weggelassen, ich fauler Hund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morlocus (20. März 2008)

Habe ja schon ein paar Seiten vorher meine Meinung zu der Sache geäussert, aber wenn ich hier lese was sich einige unter einem Casual Player vorstellen dreht sich mir einiges um. Wenn hier vorgerechnet wird wieviel Marken sie in welcher Zeit erfarmen können, kann ich noch nicht mal mehr müde grinsen, mal selber lesen was man da errechnet hat und es sollte einem selber auffallen, das es dann nicht mehr um Casual-Spieler geht sondern um Vielspieler die aus irgendeinem Grund nicht raiden und die Items lieber auf ne andere Art bekommen wollen.

Und dann noch dieses unsinnige Geplapper von "in den A.... gelasen bekommen"
Ich habe die Tage einen alten Schulfreund besucht, ich komme in sein Wohnzimmer schau mich um und was erblicke ich? Er hat den gleichen Fernseher wie ich, er erzählt mir das er ihn vor einer Woche für 100€ bei einem Elektronik Discounter gekauft hat. Meiner hat vor 5 Jahren 600€ gekostet, das schlimmste an der Sache ist mein ehemaliger Schulkollege ist Hartz 4 Empfänger. Unglaublich was die Arbeitslosen in den A.... geblasen bekommen.

Ich geb zu das das nur erfunden ist, aber es trifft den Wandel in WoW auf den Punkt, es erwartet uns ein neues Addon und das alte Equip ist billiger und leichter zu bekommen, bevor das bessere kommt, aber das auch für alle, auch für die HC-Raider, sie haben genauso die Möglichkeit es auf die angebliche leichte und billige Art zu bekommen.
Diese ganze Ego Klamotte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, nur stolz darauf sein das Ultraitem zu besitzen und damit zu prollen, das kann doch nicht alles sein. Es zählt doch mehr stolz darauf zu sein wie man es sich erarbeitet hat. Und da liegen die Masstäbe halt bei vielen anders, ich kann doch nicht den Aufwand ein Item zu bekommen nur in der Anzahl der Raids bemessen.
Jeder der mich Ingame halbwegs kennt weiss wieviel oder wie wenig Mühe mich ein bestimmtes Item, oder jede andere Leistung gekostet hat und weiss es auch dementsprechend mehr oder weniger zu würdigen und vor allen Dingen ich selbst weiss wie schwer es war und ob ich stolz auf diese Leistung sein kann. Da brauch ich keine Überitems an denen jeder Hans und Franz erkennt das ich der Roxxor bin. Die Leute die mir Ingame wichtig sind wissen auch so, ob es für mich schwer war zu bekommen da spielt es keine Rolle ob es grün, blau oder lila ist. 

Gruß Morlocus


----------



## Useyl (20. März 2008)

Hatte mich zwat ziemlich am Anfang schonmal zum Thema geäußert aber ich habe das Bedürfnis noch eine wenig mehr dazu zu sagen :-)

Manche Ausssagen sind echt erbärmlich , egal obs nun nen Casual oder nen Hardcorer war , soziale Kompetenzen sind wohl bei manchen in Eurer Ingame-Welt geblieben oder ?
Evtl trifft WoW . RL kritisch und owend es derbst ... so kommt es einem jedenfalls vor ...

Es ist nunmal ein Game was einige Millionen Menschen auf dieser "RL" - Welt spielen und man glaubt es kaum , man kann es nicht jedem recht machen.

Leistung soll belohnt werden , ok. Allerdings weiss ich net was das Geflame gegenüber Leuten soll, die nicht Ihren Lebensmittelpunkt in WoW haben , und nun erzählt nicht so nen Shice wie das es net so wäre... Um High-End zu gamen braucht man x - Stunden ( viel Zeit ), nun rechne mal den Schlaf ( vom arbeiten ganz zu schweigen )hinzu und komme mal zu einem Ergebnis wieviel Zeit DU prozentual ingame "lebst" ...
Mmmh da bleibt echt viel Zeit über für Familie oder RL - Tätigkeiten ... Omfg manche machen sich selber was vor ... Aber ok auch Eure Sache , nur flamet dann net Leute die den Bezug zum RL noch net verloren haben und genau aus diesem Grund net daueronline sind.

Wie gesagt : Leistung soll belohnt werden , doch wie weiter oben schon erwähnt ist es nicht leicht alle unter einem Hut zu bekommen ... Evtl hat ja wer ne konstruktive Idee und net wieder son Shicedreck wie in vorherigen Beitrgägen zu lesen war ...


Greetz


----------



## Herrmann (20. März 2008)

Ich fänds toll wenn Blizz einen Premium Account mit Online Shop einführen würde.

Items in den Warenkorb und online beim Händler abholen. Vielleicht limitiert auf 1 Item pro Woche.

24.99€ pro blaues Teil

39.99€ pro Epic, natürlich auf maximal ingame vefügbarem Tx Niveau


----------



## celticfrost (20. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Wer viel spielt hat auch besseres Equip verdient und es ist ein Witz was die drecks Casuals alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen...



mal schön langsam, es gibt noch leute die einer geregelten arbeit nachgehen und trotzdem gute und zuverlässige raidmitglieder sind, obwohl sie nicht so viel zocken können. Mir sind die lieber als solche
möchtegern rumposer die sich was auf ihre items einbilden und sich - und das ist oft so - von noch besser
equippten spieleren durch T5/T6-Inis ziehen lassen.

Also behalt dein dummes und beleidigendes gelabere für Dich!

Zum Thema:

Das generelle Problem ist doch auch, dass meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel auf andere geschaut wird und der Neid eine grosse Rolle spielt. Keiner gönnt dem anderen etwas. Neid und das  "ich-bin-besser-equipped" Gedankengut finde ich weitaus schlimmer.

Geht es denn letztendlich nicht darum dass ICH und meine Gilde/mein Raid für uns selbst Fortschritte erzielen? Content dazu gibts genug und wenn man das Ganze auf den aktuellen Raid bezieht, dann ist die Belohung ja da. Wenn man immer mit anderen Vergleicht und sich deswegen ein problem draus bastelt, dass andere leichter als man selbst an Items, etc kommt, sollte man mal seine "WOW-Motivation" überdenken. Was kümmern mich die anderen, die halt leichter an Epics rankommen (aus was für Gründen auch immer)?

Mir ist doch völlig Wurscht wer, was anhat und wie einfach oder schwer er das bekommen/sich erarbeitet hat. Was für mich zählt, ist mein unmittelbares Umfeld und ich und wie wir das Endgame bestreiten.

Ich finde es gar nich schlecht dass gewisse Dinge "vereinfacht" wurden, denn auf diese Weise wird dem
extrem elitären Getue gewisser (siehe oben) Individuen, Gilden, etc. entgegengewirkt.

Cheers und frohe Ostern


----------



## Useyl (20. März 2008)

ich hoffe doch mal, dass ich die Ironie verstanden habe , hoffe ich zm .

Wenn es net so iss ... Lies ein Stk weiter oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. März 2008)

Herrmann schrieb:


> Ich fänds toll wenn Blizz einen Premium Account mit Online Shop einführen würde.
> 
> Items in den Warenkorb und online beim Händler abholen. Vielleicht limitiert auf 1 Item pro Woche.
> 
> ...


Falsches Spiel.

Und ich bin froh, daß es das bei WoW nicht gibt.


----------



## Useyl (20. März 2008)

ach hab ich fast vergessen ... anscheinend bedeutet Epic = Skill ^^
naja soll ja genug Leute geben die dafür zahlen mitgenommen zu werden , und ich befürchte die haben es "richtig" verdient weil sie ja im Highend waren ... Und ich denke auch die Leute die sich sowas erarbeiten , flamen net son Bullshit rum , denn wer es hat der geniesst und schweigt , kennt man aus dem "RL" ... ja das frische da hinter dem Fenster


----------



## Ouna (20. März 2008)

Useyl schrieb:


> naja soll ja genug Leute geben die dafür zahlen mitgenommen zu werden


Wir haben eine Zeit lang t5 und andere diverse Items aus TK/SSC verkauft - haben von den 3 möglichen Token, die droppen können, je eine Klasse mitgenommen. Die Itemanwärter konnten auf ein Item bieten, und wer am meisten geboten hatte, wurde mitgenommen. Wenn es dann gedroppt ist, hat der jenige dafür unsere Gildenkasse aufgebessert. 
Die Warteschlange war ewig voll. Es ist unglaublich, was für einem Wahn die Leute hinterherrennen. 1500g für EIN einziges Item, teilweise noch mehr. Dafür hat jeder pro Run zwischen 150 und 250g bekommen, war auch ok ^^
Letztens wurden mir 1000g geboten, wenn wir jemanden durch nen ZA Timerun schleppen... dabei hab ich nich wirklich was zu sagen. Auf die Frage, wieso er nich mit seiner Gilde geht, kam nur : Die wipen mir zu oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tôny (20. März 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> @ Tony
> 
> Du hast wohl die Ironie nicht verstanden
> 
> ...


Joa wie in den Posts danach geschrieben;P
Aber du hast meine Post wohl auch nicht grad aufmerksam gelesen.
1. Raide ich garnet
2. Spiel ich selber Casual (naja war vll nicht so eindeutig wegen den 2 Möglichkeiten die ich angegeben hab)
3. Ist es mir egal wie jemand an seine Ausrüstung kommt (muss ja selber Twinks pvp fit machen) würde mir nur selber wünschen das es nicht nur simples ehre/marken farmen ist weil das einfach wenig spaß macht.


----------



## Tôny (20. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Zeit lang t5 und andere diverse Items aus TK/SSC verkauft - haben von den 3 möglichen Token, die droppen können, je eine Klasse mitgenommen. Die Itemanwärter konnten auf ein Item bieten, und wer am meisten geboten hatte, wurde mitgenommen. Wenn es dann gedroppt ist, hat der jenige dafür unsere Gildenkasse aufgebessert.
> Die Warteschlange war ewig voll. Es ist unglaublich, was für einem Wahn die Leute hinterherrennen. 1500g für EIN einziges Item, teilweise noch mehr. Dafür hat jeder pro Run zwischen 150 und 250g bekommen, war auch ok ^^
> Letztens wurden mir 1000g geboten, wenn wir jemanden durch nen ZA Timerun schleppen... dabei hab ich nich wirklich was zu sagen. Auf die Frage, wieso er nich mit seiner Gilde geht, kam nur : Die wipen mir zu oft
> 
> ...


^^ Naja also das wäre es mir echt net wert. Aber das ist ja jedem selber überlassen mich würde es nur aufregen wenn ich nen Raidplatz verlieren würde durch so jemanden (aber das Prob habe ich als PvP'ler ja net ;P)


----------



## Ohulor (20. März 2008)

Welche US Gilde? Risen blubb? Kenn ich net, kann nicht so gut sein. Von mir aus sind sie hardcore und raiden 12 std. kara.

Um es einfach mal zusammen zufassen: WAYNE

(Wollte schon immer mal Flamen)^^


----------



## Melethron (20. März 2008)

@ Tony

Ja, stimmt. Nicht genau genug gelesen ;-) Dann liegen wir ja nicht soweit auseinander: mir ist es egal wie jemand spielt. Jeder nach seiner Anschauung und wie's eben Spaß macht, doch andere eben ihre Spielart vorzuhalten, das nervt eben. Die Spieler die meinen sie müssen sich durchziehen lassen bzw. gegen echtes Geld sich schnell was erwerben, bitteschön. Die Quittung kommt ingame, denn sie werden nicht ihre Figur beherrschen (noch nicht mal ansatzweise) und stehen blöd da. Werden kein Anhang finden.

Frohe Ostern!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (20. März 2008)

Ich bin leider wie ich feststellen muß schon lange einfach zu schlecht für WOW.
Qou vadis? Ich glaube es ist egal.....hauptsache ohne mich!


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

mmmm….
Einloggen….
mmmm….
Moment……entspannt spielen? Neeee, noch schnell etwas für Maggi farmen…….
Och mann, muss ja auch noch etwas täglich Quests machen……
…..und noch Sachen an unseren Haustränkemeister schicken….
….so und nun?
…..rumstehen……wo? Vor AH. Warum? Nix besseres zu tun.
Boah….tolles Game das WOW…mmmmm…..
Okay noch etwas Zeit vor heute Abend…..etwas questen…….mmmmm……öde…..
…..ah jetzt los zu Raidtreffpunkt…….ärger…..wieder nicht alles da……
…..mmmmm…..boah…..jetzt geht es los mit 30ig Minuten Verspätung…..geil…..
…..mmmmmm……….Maggi nicht geklappt……mmmm…..
……3 Stunden nix gebracht….
…..geiles Game das WOW……

*Überspringen wir x Mal Widerholungsabende*

……boah geil mann alter Maggi down…..
…..geiles Spiel das WOW……


Ich liebe WOW!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (8. April 2008)

made may day

//Rafa


----------



## Mokito (8. April 2008)

Ich bin auch einer von doesen "abundzu" Spielern und ich bin es gerne.
Natürlich würde ich auch gerne mal die Gelegenheit bekommen die dicken Dinger zu legen aber so ist mein WoW-Leben.

Ich hab letztens ein schönes Erlebniss gehabt.
Ich bin als blau/grün equipter HM in eine Kara-Gruppe eingeladen worden und bin irgendwie, ich weiss nicht warum, halbwegs in Ehrfurcht erstarrt als ich die ganzen Epic-Monster neben mir erblickt habe.
Natürlich wusste ich schon vorher was dort von einem Spieler wie mir abverlangt wird doch kam ich mir vor wie bei ersten mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Aussenwelt war nicht mehr existend, ich war praktisch verschmolzen mit dem Monitor. So macht das Gamen Spass, so will ich jetzt immer spielen.

Nun sind meine Gedanken natürlich in die Richtung gewandert, wie ich denn nun öfter meine persöhnliche High-End-Instanz regelmäßig besuchen kann und wie ich mein grünes Laster endlich beseitigen kann.

Ihr wisst genauso gut wie ich wie mein Weg aussehen könnte. Aber es ist mir Scheissegal. Ich lasse mich nicht von Zwängen leiten (obwohl Kara MEIN SCHATZ ist) und versuche nun krampfhaft irgendeinen Müll zusammenzufarmen.

Farmen liegt mir eh fern, da es noch Sachen wie Arbeit und meinen Sohn gibt.

Die Essenz meine Aussage sollte aber eigentlich darin liegen das ich natürlich auch von solchen Leuten erfahren habe, die dem first Kills hinterherjagen und das kann ich auch (zumindest ansatzweise) verstehen.
Ich spiele doch z.b. kein Minigolf um den Platz mit 86 Schlägen zu verlassen sondern will die 18 schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mensch wird sich imemr mit anderen "vergleichen/messen" wollen.

Der Ergeiz ist eindeutig da, der Wettkampf und genauso das Verlangen nach Epischer Beute. Es sagt ja schon der Name. Episch ist in meinen Augen nicht das was ich nach 3 oder 4 Stunden erfarme. Episch ist das was das Dickste Monster weit und breit alle 12 Versuche dropt.

Nurmal theoretisch angenommen.....ich wäre Kungen (oder wie der heisst) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dreh mir n Ast ab ....halte alle Jungs zusammen ...plane was das Zeug hält ......erbeute logischerweise auch die epischten Epics....und dann kommt mein Nachbar mit ner Playtime von 14Tagen und sagt "guck mal, hat heute sone Sau im Schattenmondtal gedropt" ......ich würde doch durchdrehen.
Die ganze investierte Zeit und vor allen Dingen die investierten Nerven...umsonst.

Würde ich doof finden.

Soll heissen Hardcoregamer sollen weiterhin ihr Hardcoreequip haben nur die Spielwiese von den 10% aller Gamern (Randgruppe) sollte kleiner werden.

Somit würde Blizzard auch denen Rechnung tragen, die die Kohle einbringen und HC-Gamer hätte zumindest Ihre Genugtuung dem NAchbarn gegenüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (8. April 2008)

das selbe spiel wie zu 60er zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur das man es halt von da schon fast wieder vergessen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  equip angleich aller player zum add on. denk auch nich das es noch so überlang dauern wird bis es kommt


----------



## Nagroth (8. April 2008)

mmmm….
Einloggen….
mmmm….
Moment……entspannt spielen? Neeee, noch schnell etwas für Maggi farmen…….
Och mann, muss ja auch noch etwas täglich Quests machen……
…..und noch Sachen an unseren Haustränkemeister schicken….
….so und nun?
…..rumstehen……wo? Vor AH. Warum? Nix besseres zu tun.
Boah….tolles Game das WOW…mmmmm…..
Okay noch etwas Zeit vor heute Abend…..etwas questen…….mmmmm……öde…..
…..ah jetzt los zu Raidtreffpunkt…….ärger…..wieder nicht alles da……
…..mmmmm…..boah…..jetzt geht es los mit 30ig Minuten Verspätung…..geil…..
…..mmmmmm……….Maggi nicht geklappt……mmmm…..
……3 Stunden nix gebracht….
…..geiles Game das WOW……

*Überspringen wir x Mal Widerholungsabende*

……boah geil mann alter Maggi down…..
…..geiles Spiel das WOW……

==> war eigentlich als Scherz gemeint. Wie kann man so ein Spiel lieben? Aber gut das ihr das könnt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ammonoth (8. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ok, mal was provozierendes von mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dalmus, ich liebe dich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem - Blizzard will WoW garnicht als E-Sport verkaufen. Heißt für mich, dass eben nicht nur die Hardcore Spieler angesprochen werden, sondern auch diejenigen, für die einfaches Spielen, Questen, Raiden und Farmen eben *nicht* eine tagesfüllende Beschäftigung ist, egal aus welchen Gründen.

Und wenn ich mir anhören muss, dass unsre Hardcore-Spieler doch soviel harte Arbeit in ihre Items gesteckt haben und jeden Abend dafür in Raids unterwegs waren, dann muss ich mich einfach fragen ob diese _Hardcore-Spieler_ eigentlich auch das _Hardcore-Leben_ kennen, in dem man von _harter Arbeit_ spricht, wenn man acht und mehr Stunden auf dem bau herum krachselt, Bus fährt oder sich in irgendeinem staubigen Büro den Rücken kaputt sitzt.

*Wer viel spielt hat keinen Anspruch auf das ewig beste Equipement!*
Wer viel spielt hat nur eines - selbst Schuld!

Beste Grüße,

euer liebster Casualgamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. April 2008)

Ammonoth schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir anhören muss, dass unsre Hardcore-Spieler doch soviel harte Arbeit in ihre Items gesteckt




Also wenn du vin Hardcoregamer die "ARBEIT" ins spiel investieren dann sind sie wirklich ultrahardcore.... dumm

Weil man spiel ein spiel aus spaß nicht um sich damit rumzuplagen..


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2008)

Ich möchte mal behaupten das die Spieler die ein Spiel aus Spaß spielen kaum WOW spielen. Oder wenn sie es tun nur dann, weil sie kein anderes MMO kennen.
Oder aber sie sind Raider. Aber Raiden hat weniger was mit Spielspaß als eher mit Arbeitsspaß zu tun.


----------



## Melethron (9. April 2008)

Jeder mag auf seine Art und Weise zum Spaß kommen, doch sollte man keinem anderen "seine" Art von Spaß vermiesen. Ich habe mein Priester auf 70 gespielt und werde ihn nun mehr als Funchar weiter spielen. Je nachdem wie ich Lust habe und Hilfe gebraucht wird. Zum Gold verdienen ect. Ich muß einfach mal was anderes sehen und twinke meine Kleinen hoch und pflege meine Berufe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anderes Spiel, wenn das so einfach wäre. Entweder ich höre ganz auf mit Online Gezocke, da ist die Auswahl recht gut, oder suche was anderes, da wirds schwer. GW habe ich mir geholt, sagt mir aber nicht so zu. Ein zweites Bezahlspiel fange ich nicht an und es würde mir auch ein wenig leid tun, das erreichte aufzugeben. Ich habe zwar keine epics, aber trotzdem bin ich auf meine Figur stolz.

Das was für mich den besonderen Reiz ausgemacht hatte, Interaktion mit echten Menschen und keine blöden NPC's wie es halt bei Offlinespielen so ist, verbraucht sich zusehends: die Spamorgien und das Niveau generell werden ja immer nerviger. Hätte ich dieses Geplapper im Startgebiet mitbekommen, hätte ich mein Account nicht über den Testraum hinaus verlängert.


----------



## Arakon79 (9. April 2008)

Ich hab auch noch kein anderes Spiel gefunden das besser sein soll als WoW! 

GW ist Mist. HDRO ist es auch nicht, zumindest nicht für mich und die meisten die ich kenne. Hellgate London konnte mich auch nicht wirklich lange begeistern. Die Gratisteile wie Flyff etc. kann man auch vergessen...

Was gibts denn dann da noch groß was nicht schon uralt ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2008)

Ammonoth schrieb:


> Dalmus, ich liebe dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist Du blond, blauäugig, Ende Zwanzig und (wichtig) weiblich? *g*



Ammonoth schrieb:


> *Wer viel spielt hat keinen Anspruch auf das ewig beste Equipement!*
> Wer viel spielt hat nur eines - selbst Schuld!


Ich ergänze:
Wer viel spielt hat noch eines - viel Spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

Ammonoth schrieb:


> Dalmus, ich liebe dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was ist denn das jetzt auf einmal? Ein Beitrag, verfasst in einwandfreier Rechtschreibung, der kluge Worte spricht und den ich glatt so unterschreiben kann? Es geschehen auf einmal noch Zeichen und Wunder. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2008)

.....zu WoW2 wo man dann bei Level 0 anfängt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodariel (9. April 2008)

KainvonNosgoth schrieb:


> das nun die casualplayer alles hinterher geworfen bekommen is so ne sache an sich
> klar is es sicher mühsam wenn gute gilden raids machen und sich ihre items schwer "erarbeiten"
> und nun bekommen die normalen leute das auch alles
> 
> ...





/sign


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

Mit dem nächsten Addon fangen eh alle (zumindest 70iger) wieder bei Null an. Fröhliches Neu-Raiden!


----------

